# OFFICIAL Super Sentai and Power Rangers Discussion



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

​
Well, a thread like this wasn't made yet so, I might as well create it. Come and discuss the popular Tokusatsu TV Series in Japan, the Super Sentai Series, as well as the adopted version, "Power Rangers", which is heading for its 15th anniversary and Super Sentai heading for 31th. 

Anyhow, as for the start of discussion, seems Gekiranger is coming and from seeing the magazine scan of the new cast, I like it so far. As for Operation Overdrive, which will be the adaption of Boukenger, looks like the villian fractions will be kept in like its original Sentai counterpart but no Precious XD Instead, just some stuff about 7 Jewels, probably will appear ever 4 episodes or so. Well, looking forward to both Gekiranger in Super Sentai, and OperationOverdrive in Power Rangers.

Now discuss.


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2007)

My knowledge of sentai supremely lacks. I saw someone's sig that ad and awesome gif though and I've been wanting to watch a real one ever since. None of that Power Rangers stuff, even though I did grow up watching it. It's pretty whack. At least I can go back and Watch DBZ or Yu Yu Hakusho and get some enjoyment out of them.

Anyways.. any recommendations and where I could watch them?


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

> Anyways.. any recommendations and where I could watch them?


For good Sentai Series, try watching DaiRanger or MagiRanger as well as DekaRanger.


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2007)

Just did a serch on YouTub and started watching Gosei Gairanger. THe beginning with the Dragon in front of the sun. That's exactly what the Power Rangers did with the Thunderzords. So that's what ssouske was talking about with PR blatanly ripping off other sentais.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

> So that's what ssouske was talking about with PR blatanly ripping off other sentais.


Mighty Morphin PR was the longest Power Rangers series seeing as they used both the footage of Zyuranger and Dairanger and it went for, I'd say 150 eps XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 6, 2007)

I swear, if they ever release season boxsets for MMPR (which they should) I'd buy that shit in a heartbeat.

Anyways, I saw screens of the new Sentai and wow, the costumes look like total crap. Like, even worse than those stupid Charlie Brown Shirts from Lost Galaxy.

I'm hoping to finish up Dekaranger. Heard it was freakin' cool.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

> I saw screens of the new Sentai and wow, the costumes look like total crap. Like, even worse than those stupid Charlie Brown Shirts from Lost Galaxy.


Yeah, if only they added some armor and belts XD


> I'm hoping to finish up Dekaranger. Heard it was freakin' cool.


Belive me, Ban and Tetsu are teh coolness in Dekaranger So as Jasime-san =3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, I'm liking both her and Umeko (because I'm such a fan of Kikuchi Mika). Not only that, but their S.W.A.T. mode looks freakin' awesome. Practically my first reason for watching.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

> Not only that, but their S.W.A.T. mode looks freakin' awesome. Practically my first reason for watching.


Agreed, their power up in this series so freaking awesome, especially its theme song. Dekaranger SWAT! Preffering this over Power Rangers SPD any day.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2007)

Bump for justice. =P

Anyways, just yesterday night I finished watching the Kyoryu Sentai Zyuranger on YouTube. It took more or less a week, but it was freakin' worth it. Zyuranger's story was just awesome and compelling. Burai's past, the Shugozyu, Bandora and her people (coolest theme ever), and the Zyurangers especially. My favorite is Dan. I also love Mei (played by Chiba Reiko, aka CHIBA-REI), whom I've fallen for more and more each episode. Episode 38 was her best performance.

As much as I love MMPR, compared to Zyuranger it's just an utter mess (lol). But still, I enjoyed Saban's adaptations and they did get better with later series like TF for example. I'm considering seeing Dairanger next but not after I finish my long overdue viewing for Dekaranger.


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

what is Super Sentai and is Power Rangers still airing in the US?


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 5, 2007)

Quon said:


> what is Super Sentai and is Power Rangers still airing in the US?



Super Sentai is a program of the famous Tokusatsu Genre in Japan aka Power Rangers. This is where Power Rangers got its origin from. Super Sentai has been running for an official 30 years and this upcoming month will air it's 31st Season of the program. Power Rangers actually used some stock footage from Super Sentai in their programming. You can spot this by noticeably seeing Japanese areas in the show.

Reading at some people's comments on YouTube yes Power Rangers is still airing in the US by Disney. Though I don't know the channel. I remembered they jumped all over the place from Fox to ABC Family and lost track of that since. 

I have to say I have enjoyed the Super Sentai series lately. I've watched a number from DekaRanger, MagiRanger, Boukenger (the current season which is coming to an end next week), ZyuRanger (This is when PR started).



			
				QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Saban's adaptations and they did get better with later series like TF for example. I'm considering seeing Dairanger next but not after I finish my long overdue viewing for Dekaranger.



After your done with DekaRanger I highly suggest you watch the teamup special of them and Magiranger. I've seen Timeranger vs GoGo-V, GaoRanger vs Super Sentai 25th Anniversary, AbaRanger vs DekaRanger as well. But it definitely is a good teamup to watch after you see DekaRanger. All are in YouTube btw.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

Big PR fan here. And I do mean big.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 2, 2007)

I've seen a little bit of Overdrive. I think it's better than Mystic Force, at least. Still nothing compared to SPD... yet.


----------



## SGLP (Apr 2, 2007)

Super Sentai 4 Life son! I'm not to fond of the episodic formula that Toei refuses to abandon though. 

I'm just hoping TV-Nihon will get around to finishing Dairanger. Looks like they gave up on Megaranger and Zyuranger.

MagiRanger is the only series I've watched all the way through. Dekaranger sucked without a real plot, Boukenger was simply horrible. Hopefully Gekiranger will be enough for me.

I haven't been able to watch Power Rangers since Dinothunder.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 2, 2007)

One thing I was wondering was if the footage in Forever Red was all American in origin, rather than Sentai. I know there have been larger Red Ranger Sentai teamups, so I was curious if Disney/Bandai whatever actually forked up the bucks to put out a really kickass episode.

I haven't seen much of Mystic Force and SPD, but I did enjoy the "Gold Ranger" fight sequence on YouTube which showed him fighting a bunch of enemies with some sort of "Genie Homing Gun".


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 3, 2007)

I really do think Forever Red didn't use any Sentai footage at all. Remember, the enemies they fought were just the last few of the Machine Empire, though they were really just Beetleborg costumes. And we know there was never any crossover of that in the original, at least to my understanding. Oh and Zedd's Serpentera? I really don't know Sentai went back to that at all.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool, that should hopefully silence those who worship Sentai at the expense of Rangers. Not that there's anything wrong with preferring Sentai over Rangers mind you given how much the latter owes the former, just that some Sentai fans remind me a lot of Naruto mangatards.  

Serpentera was some kind of neutral Dragon God in Sentai I read on Wiki that blew up a lot of Japan. The Japanese have a funny definition of neutral.  

I hear rumors that Rita and Zedd's child is going to show up later on. I have no idea whether or not its true, but that would be kinda cool. I heard that Rita showed up good again in another series (Mystic?), so it would be really, really, really unbelievably awesome if 'good' Zedd showed up again at the end. I'd like to know what he's been up to. You have to give respect to a guy who conquered galaxies, made monsters out of inner tubes, married his wacky henchwoman, lived in an RV at one point, blew up the Machine Empire, and beat the snot out of the White Ranger. He he.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 3, 2007)

Lord Zedd is the best villian ever, and he wasn't even in Sentai. 

I heard the same rumor too. It's weird since at the end of Space, both Rita and Zedd turned good. So.. like why would they have a son out for revenge? 

And as for that Rita thing, I believe it was her original Japanese actress that was playing the MagiMother in Magiranger, right? That was her last performance before she passed away I think.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 3, 2007)

Bah, who cares? Maybe he wants to try out evil as a career path. Then Zedd and Rita show up at the end and scold him.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 3, 2007)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Bah, who cares? Maybe he wants to try out evil as a career path. Then Zedd and Rita show up at the end and scold him.


Kinda funny to have the first villains ever to have an offspring to go against like, the 15th generation rangers who probably don't know crud about the originals. Though I have to say OO seems interesting. The guys are like, going all over the world for these relic thingys instead of being in one specific place.


----------



## SGLP (Apr 3, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I really do think Forever Red didn't use any Sentai footage at all. Remember, the enemies they fought were just the last few of the Machine Empire, though they were really just Beetleborg costumes.



Rofl. That made me laugh. I was like "ZOMG BEETLEBORGS ARE EVIL?!?!?! NNOOOO!!!"


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 4, 2007)

Den-O said:


> Rofl. That made me laugh. I was like "ZOMG BEETLEBORGS ARE EVIL?!?!?! NNOOOO!!!"



I saw a few episodes of Beetleborgs, but it didn't command my attention for some reason. I just watched it while I was waiting for Rangers to come on.  

And yeah Youko, Overdrive seems good so far. I like the whole specialist angle, a nice change of pace from untrained teenagers.

Mmm... the rest of the Wild Force season isn't exactly commanding my respect. I've only seen a few so far, but it seems hippy power is back.  I just saw the season finale... waaaaay too many Zords. That poor Org guy must have had a heart attack, he probably destroyed more Zords than any other villain and still lost, which just reinforces the principle: More Zords = Weaker power. Taylor is pretty much the only character interesting me at all. Heh heh, if I was Jason in Forever Red seeing Cole for the first time wiping his hands and stuff, I wouldn't shake it either.  

Well, at least the Megazord is still a better design than that atrocity in Zeo... the SuperZeo Megazord. *shivers* How could they follow one of the best Zord designs in history (Zeo MegaZord and Pyramidas), with one of the crappiest?


----------



## Altron (Apr 4, 2007)

The Original Power Rangers and maybe Zeo were the only ones that kick ass and is the best out of all the spin-offs. all others suck such as mystic force, and dino thunder.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 4, 2007)

well, i've never seen super sentai,but i always watch power rangrs. my all tome favorites
zords:wild force
costumesperation overdrive
villains: spd 
main villains: mighty morphin'
weapons: NINJA STORM
spinoff: NARUTO POWER RANGERS


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 4, 2007)

Hospitaller_Knight said:


> The Original Power Rangers and maybe Zeo were the only ones that kick ass and is the best out of all the spin-offs. all others suck such as mystic force, and dino thunder.



Yup, although Mystic Force seems to have some good action in it and so does Ninja Storm. Overdrive is fun too from what I've seen so far. But yeah, Zeo is by far one of the most underrated seasons of Rangers and I have no idea why. Great Zords, awesome Rangers, and the Machine Empire wasn't half bad as an enemy. Jason's Gold Ranger was every bit the equal of what the White Ranger was to Mighty Morphin. Thus making history as both Tommy AND Jason had the privilege of being Red (leader) Rangers and the 6th (i.e. most kickass) Ranger.

And Zedd and Rita's plot to retake Earth leads to some of the most hilarious antics of the whole series. How can you not laugh at Rita and Zedd sitting outside their RV in lawn chairs cheering at the fight between the Rangers and Empire with silly straws in their drinks? Not to mention Zedd actually *helps* the Rangers in one episode, *snicker* that was a good one, poor Rita fainted.  Plus he gave a bomb to a little kid! No one outdoes Zedd!


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 20, 2007)

hehe, Super Sentais is more better than Power Rangers. But there are good PR shows like Lost Galaxy, Time Force, and some.

And if SPD is compared to Dekaranger, i would say Dekaranger.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 21, 2007)

Cursed be these eyes that hath failed before to notice this! Mine heart crushes upon my chest though this is a pain not induced by the negative metaphysics but induced by joy!

Indeed both franchises are quite awesome. Admittedly, I have more partial bias towards Sentai, but I will admit PR has indeed proved itself capable of improving on Sentai's lesser seasons as well, and even then, it improves on some of the more capable seasons. Those that I do respect go as follows: The Original MMPR, Zeo, Space, Lightspeed Rescue, Wild Force. 

It is a shame, however, due to their imperialistic ways, that it seems as though we'll never see the Dairanger suits in action within the context of PR  

NOnetheless on Super Sentai, I must say that Gekiranger PWNS 2007! OK, so maybe its heroes need a little.... ALOT of work, but this has been the only Sentai series I've taken any enjoyment in since Abaranger. Despite its current lack of developement with its protagonists (and the reintroduction of the 'Harpy Reds'  ), the villains really make up for it. They actually appear to be a *gasp* threat!  A good year for Sentai this is! And coincidentally, a crap year for Kamen Rider


----------



## Hana (May 21, 2007)

I have to admit that I've never watched Super Sentai, but I do remember MMPR like it was yesterday. Me and all my other little friends were secretly hoping Tommy and Kimberly would get together. (I was a fangirl before I had even heard of the word, lol.) 

I did watch that episode where all the old red rangers teamed up together awhile back. Wow, did that bring back memories....


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2007)

I've been getting the Season 2 of MMPR and the acting was much better than season 1. God, that was horrible. 

The storyline was getting better too. Zedd = awesome. I'm amazed how well a villain he was and wasn't originally from Super Sentai. The one thing that sucks like hell is the splicing of the "Zyu2" scenes. Saban kinda messed up there. I would not have noticed years back when I first saw it.


----------



## Hio (May 22, 2007)

The Power Rangers are AWESOME! xD


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 22, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Cursed be these eyes that hath failed before to notice this! Mine heart crushes upon my chest though this is a pain not induced by the negative metaphysics but induced by joy!
> 
> Indeed both franchises are quite awesome. Admittedly, I have more partial bias towards Sentai, but I will admit PR has indeed proved itself capable of improving on Sentai's lesser seasons as well, and even then, it improves on some of the more capable seasons. Those that I do respect go as follows: The Original MMPR, Zeo, Space, Lightspeed Rescue, Wild Force.
> 
> ...



U forgot... Lost Galaxy and Time Force. 

Hio: Yeah, the Power Rangers are awesome. But Super Sentai is MORE awesome.

RandomPokes: That's Forever Red.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZSl-44lxAdg[/YOUTUBE]

Power Rangers Lost Galaxy w/ Gingaman Opening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkx9g1SxS1w[/YOUTUBE]

Power Rangers Lightspeed Rescue w/ GoGoV opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRgpAnwi8xE[/YOUTUBE]

Power Rangers Wild Force w/ Gaoranger opening

And this is the coolest:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WcJosvB6es[/YOUTUBE]

Power Rangers SPD w/ Dekaranger opening


----------



## Kamen_Raida (May 23, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> U forgot... Lost Galaxy and Time Force.



Meh, didn't really care for Lost Galaxy, and Time Force just felt like a carbon copy of Timeranger

And whats this business of putting up all those Openings without including one of the most kickass!?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-u4_QDW_fc[/YOUTUBE]

Tenshin FTMW!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 23, 2007)

It's funny you say that since because Time Force was similar to Timeranger a lot, a majority of the fans actually thought it was the best Saban had done with the series ever. The mature tone and all that.


----------



## Haku_Taker (May 24, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's funny you say that since because Time Force was similar to Timeranger a lot, a majority of the fans actually thought it was the best Saban had done with the series ever. The mature tone and all that.



Yeah, Time Force has a dark theme. And even adults like Time Force. 

I just love the Mercury Ranger in Overdrive.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ResGAh-ebOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _:_ 








Like, whoa. Greatest team-up since Forever Red?

I read a while ago on Wiki that this two-parter is about Rita and Zedd's son Thrax wanting revenge and apparently made the current rangers powerless and that's why these guys are back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Team ups = FUCKING WIN.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

I am wondering if the US Series will ever come out on dvd


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Angry Nintendo Nerd - The Karate Kid
> 
> Like, whoa. Greatest team-up since Forever Red?
> 
> I read a while ago on Wiki that this two-parter is about Rita and Zedd's son Thrax wanting revenge and apparently made the current rangers powerless and that's why these guys are back.



I dunno. It's just a counterpart of Boukenger vs. Super Sentai... 

And because the title for the PR counterpart for Gekiranger is _Jungle Fury_, crappy Disney will gonna ruin the ESSENCE and AWESOMENESS of Juuken Sentai Gekiranger.


----------



## Hio (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, the origins power rangers are the best i think


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 16, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> I dunno. It's just a counterpart of Boukenger vs. Super Sentai...
> 
> And because the title for the PR counterpart for Gekiranger is _Jungle Fury_, crappy Disney will gonna ruin the ESSENCE and AWESOMENESS of Juuken Sentai Gekiranger.



Well, aren't we being mature.  

First of, that was a very superifical comment. And I do believe we've already had this discussion before. Yes, Gekiranger is awesome, and yes, Disney may not be able to live up to its standards, but judging a show by its name?

That's just sad..... Really, really, sad.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> Well, aren't we being mature.
> 
> First of, that was a very superifical comment. And I do believe we've already had this discussion before. Yes, Gekiranger is awesome, and yes, Disney may not be able to live up to its standards, but judging a show by its name?
> 
> That's just sad..... Really, really, sad.



Honestly, you have a good point. Although I judge it by its name, maybe this is a decent PR show unless they learned a lesson how to make a great PR show. They don't even have the balls like what Saban and Toei did.

Let me tell ya this: Power Rangers SPD ruined the essence of Dekaranger, especially to DekaBreak/Omega Ranger. They don't even have an actor to play as Sam/Omega Ranger unlike Tetsu, who became one of the main characters in Dekaranger while Sam is just a supporting character.

DISNEY IS CRAP! But I like Dino Thunder because they brought back Tommy. Good job for Danny Sloan. Bruce Kalish sucks...


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jul 16, 2007)

Haku_Taker said:


> Let me tell ya this: Power Rangers SPD ruined the essence of Dekaranger, especially to DekaBreak/Omega Ranger. They don't even have an actor to play as Sam/Omega Ranger unlike Tetsu, who became one of the main characters in Dekaranger while Sam is just a supporting character.



You can't ruin what already sucks. If anything, SPD and Dekaranger are on the same class.



> DISNEY IS CRAP! But I like Dino Thunder because they brought back Tommy. Good job for Danny Sloan. Bruce Kalish sucks...



Disney may be crap, but it also gave birth to Wild Force (which I found alot better than Gaoranger).....


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamen_Raida said:


> You can't ruin what already sucks. If anything, SPD and Dekaranger are on the same class.



Yeah, you can say that but Dekaranger is LOT BETTER than SPD. What sucks in Dekaranger is that they lack an overarching plot. But SPD has many flaws than Dekaranger if ya ask me.




Kamen_Raida said:


> Disney may be crap, but it also gave birth to Wild Force (which I found alot better than Gaoranger).....



Yeah, but before Disney bought Saban in 2002, MMPR Productions is still involved in the pre-production of Wild Force. Jonathan Tchyzhor is still the producer of the show, along with Judd Lynn as co-producer. Then after Wild Force, Disney fired the original crew of MMPR Productions, shut their studios down in the US, and the whole production of the PR franchise moved to New Zealand. That's the time when they hired bad producers and bad writers. And that's the beginning of crappy PR shows made by crappy Disney.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I am wondering if the US Series will ever come out on dvd


We germans got it first.  It's the first Show (Might Morphin Power Rangers).

Season 1 (60 Episodes) on 6 DVDs for 23,89?. It does have the original english dub, so you may wanna buy that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, you guys certainly are lucky to get it first. Too bad the cover sucks. No offense, but yeah, it could really use a better cover.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 18, 2007)

For those who don't know, Operation Overdrive is derived from GoGo Sentai Boukenger.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2007)

I started watching Super Sentai when I was like, 5 years old or so. I know Haku knows that era where Bioman, Maskman and a lot of titles were shown on local TV.

And recently, I've been trying to dig in the newer ones, but I just can't consistently enjoy watching it like how I enjoy watching Kamen Rider and other toku series. And Power Rangers... I'll pass.

Anyway, my sister has been into Gekiranger recently, simply because she digs the guy who plays GekiBlue. Heck, I've never seen a Red Ranger that is so annoying...  

Although if you ask me, I really like the concept of Dekaranger, although I haven't got the time to watch it.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 19, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I started watching Super Sentai when I was like, 5 years old or so. I know Haku knows that era where Bioman, Maskman and a lot of titles were shown on local TV.
> 
> And recently, I've been trying to dig in the newer ones, but I just can't consistently enjoy watching it like how I enjoy watching Kamen Rider and other toku series. And Power Rangers... I'll pass.
> 
> ...



I remember those old childhood days.

I just hope that Disney will do justice for Gekiranger, no matter what the title is...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 19, 2007)

Jungle Fury is the subtitle.


----------



## starving_young_artist (Jul 20, 2007)

never mind,

So is this Super Sentai .>> just PR?

Or are there some diffrences


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 20, 2007)

There's a whole world of differences. Power Rangers is an adaptation based on the Super Sentai series. It's not like they took all the footage and dubbed over it. 

I've seen the original series that the first season of MMPR was based on and it made way more sense. (Even though I still love MMPR)


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 20, 2007)

But Time Force has similarites w/ Timeranger, but the only PR show that has a mature tone. Jen is hot, and I like Eric Myers a.k.a. the Quantum Ranger. He was played by Daniel Southworth.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, Time Force was fairly close to Mirai Sentai Timeranger. One of the reasons why fans consider it one of the best adaptations.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really hooked on Time Force. This is the only PR show that where u can see a Red Ranger like Alex brutally killed by a twisted villain like Ransik.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 20, 2007)

The best thing that I've experienced with watching Super Sentai in the past is hearing those OP translated in our language using the CHEESIEST words ever. Right, Haku?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 20, 2007)

Well aren't they supposed to have generic cheesy words?


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 20, 2007)

I like Hentai but im not sure bout power rangers lol its a bit childish and gay. no offence


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 20, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The best thing that I've experienced with watching Super Sentai in the past is hearing those OP translated in our language using the CHEESIEST words ever. Right, Haku?



Yeah, I heard that. And I don't think it's cheesy in the first place.

Sarutobi700: You can say that, but u will change ur mind if u watch Time Force (that's the only PR show that is not childish and gay).

Gates now...

Saban's PR is better than Disney's PR because:
1- The storylines are deeper and more developed.
2- More episodes and longer battles.
3- They have two movies.
4- They have Ron Wasserman performing the theme songs, and he kicks ass! (Even though he did one for SPD, the only Disney PR show he made a song out of)
5- Disney's special effects are SHIT and they ripoff The Matrix.
6- Disney has POOR FIGHT CHOREOGRAPHY!
7- It would be a good idea for Disney's PR shows to be as deep as Sentai IF they put a lot of thought into them and made them deeper than Saban's PR.
8- Disney has TOO MUCH RED RANGER AND BATTLIZER FOCUS!
9- Disney turned Power Rangers into nothing but a corporate toy franchise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2007)

*THIS IS HOW ADAM'S INTRODUCTION SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE.*


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 22, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *THIS IS HOW ADAM'S INTRODUCTION SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE.*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 22, 2007)

Either that or they somehow don't have the rights for the old music. If you remember in DinoThunder, the Green Ranger flute had a different tune than the original.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Either that or they somehow don't have the rights for the old music. If you remember in DinoThunder, the Green Ranger flute had a different tune than the original.



both.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's a bit heinous since Disney could easily pay for all the old music from Wasserman.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 22, 2007)

Ron Wasserman snag the theme in SPD. But it's better if Disney buys all the themes of the past PR shows owned by Saban.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a reminder for those that plan to watch these two episodes, it airs tomorrow Toon Disney/Jetix. Not sure on the time but it should be the usual time. 8 PM EST and 5 PM PST.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jul 23, 2007)

Many will laugh at this:


*Spoiler*: _Tayuya summons the Dragonzord_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1-rac62hsYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 31, 2008)

Not really related to PR but...: 

Episode 7 of Rescue Force: We are introduced to a new Rescue tool...it's first Form is a Chainsaw that rips cleanly through metal...It's finisher...HOLY CRAP...Injures rangeresque people and cuts through a very hightech safe door (This thing had several doors to make sure your stuff is kept inside.It also had however been beaten by...actually there was no shame in getting hacked by the good prof himself.) that kept on going enough and thankly dispersed that a guy at the other end of the room with hardly any protection gotten a mere bruise. 

Why am I mentioning this? 

Imagine Ash Williams with this thing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

ALL HAIL THE BIGGEST TV PHENOMENON OF THE 90'S...Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 3, 2008)

"Bad to the Bone:" 



> Not quite the follow-up we were expecting. Fran's not blackmailing the Rangers or anything, but she is sporting a massive increase in vertebraic fortitude and her awesome level has risen exponentially. I approve. Her standing up to (and fighting) bitch!Lily ruled.
> 
> And whatever Dai Shi did to RJ has turned him into a Wolfman. Clearly this will tie directly into his forthcoming Rangerhood. He's even wearing a purple shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 4, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:
			
		

> "Bad to the Bone:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bear Akumata leader: Let the games begin. 

Gou: I'm that guy? At least he won't get that damned excuse for a henshin device. 

The Rest of the Class: HOORAY FOR FRAN!


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Yeah, I heard that. And I don't think it's cheesy in the first place.
> 
> Sarutobi700: You can say that, but u will change ur mind if u watch Time Force (that's the only PR show that is not childish and gay).
> 
> ...



OMG SOOOOO TRUE! Time force was the mutherfucking stuff, i saw EVERY EP, and i, like other hardcore fans when i was around that age, was pissed off they killled teh red ranger. i think time force was the only one that did it. My personal favorite was Ninja storm. Y? HELLLO, NINJAS???????? as 4 ur 9 reasons why sabans is better than Disneys are 100% accurate


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 8, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> OMG SOOOOO TRUE! Time force was the mutherfucking stuff, i saw EVERY EP, and i, like other hardcore fans when i was around that age, was pissed off they killled teh red ranger. i think time force was the only one that did it. My personal favorite was Ninja storm. Y? HELLLO, NINJAS???????? as 4 ur 9 reasons why sabans is better than Disneys are 100% accurate



Actually, although Ninja Storm (where it was based from Ninpuu Sentai Hurricanger) is produced by Douglas Sloan, it was not as good as any Saban PR show. I think the first episode is rushed but the good thing about Ninja Storm over its Sentai counterpart is that it has an interesting cast.

The sig is from the series *Kamen Rider Dragon Knight*, the American adapatation of the Kamen Rider show *Kamen Rider Ryuki*. It will be aired next year.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6cK8hCUx80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2008)

Power Rangers still goes on?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 10, 2008)

I caught the next episode, "Friends Don't Fade Away," on OnDemand earlier today. In summary: Hell yes, hell yes, and hell yes. 



> JUNGLE FURY WOLF RANGER!! FUCK YEAH!
> 
> RJ is not only so awesome he gets an actual morpher, he's so awesome that he uses it as a weapon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 11, 2008)

Original Green Ranger is the best one...ever. We all wanted to be Green Ranger. Admit it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 11, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> Original Green Ranger is the best one...ever. We all wanted to be Green Ranger. Admit it.



*sighs* Okay, okay...you got me. Yes, I wanted to be Tommy, but who didn't. Tommy was pure badass. I love the way he came outta nowhere and just took Jason's spot as the leader. Remember that flute he had, with the tiger head on the handle? Tommy was _the_ man.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 12, 2008)

nanni said:


> Power Rangers still goes on?


If Super Sentai does, so will Power Rangers. It's only logical. ;D


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 12, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:
			
		

> I caught the next episode, "Friends Don't Fade Away," on OnDemand earlier today. In summary: Hell yes, hell yes, and hell yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he dimension Dump?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 12, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Did he dimension Dump?



I don't think so, but he kicked ass with his knees.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 13, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> I don't think so, but he kicked ass with his knees.



Too bad...Gou Dimension dumped and beaten the hell out of several Rinshi before dimension dumping Mele and hitting her with his Finisher.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 13, 2008)

You know you'd watch.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

The original power rangers was the only thing i gave my full attention. there have been too many now


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> You know you'd watch.



Isn't that Tommy's/Green Ranger's robot? I havent watched PW in a while. If I remeber, I think the robots are called Zords?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 14, 2008)

OMFG!
OMFG!
OMFG!

HE'S BACK!

KAMEN RIDER: FAIZ IS BACK (in a sense of course)!

He's going to be one of the people in the movie!

Hell even UMEKO is back!

MAY THE BADASSRY BE WITH US AGAIN!

oh and one of the Go-On wings...is female


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd so watch that show. Godzilla Vs Dragonzord. Epic win.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 15, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> I'd so watch that show. Godzilla Vs Dragonzord. Epic win.



How about a triple threat match...Daisazer.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> OMFG!
> OMFG!
> OMFG!
> 
> ...


According to Wiki, Kikuchi Mika (aka Umeko) is playing the new female Go-On.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Jun 15, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> According to Wiki, Kikuchi Mika (aka Umeko) is playing the new female Go-On.



That's not Mika Kikuchi. It's Yumi Sugimoto.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, I meant Engine, not Go-On.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 16, 2008)

Godzilla would obviously lose though, he can't compete with MISSILES and a DRILLY TAIL...OF DOOM.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> Actually, although Ninja Storm (where it was based from Ninpuu Sentai Hurricanger) is produced by Douglas Sloan, it was not as good as any Saban PR show. I think the first episode is rushed but the good thing about Ninja Storm over its Sentai counterpart is that it has an interesting cast.
> 
> The sig is from the series *Kamen Rider Dragon Knight*, the American adapatation of the Kamen Rider show *Kamen Rider Ryuki*. It will be aired next year.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6cK8hCUx80[/YOUTUBE]


Actually, that looks pretty cool. something to look forward to.


nanni said:


> Power Rangers still goes on?


Yeah, its actually been going on in japan since the 70s


Juggernaut1985 said:


> Godzilla would obviously lose though, he can't compete with MISSILES and a DRILLY TAIL...OF DOOM.


thats cuz hes the lame original godzilla. the new badass one would OWN the dragonzord lol


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 18, 2008)

Got a pic of the new one?


----------



## ReButo (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't like the new Power Rangers (ie every series after Time Force) due to they were just rubbish, it was Disneys fault for buying it! Plus Time Force is the best Power Rangers series, but I havent seen any Zeo or Lost Galaxy! I think Super Sentai is better, this is due to on Wikipedia it says Time Force is the closest to it's Super Sentai counterpart! But, Forever Red was the last good Power Rangers episode, as it had all 9 of the best rangers (my favourite was ALWAYS the Red Ranger!)!


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been watching the first season non-stop for the past couple of days.  It's kind of unhealthy.  I remember losing interest after Lord Zedd and Rita were gone.  I kind of held on through Turbo, but still managed to lose all interest.

I watched a few of the other series, but they were failures in my eyes.  Then Wild Force came along.  Now that shit was impressive.  Then after I did some researching, I found out about all the original Japanese shows.  It boggled my mind.

Now that I'm watching the first season again, I see all the fuck-ups and can't help but laugh.  It makes me love the show even more.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 20, 2008)

I gotta say besides the originals the only one I really liked was Gekiranger. Rio's henshin form was made of win.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2008)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> Got a pic of the new one?




yeeees i do


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm tough choice now. DragonZord might still win though if it was in Fighting Mode. The drill staff would be a hard weapon to come back from. Yet Zilla can tunnel underground and suprise Dragonzord. Hmmm... I know!!

I call upon the power of Titanus and the Ultrazord!!!

Ultrazord, power up!

Lock on, fire all weapons!

Zilla dies.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 20, 2008)

I loved watching the original Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers before they went Zeo.  It wasn't that great after that.  But I loved Time Force and Ninja Storm was pretty cool as well.  Don't care much for the crap after that.

My favorite rangers were Tommy, Jason, Wes and Eric.

My favorite zords were the Dragonzord, Red Dragon Thunderzord (Owned this toy too ), Tigerzord and the Quantasaurus Rex.



Haku_Taker said:


> The sig is from the series *Kamen Rider Dragon Knight*, the American adapatation of the Kamen Rider show *Kamen Rider Ryuki*. It will be aired next year.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6cK8hCUx80[/YOUTUBE]



Whoa.  Looks awesome.  Can't wait to watch it, even if I'm too old to be watching that shit again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah, PR. . .

Anyone been to the PR conventions or watch the panels on YouTube? They're great to sit down for and watch.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I watched nearly all the Power Morphicon vids on YouTube last summer. I wish I went too but I had forgotten by the time it was over. Still a great event though. I hope they have another with more guests.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone see those sentais from the late eighties? They're considered the best ones.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 28, 2008)

"Fear and the Phantoms:" 



> Jellica awakens the three Phantom Beast Generals, Snapper, Whiger, and Scorch, and orders them to destroy Dai Shi. However, the Generals have decided that fighting against Dai Shi is why they lost the war all those years ago, and obliterate Jellica. They pledge to Dai Shi their loyalty, their better-than-Zocato Rinzin power, and their eight Phantom Beast Warriors. Dai Shi isn't feeling particularly trustworthy, though, and orders them to prove their loyalty by capturing the three Pai Zhuq masters.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lily is coaching Master Phant's niece for an upcoming dance competition. This has little to do with anything and is mostly MMPR-style "Rangers Are Helpful!" filler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 28, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> "Fear and the Phantoms:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original Sentai of course.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

After Dino Thunder, I lost interest in PR.

None of the newer seasons manage to secure my interest for long, save for the typical crossover episode.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> After Dino Thunder, I lost interest in PR.
> 
> None of the newer seasons manage to secure my interest for long, save for the typical crossover episode.



Well the sad thing is they just haven't been as good. There are hints of greatness in the occasional episode or fight scene, the occasional tease of something that knocks your socks off, but by and large, SPD and MF were nowhere as great as they *should've* been. OO was a step down, and although JF shows hints of rising, too many things keep going wrong. The worst thing about JF is that the writers have no idea what to do with any of the characters. The core three Rangers are so beyond interesting they've come right the way around, and this year's big villains have done sweet screw all for about 20 episodes. I mean JF was just treading water for about six episodes until the auxillery zords started showing up, and those 6 eps are like one fifth of the full season these days. 

I won't even touch the action scenes of the last few years, and it's been a running trend that the extra, supporting characters -- Claire, Leelee, Phineas, Spencer, Fran [and to a point RJ, before he became a Ranger], were far more interesting and likeable than the actual Rangers. That's a big problem. And it *keeps* happening. 

But apparently the executive producer (a Mr Bruce Kalish) is moving on at the end of this year, to go and do something else (hopefully jump in a puddle for six months or something. I don't know and don't care). With luck... fingers crossed... this will cause an *improvement* in the quality of the show.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> After Dino Thunder, I lost interest in PR.
> 
> None of the newer seasons manage to secure my interest for long, save for the typical crossover episode.



Quoted for the Truth. But yeah I tried looking back into the shows, but its Kim Possible to find them after they air.(excluding the first three seasons) 

I had so many fond memories of waking up to Fox Kids on Saturday mornings to watch on my 5 inch portable TV.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> After Dino Thunder, I lost interest in PR.
> 
> None of the newer seasons manage to secure my interest for long, save for the typical crossover episode.



Go to Sentai...Wittness PURE WIN.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> I loved watching the original Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers before they went Zeo.  It wasn't that great after that.  But I loved Time Force and Ninja Storm was pretty cool as well.  Don't care much for the crap after that.
> 
> My favorite rangers were Tommy, Jason, Wes and Eric.
> 
> ...



Hey all havent been here in a while (was gonna check out two saturdays ago but i had to go to boy scout camp).
but anyways, youre never too old for power rangers. Hell, I even still collect those badass bionicle sets and im 14! I actually think that power rangers was initially aimed at the 10-18 year old demographic here in the U.S., but because so many younger kids were into it, they changed up the marketing (aka let themselves be bought out by douchebag disney) for the younger audience. some of my closest friends outside the forum think that disney didnt dumb it down, it just seems that way because of how disney is. If a channel like G4 got their hands on the rights to Power Rangers before disney(and possibly changed some of the stuff for the show), then it wouldnt blow as much as it is now. If G4 can make Beast Wars awesome again, they can certainly do a hell of a great job with the original power rangers


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 7, 2008)

"Blue Ranger, Twin Danger:" 



> Picking up where we left off, the Elephant, Bat, and Shark Rangers are in fact "Spirit Rangers," puppet spirits being controlled by the hypnotized Masters. They kick the Rangers' butts until RJ inadvertently gets through to Finn, who snaps out of his trance and does the same to Swoop and Phant, causing the Spirit Rangers to vanish. The Generals haul the Masters away to recuperate and be re-hypnotized.
> 
> RJ speculates that the Spirit Rangers are being controlled via "mental radio waves" from the Masters, and builds a jammer to block the waves. Meanwhile, Theo gets a visitor: His twin brother, Luen. He's Theo's polar opposite: A cheery, fun-loving thrill-seeker. They don't get along too well, and Theo admits to Lily that he was always jealous of his brother's popularity. Later, Lily mixes the two up, drags Luen on a grocery run, and talks with him about her conversation with Theo before he can clarify things. After he does, he admits that he was always jealous of Theo's drive and focus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 7, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> "Blue Ranger, Twin Danger:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY! ORIGINALITY!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2008)

Power Rangers brings back such fond memories. It makes me want to go back and download some of the old ones if I can.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hopefully, I can meet Johnny Yong Bosch when he comes to Toronto in late August.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 7, 2008)

Super Sentai is just as bad as Power Rangers now. Look at the latest one: Engine Sentai Go-onger and the one before that, GekiRanger, it's totally aimed at kids. The main character in Gekiranger, GekiRed talks gibberish. And the characters in Go-onger are pretty dumb. The cast are also getting younger and younger. What happened to Red being the captain and actually being able to pass on proper commands (like in Boukenger)


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2008)

i just saw some pics of engine sentai go-onger, and it doesnt look too bad, imo. the vehicles could be less creepy if they didnt have those eyes. other than that, it looks alright. HERES TO HOPING DISNEY DOESNT FUCK IT UP HERE IN THE STATES!


----------



## Stalin (Aug 9, 2008)

I recommend to everyone that you watch choujin sentai jetman, gekiranger, and timeranger.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 12, 2008)

"One Last Second Chance:"



> Spurred on by Master's Finn's message, RJ works through the night recalibrating the Claw Cannon so that it uses the Elephant, Bat, and Shark spirits. He tells the Rangers it'll cancel out the Spirit Rangers, but he's not sure what'll happen to the Masters.
> 
> At Dai Shi's temple, Finn once more tries to get through to Jarrod. General Scorch orders him to be silent and attacks him, only for Dai Shi to attack him in return. Surprised by his own actions, Dai Shi notes that Scorch's attack would weaken Finn's spirit and stalks off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Aug 13, 2008)

say, i was wondering, is Beetleborgs technically the english incarnation of a japanese tv show?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 13, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> say, i was wondering, is Beetleborgs technically the english incarnation of a japanese tv show?



Yes. it was absed from B-Fighter Kabuto.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> say, i was wondering, is Beetleborgs technically the english incarnation of a japanese tv show?



Yep.

Only lasted for 2 seasons, I think.

It was ok. Nostalgic, but nothing outstanding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Sentai = Hentai?

Where can I download this smut?!?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 13, 2008)

well, the whole premise of it was original, to say the least. The Bad guys coming out of comic books was genius for the time. Hell, i remember when they did the red ranger teamup on PR, and they were fighting the green beetleborg throughout the entire thing. I thought that was really cool


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 14, 2008)

Last Night's Daily Show...

Jon Stewart, the Ferret Ranger. Now there's an amusing mental image.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 15, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Last Night's Daily Show...
> 
> Jon Stewart, the Ferret Ranger. Now there's an amusing mental image.



MMPR Henshin Call?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

I still wanna download this smut.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 20, 2008)

So, "One Last Second Chance"...

(And by the gods these four-word titles are starting to grate)

Two moments of awesome right from the get-go... the Spirit Rangers are now in the opening credits kicking butt with the Rangers, and RJ with his hair tied-back is quite possibly the sexiest thing ever. EVER. Oh, and make that three. The Phantom Beast casually bitch-slapping Flit was hilarious.

So, this episode he's Jarrod again? Eh. Either, he's still complaining about needing to have the Rangers destroyed, despite _at least a dozen instances up to now where the badguys have beaten the Rangers but walk away, rather than just killing them and being done with it._ Sorry Jarrod, but my sympathies are marginal, at this point.

Way to go guys, you just killed Master Finn.

"He's trapped... _forever_!" If I wasn't sure he'd be okay before this line, I was after it. At least they had the bright idea of dropping it into the ocean, but still, we have one (possibly two) water-zords this year, that might not work out so well.

"We all feel terrible about what happened to your dad." Well, you're the doofuses who killed him Lily. But wait, you're back at the loft and Casey's playing basketball? Clearly guilt does many things to people.

Flit saved the day? FLIT?!? Why not? Actually, the moment where RJ sits down on the couch was unintentionally hilarious. "RJ, you squashed him!"

Please please please let the bike have been destroyed.

"RJ, thanks for rescuing me! Now let's go brain your dumbass students for killing me in the first place."

Jarrod confronts RJ and the escaping masters -- and suddenly he's DaiShi again. "Jarrod is buried deep in my darkness." Writers make me cry.

Anyway. DaiShi, honey, RJ alone kicked your ass once. You versus all four of them, I can tell you how this is going to end, so don't waste your time man, seriously. Edit -- okay, stand corrected. I did not see RJ's wolf causing a badly-filmed badly-staged cave-in happening.

"That's what I need, Rinsin power." Great. Now Camille's gonna vanish off on a twenty-episode quest for a power she doesn't need and won't use anyway. Whoop-te-do.

Oh, the eight JF Rangers all together was such a great scene. Yay for three American-only Rangers! The ground-stomp and Bat Ranger's flight -- since Power Rangers *generally* aren't flight-capable -- were both friggin' sweet. The best part of the whole fight scene though was the *three extra Rangers* who killed the monster -- not only that, but they got their own unique finishing moves (again, loved Elephant's ground-stomp move). Not even Ryan the Titanium Ranger got one of those.

"It proves you're incompetent." Jarrod, honey, *really* don't have talking room there.

Okay. Fight scenes definite plus. By and large, I think this episode was almost entirely American footage, and the fight scenes definitely were -- because there *weren't* any equivalents for Elephant, Shark and Bat. And I think they got it right, too, with the mixture of special effects, weapons, a small amount of slow-motion as well as some good old fashioned choreographed fighting. Also, the Spirit Rangers are treated like they should've been treated all along, as this unstoppable force who mercilessly pummel the crap out of the Rangers.

Plus the Spirit Ranger fight scene proved that the American production team, when they know what they're doing, can do it very well indeed.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 20, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> So, "One Last Second Chance"...
> 
> (And by the gods these four-word titles are starting to grate)
> 
> ...



beacuse of this, it proves that PRJF is equal over Geki.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 21, 2008)

Haku_Taker said:


> beacuse of this, it proves that PRJF is equal over Geki.



That's a big call, though. And I don't think one episode of awesome is going to redeem the entire season, which is a damn shame.

Hmm. Season 8, we got one American-only Ranger. Season 16, we get three American-only Rangers. So I'm thinking, season 24, we'll get an entire team of 5 American-only Rangers?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't sen PR since Dino Thunder. STD was so bad I stopped watching. I haven't watched since. I also didn't see much after Time Force but did catch all of Dino thunder. So basically from TF on with the expectation of DT, how would you rate the seasons?


----------



## Haku_Taker (Aug 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> That's a big call, though. And I don't think one episode of awesome is going to redeem the entire season, which is a damn shame.
> 
> Hmm. Season 8, we got one American-only Ranger. Season 16, we get three American-only Rangers. So I'm thinking, season 24, we'll get an entire team of 5 American-only Rangers?



Maybe. 

I also think that Geki is easy to adapt; but what I like about PRJF is the storyline, the morphs, and the Spirit Rangers.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 30, 2008)

terribly sorry for double posting, but i just saw episodes 16 and 17 of Engine Sentai Go-Onger, and it is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I haven't sen PR since Dino Thunder. STD was so bad I stopped watching. I haven't watched since. I also didn't see much after Time Force but did catch all of Dino thunder.



I advise watching Time Force. It's one of the better seasons, and arguably the closest season to the original Japanese one in terms of adaption.



> So basically from TF on with the expectation of DT, how would you rate the seasons?



Wild Force - mediocre. The Ranger cast may get on your nerves (especially Red); the 6th Ranger was interesting but became repetitive and boring; the one high of the seasons was the Forever Red and the Time Force/Wild Force team-up episodes.

Ninja Storm - mediocre. It's hard to get into, and eventually stick through. Cast isn't charismatic most of the time. You really see the difference with Saban's absence.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I have seen time force. I thought it was pretty good. I stopped watching during Jungle Fury. the only episode I saw there was Forever red. The channel change really kinda messed it up for me. Their time slots were also weird. I also watch Dino Thunder and STD. So, I didn't see Ninja Storm, Jungle Fury, and anything post-STD.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 31, 2008)

i actually got into Ninja Storm quite well, due to the concept. Jungle Fury is Shit in my book, and I hope they dont Fuck up Engine Sentai Go-Onger when it comes to the us


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 31, 2008)

So I've head from people(who may be talking shit) that after Engine Sentai Go-Onger Disney is going to do Power Rangers as an animated series. Is there any truth to this or just stupid people talking stupid things?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> So I've head from people(who may be talking shit) that after Engine Sentai Go-Onger Disney is going to do Power Rangers as an animated series. Is there any truth to this or just stupid people talking stupid things?


That would probably make them lose more than money. They wouldn't just deviate from the Sentai series suddenly unless Toei decides to do that too.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

Powerangers, have you seen it now?!


----------



## Talon. (Aug 31, 2008)

uh yeah......Jungle fury sucks fat ass



GO-ON WINGS FTW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 31, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> So I've head from people(who may be talking shit) that after Engine Sentai Go-Onger Disney is going to do *Power Rangers as an animated series.*



Good fucking heck, do they want to lose audience and money?

Power Rangers ANIMATED may certainly as well kill the series better than Batman & Robin did to the Batman film franchise.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 1, 2008)

If an american company did it, and it was a standalone thing, then it wouldnt be all that bad. If they took a live action one and made it animated, then i would throw a fit


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 1, 2008)

It's still the same thing in essence isn't it? The choreography looks better with live-action. They wouldn't wanna invest their money into animation when what they have is still working, for 30+ years no less.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2008)

ill give you that. but still, I would like to see at as a sort of experimental thing


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 3, 2008)

Upon reviewment, it seems that episode 26 is likely filler, as episode 27 picks the story up where "One Last Second Chance" left off. Thusly I commence.

"Tigers Fall, Lions Rise:"



> A boy biking through the woods sees the morphed Rangers sparring. He turns out to be Jimmy, a student in a kung fu class Casey teaches, and when he tells the other kids what he saw, they laugh him off, and one particular bully dubs him "Nerd Ranger" and continues picking on him. Casey later admits to RJ he's not sure how to deal with this. RJ suggests the bully is one of those who bullies to hide their own insecurities and leaves it at that.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dai Shi orders Whiger to attack Casey and steal his animal spirit, which he does rather successfully, leaving Casey severely weakened. After Whiger shows off his new spirit in a fight, Dai Shi is suitably impressed and decides the Phantom Beasts have proven themselves. He and the Generals bond their spirits with each other, and Dai Shi becomes the Phantom Beast King, gaining a seriously badassified version of his armor. The newly-crowned King decides that three Generals aren't enough, and decides to promote Camille, silencing the Generals' objections. At Camille's request, the Generals bestow her with the spirit of the Phoenix, awesomizing her armored form as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ill give you that. but still, I would like to see at as a sort of *experimental thing*



This, I agree with.

Though, if they ever decide to convert the series entirely to animation, the people that do so should be shot. Then their graves dug up and shot again.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 6, 2008)

Indeed 
i just wish that disney would stop messing with PR and make it how it should be: totally awesome. MMPR and PRZ were the greatest tv show of their times, and nothing can change that. If they did go the experimental route with an animated PR, It should be MMPR. No script rewrites, no dramatic changes to the character's looks. Just the same exact thing, but with the added flare of an animated series. And to avoid Bad publicity, they should only release it on DVD, so that way, if it dont sell all that great, they can just stop producing it all together.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 6, 2008)

If they want to make big sales on something, they should just release MMPR season boxsets. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 6, 2008)

If i remember correctly, there is a season one box set of MMPR in Europe. I remember seeing it SOMEWHERE on the internet, i believe it was on one of the first few pages of this thread.
btw, the Kamen Rider Anime was alright, so if that was good, Why not PR?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, Kamen Rider's adaptation wasn't even on par with MMPR at the time.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 16, 2008)

MMPR was the best nuff said peaking during the middle of the second season.

When Adam and Co came the series started to go downhill.

Damn if only the actors that played Jason, Zack & Trini (RIP) stayed.


Zeo was decent, gold ranger saved it.

Jason was the best ranger period. Tommy is just failure.

Jason the true leader of the power team.

Note: Disney needs to stop with the bullshit. PR been terrible for years, but damn Disney. Milking the dry cow. Aleast put some damn effort into it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably gives you a good idea of next year's battlizer:

[YOUTUBE]VdkAFyy5J2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Probably gives you a good idea of next year's battlizer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VdkAFyy5J2w[/YOUTUBE]



What is it about this series that despite all the rather not so good character focus that all the characters rock and All aspects are made of win.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 24, 2008)

I always say the women of sentai fight the nastiest:

[YOUTUBE]U1aI5eKAzRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I always say the women of sentai fight the nastiest:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U1aI5eKAzRI[/YOUTUBE]



*Twitchy Twitch*


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I always say the women of sentai fight the nastiest:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U1aI5eKAzRI[/YOUTUBE]



LOL pink volleyball>creepy octopus thing
that was serious pwnage


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

*WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCHED?*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I always say the women of sentai fight the nastiest:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U1aI5eKAzRI[/YOUTUBE]



Meh. It's no Magical Sisters Dance.

[YOUTUBE]TkIoGecYbiM[/YOUTUBE]

I kinda out of touch with Sentai due to lack of internet. I still haven't finished Gekiranger(barely started) or BOukenger(despite having them all on my portable harddrive) and I haven't even touched Go-Onja yet. As for PR, I like Jungle Fury. Leaps and bounds above MF, OO, and SPD.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 27, 2008)

THAT WAS SO FUCKING HILARIOUS XD


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2008)

my brain is mush


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Probably gives you a good idea of next year's battlizer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VdkAFyy5J2w[/YOUTUBE]




Looks like a supped-up version of the Warrior Wheel from Zeo


----------



## Talon. (Sep 27, 2008)

^ yeah it kind of does lol


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 7, 2008)

"The Spirit of Kindness:" 



> Scorch and Snapper present Dai Shi with their latest plan: Have two of the Warriors, Badrat and Rammer, go out and capture humans with magic dust, thereby giving the villains a permanent supply of fear to draw strength from. (Incidentally, I really like Badrat and Rammer. In another lifetime, they could've qualified for Humorous Henchmen status.) As they head out, Whiger returns from his defeat. Dai Shi berates him for being unable to destroy even a weakened Casey, and as punishment, he strips Whiger of his Rinzin power and banishes him.
> 
> There's a funny scene where the Rangers freak out over a rat in the pizza parlor, only for RJ to calmly swoop in and trap the little guy in a box. Since Casey's still spiritless and weak, when Badrat and Rammer start wreaking havoc, he stays behind while the others head out. He doesn't stay for long, though: Whiger contacts him again, seeking to restore his honor by destroying Casey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

^yikes...........i think i got a good idea of Scorch's plan........
but Go-Onger is AMAZING.....THREE FREAKIN MEGAZORDS?!?!?!?
FUCK YES!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 14, 2008)

"Maryl and the Monkeys:" 



> The episode opens with a Hot Scientist (the titular Maryl) leaving her lab with a briefcase of unknown contents handcuffed to her wrist. She is set upon by Camille and an army of Rinshi, with the Rangers arriving in the nick of time. (Camille rocks in this scene, by the way: When Maryl locks herself in her car and refuses to budge, she simply rips the door clean off its hinges. Then when Maryl claims she doesn't have the key to the handcuffs, Camille calmly says she'll just take Maryl's wrist along with the briefcase.) Dom personally defends Maryl, and is smitten with her immediately. However, the handcuffs are broken and Camille makes off with the briefcase. Maryl, who insists that she doesn't trust anyone, refuses to tell the Rangers what was in it.
> 
> The next day, Dom, still smitten (much to Fran's annoyance), has done some research and tells the Rangers that Maryl is a genetic engineer. After Dom admits he has a crush on her, RJ gives him the okay to pry the information out of her. His attempts to stalk -- er, tail her are immediately picked up on, and after several tries to get Maryl to trust him, he finally just morphs in front of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

^lol monkies


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 21, 2008)

"To Earn Your Stripes:"



> Dai Shi is losing control over Jarrod. Jarrod's personality surfaces, and claims that Dai Shi won't use him any longer. Dai Shi scoffs at this, saying that soon, all humans, including Jarrod, will be erased in the Final Beast War. Snapper and Scorch believe Camille is responsible for Dai Shi's current predicament, and send three of the Phantom Beast Warriors to destroy her, claiming the orders come from Dai Shi himself.
> 
> RJ takes Casey, Theo, and Lily to the Pai Zhuq school, where they are greeted by the Masters. The time has come for the students to take their masters' tests. To pass, the students must battle their respective Masters. Theo and Lily do well, and an uncertain Casey examines their actions and uses them in his own fight. Afterwards, Phant and Swoop declare Theo and Lily Pai Zhuq Masters, and they receive their Pai Zhuq tattoos. However, Finn informs Casey that he did not pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 28, 2008)

So. Guys. Remember how we were overall disappointed with the PROO finale?

This time around? Not so much. Very Happy 

"Path of the Righteous:" 



> Casey still believes Jarrod can be saved. After a talk with Dom about what Jarrod was like (they were roomies when Jarrod first came to the academy), Casey takes off for Dai Shi's temple. Along the way, Master Mao appears, telling him that Jarrod can't be saved. Casey's still having none of that, but Mao scores a point by guessing Casey is partially motivated by guilt here. Casey admits he does feel guilty, having started the chain of events that led to Dai Shi's escape. Nevertheless, he continues on, walking right through Mao's spirit.
> 
> Camille corners Snapper, asking him why he tried to destroy her. Snapper claims that she's in love with Jarrod, not Dai Shi, and he and Scorch were merely trying to remove the threat this poses. Camille says that she's only loved Dai Shi. Snapper is less than convinced.
> 
> ...




"Now the Final Fury:" 



> A foreword: This episode is predominantly composed of asskicking. Believe me when I say this is not a bad thing.
> 
> The Rangers meditate, awaiting Dai Shi's move and trying to figure out what to do. Casey says that they need Jarrod for this. Fran tells them that the Rinshi are attacking. RJ tells Casey, Theo, and Lily to find Jarrod while he and Dom take care of things. RJ and Dom confront Scorch and fight. After a while, Phant, Swoop, and Finn arrive and join the battle. The others find Jarrod and Camille at the Pai Zhuq academy, but fail to convince him to get over his guilt. They return to the battle and take on Scorch while RJ, Dom, and the Masters take on the invading Rinshi. The Rangers keep Scorch on a constant defensive and finally manage to destroy him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 28, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> So. Guys. Remember how we were overall disappointed with the PROO finale?
> 
> This time around? Not so much. Very Happy
> 
> ...



Sentai's is still better.

I've got to say...this season was good but with the missing Gekirintouja and the Seven Kensei (A missing Elehung and Sharkie Chan) I felt hollow.

Yeah you guys can celebrate the fact that we had a pretty good one this year but it will not be as dramatic as RIO-SAMA and HIS LADY.

Hell I was missing That dragon manipulative bastard.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have the Carranger episode where Zonette confesses to Red Racer?


----------



## Adachi (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I am on a Super Sentai craze right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2008)

As far as Super Sentai goes right now, my only concern is getting my hands on the Magiranger and Boukenger themes.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 7, 2008)

Go-onger cross dressing episode this week, looking forward to it.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 7, 2008)

ive seen all the wa up to episode 34.
lemme tell ya, "berserk Hiramekemedes" is teh best ep.....EVAR


----------



## Splyte (Nov 9, 2008)

Can we talk about rider in here also? Either way has anyone been keeping up with Kiva?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2008)

^Hell yeah, I've been waiting for episode 39's sub since the other week. xD A week without Kiva is some tough shit.

I'm disappointed in how Kengo has turned out. Complete Douche Bag now.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, seriously. I liked Nago so much more as IXA. Hopefully he gets the ixa knuckle back soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol Nago needs more screen time. He had a pretty funny one in episode 38 I think. When he tried to become Kengo's sensei.

The 753 Nago-San shirt was win. I want one now. =/


----------



## Splyte (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm almost positive I've seen them online before that episode aired.

edit: here is it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol, I love you Splyte.

Too much epicness in that shirt. I might get one now.

About Nago too btw, I wonder what his reaction would be if he saw the present Maya.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2008)

Out of boredom, what's your top 5 PR couples, everyone?

(PR, not Sentai, and has to be an actual on-screen couple, not pairing)


----------



## Splyte (Nov 10, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol, I love you Splyte.
> 
> Too much epicness in that shirt. I might get one now.
> 
> About Nago too btw, I wonder what his reaction would be if he saw the present Maya.



There would be no words to describe how awesome that would be.

At this point in the show. Nago knows that Wataru is Kiva, a half fangire and the son of Maya. So I expect he wouldn't be too surprised when he finds out Maya is a fangire.

Also i've watched episode 39 raw and ep 40 is called 
*Spoiler*: __ 



'Nago IXA's explosive return'


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy, are there even 5 canon couples? I guess Tommy/both Kim and Kat. After that, its pretty slim pickings. I guess Wes/Jen. Well, thats all I can think of. But Billy/Trini would have been awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Comic Book Guy, are there even 5 canon couples? I guess Tommy/both Kim and Kat. After that, its pretty slim pickings. I guess Wes/Jen. Well, thats all I can think of. But Billy/Trini would have been awesome.



Let's see

Tommy/Kat
Tommy/Kim
Wes/Jen
Jen/ Future Wes, er, Alex
I guess Eric/Taylor maybe
...............
Blake/Tori I guess?
Maybe Trent/Kira


Yeah the pickings are pretty slim. And of those pairings only Eric/Taylor and Blake/Tori remotely interest me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Splyte said:


> Also i've watched episode 39 raw and ep 40 is called
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Holy shit, I Just came buckets. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



No more Douche Kengo and more epic Nago. ^.^ Though, I wonder if there will be two IXA's. =/


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah.....um.....Splyte, i want ur set, lol.
any chance you can get me a hiramekemedes one?
that guy is just.....so....cool!
piku, piku, PING!
classic


----------



## Splyte (Nov 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Holy shit, I Just came buckets.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There's only one IXA knuckle so I doubt it. I'm just hoping this will be permanent.

What do you think about Taiga? He seems pretty decent to me and totally being used by Bishop. Not to mention Mio wants Wataru to defeat Taiga to become king so they can hook-up. Mio is ok with killing Taiga just so she can be with Wataru? I totally hate her for that. It seems everyone is against Taiga, who isn't even that bad a guy. Also, donno if you care but the 'Roots of the King' CD came out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm... I guess Taiga is alright. He was cool for me until he went all bitch on Wataru. =/

But still Nago & Otoya > All.

For me atleast. They're both such awesome characters. Though the new Otoya is kind of boring now unlike his usual playboy self.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm... I guess Taiga is alright. He was cool for me until he went all bitch on Wataru. =/
> 
> But still Nago & Otoya > All.
> 
> For me atleast. They're both such awesome characters. Though the new Otoya is kind of boring now unlike his usual playboy self.



I think the change for Otoya was necessary considering how things have to play out for the events in 2008 to play out properly. As for Taiga I feel like he is getting a lot of crap that he doesn't deserve, especially with the way Mio is acting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Comic Book Guy, are there even 5 canon couples? I guess Tommy/both Kim and Kat. After that, its pretty slim pickings. I guess Wes/Jen. Well, thats all I can think of.



I didn't mean strict Ranger-Ranger romance, but just couples in PR, whether they be an official couple (i.e. Tommy/Kim) or had an actual serious romantic chemistry (i.e. Phantom Ranger/Cassie).



> But Billy/Trini would have been awesome.



I remember the rage and division over the Billy/Trini and Jason/Trini fans back when MMPR was on and later on.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 13, 2008)

JASONxKIMBERLY FTW


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> JASONxKIMBERLY FTW



EW. Kimberly with anyone sucks to me, but with the God of Epic that is Jason? No.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 13, 2008)

hello, the actress who played her went PORNSTAR after mmpr ended. how would that not work? Jason is still epic, and he gets to bang a pornstar


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> hello, the actress who played her went PORNSTAR after mmpr ended. how would that not work? Jason is still epic, and he gets to bang a pornstar



I'm 99.9999999% percent sure that's not true brah. It's probally just like that rumor that Austin St. John(Jason) was a gay pornstar.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> hello, the actress who played her went PORNSTAR after mmpr ended.



Where did you hear that? She only did one nude scene. How's that different from other PR actresses who also did nude scenes? Heck, you can accuse JDF being a pornstar because he did a sex scene.

AJJ's still acting, in Flashpoint now.

And Jason/Kimberly? I always think of them having a sibling-kind of relationship, not a romantic one.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2008)

^i either saw it on mtv or vh1, cant remember

but jason/kim having a sibling relationship?
hell no
you definitely must not have seen the turbo movie. the acted like they were in a romantic relationship throughout the entire thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ^i either saw it on mtv or vh1, cant remember



Most likely the movie she did a nude sex scene in.



> but jason/kim having a sibling relationship?
> hell no
> you definitely must not have seen the turbo movie. the acted like they were in a romantic relationship throughout the entire thing.



I seen and have the Turbo movie (the original videotape, to boot).

I never remembered any romantic undertones between them whatsoever in the Turbo movie.

Plus, the both of them were captive in Divatox's ship (along with Bulk and Skull). It's natural that they work together to escape.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it true that Skull married Kim? I heard this to be true. Is it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Is it true that Skull married Kim? I heard this to be true. Is it?



That was planned in the Forever Red episode, depicting Skull married to Kim. However, someone higher up veto'd it.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

I really wanna see that Carranger episode where Zonette confessed her love for Red Racer. Apparently, it was hilarious.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd just like to see all of Carranger. I'm currently finishing up Jetman though.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2008)

Jetman? sweet


i always like Zyuranger.
always have, always will


----------



## Trolli (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive always loved PR, and sentai i was inlove with the Bead Bad Beattle Borgs


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2008)

beatleborgs were made of gar and win.
straight up.
MADE OF GAR AND WIN


----------



## Trolli (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay...Go in order...

GoRangers


----------



## Splyte (Nov 20, 2008)

i've been wanting to watch zyuranger as well since it holds a special place for many of us. 

to any rider fans

the text at the bottom says 'the new kamen rider decade appears!!'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

iFlare said:


> Ive always loved PR, and sentai i was inlove with the Bead Bad Beattle Borgs





Altair_X said:


> beatleborgs were made of gar and win.
> straight up.
> MADE OF GAR AND WIN



Fucking agree.

I wish it and Mystic Knights were collected on and came out on DVD.

Has anyone been to the Power Morphicon before?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 20, 2008)

Splyte said:


> i've been wanting to watch zyuranger as well since it holds a special place for many of us.


I watched all of Zyuranger on YouTube consecutively for maybe a week and it was damn awesome.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Has anyone been to the Power Morphicon before?


I didn't, but I know a guy at my high school who did. He's the one that named all the foot soldiers in fucking order.

There needs to be another Morphicon for the 20th anniversary.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fucking agree.
> 
> I wish it and Mystic Knights were collected on and came out on DVD.
> 
> Has anyone been to the Power Morphicon before?



No, but I really wanted to go.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I watched all of Zyuranger on YouTube consecutively for maybe a week and it was damn awesome.
> 
> I didn't, but I know a guy at my high school who did. He's the one that *named all the foot soldiers in fucking order.*



Holy crud.



> There needs to be another Morphicon for the 20th anniversary.





Chaos Ghost said:


> No, but I really wanted to go.



Agreed.


----------



## Trolli (Nov 21, 2008)

they have Cons?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

They just started doing Power Ranger Conventions, the first being 2 years ago.

You can find convention vids by some of the people who went, posted up over YouTube. The best videos are of the panels involving the actors and actresses, especially those from the first season of MMPR. Just go to YouTube and type in "Power Morphicon".

They're hosted at LA, last I checked. Hence, plane ticket + hotel stay.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 21, 2008)

^imma be in oregon on sunday XD
i wanna go 
now...
Did y'all see forever red? the green beetleborg was a bad guy in that one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 21, 2008)

All the villians were Beetleborgs.

I made a fanfic parody of it, but I'm still re-working it. I'll post it when I'm done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> Did y'all see forever red?



Who hasn't seen it?

And they reused the Beetleborg costumes for the bad guys -- Shadowborg, the Green Beetleborg, and Ladyborg and Dragonborg of the Lightning Borgs.

Anyone remember when Ninja Turtles crossed over into In Space?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 22, 2008)

^Yeah, I simply love Space. It's my favorite series for numerous reasons. The Ninja Turtles one was really weird though. Astronema just suddenly went to NYC or something.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> ^Yeah, I simply love Space. It's my favorite series for numerous reasons.



My only gripe about it to this day is that the higher-ups cut out the closure scene for Phantom Ranger and Cassie.



> The Ninja Turtles one was really weird though. Astronema just suddenly went to NYC or something.



It was "to fight smarter, not harder". So, she went out and mindcontrolled the Turtles.

Really, it was an excuse to cross them over.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 22, 2008)

Splyte, can you hook me up with that Carranger episode I wanted? If you can't, its fine too.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't seen carranger so I don't know which episode that would be.

this guy has a bunch of early episode raws up
warmth'

and harorangers is slowly subbing carranger (they have 2 episodes done)


I don't think the episode you want is in there but eventually someone might up it.

edit: btw, to anyone that's watched Den-O. Kintaros' voice actor also does Hidan in Shippuuden


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

I might check out Mystic knights again. i like the Middle Ages feel. I haven't seen amny series like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I might check out Mystic knights again. i like the Middle Ages feel. I haven't seen amny series like that.



Man, after watching Magiranger, Mystic Force was just so damn fail. I mean, all the rangers save for the sisters and Daggeron sucked.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Man, after watching Magiranger, Mystic Force was just so damn fail. I mean, all the rangers save for the sisters and Daggeron sucked.



mystic knights was this show
Link removed


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

Favorite Ranger :- Billy ( first blue) or Zack( first blsck)

Worst episode :-   Forever Red


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> Favorite Ranger :- Billy ( first blue) or Zack( first blsck)
> 
> *Worst episode :-   Forever Red*



Are you serious?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Are you serious?



YES AM SERIOUS..forever red was so fucking corny


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> YES AM SERIOUS..forever red was so fucking corny


The series itself is corny enough as it is. You take a look at the MMPR episodes and a bunch of them were about morals and stuff. Preaching about evil and friendships.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2008)

Splyte said:


> mystic knights was this show
> Link



*Facepalm* Dammit, that was plain old fasioned not reading on my part.  reember Mystic Knights (I actually had a replica of that guys' sword) yet I confused it wtih the pure suckiness of MF. An epic slip up on my part.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 5, 2008)

raykage said:


> YES AM SERIOUS..forever red was so fucking corny



regardless of any corn, can you seriously say you didnt shit your pants when jason came back? 

I remember reading about the episode and I told my younger brother(8 y.o then) when he liked pr that if he ever saw an episode called "forever red" to wake me up no matter what so i could watch it. Turns out it aired the next morning.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 6, 2008)

Splyte said:


> regardless of any corn, can you seriously say you didnt shit your pants when jason came back?
> 
> I remember reading about the episode and I told my younger brother(8 y.o then) when he liked pr that if he ever saw an episode called "forever red" to wake me up no matter what so i could watch it. Turns out it aired the next morning.



i geeked teh fukk out and i hate the red rangers


----------



## Splyte (Dec 7, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> i geeked teh fukk out and i hate the red rangers



^This.



Does anyone else watch Kamen Rider here?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

Hows Dekaranger? I already know they have hot chicks.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hows Dekaranger? I already know they have hot chicks.



I've watched deka. It's episodic but the plot is generally there. I'd say it was a really fun one and Ban's screaming is hilarious. Plus you've got Jasmine and Umeko for fanservice and Dekamaster who just oozes badass.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2008)

Splyte said:


> ^This.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else watch Kamen Rider here?



I dont, but i will watch dragon knight when it appears on .....4kids 
yeah, its alot dumber in america, but its still kamen rider. 4kids even pronounced it right!hopefully they wont fuck this one up!
*looks at yu gi oh*
oh, shit.

as for dekaranger, i could only catch the american one.
SPD didnt have a bad story to it, with the Blue Ranger's dad bein the Red time force guy and all. I liked the battleizer, i think it was some sort of robot dog.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2008)

Splyte said:


> ^This.
> 
> Does anyone else watch Kamen Rider here?



Only the American adaption, the Masked Rider.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> yeah, its alot dumber in america, but its still kamen rider. 4kids even pronounced it right!



It's a bit off but I can't complain because the show looks quite good. 4Kids doesn't make the show anyways so the only way it could be killed is by editing Dragon Knight for the channel, whereas uncut stuff would most likely be released. All 13 riders will actually be in the show unlike Ryuki, so that's another plus!



Comic Book Guy said:


> Only the American adaption, the Masked Rider.



Unfortunately I saw that as well when it first aired. That was one of the worst things I've ever seen. Black RX >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Masked Rider.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> I dont, but i will watch dragon knight when it appears on .....4kids
> yeah, its alot dumber in america, but its still kamen rider. 4kids even pronounced it right!hopefully they wont fuck this one up!
> *looks at yu gi oh*
> oh, shit.
> ...



His suit looked like it, but his dad wasn't a Time Force ranger.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

I dunno if anyone has posted anything like this in this thread yet, but the following is a three download link to all the Sentai themes(begining and ending), ending with Go-Onger. I only DLed the last Cd(because I'm more familar with those themes) but it's epic quality and the songs are complete from what I can tell. 

Link


----------



## Stalin (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen the first episode of dragon knight, it isn't really that bad. Plus, the wang brothers are huge KR fans.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 10, 2009)

^ It's decent after 2 episodes. The only thing I dislike so far is the way the in-suit voice overs sound. They sound somewhat out of place. Aside from that the show seems promising only because Ryuuki is so damn awesome.


----------



## eD (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to say this, but I hate Power Rangers. Why are they still making it... I mean, haven't they made enough?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 10, 2009)

eD said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but I hate Power Rangers. Why are they still making it... I mean, haven't they made enough?



They don't make power ranger,s PR is adpated from a japanese franchise called super sentai.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the colors the Power Rangers right now are wearing. Pretty interesting with the orange and purple and shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember i used to love power rangers  

Might morphin was the shit but i lost interest after Ninja Storm


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Dino Thunder was the last series I watched.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Fan of Super Sentai Series...........power rangers on the other hand.......has just gotten out of control now


Although that All Red Power Ranger Reunion was the SHIT!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Dino Thunder was the last series I watched.


SPD was the last thing I was interested in. Mystic Force and onwards looked way too different. One of the coolest things about it was that Ron Wasserman did the theme song for it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2009)

Nooo Kamen Rider Kiva ends next week, such a good show.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 11, 2009)

I wanted to watch Zyuranger but only like the first 10 episodes were subbed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I wanted to watch Zyuranger but only like the first 10 episodes were subbed.


Several years ago in the summer, I spent my time watching the whole thing on Youtube (now they're removed). There were no subs but the description had a summary basically telling what you needed to know. Very awesome.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 12, 2009)

The last Power Rangers I remember *trying* to watch faithfully and to the end was Ninja Storm.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 12, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Nooo Kamen Rider Kiva ends next week, such a good show.



one word: Decade.


----------



## Trolli (Jan 13, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> SPD was the last thing I was interested in. Mystic Force and onwards looked way too different. One of the coolest things about it was that Ron Wasserman did the theme song for it.


 the coolest one was wild force


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2009)

SourPatchKid said:


> the coolest one was wild force


The idea wasn't bad, but Cole was kinda annoying and there were too many damn animals to keep track of. Sure, they could alternate parts but it was confusing. Also, "Wild Access" has got to be the worse morph call ever, not to mention the use of a technological device (cell phone) even though it was about animals. Actually, didn't MF use phones too?


----------



## Splyte (Jan 13, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> The idea wasn't bad, but Cole was kinda annoying and there were too many damn animals to keep track of. Sure, they could alternate parts but it was confusing. Also, "Wild Access" has got to be the worse morph call ever, not to mention the use of a technological device (cell phone) even though it was about animals. Actually, didn't MF use phones too?



We've had phone changers 5 times since 2001.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2009)

The first phone I remember was the Digimorpher from PRiS, but it was fitting since they were in space and also at Angel Grove. I would never guess that a phone would be the device for something with magical presence in it.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2009)

Next is the Mp3 player.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2009)

^Only if the next one (after Samurai Sentai) is Ongaku Sentai Musicanger.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah. Bluetooth is next.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> The idea wasn't bad, but Cole was kinda annoying and there were too many damn animals to keep track of. Sure, they could alternate parts but it was confusing. *Also, "Wild Access" has got to be the worse morph call ever*, not to mention the use of a technological device (cell phone) even though it was about animals. Actually, didn't MF use phones too?



OBJECTION!!!!

Lightspeed Rescue is the worst ever. It's not even creative, it's just saying who you are basiclly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay, fine. DinoThunder's is the worse. "DinoThunder, power up!" sounded very generic.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 14, 2009)

my all time fave morph belongs to the gold ranger 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlxgbyg2am4[/YOUTUBE]


but the award for best megazord goes to
ENGINE-OH G12!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ_1RYorGf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i cant say i never disliked any of the transformations, but this are my favorite
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdsHFYQEsWM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> lego zeo=WIN
> ...



I haven;t seeGo Onjaa and 99% of Gekiranger, so I'm going with the version of Daibouken with the five main helper mecha. Siren Builder was rather win too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2009)

Is the megazord's foot talking, or is it where the cockpit is or something.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 14, 2009)

its foot was talking


----------



## Splyte (Jan 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPkqUuUk6c[/YOUTUBE]

G12 is huge and all but there are a lot cooler looking robo out there. Even Shinken-oh looks better. Dekawing robo was pretty sweet imo.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 15, 2009)

youre gonna dub that when it premiers right?
i need to see that from episode one


----------



## Splyte (Jan 15, 2009)

Well then, make sure to check TVN for releases.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 16, 2009)

Why can't you use them?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> OBJECTION!!!!
> 
> *Lightspeed Rescue is the worst ever*. It's not even creative, it's just saying who you are basiclly.



He's right. The morph was meh.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv7uzb-N4TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Splyte said:


> Well just from checking right now. All of Kuuga(HK), Boukenger, Kabuto, Gekiranger, Den-o, Go-onger and Kiva are up on veoh.



I don't watch and of the Rider shows, but I'll check out the Gekiranger, Go-Onger, and the remainder of Boukenger(just gota find out where I left off at)


----------



## Splyte (Jan 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B34_Q5QtMv8[/YOUTUBE]
1 more day


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

How the current PR?

Jungle Fury, right?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

the english dialogue in dragon knight is fucking win

"you got something on your shoulder"
"what?" (look at shoulder)
"Oh yup, there it is... a dollar sign"


And lets not forget

" You look like a million bucks"
 they fight
" Time to get paid"


----------



## Splyte (Jan 29, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> the english dialogue in dragon knight is fucking win



Is that incissor?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

So I was rewatching the entire Time Force series.

So damn good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Rumour has it that the latest season of PR will be the last one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that the latest season of PR will be the last one.



I can accept that if it's more JF than MF. The only thing I had against JF was that the main rangers(main three I mean) are all unremarkable and annoying(Theo) But the win of RJ and Dom more than made up for it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

If it is the last, it has to be good.

Otherwise, PR would end with a whimper's whimper.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw the first episode of Shinkenger. Really weird concept, but then again, they all started out like that. I think PSYCHIC LOVER performs the OP again.


----------



## rolan (Mar 14, 2009)

rolan said:


> _HOLY CRAP_ THIS SHOW IS MADE OF WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> Source



-----------


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

Shinkenger.....damn good.

Pink and Yellow are hot(Yellow's big ears are yummy)
Ryunosuke annoys me to no end
Takeru is tolerable with his attitude
Chiaki is 

I like this season


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2009)

Act 4 of shinkenger is kinda Meh.....
but act 3 is awesome.
Chiaki is a freakin beast in that ep.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Act 4 of shinkenger is kinda Meh.....
> but act 3 is awesome.
> Chiaki is a freakin beast in that ep.



Chiaki's a beast in general

He's easily my favorite all time Sentai(sorry Masumi, you've been replaced!)


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2009)

Takeru is like the Jesus of Sentai.
but Chiaki is Chuck Norris of Sentai.
I just wanna see some more Shinken-Oh pwnage


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Takeru is like the Jesus of Sentai.
> but Chiaki is Chuck Norris of Sentai.
> I just wanna see some more Shinken-Oh pwnage



QFT.

Team as a whole is epic, save for Ryunnosuke. I hope he dies


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2009)

Theres a new OriKami in Act 5! 
its called Kabuto OriKami.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Theres a new OriKami in Act 5!
> its called Kabuto OriKami.



I can't wait

Act Four dspleased me greatly. Ryuunosuke is NOT epic enough to get all snuggly with Mako.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2009)

"Shinkenger 4:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok...Blue is now becoming even more disturbing.

What's wrong man?

Tell me your insecurities!

The Others besides Mako tell him off.

Mako flat out ignores him.

Cue the Op

The enemy calls out a new monster who has a thing for sadness.

The Big Bad calls him a pervert

Yeah....

Anyway the Monster finds a boy and tells him something.

Shinkenger arrives and the Monster runs.

Red tells the others to find the boy.

Ryuunoske and Mako find the boy and follow him.

The Kid is a little Leaguer apparently with a Charm.

The two still have no idea what's going on.

Ryuunoske then sees the boy step out swinging his bat.

I know he's the Samurai of Water but...THIS IS TOO MUCH.

Aparently he's been feeling homesick and Pink ...

Come on girl...RESIST IT!

DAMMIT! She folded.

Cut back to the Shiba Household...Takeru, Chiaki and Kotoha witness Mako cooking.

Takeru is getting scared. 

HOLY CRAP EVEN HE HAS LIMITS!

Kotoha admires her.

Mako Can't cook.

I mean I've baked Squash before and you don't use a sword to cut it or stew it.

and you don't LEAVE THE SEEDS in the squash.

Well at least Ryunoske will get his just deserts for making us suffer him.

And Mako's Dream...Being a House Wife.

He does and cue to the next morning in which they are sleeping underneath a blanket.

Kid heads off to the same place they found him.

Dumps off his Baseball gear and proceeds to head up on top of a building.

He and the Monster who appeared says it's for a promise.

The Two Rangers try to dissuade the boy with the Charm but...

HE PROCEEDS TO JUMP OFF THE ROOF.

The Rangers stand there as he Jumps off.

*FROWN....*

Really guys you two have superhuman skills and you stand there doing JACK!

Anyway the Kid breaks his leg.

The monster now gloats that his plan worked.

He sold the kid a lie that if he gave something important then something of Greater Importance would return.

Baseball for a Dead Grandfather who gave him the charm.

Cue kid crying and the Ranger Beatdown.

After all that....The Rangers see the boy and his team getting clobbered as he's benched and he's cheering them on.

The Coach tells the kid that he wants to see the kid heal up and back to normal when he gets back.

To give Takeru a even LARGER pet the Dog moment he writes the Character Memory and gave the appearance of the Kid's Grandfather for a moment as the Kid smiles even bigger.

*Awesome*

Ryuunoske then tries to  ask Mako on a date.

Mako dumps his ass.

Aparently she has a soft spot for people in need.

Now that he's healed...NO LONGER ATTRACTIVE.

The Team walks off and we have the end.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2009)

Ryuunosuke<Chiaki

Mako is....funneh 
did any of you guys notice how wierd the Old guy is?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Ryuunosuke<Chiaki
> 
> Mako is....funneh
> did any of you guys notice how wierd the Old guy is?



The old man is win.

Only one man can make a ranger do more training without the physical need to Call or be there himself.

Jii is teh MAN.

Also I forgotten to mention something in the review about the Megazord fight: Aparently Shinkenoh can leap higher with the Blue Dragon Extending it's Neck in the Formation.

It can also throw the Right arm Pink Turtle out to hit the guy.

Chiaki is the Cool/MADE OF AWESOME.

Mako is AWESOME.

Ryuunoske is the Rule of Funny.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Ryuunosuke<Chiaki
> 
> Mako is....funneh
> did any of you guys notice how wierd the Old guy is?



he's aight.......he's Makino-sensei though

God, who does Kotoha(that's yellow's name right?) have to be damn cute? He cute Namekian ears are sopek I just wanna kiss em and bite em and stuff.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2009)

uhm.....anyways....

i want my subbed Acts 5 and 6 NAO


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 19, 2009)

I just wanna put Kotoha's entire head in my mouth. Oh she's just so


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2009)

yah, little creepy there. 
O.o
anyways, what you think about how theyre gonna have the additional Shinkenger thing play out this time?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2009)

Talon. said:


> yah, little creepy there.
> O.o
> anyways, what you think about how theyre gonna have the additional Shinkenger thing play out this time?


LOL

Dunno, been wondering about that. Maybe the last member of another family of Samurai's perhaps? 

It'd be wonderful if it were one of the Stage Hands...ShinkenBlack

EDIT: I always thought it'd be cool if Sentai utilized a character for more than a series, like if (random ranger) Jasmine from Dekaranger finds out she's a descendent of one of Takeru's retainers or something like that.


----------



## Splyte (Mar 20, 2009)

the 6th is shinkengold.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2009)

Splyte said:


> the 6th is shinkengold.



Damn you

Now I'm excited to see this Shinkenger


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 21, 2009)

"Go For The Green:" 



> Tenaya 7 enters the game, and Ziggy becomes the Green Ranger in a way that actually makes sense.
> 
> Tenaya's whistling was reeeeaaally friggin' creepy.
> 
> And what in blazes did he do to piss off every cartel in the city? (And Corinth has cartels? Nice.)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

How far along is RPM? I haven't seen past the first two eps. I'm gonna have to find someplace to watch it online or DL it.

Anywho, off to watch Shinken 5 and more Dekaranger


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2009)

"Shinkenger 5:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok everyone, lets participate in a drinking game.

For everytime Ryuunoske comes up with a crazy idea....drink something.

Anyway: The four Vassals have a day off.

Chiaki plans to go clothes shopping since he has squat for spring.

Ryuunoske then asks Kotoha what she wants to do. 

She likes to go to the Amusment Park.*Drinks something*

They ask Takeru if he wants to come but...with him being him...

So they go off.

We cut to Takeru taking out a orange Secret disk with a Kabuto's head (Unfortunately not Tendou's )

Cue the OP

We cut back to the four as they enjoy the sights at the Amusment park as Ryuunoske opens his mouth and Chiaki fires back.

Anyway they soon talk about him wondering why he isn't with them.

Kotoha: Maybe he's training.

You know for someone that in the next episode calling herself an idiot...that's really not true.

She happens to be right as Jii comes up to a training Takeru to master the power of the disk.

Unfortunately whenever he gets to the last stance....the power knocks him away from the weapon.

Jii gets nostalgic as he remembers the times in which he took Takeru to the Amusment Park...

Aparently he was scared of the big rides and once to the Haunted House...PEED ON HIMSELF.

You know I never saw a red ranger or Hunter become reder than his own suit.



TBC


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2009)

WTF people actually watch new Power Rangers? , get a life

Only the original 5 is watchable. Only


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> WTF people actually watch new Power Rangers? , get a life
> 
> Only the original 5 is watchable. Only



Thank you for letting your fail hang out friend.

Only the first five......*sigh* so fucking sad


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2009)

ah, Ghost, you never cease to make me laugh 
Shinkenger Act 5 was AMAZING

i saw the preview for act 6. perhaps Chiaki has feelings for Kotoha O.o


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> "Shinkenger 5:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway He says that he believes the fights with the Gendoshu (Actually spent some attention to the word and it's spelling) will become tougher as they go along.

This prompts him to train more.

Cut back to the Monster of the Week as he starts blowing crap up with his Machine Gun.

When the Rangers start to attack him...He no selled the sword strikes for some odd reason.

Even Takeru had problems when he showed up.

When the team tried their Standard weapon unified attack....It was a good solid hit.

He said it was Useless.

Dude you took a good solid hit for a change...It wasn't that useless.

Anyway he starts the attack again with Red pulling out BFS out and using it as a shield.

It was then that he begins to withdraw the Kabuto disk and...Hesitate.

The Monster leaves as he ran out of Water.

Cut back to the Mansion where the Rangers are loosing confidence.

Takeru tells them that they do have the power but...it's with the Kabuto disk.

So he leaves them alone.

Mako says that some how he'll pull it off.

Takeru isn't so sure.

Back to the villians as the Monster complains that him being a Gendoshu sucks.

The Musician lady remarks that he says everything is useless.

Gendoshu snipes back and it gotten tense till the big bad tells the two to cool it.

Cue to Jii Watching him train his ass off.

GEEZE He's really earning his Badass points.

He looks worse than Ryugunou when he was trying to master the Dragon Cannon.

Blood around his Nails and looking like shit.

CB

Back to the Action as the Monster is wrecking everything.

Rangers attack

Jii tries to awaken a really wounded Takeru as he wonders if he's up to the task.

Takeru slowly gets up.

Back to the Rangers as they are just manhandled.

Blue tries to fight back but is already in a stance to get himself killed.

DO IT MONSTER!

Takeru arrives and transforms brining out the BFS.

Dammit!

He hesistates again in this Mexican showdown as he has the buckle open.

It all comes to a head as Takeru snaps out of it and pulls out the Disk and attaches it to the sword.

the monster backs off a bit as Takeru seems to...YES he transforms it into a BFS.

The Monster is destroyed once as he comes back again.

Swords again have about the same effect again as Takeru shows off the special abilities of the Disk....

TBC


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 24, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Bolt Crank said:
> 
> 
> > "Shinkenger 5:"
> ...



Now for the final part.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which enables Shinkenred to summon the Kabuto Orgami.

Inside the cockpit is two kanji on either side stating that this is Kabuto Helmet.

The Zord in question moves in and trips the monster.

The zord heads back and blasts the crap out of the Monster's weapon.

 Then the monster gets back up and summons the Cannon Fodder.

This Prompts Red to Combine the Kabuto to the Megazord.

First the Megazord takes off it's helm.

And the Kabuto replaces it.

...Thus a massacre happens.

The Rangers whoop on the Cannon Fodder and then finishes off the Monster with it's new finisher.

After the fight the Rangers are given a sub day off.

Takeru doesn't join in with them again.

The others wonder why except for Mako who has a feeling he has a good reason.

Cut back to Takeru on the steps that lead up to the training area as he sees Jii. He collaspes.

HOLY SHIT! Takeru went into battle exhausted?

It's official he's badass to the core.

Now for another new feature...

I rate this 5/5 swords for it's story telling and in general awesomeness.

Hell after watching Linkara's review of Amazon's Attack...It gave back some manner of sanity.

Women should never be written like that EVER.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually wanna see more RPM.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2009)

RPM<go-onger 
seriously. thae damn zords are supposed to talk.
and they dont.
grrface >.<


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Talon. said:


> RPM<go-onger
> seriously. thae damn zords are supposed to talk.
> and they dont.
> grrface >.<



No, Go-Onger = Not RPM

They share footage, but that doesn't mean everything bout them has to be the same.Zords didn't talk in DT either


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 25, 2009)

JAM Project's Man + MMPR= AWESOME


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2009)

that was amazing Bolt!
@Chaos: idc, RPM<Go-onger


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Talon. said:


> that was amazing Bolt!
> @Chaos: idc, RPM<Go-onger



We shall fight over this after I finish go-Onger


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2009)

Indeed 
i cant wait for the next Origami....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

After the latest Shinkenger ep,  i really hope Kotoha and Chiaki have an aawesome sentai love child. That being said, that monster was a fucking beast yo.

EDIT: I'm re-watching BOukenger right now, and I must say, I almost forgot how cute Natsuki waspek


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2009)

Natsuki is pek
but Go-OnYellow is hotter.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone else ever watch parody rangers?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2009)

yeshh.
i laughed so hard....then theres the MMPR lost episodes.
they use wii motes to morph xD
Edit: SHINKEN GOLD PICS!

shinken gold has something to do with Sushi.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Anyone else ever watch parody rangers?



Oh yes. Meat is awesome.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2009)

"Shinkenger 06: The King of Badmothing"


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT NO SUPERHERO TIME?

Ok beyond that little...

*A Knock at the door*

Excuse me for a sec.

*Opens it up to reveal Nova from Super Robot Monkey Team Hyperforce Force Go.*

Nova: Can I review this with you?

Uh Okay...

Nova: I saw the girl myself and she really has some spunk.

Not to mention having the same color and animal?

Nova: *Chuckling nervously*

Have a seat.

Ok we have the first scene with the Vassals practicing.

Chiaki gets his butt beat.

Nova: WAY TO GO GIRL!

Jii comments that Kotoha is excellent in combat but in everything else (Though I doubt that he heard her flute skillz) she's a klutz.

And the hits keep on rolling as she tries a flour poultice which she becomes victim of as well slips and tries to clean up the mess.

Nova: It's okay Kotoha-chan!

Damn Straight.

Cue the OP
After cleaning herself up, Kotoha sees Chiaki come out and try to see what's going on.

She promptly calls herself Klutzy.

Excuse me?

Nova: You are calling yourself stupid?

Both: DO YOU HAVE SUCH A LOW SELF ESTEEM?

Chiaki somehow is on the same wavelength as us on that.

Now the latest Gendoshu comes out and Cthulu Jr. comes out and stops him from making with the insults.

The Gendoshu then goes forth as he insults everyone in his path.

Nova: That doesn't sound like a good power.

*Then we see that the monster's insults results*

HOLY CRAP BATMAN!

The victims are just sent flying and making craters with their bodies.

Even the Rangers are effected.

Don't remember what insult Green got but: OFF TO THE STADIUM ARCH.

Blue: Father Complex: Gets to the Stadium Wall.

Pink: Old Maid: Through the back of a Bill board.

Red: Liar...in body in Mind: Skids into a Gate Fence used at a Stadium.

Yellow: Stupid, Klutz...: Nothing.

*Nova and I look at each other* Nothing?

ALL HAIL KOTOHA-HIME!

She phsyically trashes the Gendoshu who retreats.

Back at Shiba's The Team goes over what happened.

Apparently with each insult the Gendoshu tells...it causes the victim to experience the physical pain equal to the mental. 

Kotoha got off by actaully building up a defense against it.

She plays it off.

Chiaki doesn't buy it and tell s her that insulting one's self just pisses him off.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

Kotoha runs off...*Goes off to get a shovel*

Chiaki then hears Kotoha playing  on her flute.

She then tells him about that she cried before about it but thanks to her responsiblities in taking up her sister's mantle...she decided to smile through it all.

*Puts away the shovel*



CB

The monster clears out a school as the Rangers appear.....

Blue: Mother Complex: Goes through the Stage stuff.

The Ranger beatdown occurs.

Yellow and the monster confront each other as the guy fires off his insults.

Green gets pissed and helps her out.

Ranger beatdown

After the megazord battle, Kotoha collaspes.

KOTOHA-HIME!

Chiaki gives her a piggy back ride.

Apparently she did get affected, she just took Internal injuries.

Mako calls out Takeru for being called a Liar...

He pushes off becoming aloof.[/color]

Now that was a cool ep.

Very nicely done.

Oh a small tid bit from TV Tropes says that the Big Bad's name is the equivilant of: FLEE ON SIGHT.

Anyway: Time for the Rating...with...Uh*Notices that the other monkeys and Chiro are here*

Ok...

This ep gets 6 out of five Super Robot Monkey Team Hyperforce Go!


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2009)

Was go-onger any good?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2009)

yes. yes it was.
I liked the engines, they were particularly cool.
GANGA-GAAAAN!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

My question:

Is Gekiranger worth my time? Already got the entire Dekaranger and Go-Onger and about 20+ Boukenger eps to watch, so is Geki worth putting on my list>?


----------



## Splyte (Mar 31, 2009)

His sword is called "Sakanamaru". Sakana = Fish. His changer is called the SushiChanger.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k04WsdHXPCM[/YOUTUBE]

Aww. Good old days. Think they'll ever release DVDs of seasons?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing is better than Go Gold Ranger or Green Ranger songs


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Nothing is better than Go Gold Ranger or Green Ranger songs



I can agree with that. Amoung Green Ranger themes, the Lord Zedd one is better


----------



## Talon. (Apr 1, 2009)

Lord Zedd theme was very good.
i did a little more snooping, and ShinkenGold's elemental power is Light.


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Aww. Good old days. Think they'll ever release DVDs of seasons?


I hope they'll do boxsets one day.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k04WsdHXPCM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Aww. Good old days. Think they'll ever release DVDs of seasons?



If Disney pays Saban.

Which I doubt.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 2, 2009)

Disney fails like that. seriously. they totally fucked up Go-Onger with RPM. without the Talking vehicles that made it funny, theyre just lifeless cars. and lets not forget to mention the absensce of Bomper! Bomper was cool! he got replaced by a gay ass computer screen named Dr.K. and WTF why isnt Hiramekimedes in it?
Edit: Kamen Rider Decade: 
also, Episode 7 of Shinkenger was the shizz.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Was go-onger any good?



Well just after watching all 34 minutes of the movie (I'm not kidding it's that damn short compared to Rider's 90 min.

So what to talk about....it basically had very little plot to it but the pay off was good.

I mean seeing Retsutaka (Kento) give the speech that Sousuke gave him was pretty sweet as it told of the ultimate asswhooping was coming.

Another cool thing was in the begining with Engine Oh G9 soloing all the monsters it destroyed in the earlier episodes.

So what do I give it?

Considering the Faiz.

Considering it was Go-Onger and as soon as one gets to around ep 20 or so....Five Completed Faiz out of 5.

Now if it stretched out a bit and KR: Kiva wasn't so wussy it might have been better.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

Shinkenger 07...Gone Fishing


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the real title but fits.
Some Mood Music from Brad Pasiley

Ok and we're off with an EMERGENCY SITUATION.

The Kajiki Origami (Sword Fish) has once more reappeared after the death of the previous lord.

And they are really worried that he might escape since he's well a very big fish.

Just then the reciever goes off that another Gendoshuu attack occurs.

Takeru tells Ryuunoske to go after it with a special Disk.

Ryuunoske takes off on a carrier carried by two of the Stage Hands as Takeru-Tachi head off to the Monster.

Cue OP 

Holy crap that didn't take long.

We cut back to Ryuunoske as he arrives at the spot where they found the Oragami.

He creates a fishing rod using his Word Power and attaches the Disk.

He casts off and spins the Disk as it tries to attract the Sword Fish.

What does he have to bait it?

A Piece of paper with the character for 'Delicous'.

Well with Ryuunoske using 'Attract' the big fish shows up .

Oh boy...

This will be a huge strength feat for Ryuunoske if he pulls this off.

Cut back to the others:

Well our new monster has toxic breath and he flat out poisons all the rangers.

Cut back again:

Considering the pile of Junk He collected so far...Ryuunoske is having just about as much luck as Brad Pasiley fishing (no offense to Brad as I'm sure he's much better than I am).

Things get worse as He collapses from exhaustion.

We get to see his, well new friend who tells him that he should quit since working for his lord is not something to do for the rest of his life.

Ryunoske being him tells him that he'll continue.

Just then the Phone rings as it's Jii with bad news:

The Rangers are in deep trouble as the poison is damn leathal in a few days.

Only hope: GET THAT FISH.

Ryuunoske goes out to get it.

We go back and see the Villians as Cthulu Jr. is celebrating that the river has risen again.

The Musician lady asks the Boss as to where did they get this new one from.

: I found him on the bottom of our boat...

Oh boy...

Well the monster reappears as Jii calls Ryuunoske on the situation.

Takeru over hearing the problem staggers into the tea room where he tells Ryuunoske get that fish. He'll stall the Monster.

In that condition...I doubt it will do much good...On the other hand...GO GET'EM!

Ryuunoske tells his new friend after the second time that he's doing this because his lord sincerely believes that he can do this.

He goes to cast again as....HELLO DOLLY HERE COMES THE PRIZE NOW.

GO GET'EM OLD MAN RYUUNOSKE!

It gets to the point what Ryuunoske said to him as the man helps Ryuunoske haul that sucker in.

Damn!

There goes that strength feat.

Long story short they get the Swordfish into the disk and Ryuunoske is off.

All this time Takeru has: breathed even more of the Poison

Takeru: What's a few more breaths...I'm already poisoned already.

Goddamn that guy...He's getting ballsier by the episodes.

Well he's detransformed and the rest of the rangers come out to defend their lord.

Just before the monster attacks...Ryuunoske appears with his Bow attacking the monster.

He Proceeds to put the disk on the Bow as he fires it into the air...It starts Raining.

People affected are now Cured

Monster: Is actually hurt because of the Saltiness.

QUICK GET THE NEW CAMPBELL'S SOUP MIX WITH SEA SALT!

The monster gets beaten down and grows.

Small note: During the Fight there are glimpes of a new player in White.

Probably the guy from the OP who hasn't shown up.

The Rangers get the Zords out and form the Megazord and bust out the Swordfish.

Features of the Sword fish: TORPEDOS and can fly.

The Merger: Turns the Megazord side arm into a double bladed Sword and can use the sword from the top of the head of the megazord.

Well after well is said and done (And the new guy saying that the monster was pathetic) Ryuunoske went to the same place where he woke up at and finds a note.

The Guy decided to return to his previous job.

Back at the house: Jii welcomes back the guy who helped Ryuunoske...An old Stage Hand.



Amazingly enough...THE BUTT MONKEY CURSE SLEEPS for Ryuunoske this episode as well as he hasn't said a stupid idea throughout the entire episode.

4/5 Swordfish.

And I think Brad got a bite.

lol


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 6, 2009)

"Ranger Green:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally learn how Ziggy pissed off the cartels. And he had an excellent reason for doing so.

Dr. K, much like everything else in this season, is awesome. "Are there any more questions?"

"The giant magnet ran away! ...I can't believe I just said that out loud."


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

Hwoarang said:
			
		

> "Ranger Green:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Let me guess the Kids with Gamma Sickness?

What was his relationship to them?

Not to mention I need to see the ep all the way through.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 6, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Let me guess the Kids with Gamma Sickness?
> 
> What was his relationship to them?
> 
> Not to mention I need to see the ep all the way through.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no stated relationship between Ziggy and the orphanage, but the truck? Full of medical supplies. Ziggy kept quiet about what he did with them because he knew the cartels would go after the orphanage or the kids.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There's no stated relationship between Ziggy and the orphanage, but the truck? Full of medical supplies. Ziggy kept quiet about what he did with them because he knew the cartels would go after the orphanage or the kids.



*Looks to the Sentai vs PR scale where the match up between eps has shifted*

Ok...That was a much better edition of why both greens we're absent.

What's worse...Hant was out to get girls and had a very flimsy lie.

Ziggy had two very good reasons: Teleportation gone bad and he was trying to protect some kids.

For now on....He is awarded the Faiz award for ballsiness above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 6, 2009)

By the way, I totally got a kick out of the Continuity Nod. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally, a pizza franchise that can survive an apocalypse! Very Happy


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 6, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> By the way, I totally got a kick out of the Continuity Nod.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Double Continuity Nod: Pizza Boy Hant


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Disney fails like that. seriously. they totally fucked up Go-Onger with RPM. without the Talking vehicles that made it funny, theyre just lifeless cars. and lets not forget to mention the absensce of Bomper! Bomper was cool! he got replaced by a gay ass computer screen named Dr.K. and WTF why isnt Hiramekimedes in it?
> Edit: Kamen Rider Decade:
> also, Episode 7 of Shinkenger was the shizz.



Don't you dare turn your back on me man, because if you do, I'm jacking you for that set man. I will steal your Chiaki set in a heartbeat

I also need to find some DLs for RPM


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Huh. . . I wonder if any alumni will return.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 11, 2009)

"Ranger Green:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



This week we get Scott's backstory, what happened to his brother, and why his relationship with his father is, shall we say, strained. I remember back around the premiere, the idea of Scott's brother returning from the dead as a Sixth Ranger was tossed around. Yeah...that ain't happening.

On the lighter side, Ziggy attempts to master the art of the one-liner. Key word being "attempts." Also we're introduced to the ValveMax Megazord, which is awesome.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 11, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Ranger Green:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It'll happen.

Heh...

Here comes Go-On...CHICKEN?!

*Cue the Chicken Boo song*


----------



## Talon. (Apr 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Don't you dare turn your back on me man, because if you do, I'm jacking you for that set man. I will steal your Chiaki set in a heartbeat
> 
> I also need to find some DLs for RPM



i mades it meself 

 i may be able to make a kotoha set...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i mades it meself
> 
> i may be able to make a kotoha set...



If you make one I want to use it. I'll even rape rep you for it


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll see wat i can do
lol, is ep 8 any good? i cant watch it on my comp. my dumb ass parents reformatted my hard drive and it wont read the bloody sound card. >.<


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i'll see wat i can do
> lol, is ep 8 any good? i cant watch it on my comp. my dumb ass parents reformatted my hard drive and it wont read the bloody sound card. >.<


 8?

BRB


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, I want ShinkenGold and ShinkenSilver already dammit.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2009)

Shinkenger 08:

I really enjoyed every thing.

The Plans.

The new Villian.

And the Role Call.

It's not a true Sentai one...It's something I think would be out of Seven Samurai.

All the Rangers pop out of different locations and look like Dynasty Warriors at the same time.

Really cool.

5/5


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> The new Villian.
> 
> And the Role Call.
> 
> 5/5



This. Ryuu is starting to grow on me.....those his hero worship is annoying.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 19, 2009)

hero worship is LOL
but chiaki is still 
LOOK AT MY FUCKING SET AND THERES THE PROOF.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2009)

"Ranger Yellow Part 1:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Summer comes from snob stock. Who knew? And her parents are tremendously stupid, I must say.

The "Meet the Power Rangers" Q&A was hilarious. Oh, Dr. K, your complete lack of social skills never ceases to amuse.

And hey, a backstory episode with the villains doing stuff!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This. Ryuu is starting to grow on me.....those his hero worship is annoying.



Hmph.

Oddly enough his bad idea started off wrong and it was logical to assume that the star pattern was in play.

So...Ryuunnoske is coming out of his stupids.




Hwoarang said:


> "Ranger Yellow Part 1:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Her Backstory beats the snot out of Saki's.

Venjix actaully did a good deed for some in retrospect.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder when the next fucking robot for shinkenger will come into play.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Shinkenger 09

KAIDO YOU'RE BACK!  

White Tiger GIGA DRILL BREAKER!

Also A great fight in which we are beaten over our heads on why Using techs in a real fight is a bad thing(Unless of course you're lining up for a finisher).


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 25, 2009)

"Ranger Yellow Part 2:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, it may be Summer's episode, but Dr. K and Flynn still steal the show.

Interesting to see the Venjix attacks had financial repurcussions as well.

Wow, another on-screen death. I continue to be amazed that they're getting away with this.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 25, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Ranger Yellow Part 2:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I expect Flynn's ep is up next considering his counterpart was instrumental in making ENGINE OH G6 aka Clown Shoes Megazord.

I agree however that both stole the show.

K with her being her.

Flynn and his Kilt.

ALso may I point out that this is the SECOND time in this season that we had a home invasion by villians.

This one however is the first time there was a substantial force behind it.

I don't remember this kinda thing happening since...*Thinks* since SPD.

Another first is that THEY DID IT EARLIER ON!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

But will deaths stick? And especially when it ends? That latter is the matter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

Stupid Old Man Jii

Hating on Chiaki-sama like that. Chiaki totally could've used the disc the first time around if he hadn't been trying to show off for Kotoha


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2009)

chiaki's too  to take any of jii's bullshit xD


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

Watching MMPR made me want a Green Ranger set.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Watching MMPR made me want a Green Ranger set.


 
He's not holding the evil sword so he's clearly the good green ranger, so he clearly fails

Sets epic though


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2009)

not as epic as mine  just kidding. MMPR green's a fucking badass.
i just saw act 10. fucking amazing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

Talon. said:


> not as epic as mine  just kidding. MMPR green's a fucking badass.
> i just saw act 10. fucking amazing.



Ryuu is so frustrating. As a ranger when he does his whole sailor moon pose and owns shit, I love him. All the other time I hate him.

A Kotoha ep should be nextpek


----------



## Talon. (Apr 30, 2009)

no, they should do a Mako ep


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

Secret Squadron: Goranger Import Box Set coming to usa


----------



## Talon. (Apr 30, 2009)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?????
pics now or it aint real.

Edit:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

But WHAT ABOUT HIS ROBO?!


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2009)

Thats a KRD buckle lol
btw, am i the only one in this thread that watches Kamen Rider Decade?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2009)

I don't really watch Kamen Rider. I'm more of a Sentai/Ranger person.


----------



## Talon. (May 3, 2009)

well kamen rider is the shit. 
why d'you think obama has a buckle?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 3, 2009)

"Ranger Blue:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, best of the "Ranger ____" episodes by a mile. (Sorry, Zig.) From the hysterical lampshadings at the start to Flynn's backstory to finding a use for the explosions, it's just pure awesome.

Go Flynn! You just Scottished your way into my top 5 Rangers.




Bolt, you _better_ have been watching this one!


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 3, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Ranger Blue:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OH HELL YEAH.

*Goes emo that Flynn wasn't thinking of how to build the Counterpart to engine Oh G6*

But otherwise.

He and Renn are at equal footing.

Scott still has a horrible mountain to climb to match Sosuke.


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2009)

Indeed, Sousuke was possibly the most badass of the Go-Ongers, other than Gunpei. 

and this is lolz (i believe it was posted here before, idr)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2009)

LOL
i thought that was the funniest shit ever. 
Edit: EPISODE 11!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!11!11!1!!!1!


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2009)

My favorite new photo.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2009)

Shinkenger 10:

Chiaki definetly earned his stripes.

I also like their bird.


Shinkenger 11:

OH CRAP.

12 is definetly one to watch soon.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 9, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> My favorite new photo.



"Doctor K:"

Daaaang.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

Dudes....I am writing the most EPIC PR SENTAI CROSSOVER EVVVVVVEEEERR!!!

But before I begin, I'm gonna edit my FF.net stuff


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Doctor K:"
> 
> Daaaang.



Ok...

From what I do know:

She hardly had a normal (Realitively speaking) Life outside her sheltered life.

Not to mention: The Best pairing for her at this point is a young Japanese Young man with a Bat Henshin device who also plays the Violin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> My favorite new photo.



Holy freaking jeez.

You will NEVER see anything close to this in PR.


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Ok...
> 
> From what I do know:
> 
> ...



I see what you did there. I like how subtle it was with introducing who the gold/silver rangers might be.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Before I start this story I need to know.......Tommy of PR fame getting possesed by Absolute God N Ma from Magiranger....then using his power to tap into the Morphing/Henshin Grid and using random PR/Sentai rangers like his puppets....Good idea or not?


----------



## Legend (May 11, 2009)

It sounds good.


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Before I start this story I need to know.......Tommy of PR fame getting possesed by Absolute God N Ma from Magiranger....then using his power to tap into the Morphing/Henshin Grid and using random PR/Sentai rangers like his puppets....Good idea or not?



does " being the understatement of the century" mean anything to you?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Where does RPM fit in the PR timeline?


----------



## Splyte (May 11, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Indeed, Sousuke was possibly the most badass of the Go-Ongers, other than Gunpei.
> 
> and this is lolz (i believe it was posted here before, idr)



Gunpei's facial expressions was the most badass of the go-ongers. 

Also, congrats you found where my avatar is from.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Where does RPM fit in the PR timeline?



My only idea is that it happens pre-SPD, and that there is some event that happened here that didn't happen in other PR timelines. Like maybe the time hopping SPD and TF did may have caused the event.

Or maybe they'll pull a Dallas and at the end of the season we find out it was all a dream

One thing about the story is this, I know nothing about Geki, Go-Onger, Hurricanger, and I don't care about JF. Sooooo with no alot of time to watch the shows(and a lack of wanting to with Geki) I might have to put them on a bus for a little while.

Thoughts?


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2009)

Yes. i think.....Firefox is amazing. 

and that youre correct. RPM>SPD>TF in order


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Just saw ep 11 of Shinken.

Was I the only one that wanted Takeru to pick up all the Shinkenger's blades and go all Killer Bee on those dudes


----------



## Talon. (May 13, 2009)

NO. that silver disk was


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Chiaki won hard in ep 12. Who else can SIT DOWN in the middle of melee sword fight.....while he's unmorphed?!?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My only idea is that it happens pre-SPD, and that there is some event that happened here that didn't happen in other PR timelines. Like maybe the time hopping SPD and TF did may have caused the event.
> 
> Or maybe they'll pull a Dallas and at the end of the season we find out it was all a dream
> 
> ...



If it takes somewhere there in the future, I'd somewhat expect ex-Rangers to help out. . . then again, they could be dead by then.

If not, then possibly an alternate reality, because if there was a dystopia, ALL the ex-Rangers would rebel, even without the powers.


----------



## Talon. (May 13, 2009)

I wouldnt know. they dont make the exact time period prevalent in the show.
EDIT: IXA set biatches


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2009)

Rewatched first 6 episodes of MMPR. This stuff is pretty silly. A lot of corny dialogue. Lame silly antics. Errors everywhere. This show was not intended for teenagers and up. Despite all that, its been really fun.


----------



## Talon. (May 16, 2009)

Damn i love your set 

but why is the red ranger wearing that gold thing?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

Green Ranger in Sentai died. Passed on his Dragon Dagger and Dragon Shield to the Red Ranger.

For PR, Tommy couldn't be Green Ranger anymore. So passed his powers to Jason.


----------



## Talon. (May 16, 2009)

oh i see 
so it was like a very early battleizer


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh, Dillon drama. Creepy dreams, having to destroy the attackbot that has his memories, finding out that the tech inside has turned into a cybervirus... Not a good day for Brooding Black.

Also, the generals are finally addressed by name on-screen...and we _still_ don't know which is which.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2009)

Watching the first 7 episodes has been real eye-opening. You can tell the difference between American and Sentai content right away. The difference in quality is huge. (ex. Green Ranger's shield XD)


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Green Ranger in Sentai died. Passed on his Dragon Dagger and Dragon Shield to the Red Ranger.
> 
> For PR, Tommy couldn't be Green Ranger anymore. So passed his powers to Jason.


That's kind of awesome.

That should have happened in PR.

Tho then again, we would have missed out on the Tommy legacy, the best power ranger of all time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> That's kind of awesome.
> 
> That should have happened in PR.
> 
> Tho then again, we would have missed out on the Tommy legacy, the best power ranger of all time.



Must we have this war in two different threads?


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Must we have this war in two different threads?


If you didn't stalk me we wouldn't have to


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> If you didn't stalk me we wouldn't have to



But I luffles your Birdman setpek


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2009)

What the hell is Blackest Night?
and Shinkenger 13:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Talon. said:


> What the hell is Blackest Night?
> and Shinkenger 13:



This epic ass Green Lantern comic event. 

*goes to DL Shinkenger 13*


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2009)

I watch on Youtube 
can u get me scans of Blackest Night?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Talon. said:


> I watch on Youtube
> can u get me scans of Blackest Night?



No. Quite being lazy and go buy them when they come out


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Someone should tell me the correct order to reading the GL series so I can catch up and then read Blackest Night


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Someone should tell me the correct order to reading the GL series so I can catch up and then read Blackest Night



TBH I'm just shooting through the current run of GL (40 issues I think) and GL Corps (36 I think) to get caught up.

I love how the Corps discussion turned into a PR convo and the PR/Sentai thread is slowly becoming a mini GL thread.

Gotta love Chaos


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Alright, I'll try that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Next fad we do, we do PR/Sentai/Kamen Rider one.

I call dibs on Green MMPR Ranger.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next fad we do, we do PR/Sentai/Kamen Rider one.
> 
> I call dibs on Green MMPR Ranger.


Dino Black then


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next fad we do, we do PR/Sentai/Kamen Rider one.
> 
> I call dibs on Green MMPR Ranger.




TimePink and TimeFire for the win!  :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next fad we do, we do PR/Sentai/Kamen Rider one.
> 
> I call dibs on Green MMPR Ranger.



I want RJ from JF.

Purple ranger ftw!!

Or better yet, Masumi.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 18, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh holy crap.

Dillion graduated from being Bionic to becoming that guy from Terminator Salvation.


----------



## Talon. (May 18, 2009)

:ho i already have a KR IXA set so i win
Edit: Act 13 is fucking amazing
Mako and Kotoha were fuckin


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 23, 2009)

"Brother's Keeper:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dillion Drama continues! Also, Dr. K is not only adorable in pajamas, but shows that, in her own way, she grasps the concept of cute guys.

And the Rangers now know Dr. K's dark secret! The confirmation that she wrote the Venjix virus's code would seem to have felled the last of the Epileptic Trees.


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2009)

I saw that episode. 
theyre rushing the plot a little too fast. The Zords should have been part of the plot from the beginning, instead of making them a stupid tool of destruction. i just hope they dont fuck up go-roader GT and Go-On gold and silver.
Edit: just watched Shinkenger 14.
i gotta say, that was a funny episode


----------



## Jimin (May 29, 2009)

Just saw Green With Evil. Pretty good stuff. The Sword of Darkness as the spell that kept him evil was a bit dumb though. They did a good job editing since Burai was actually an enemy of Bandora in Sentai. There were a few dumb parts such as Bulk and Skull in the 4th episode. Why didn't they use their zords for so long in that episode too?


----------



## Talon. (May 29, 2009)

Bulk and Skull FTW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

They are PR classics.

Series hasn't been the same without them since.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They are PR classics.
> 
> Series hasn't been the same without them since.


It was terrible how they wrote Skull off the show... by oversleeping.


----------



## Jimin (May 30, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> It was terrible how they wrote Skull off the show... by oversleeping.



That was during Lost Galaxy right? XD

Oh goodness, Youtube people has mislabeled some MMPR episode numbers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Im watching the Boukenger movie. Lot of good shit here.

Natsuki in a two piece

Eiji kicking ass

Masumi 

Makino-sensei in a skullie

Quite epic so far


----------



## Xell (May 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Just saw Green With Evil. Pretty good stuff. The Sword of Darkness as the spell that kept him evil was a bit dumb though. They did a good job editing since Burai was actually an enemy of Bandora in Sentai. There were a few dumb parts such as Bulk and Skull in the 4th episode. Why didn't they use their zords for so long in that episode too?



Did you like the bit in part 5 where Jason shouts from the Megazord: "GIVE IT UP TOMMY", and Tommy's response is: "No way!!!".

I hope you understand what bit I'm talking about, otherwise this post is going to just sound weird.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Speaking of the Green Ranger, what ever happened to the Dragonzord, I think it was one of the few zords to not end up getting destroyed.


----------



## Xell (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Speaking of the Green Ranger, what ever happened to the Dragonzord, I think it was one of the few zords to not end up getting destroyed.



Tommy didn't have the power to call it out anymore. It's in its resting place, under the sea.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Xell said:


> Tommy didn't have the power to call it out anymore. It's in its resting place, under the sea.



So technically If someone else came along in like RPM, if they acquired said power they could call it out?


----------



## Xell (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> So technically If someone else came along in like RPM, if they acquired said power they could call it out?



Most probably.

I don't think there's a power source for the green power coin now, considering the command center was blown up. For some unexplained reason though, Jason's power coin worked in the Forever Red 10th anniversary episode.


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2009)

Time Paradox's are bitches, Xell


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2009)

Xell said:


> Did you like the bit in part 5 where Jason shouts from the Megazord: "GIVE IT UP TOMMY", and Tommy's response is: "No way!!!".
> 
> I hope you understand what bit I'm talking about, otherwise this post is going to just sound weird.



Very aware of what you're saying.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Xell said:


> Most probably.
> 
> I don't think there's a power source for the green power coin now, considering the command center was blown up. For some unexplained reason though, Jason's power coin worked in the Forever Red 10th anniversary episode.



And Adam has used his Power COin twice in the post Command Center era.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

The first was suppose to be one-time, until it was repowered in the 15th Anniversary special.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2009)

yup. boukenger ripoffs PROO team has that kind of power.
but i didnt like adam. Zack was cooler


----------



## Legend (Jun 1, 2009)

Zack breakdances.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Zack actually had a personality.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Talon. said:


> yup. boukenger ripoffs PROO team has that kind of power.
> but i didnt like adam. Zack was cooler



Adam was alright, he just never got any love during MMPR.

He become Jason Number 2 in Zeo though


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2009)

Is Jason still the greatest Red Ranger of all time?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Is Jason still the greatest Red Ranger of all time?



Duh.

THere's a reason all the other Reds wet themselves in his presence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Of course he is.

Who'd come close?

Tommy, I wouldn't count -- he's Green and White.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

he was red in Zeo >.>
but gold ranger was  cuz it was Jason
but PR: Space had the best red


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Talon. said:


> he was red in Zeo >.>
> but gold ranger was  cuz it was Jason
> but PR: Space had the best red



Sure did, too bad he was in blue though.

Fuck Andros


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

ANDROS WAS WIN >:[

Tommy's replacement in Turbo was fail


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Talon. said:


> TJ's replacement in In Space was fail





Agreed


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

no fixing my posts


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Talon. said:


> he was red in Zeo >.>



And Turbo, yes, but Tommy is more well-known as Green and White.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

But he's always gonna be Turbo and Zeo red to me 
i have a freaking obsession with Doctor K. now  nerdy chicks are hot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Talon. said:


> But he's always gonna be Turbo and Zeo red to me



What? But why?


----------



## Legend (Jun 3, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i have a freaking obsession with Doctor K. now  nerdy chicks are hot.


she is kinda hot.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What? But why?


because im a sucker for the awesomeness of Red Rangers 


Legend said:


> she is kinda hot.



i hear ya there


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Talon. said:


> because im a sucker for the awesomeness of Red Rangers



Rocky was a low, IMO.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rocky was a low, IMO.



THat's only because out of everyone he never got the chance to lead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Even if he did lead. . . he'd be like TJ during Turbo, at best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Even if he did lead. . . he'd be like TJ during Turbo, at best.



So you mean at best he could be so epic that God would cry at glory

TJ


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

He'd be pretty low still. Maybe lower than TJ as Red Ranger.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 5, 2009)

i did not like TJ at all 
other than Tommy and Andros, TF Red was like super-saiyan jesus.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 5, 2009)

Just finished the Green Candle. Man, the MMPR Green Ranger's originally planned stint was so short. It was only about 20 episodes. Fan demand for his return was big enough for them to make actually do it. XD


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

So I'm planning to finish Boukenger in the next few days.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Just finished the Green Candle. Man, the MMPR Green Ranger's originally planned stint was so short. It was only about 20 episodes. Fan demand for his return was big enough for them to make actually do it. XD



Correct.

JDF was scheduled to go over to VR Troopers and the actor playing the main character was planned to be the White Ranger. The Green Ranger Sentai footage was limited, so the Green Ranger had to be cut.

But fans demanded Tommy, and Tommy they ultimately got.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 6, 2009)

And its a damn good thing we did


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

I spasmed over Jason's return in Zeo than Tommy's as White.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2009)

I just saw the first 40 episodes. I wonder what would have happened if they didn't order 20 more episodes? That was a pretty epic way to end a season.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

First season of MMPR is 56 episodes, I think.

The last one being the oyster monster.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 6, 2009)

yea, i think an animated reboot would be amazing . it would be able to deliver scenes in a bigger scale than live action ever could.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2009)

Aside from MMPR S1, what other seasons were really good? I heard In Space(which I watched when I was young) and Ninja Storm(never watched) were great.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 6, 2009)

they were pretty damn good. ninja storm was friggin amazing. i personally liked the guinea pig.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Aside from MMPR S1, what other seasons were really good? I heard In Space(which I watched when I was young) and Ninja Storm(never watched) were great.



In Space, Lost Galaxy, and Time Force.

Dino Thunder for Disney era, JDF alone.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In Space, Lost Galaxy, and Time Force.
> 
> Dino Thunder for Disney era, JDF alone.



Add Wf to that list.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2009)

I actually didn't like Ninjastorm. I liked MysticForce (due to the racial equality)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

Re-watching the ep of Boukenger where teh Questers die just proves how  Eiji is.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2009)

theres alot of death in Sentai, particularly Gaoranger. D: i was like WTF when white, black, yellow, and blue died


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah.

So far, there's only a small number of deaths in PR.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

The only one's I can think of we're in Lost Galaxy (not counting Zordon in Space), and they eventually came back to life.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

Eric was spose to die in TF like TimeFire, but they pussied out at the last moment.(Like a Boss)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> The only one's I can think of we're in Lost Galaxy (not counting Zordon in Space), and they eventually came back to life.



The actress, Valerie Vernon, was diagnosed with leukemia at the time, and thus was killed off so she could undergo radiation therapy.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Eric was spose to die in TF like TimeFire, but they pussied out at the last moment.(Like a Boss)



Eric's a dick.

Still a dick, but a badass Ranger who didn't give a darn what other people thought.

Easily one of my favourite Rangers.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 8, 2009)

HA. wasnt the asian chick in mmpr killed in a car crash or somethin'?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

Talon. said:


> HA. wasnt the asian chick in mmpr killed in a car crash or somethin'?



If I remember correctly, Yes.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 8, 2009)

thats wat i was told lol. in the storyline, she got sent to the UN...i think


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Thuy Trang was killed in a car accident several days before 9/11. Rode with a passenger, who became a quadriplegic after the crash.

Thuy Trang, Walter Jones, and Jason Scott left MMPR due to salary disagreements, when they asked for higher pay. After that, they were reduced to wallflower roles and three new actors were brought in to replace them and their characters.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2009)

Why did they replace Tommy, Kat, Tanya, and Adam in turbo? I never really understood that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Thuy Trang was killed in a car accident several days before 9/11. Rode with a passenger, who became a quadriplegic after the crash.
> 
> Thuy Trang, Walter Jones, and Jason Scott left MMPR due to salary disagreements, when they asked for higher pay. After that, they were reduced to wallflower roles and three new actors were brought in to replace them and their characters.



I thought they replaced Thang and Jones, because of race Issues.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats wat my impression of it was. CBG, an article would be appreciated


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

The race thing was pure nonsense and pure circumstance(not the original casting, but the fact that they were the ones who left)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Why did they replace Tommy, Kat, Tanya, and Adam in turbo? I never really understood that.



Supposedly, cast was too old and appeal worn off. So new fresh faces were cast.

Nearly killed the whole series until the epic In Space literally saved it.



KingOfShippers said:


> I thought they replaced Thang and Jones, because of race Issues.



Pay is what I understand.



Talon. said:


> Thats wat my impression of it was. CBG, an article would be appreciated



There's no real interview of it -- just 'an understanding among the PR community' after word got passed around.

Although, I heard it was verified at the Power Morphicon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

CBG....me and you should be the new yellow and black rangers


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

I know it's to early but anyone hoping they do something epic for PR next year?

It's gonna be about samurai right.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I know it's to early but anyone hoping they do something epic for PR next year?
> 
> It's gonna be about samurai right.



This is supposed to be the last season isn't it?

That's at least what I heard.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I know it's to early but anyone hoping they do something epic for PR next year?
> 
> It's gonna be about samurai right.



Haven't read anything confirmed, but I heard RPM is the last PR season.

Besides PR would butcher Shinkenger just like they did Magiranger. MF couldn't handle Hikaru's converted win, and PR can't handle Chiaki's.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Curse disney and their odd numbers fetish


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Talon. (Jun 9, 2009)

TimeFire


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Talon. said:


> TimeFire



You'll get caught fucked up by the CrossTimeFire


----------



## Talon. (Jun 9, 2009)

i c wat u did thar


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> CBG....me and you should be the new yellow and black rangers



We need a pink.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 9, 2009)

DIBS ON PINK!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Talon. said:


> DIBS ON PINK!



No.**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Only a girl can claim Pink.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Only a girl can claim Pink.



And we need a Native American for Red and a drunken Irishman for Green.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2009)

How were MMPR S2, MMPR S3, and Zeo?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> How were MMPR S2, MMPR S3, and Zeo?



As I recalll

Season 2 = Win

Season 3 = meh

Zeo = Good


----------



## KBL (Jun 15, 2009)

Gold ranger make Zeo great....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

You mean Trey of Triforia or Jason's return?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason's return was epic


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2009)

I might just finish S1 and go straight to Zeo. Thoughts, everyone?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I might just finish S1 and go straight to Zeo. Thoughts, everyone?



No. Watch S2. At least enough eps to fully enjoy how win the devolpment of Rocky and Adam.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2009)

S2 is also a must.

I also say S3. . . but it was strange, watching it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> S2 is also a must.
> 
> I also say S3. . . but it was strange, watching it.



S3 can't compare.....after the watching the movie I was like "Meh, fuck this season."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Which movie? MMPR or Turbo?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Which movie? MMPR or Turbo?



MMPR. The surpreior movir


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Of course.

But S3 > Turbo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Of course.
> 
> But S3 > Turbo.



That's not saying much


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

True, that. Turbo was BAD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> True, that. Turbo was BAD.



Seeing JYB buttrape those boat monsters was funny though.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gonna watch In Space first.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Seeing JYB buttrape those boat monsters was funny though.



Then Justin came in.



King Lloyd said:


> I'm gonna watch In Space first.



You need to see the Turbo finale before that.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2009)

The Astro Megazord is quite powerful. Through the first 10 episodes, it just pwned everything in site...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> The Astro Megazord is quite powerful. Through the first 10 episodes, it just pwned everything in site...



Then it got owned by mutated Darkonda.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2009)

It got pwned in episode 11 and was rescued by the Delta Megazord.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished Boukenger. Proceeded to cum buckets


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2009)

You know what? I didn't think it was possible but...

Andros may be the *GREATEST* Red Ranger ever!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I can see why. IS was great, and its season finale EPIC.

But Jason still remains my favourite.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> You know what? I didn't think it was possible but...
> 
> Andros may be the *GREATEST* Red Ranger ever!


No.


Comic Book Guy said:


> I can see why. IS was great, and its season finale EPIC.
> 
> But Jason still remains my favourite.



1) Jason
2)TJ
3) Andros

These are facts of life gentlemen. Tommy isnt on there not because of my personal hate, but because he didn't do shit as a red.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2009)

I just have the finale left, but Andros was badass. He invaded Dark Spector's party in the first episode and got a few shots on the villains. He fought Darkonda equally on a hostile planet full of monsters. Started the whole Red Ranger battle suit thing and hes gonna invade Astronema's ship by himself. Like he said in "Forever Red," he saved two worlds. Badass!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

TJ? Above Andros?

You serious?

And Andros saved the galaxy, at least, with the Dark Forces invading every significant good force planet.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2009)

How was Time Force?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 1, 2009)

Storyline wise, it's okay in my opinion, though it certainly beats most of Disney's Ranger series.

Now villain-wise Ransek & Frax are in my opinion two of the best PR villains in the entire franchise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

Time Force is fucking great.

One of the better adaptions, IMO.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2009)

^

So fucking true

MY FAVORITE

*FAVORITE* series


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2009)

But man, Youtbe's Time Force episodes are terrible quality. Even with the HQ option.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Time Force had quite of number of good things.

The romance sub-plot, perhaps cheesy, was well-done for PR.

The villains, fucking A.

And Eric, the Quantum Ranger.

*Yes, you can be a fucking prick and be a Ranger.*


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok, since I couldn't find HQ Time Force episodes, I've been watching MMPR S2. I gotta say, its been great so far. Tommy as Green Ranger is officially gone. I must also say Zedd is an awesome villain, much better than Rita. His plans are much more devious. All in all, the first 13 episodes have been pretty awesome. 

My only complaint is you can tell that they kinda scraped some footage together. You could clearly tell that the Thunderzord and Dragonzord are not in the same scene and they were poorly edited to try and make it look like they were.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 4, 2009)

"In or Out:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gem and Gemma are crazylarious.

Dr. K's attempts at being more personal = comedy gold.

Very clever plan from Venjix.

I can only imagine how the Ziggy/Dr. K shippers are reacting right now...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Ok, since I couldn't find HQ Time Force episodes, I've been watching MMPR S2. I gotta say, its been great so far. Tommy as Green Ranger is officially gone. I must also say Zedd is an awesome villain, much better than Rita. His plans are much more devious. All in all, the first 13 episodes have been pretty awesome.
> 
> My only complaint is you can tell that they kinda scraped some footage together. You could clearly tell that the Thunderzord and Dragonzord are not in the same scene and they were poorly edited to try and make it look like they were.



Indeed.

But when we were kids, and we saw the White Ranger vs. the Green Ranger, we were all spazzing because Tommy was GOD to us. Unless we were Jason fans.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, after rewatcing the first 78 episodes of MMPR, its pretty obvious Red ranger Jason > Green Ranger Tommy. TBH, Tommy didn't do much as the Green Ranger. The whole "I forgot my communicator" thing got old FAST! I guess it was more childhood memories than anything else. I'm hoping White Ranger Tommy is better.


----------



## Splyte (Jul 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgeRg0rRDIs[/YOUTUBE] 
Team up next ep.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 5, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "In or Out:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Just breaks down in tears*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, after rewatcing the first 78 episodes of MMPR, its pretty obvious Red ranger Jason > Green Ranger Tommy. TBH, Tommy didn't do much as the Green Ranger. The whole "I forgot my communicator" thing got old FAST! I guess it was more childhood memories than anything else. I'm hoping White Ranger Tommy is better.



Tommy as Green Ranger wasn't suppose to be around for long, since the Green Ranger in Super Sentai actually died. And so, there was only so much footage from Zyuranger to used.

But Tommy was SO popular that the higher-ups decided to put him back in. JDF was suppose to go to VR Troopers and the lead actor of VR Troopers was suppose to be the White Ranger.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Tommy as Green Ranger wasn't suppose to be around for long, since the Green Ranger in Super Sentai actually died. And so, there was only so much footage from Zyuranger to used.
> 
> But Tommy was SO popular that the higher-ups decided to put him back in. JDF was suppose to go to VR Troopers and the lead actor of VR Troopers was suppose to be the White Ranger.



I know. Burai dying was one of the sadder moment. I wish I had a subbed version of Zyurangers. :/

Well, little kids just saw the Green Ranger as special. Who could blame them? He had the flute, shield, and his own Zord. He just stood out.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 5, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> *Just breaks down in tears*



I thought I told you to knock off the "It's different from Sentai, so it sucks!" nonsense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I know. Burai dying was one of the sadder moment. I wish I had a subbed version of Zyurangers. :/
> 
> Well, little kids just saw the Green Ranger as special. Who could blame them? He had the flute, shield, and his own Zord. He just stood out.



He beat the fuck out of every Ranger when he made his debut. And he fucking kicked the Rangers out of their own Megazord.

Fucking A.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen Geki vs Go-Onger.

It is very good.

GO ENGINE FIST!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 6, 2009)

Rescue Force Grand Prix and Rescue Force: Rescue the Mach Train.

EPIC.

Complete with Nostalgia to Ryukendo TWICE.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Time Force had quite of number of good things.
> 
> The romance sub-plot, perhaps cheesy, was well-done for PR.
> 
> ...




Plus, the dynamism of TimePink leading the group is well worth a watch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah.

Jen kicked ass.

Great change of leader character, not only in gender but also in character too.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 11, 2009)

"Prisoners:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



So today we learned that Venjix keeps human prisoners for slave labor (including Gem and Gemma, briefly), Blind Dream Girl is Dillon's sister, and Venjix is stepping up his game with the construction of a big-ass death machine that'll blast its way through the dome and obliterate the city. Ho boy.

Also, the return of Ziggy's greatest talent!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok Hwoarang lets see how I rate Power Rangers with their Counter Parts:

MMPR Season 1 vs Zyuranger

I'm siding with Power Rangers.

Zyuranger was more of a Bleh year of Sentai.


MMPR Season 2 vs Dairanger

Equal

Now I could say alot that Dairanger had alot of great stuff but that good stuff comes with the Crotch Shot.


MMPR Season 3 vs Kakuranger

Equal

Damn you America.


Zeo vs Oh ranger

Zeo is better.

Oh had a lot of things that I felt needed tweaking.

It was 1999 for them and the world was being attacked (Paris, New York think RPM)

The reason for this bitch: The other sentai that came after it.


Turbo vs Carranger

Carranger

Carranger saved Sentai.

Turbo was ...eugh.

I may have watched Turbo frequently but it's just very hard to watch.


Space vs Megaranger

Equal

Space continued a great storyline though why did they forget Andros' TK?

Megaranger did well on it's own as it eriely predicted what we use daily now and showed more as to what those holographic things on the top of the helmets were about.


Ginga vs Lost Galaxy

Reserves for later disscussion.


Lightspeed Rescue vs V-Go

NEITHER

Rescue Force beats the crap out of them.


Time Force vs Timeranger

Equal

Pretty much same thing all around


Wild Force vs Gaoranger

Reseveres Judgement when getting material for Gao.

One more thing...Gaoranger is already edging out by having the pressence of THE BIG ONE.


Ninja Storm vs Hurricaranger

Equal

Ninja Storm poked fun like no tommorow and it had great characters.

Hurricaranger had fun with general Characters.


DT vs Abaranger

Minus Tommy Oliver DT becomes equal.

Just my issues with Tommy Oliver being called the greatest ranger of all time and other issues that I do share with the class.

Abaranger does well for it's comedic moments that shine as well as ABAREKILLER.


SPD vs Dekaranger

Deka shoots SPD dead.

There was some good things about SPD, Bridge, The Begining and the End, and Z.

*Dreamweaver plays as he dreams of Z*

Deka...DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN.

Grumm would be afraid of this team.

These guys were entertaining.


Mystic Force vs Magiranger

I liked them both.

MF had a solid cast and good stories.

The end was a little weak but it did shine.

One minor complaint and this is to Disney: WHERE'S YOUR GODDAMN MAGIC OR REFERENCES!?

Magiranger was also great.


Operation Overdrive vs Boukenger

Boukenger wins through the virtue that Overdrive did suck.

While it did have continuity, Overdrive's Plot device was made 'Meh' and stories while decent was really feeling kid worthy (Really Orange Juice to reveal coordinates on a ancient map?)

It felt like a 'did you know?' and 'educationa'l that was fun and entertaining to a 4 year old who was watching PBS.

Boukenger while had very weak plot had continuity without resorting to a series Plot Device.


Jungle Fury vs Gekiranger

Oookay....

Jungle Fury I felt had a great cast and plot.

I guess I felt very 'homesick' every time I saw the Red Ranger acting like a good american student, entire plots from the original being tossed for time, characters being changed and all that...

It felt american. Like I saw something just changed that I felt would've been cooler with.


Go-Onger vs RPM

Oh God...

Nearly the same problem.

This time while some characters were praticularly AWESOME....Somehow I really prayed and wished for Disney to help Power Rangers go with a Bang.

I do mean: BRING FRICKEN *CARS* IN THIS.

I don't mean that the End of Days motif was bad but I wanted to see references and stuff. Not the end of the world.

I really honnestly think this is good but it's very hard to part with so many great memories of a series that happened only last year.

Well there you have it Hwoarang.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 11, 2009)

Now I'd like to know how you guys would rate these combos/ or apperances?

Super Dragon Fire



GOD STRIKER

R0 aka the Japanese's answer to the Chuck Norris Memic Badass Phenomenon


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> TJ? Above Andros?
> 
> You serious?
> 
> And Andros saved the galaxy, at least, with the Dark Forces invading every significant good force planet.


TJ only gets no love because he followed overrated ass Tommy


Bolt Crank said:


> Ok Hwoarang lets see how I rate Power Rangers with their Counter Parts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I only read that *Boukenger *and *weak* were in the same sentence, and that *MF *and *good *also shared lines.

So Long story short I have to neg you now

And why no Magiranger vs. Boukenger


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2009)

The phasing out of Jason, Trini and Zack in S2 was embarrassing noticeable. You could clearly tell something was up... 

Anyways, I must say Rocky, Adam, and Aisha have been decent so far.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I only read that *Boukenger *and *weak* were in the same sentence, and that *MF *and *good *also shared lines.
> 
> So Long story short I have to neg you now
> 
> And why no Magiranger vs. Boukenger



I meant Boukenger's Plot which was simply them exploring the world after treasures.

I've seen it before on DUCKTALES man.

AND I loved both series so...

MF however well Hwoarang?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 19, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> AND I loved both series so...
> 
> MF however well Hwoarang?



Am I to assume you just asked if I liked Mystic Force?

Yes. Yes I did. One of my favorite seasons, really.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 19, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Am I to assume you just asked if I liked Mystic Force?
> 
> Yes. Yes I did. One of my favorite seasons, really.



Could you give some reasons why it was a good season.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 19, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Could you give some reasons why it was a good season.



*_shrug_* The story was good. The supporting characters were made of awesome. Xander. 

If I enjoy something, I enjoy it. I don't put a lot of thought into why I like it beyond "it's funny/good/entertaining/what-have-you."


----------



## Talon. (Jul 22, 2009)

i couldnt get into mystic force. The whole magic thing just seemed a little too played out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i couldnt get into mystic force. The whole magic thing just seemed a little too played out.



Me neither actually, I actually felt the acting was worse than usual and the really only thing I liked in it was Korag.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah. and Solaris knight. 
badassery to the max.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> *_shrug_* The story was good. The supporting characters were made of awesome. Xander.
> 
> If I enjoy something, I enjoy it. I don't put a lot of thought into why I like it beyond "it's funny/good/entertaining/what-have-you."



MF failed to me because out of the base five, only Chip properly hid his accent. Maddie was good too, but she had her slip ups. And Xander was spose to have one, so he passes. Anybody not named Genji, Chip, or Maddie in that season can die

So......finished BOukenger, About 20 eps into Deka, watched the Bouken movies, the Deka movies, and need to get caught up on Shinkenger


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> MF failed to me because out of the base five, only Chip properly hid his accent. Maddie was good too, but she had her slip ups. And Xander was spose to have one, so he passes. Anybody not named Genji, Chip, or Maddie in that season can die
> 
> So......finished BOukenger, About 20 eps into Deka, watched the Bouken movies, the Deka movies, and need to get caught up on Shinkenger



Please do get in touch with Shinkenger.

Genta kicks all kinds of ass and he's a genius of Mokijara.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 25, 2009)

FYI for future reference when watching Decade or Shinkenger.

Watch the following episodes in order for continuity:

20 of Shinkenger (Start of the Crossover)

24 of Decade

21 of Shinkenger

25 or Decade (End of the Crossover)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 25, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Please do get in touch with Shinkenger.
> 
> Genta kicks all kinds of ass and he's a genius of Mokijara.


Indeed. I think I enjoy him so much I may be pregnant with his child


Bolt Crank said:


> FYI for future reference when watching Decade or Shinkenger.
> 
> Watch the following episodes in order for continuity:
> 
> ...





This would excite me if I gave two shits about KR


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Indeed. I think I enjoy him so much I may be pregnant with his child
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continuity my boy.

Continuity.

All you really need to do is not watch 25 if you want to pay attention to Shinkenger.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 8, 2009)

"Three's A Crowd:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



And so did the Boom-Happy Twins get some sense knocked into them. (Literally.)

Also, Venjix is getting sick of his current body getting the tar beat out of it...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 8, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Three's A Crowd:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope he doesn't put all his eggs in one basket in the next ep.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2009)

i hope ur not discussing dragon knight. 
i dont even think theyre gonna have Survive in it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 15, 2009)

"Heroes Among Us:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gem and Gemma can function as separate beings. Amazing.

Ahh, poor Scott.

Venjix seems to be getting a tad obsessed, don'tcha think? "Whatever happened to wireless?" Oh, Crunch, you and your lampshades.

And there may be other cyborgs like Dillon? Wonder what Venjix is up to with that...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 17, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Heroes Among Us:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



An invasion of Corinth City via people like Dillon?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2009)

"Not So Simple:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gemma and Flynn are adorable. That is all.

No, wait, one more thing: Montage with 80s synth-pop. Hee.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 5, 2009)

So apparently an upcoming issue of Atomic Robo is going to have a team of Japanese superheroes based on one of the pre-Power Rangers Super Sentai.  See more here, starting with Kurosen's post: Will Sasuke spare the Raikage?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 5, 2009)

*Freaking out* OH GAWD....Kilobyte has really huge shoes to fill not to mention BALLZ for going after Santa


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> So apparently an upcoming issue of Atomic Robo is going to have a team of Japanese superheroes based on one of the pre-Power Rangers Super Sentai.  See more here, starting with Kurosen's post: Updated



FUCKING AWESOME.


Also, Big One is awesome.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

I find it's INCREDIBLY enjoyable to get a few friends and watch Samurai Sentai Shinkenger together. When the car got chopped in half in episode one, we all went crazy, and rewatched it several times. It doesn't get more fun then that.


----------



## Parsee (Sep 5, 2009)

yesyesyesyesyesyes

Oh dear jesus, I LOVE Samurai Sentai Shinkenger. I love the opening. I love the characters. I love the unintentional humor. I love all of it.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

I like they way it's played like a live action anime.
It's most apparent during comedy scenes, with the over dramatic "Ah D:" sounds.

WHY DID THE OLD LADY TRUST A NINJA WITH HER BAG OVER SCHOOL KIDS?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 20, 2009)

"Ancient History:"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dinosaur trains and Dr. K being awesome with holograms. Life is good.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 20, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> "Ancient History:"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*GRINS*

...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

I wonder how the season finale will be. . .

Any confirmation of a season beyond this?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 24, 2009)

Somebody tell me what the next sentais gonna be. I MUST KNOW NAO.


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Power rangers! XD i used to watch that as a kid! LOl the origonal was so0o cheeeeeesey! Ha i bet they wud make me the yellow ranger?! LoL i wanna be the pink ranger! Xd


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 26, 2009)

Behold, THE JAPANESE CHUCK NORRIS!

Rescue Fire 25 officially subbed and HE RETURNS!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 26, 2009)

A Previous roll of Gold Series Ranger Gem


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 3, 2009)

"Control-Alt-Delete" and "Run Ziggy Run:"

Man, _lotsa_ stuff happening this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Venjix evidently learned from Dark Spectre's mistakes when he reprogrammed Tenaya.

Shifter went boom, and became the raw material for Venjix's scary-ass new body.

Dillon's still looking doomed.

Kilobyte is a badass. But we knew that.

But my favorite part of either episode? The look on Gemma's face after Dr. K's little slip. D'awwwww.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 3, 2009)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> "Control-Alt-Delete" and "Run Ziggy Run:"
> 
> Man, _lotsa_ stuff happening this week.
> 
> ...



Oh lord...Kilobyte is coming in with the heavy artillary next time.

Also for about their new sword weapon: Just so know how awesome it really is


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2009)

KanKan Bar FTW 
i want the next sentai now. SRSLY


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Talon. said:


> KanKan Bar FTW
> i want the next sentai now. SRSLY



No

I want Genta and Chiaki and Kotoha in here schoolgirl outfit and Mako and Goyou and Ebizou and Ika-chan to stay around forever


----------



## Talon. (Oct 12, 2009)

WELL THATS TOO BAD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2009)

Talon. said:


> WELL THATS TOO BAD.



Go finish reading NML


----------



## Talon. (Oct 15, 2009)

i already did, best batman novel ever written. WITHOUT PICTURES. i was liek OMG when Essen got shot by the joker.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently, MMPR is being redone and it premiered today.  Did anyone watch?

Zord summoning
_The Quiet Place_

New opening
_The Quiet Place_


hmm......

smh


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Apparently, there's MMPR is being redone and it premiered today?  Did anyone watch?
> 
> Zord summoning
> _The Quiet Place_
> ...



I gotta rep you dude. Thats the one thing I noticed instantly.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2010)

ive been keeping up. Green Ranger 1st appearance ep was this past saturday.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2010)

Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:



http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512


----------



## The Potential (May 13, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512



I am pleased.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512








































Just. 

As.

PLANNED!!!


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2010)

Hey, thats awesome. lulz Does this mean they might release DVDs of the older seasons in the future?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey, thats awesome. lulz Does this mean they might release DVDs of the older seasons in the future?


DVD and Blu-ray even? Better make that happen! I've wanted Region 1 season boxsets of MMPR and beyond for a long time now. With Saban under control again, it'll do wonders for the franchise as it did almost two decades ago.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

So are they like... recreating MMPR?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 13, 2010)

I had no idea that there was a Super Sentai thread(being a lover since May 2005pek).
I want a second season of Dekaranger.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> So are they like... recreating MMPR?


Well, Disney already did that, and it was a craptacular job. AFAIK, there won't be any remakes. Basically, Saban will produce an 18th season now (assuming it's an adaptation of Shinkenger), reviving the franchise, along with reruning the older seasons. Also, there's a rumor that a new PR movie is in the works.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 13, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512



Goseiger is coming to our shores...Whoopee.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I want a second season of Dekaranger.



This


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2010)

Did they even end the last season?

And i want "In space" on DVD.

Zayne=


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This



Watched 2 season(dekaranger and magiranger) +the movies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, Disney already did that, and it was a craptacular job. AFAIK, there won't be any remakes. Basically, Saban will produce an 18th season now (assuming it's an adaptation of Shinkenger), reviving the franchise, along with reruning the older seasons. *Also, there's a rumor that a new PR movie is in the works.*



That's not good.

I'd be really surprised if it actually made substantial profit.

The other PR movies had the MMPR cast to draw the fans in. Turbo, weak as it was, still had Tommy, Adam, and Kat.

A new PR movie with a new cast? Yeah. Won't do well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That's not good.
> 
> I'd be really surprised if it actually made substantial profit.
> 
> ...



I'd buy a DVD


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 18, 2010)

HUGE

So between Shinkenger and Goseiger, it appears that Shinkenger is the series Saban will adapt for next year. Reading over this plus a couple of PR forums, the cast is close to the original Japanese counterparts and film production will continue in NZ.


----------



## Eunectes (May 19, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, Disney already did that, and it was a craptacular job. AFAIK, there won't be any remakes. Basically, Saban will produce an 18th season now (assuming it's an adaptation of Shinkenger), reviving the franchise, along with reruning the older seasons. Also, there's a rumor that a new PR movie is in the works.


I saw some scenes of the remake and all i saw is that they added some crappy effects to it.
I think a Power Rangers movie could work if they bring back most of the Power Rangers like in forever red.


QBnoYouko said:


> DVD and Blu-ray even? Better make that happen! I've wanted Region 1 season boxsets of MMPR and beyond for a long time now. With Saban under control again, it'll do wonders for the franchise as it did almost two decades ago.


I think we wil get more info abouth that at Power Morphicon 2010 because i am pretty sure someone will ask them abouth it.
It would be pretty funny if they released MMPR and Zyurangers together.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 19, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I saw some scenes of the remake and all i saw is that they added some crappy effects to it.


Yes, the "remastered" versions, as they put it, changed up scenes by adding amateurish special effects, plus stupid commercial bumpers and really bad editing. The only thing that was actually nice was that the Zyu footage looked a bit cleaner.



> I think we wil get more info abouth that at Power Morphicon 2010 because i am pretty sure someone will ask them abouth it.
> It would be pretty funny if they released MMPR and Zyurangers together.


Hopefully so. Tony Oliver mentioned since the first PMC that he's working on a documentary too. But yeah, I'd love to hear something about MMPR boxsets, with extras or not, but preferably with.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2010)

Remastered is very stupid .:ho


----------



## Eunectes (May 20, 2010)

I am watching Magirangers and it is pretty weird.
Was Harry Potter big during that time in Japan or something???
I like the costumes though.
The cape makes the costumes look awesome and the music is pretty good.
[YOUTUBE]358MJG59bks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512





QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. *Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney.* There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns





QBnoYouko said:


> *Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney.*





QBnoYouko said:


> *Saban is back*





QBnoYouko said:


> *Saban is back*





QBnoYouko said:


> *Saban is back*





QBnoYouko said:


> *Saban is back*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, Harry Potter was big in Japan during Magiranger iirc.

Also, Hikaru-sensei!


----------



## Eunectes (May 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, Harry Potter was big in Japan during Magiranger iirc.
> 
> Also, Hikaru-sensei!


It would explain the winking paintings and the Magical Train zord.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 9, 2010)

Superman/Batman Annual 4 preview

As you can see from the small video (no audio) on this page, Saban is putting HUGE effort into the PR brand, noting things like toys, video games, mobile, internet, feature films, and possibly the biggest thing to note, DVD/Blu-ray.

At a licensing show, managing director of Saban, Elie Dekel, sums up some of the stuff as can be seen here:  Galactic Empire State of Mind



> -PR 2011 will have 40 new episodes
> -Still no mention of the season's name
> -Power Rangers will air 7 days a week on Nicktoons (reruns)
> -Casting just beginning and production starts this fall
> ...


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

It would be good to see a Power Rangers series like RPM that even adults can enjoy.
Maybe the new movie wil be for the old school fans.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2010)

If MMPR has a GOOD Blu-Ray transfer, I will die a happy PR fan.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If MMPR has a GOOD Blu-Ray transfer, I will die a happy PR fan.



If it includes bloopers and interviews of the cast then i agree.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2010)

^Would they actually have that kind of footage?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 10, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Would they actually have that kind of footage?


Ever since MMPR season 3 until PRiS (I think), there are bloopers during the credits.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 11, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Would they actually have that kind of footage?


I think it was at power morphicon that they said that they have tons of bloopers and stuff
Correct me if i am wrong though its been awhile seens i have seen it on youtube.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Excellent news, guys. Saban is back and has bought the rights back from Disney. There will be a new show to air next year on Nickelodeon, along with reruns:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1222115120100512





the fact that it's moving to nickelodeon is good, its definitely gonna get the exposure it needs.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 18, 2010)

Talon. said:


> the fact that it's moving to nickelodeon is good, its definitely gonna get the exposure it needs.


I think it is going to be a pretty good year for PR with all the talk abouth the tv series,movie and video games.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 21, 2010)

Guys just wanna ask,
Who is the most powerful Kamen Rider?
It would be Kamen Rider Decade?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

There IS a Kamen Rider thread.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 21, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> Guys just wanna ask,
> Who is the most powerful Kamen Rider?
> It would be Kamen Rider Decade?


You should go to this thread for Kamen Rider:
Link removed
And no, Decade is not the most powerful rider.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There IS a Kamen Rider thread.





Eunectes said:


> You should go to this thread for Kamen Rider:
> Link removed
> And no, Decade is not the most powerful rider.



Oh thanks..:33


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

awkward thread break thar 

but anyways, I'm sure that the American Shinkenger will hold up to the potential of the original. I just hope the ShinkenGold guy does something that loosely relates to sushi.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 27, 2010)

Talon. said:


> awkward thread break thar
> 
> but anyways, I'm sure that the American Shinkenger will hold up to the potential of the original. I just hope the ShinkenGold guy does something that loosely relates to sushi.


I don,t know if that wil happen unles the characteris going to work in a sushi bar or something.
We don,t now how the show will be but some members on ranger board got called back afther the audition.
I don't know if i misread it or something but it seems at the audtion they had to read the sentai scripts.
So i gues they are looking for the same kind of characters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t know if that wil happen unles the characteris going to work in a sushi bar or something.
> We don,t now how the show will be but some members on ranger board got called back afther the audition.
> I don't know if i misread it or something but it seems at the audtion they had to read the sentai scripts.
> So i gues they are looking for the same kind of characters.


Lol, I'm following the thread there too. Maybe I should stop lurking...

But yeah, I'm not sure if those were directly from Shinkenger, but the members getting callbacks have a good chance of actually landing the role.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 27, 2010)

It would be pretty awesome if a member gets the part
It is going to be pretty hard to adapt shinkenger.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2010)

Hell yeah it is. I just hope they dont screw the Henshin over like they did with Gekiranger


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Talon. said:


> Hell yeah it is. I just hope they dont screw the Henshin over like they did with Gekiranger


I think they wil just use the swords to transform.
I don,t know if this is true or not but i read somewere that the villain is a samurai who works on his own and doesn,t need any help from others.
It would be pretty different if we saw a villain who doesn,t have any henchmen.
I think the villains name was Jozu or something.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Found this on HJU.
I thought you guys would find it interesting:


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

<---Emote Daihenge, pl0x


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 9, 2010)

All right, the official cast of Power Rangers' new season starting next year on Nick is finally here:

See the following thread: Link removed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

This is one of the few times where I feel both excitement and dread.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> All right, the official cast of Power Rangers' new season starting next year on Nick is finally here:
> 
> See the following thread: Link removed


I saw that awhile ago.
This thread is beter fore power rangers news:



Comic Book Guy said:


> This is one of the few times where I feel both excitement and dread.


Agreed i like the girls and the gold ranger guy but the rest is:

I also don,t like how they replaced Bulk and Skull
Kinda sad that the people in the suiths are dude's pretending to be girls.
I also noticed that the foot of the monster teleports.
Also is Goseiger any good???
I hear people say that it is pretty bad.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2010)

> Kinda sad that the people in the suiths are dude's pretending to be girls.


no don't say that!! 

and I don't really watch Goseiger since Sentai just doesn't appeal to me, I did watch a bit of Shinkenger because seeing them in Decade got me curious.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> no don't say that!!
> 
> and I don't really watch Goseiger since Sentai just doesn't appeal to me, I did watch a bit of Shinkenger because seeing them in Decade got me curious.


I never cared abouth the Shinkenger team up i rather had something like this:
[YOUTUBE]wTPPLpiBrd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2010)

For curiosity sake, is anyone planning to go to Power Morphicon this year? I wish I could go, but I have no way of getting there. This year seems to have a grand amount of cast members and other people compared to the last one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

One day, I intend to go. But until then, I have to watch the panels on YouTube.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> For curiosity sake, is anyone planning to go to Power Morphicon this year? I wish I could go, but I have no way of getting there. This year seems to have a grand amount of cast members and other people compared to the last one.


Linkara from TGWTG is going so he wil most likely post some panels on his site.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2010)

i love the cast!


@ Eunectes: i wish they still had the shodophone. using the swords doesnt seem very efficient. also, Juuzo was in Shinkenger too, he was that guy with the really cool razor-edged katana


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

Talon. said:


> i love the cast!
> 
> 
> @ Eunectes: i wish they still had the shodophone. using the swords doesnt seem very efficient. also, Juuzo was in Shinkenger too, he was that guy with the really cool razor-edged katana


Yeah but i most of the time watch kamen Rider and don,t have much time fore Super Sentai. The only once i finished were Jetman and Zyurangers.
I tried watching goseiger today and it was....
weird.
It has like a Japanese Alpha with almost the same voice and it has a robot called Datas.
Plus there is this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uSGqExnj0YY[/YOUTUBE]



The song is catchy but i didn,t realy expect this afther seeing Jetman and Kamen Rider.
I like Goseinight though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_K3o6fJLS1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, Power Morphicon is done so all that's left now are videos of the panels. I've seen a bunch of vids @ the Morphicon, but not really the panels yet, which I assume are being uploaded as I type this post.

For now though, I just saw this opening ceremony and it's freaking awesome:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H69Bu-qSrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 30, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, Power Morphicon is done so all that's left now are videos of the panels. I've seen a bunch of vids @ the Morphicon, but not really the panels yet, which I assume are being uploaded as I type this post.
> 
> For now though, I just saw this opening ceremony and it's freaking awesome:
> 
> ...


Why is there a woman of Masked Rider there?????


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh man. . . they're holding the Power Morphicon on the same weekend as the Canada Fan Expo?

I'm going to die one die when making the decision. . .


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 30, 2010)

You didnt like the gekiranger henshin?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2010)

Numerous videos of the panels are up on YouTube already. Happy searching, or I can just post some.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLD21SIl3JM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3trKkRAN3U0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJcJNsgf-3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 31, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Oh man. . . they're holding the Power Morphicon on the same weekend as the Canada Fan Expo?
> 
> I'm going to die one die when making the decision. . .


I wish i could go to the Power Morphincon
Am i the only one who thinks that Goseiger doesn,t realy have much of a plot?
I haven,t seen that much of it yet but i hear the story doesn,t realy improve in the later episodes.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2010)

The next Power Morphicon won't be until 2012. 

A user, , has uploaded lots of videos so far.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 31, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> The next Power Morphicon won't be until 2012.
> 
> A user, , has uploaded lots of videos so far.


I am  looking forward to see the actors of Bulk and Skull.
They seem like pretty nice people offscreen.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, Paul Schrier and Jason Narvy are pretty much awesome on and off set. The other cast members who worked with them a lot would agree. Even Ron Wasserman says Bulk and Skull should get their own spin-off show.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 31, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, Paul Schrier and Jason Narvy are pretty much awesome on and off set. The other cast members who worked with them a lot would agree. Even Ron Wasserman says Bulk and Skull should get their own spin-off show.


I hear that the characters are going to get replaced with  new comedy characters in the new season
I hope that rumor is fake because the 2 comedy characters in the new season sound almost the same as Bulk and Skull.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2010)

I've heard about a comedy duo but nothing about the characters getting replaced with new ones. Is it the character roles or the actors though?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 31, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> I've heard about a comedy duo but nothing about the characters getting replaced with new ones. Is it the character roles or the actors though?


The actors are not getting replaced because they are new characters and not Bulk and Skull.
The characters are pretty much the same only that in the new season that they are street cleaners and not bullies.
( One of them is skinny and the other one is fat and they seem to be played fore laughs)
Unless they turn out to be different or they are Bulk and Skull it just seems like they are  unnessesary replacements when they could have gotten the real deal.
It just seems like they are trying to recapture the MMPR days which i think is not a verry good idea since what worked 10 or 20 years ago doesnt always work now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, that is what Saban planned for once he bought back PR. It may or may not work out, but lately it's been nothing but hope and good faith. After all, there would have been no more PR if he didn't buy it back. I can guess some people will be like, "Saban should not have brought back PR!" and you know how it is when things are brought back. But I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt and see how the 2011 PR will be like.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 22, 2010)

> A new generation of Power Rangers must master the mystical and ancient Samurai Symbols of Power which give them control over the elements of Fire, Water, Sky, Forest, and Earth. Under the guidance of their all-knowing mentor and the aid of their devoted animal Zords, they battle the dark forces of the Netherword and a mysterious Warrior bent on destruction.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2010)

Please dun disappoint

RPM left us on good terms


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 22, 2010)

Legend said:


> Please dun disappoint
> 
> RPM left us on good terms


I hear they are going to follow the sentai more closely so i dont know if it wil be RPM kind of good.
Kinda sad that RPM wil always have a cliffhanger which will never be followed up on.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like the names of the characters have been changed and finalized now. I like the logo, but I would've been fine if they stuck with the good ol' lightning bolt. Maybe it's for the new Saban era seasons? Anyway, can't wait!

Oh, and the new Power Rangers website has been up and running for a couple of weeks now. They're playing all the MMPR seasons, an episode per day. A new one is posted at 11 pm PST. Right now is Peace, Love, and Woe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 22, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see what they'll come up with.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Caught up with Goseiger
Everything seems so much funnier now that I understand whats going on.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM-In-jOffw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I hear they are going to follow the sentai more closely so i dont know if it wil be RPM kind of good.
> Kinda sad that RPM wil always have a cliffhanger which will never be followed up on.


I never finished it after they took that looooong break


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Caught up with Goseiger
> Everything seems so much funnier now that I understand whats going on.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I only saw the beach episode and it was pretty funny.
Goseiger white is pretty badass. 


Legend said:


> I never finished it after they took that looooong break


You can youtube it or you have to wait until nick comes out with the reruns


----------



## Talon. (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Caught up with Goseiger
> Everything seems so much funnier now that I understand whats going on.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM-In-jOffw[/YOUTUBE]



GIANT RIDER KICK FTW


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 29, 2010)

are the Disney series any good, iam considering going back and watching one


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> are the Disney series any good, iam considering going back and watching one



I would say without my nostalgia glasses making me bias you should at least check out Power rangers SPD

Since at that point the quality was still high even though it was on Disney, everything after that is when it went on a downward spiral.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmmm, so Saban's plan is to extend the Samurai theme another year, which means possibly not using the Goseiger costumes, but still using the mecha and all. Is this a good or bad idea?



Zen-aku said:


> are the Disney series any good, iam considering going back and watching one


From what I've read, the "Kalish era" is very notorious. Most Ranger fans liked DinoThunder, and RPM is a fan favorite.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 29, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> From what I've read, the "Kalish era" is very notorious. Most Ranger fans liked DinoThunder,


that's the one that brought back Tommy right?....i have reservations since i have hated the guy ever since i met him


> and RPM is a fan favorite.


 what better that or SPD?

 terms of acting, villans and story


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that's the one that brought back Tommy right?....i have reservations since i have hated the guy ever since i met him
> what better that or SPD?
> 
> terms of acting, villans and story


Yeah, DT is the one with Tommy. Frankly, it would not have been as good without Tommy. Then again, he didn't  show up for half the season because he had to take care of things back at his school, so uh... yeah. But because of that, we got Fighting Spirit, which was a great episode.

I've only seen random episodes of SPD and I liked it, but I never saw RPM so I can't judge it for myself. 

Oh, and those who aren't keeping up with the Power Rangers site, they're continuing their 145 days of Power Rangers. Right now the last of the Green With Evil saga is uploaded. _No way!_

Newton


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw most of RPM and it was basically the best disney one, it had deaths and it was dark


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> I saw most of RPM and it was basically the best disney one, it had deaths and it was dark



sold!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> I saw most of RPM and it was basically the best disney one, it had deaths and it was dark


From what I gathered, it was very different from Go-onger, and the setting was supposed in a different continuity with the PR universe (maybe in the same parallel universe?) and had a sort of post-apocalyptic thing going. I think what contributed to RPM's likability and "darkness" was the fact that Judd Lynn came back to finish it up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah i think it was in a alternate future, it also had some humor, some similarities to past incarnations like "in  space" and there were some pairings if you were into that, its one of my favorite season, and im on a mission to finish it


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> Yeah i think it was in a alternate future, it also had some humor, some similarities to past incarnations like "in  space" and there were some pairings if you were into that, its one of my favorite season, and im on a mission to finish it


I spent my summer rewatching the entire series after I rewatched MMPR some years ago and decided that I'd continue my rewatch. In the past several months, I went through the rest of MMPR season 3 up through Wild Force. After revisiting them again since the first time they aired, I've gone to respect the post-Zordon-era seasons, mostly due to the stronger writing and serial the show went into. Having never sat through an entire season of the Disney seasons (minus Wild Force), I decided to finally go take a look and started Ninja Storm a while back.

And yet, I still need to watch the rest of the Power Morphicon 2 videos on YouTube.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

I must need to watch RPM again
I can't imagine that many people liking it just because its "Dark"


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

i  disliked ninjastorm, with a passion, SPD was meh, I liked Mystic Force i think thats what its called, Dino thunder was bland until the white ranger showed up


----------



## Talon. (Sep 30, 2010)

Dino Force would be nothing without the white Ranger.

anyone looking forward to how theyre gonna handle the Female Shinken Red?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably my favorite ep of Goseiger just because the monster got so hilariously owned.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdCqXVpZBQA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2010)

Supposedly, Austin St. John was to return as Jason in Dino Thunder, but the higher ups decided on Tommy since he was the most popular Ranger and draw in a bigger audience.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

Tommy was cool and all but he wasnt my favorite


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Supposedly, Austin St. John was to return as Jason in Dino Thunder, but the higher ups decided on Tommy since he was the most popular Ranger and draw in a bigger audience.


That, and Jason already wore black before. But this isn't actual proven to be true. There was that whole thing about getting Catherine Sutherland back too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2010)

Latest promo from Marvista Ent's site:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> That, and Jason already wore black before. But this isn't actual proven to be true. There was that whole thing about getting Catherine Sutherland back too.



This, I've heard about with regards to Forever Red.

Originally, Bulk and Skull would be knocking on the door. Kat would answer it, and the dual asked if they could speak to 'her husband'.

Instead, she did a small VA for the episode.

From what I learned, in the years since Turbo, Sutherland focused on being a mother.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2010)

TWO YEAR RUN? FUCK YEAH


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup, which means they'll probably not use Goseiger suits (but still the mecha) or something.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

So like the original MMPR?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Gives me an excuse to look for Megazords again.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 9, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Gives me an excuse to look for Megazords again.



Agreed *high fives* i just got a super-old Gingaioh at a yard sale last weekend. It doesnt come apart tho, and its missing the green wing zord attachment


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

I snagged several Shogun zords from a garage sale years back, only thing missing being the helmet and sword.

I had the Mega Voyager and Mega Winger, but those are lost somewhere in the garage now, sadly.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2010)

i had at least 1 megazord from zeo all the way to ninjastorm, i loved my complete turbo set,i just wish they had monsters that size lol


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2010)

I have never had any of the megazords that come apart to the different vehicles. I still want one, and that bitchin' Shodophone.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 18, 2010)

here.



> LOS ANGELES (October 28, 2010) Rangers together, Samurai forever! *The universe’s most successful kids action series returns with a bang when the Samurai Power Rangers descend upon the streets of New York during the 84th Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade on November 25th.* Utilizing their Samurai powers which give them control over the elements of Fire, Water, Sky, Forest, and Earth, the Rangers will embark on their first journey together as they escort the World balloon through the streets of Manhattan.
> 
> Recently acquired by Saban Brands, the parade marks the first-ever U.S. appearance of the five Samurai Power Rangers as they gear-up for the premiere of their new television show. Forty episodes of “Power Rangers Samurai” are currently in production and will air on Nickelodeon and Nicktoons in North America, premiering in early 2011. *After the parade, fans can tune in to Nickelodeon for a special first look at the new series.*
> 
> ...



Can't wait!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 19, 2010)

40 Episodes!!! Wow, this makes for good development story and character wise. They have not done 20+ Powerrangers episodes in a long while.

I didn't think they were going to use Shinkenger. I thought they ended the franchise after Go-onger. As far as bringing it to America goes...

Also, I found this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGn7cH_nXH8[/YOUTUBE]

*Skip to about 1:19*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> 40 Episodes!!! Wow, this makes for good development story and character wise. They have not done 20+ Powerrangers episodes in a long while.
> 
> I didn't think they were going to use Shinkenger. I thought they ended the franchise after GekiRanger. As far as bringing it to America goes...


Recently, 43 episodes were said to be in, so I'm not sure if that was an episode increase or it's something like special episodes. Whatever the case, it's good. All the seasons have had more than 20 episodes each though. The lowest count was 32 or around there.

Yeah, Disney really didn't wanna do RPM (Go-onger adaptation), but they did (with no promotional support whatsoever, or so I've read). That would've been the end for PR if Saban hadn't bought his baby back. 



> Also, I found this.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGn7cH_nXH8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Skip to about 1:19*


Yeah, they're really pushing this stuff. I can only assume Nick will promote it well.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 19, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Recently, 43 episodes were said to be in, so I'm not sure if that was an episode increase or it's something like special episodes. Whatever the case, it's good. All the seasons have had more than 20 episodes each though. The lowest count was 32 or around there.
> 
> Yeah, Disney really didn't wanna do RPM (Go-onger adaptation), but they did (with no promotional support whatsoever, or so I've read). That would've been the end for PR if Saban hadn't bought his baby back.
> 
> Yeah, they're really pushing this stuff. I can only assume Nick will promote it well.



Has it been over 20? Hmm I guess I just figured for some weird reason that the newer adaptions had like, a low Ep count compared to Super Sentai.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2010)

Trailer for Samurai also showing next week:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVMEd3FQf1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> here.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


FUCKING CHRIST IM WATCHING THAT SHIT


Stark042 said:


> 40 Episodes!!! Wow, this makes for good development story and character wise. They have not done 20+ Powerrangers episodes in a long while.
> 
> I didn't think they were going to use Shinkenger. I thought they ended the franchise after Go-onger. As far as bringing it to America goes...
> 
> ...




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## The Potential (Nov 20, 2010)

Your right, QBnoYouko, the lowest Ep count was 32. Highest was 60 though, that being of MMPR season 1. Second is MMPR season 2, holding 52 Ep's.

Hot damn I miss those days!


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2010)

I know right? ahhh, nostagia, how i miss thee


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 24, 2010)

Here it is! The Power Rangers Samurai promo!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3aFeqZ5OxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Nov 25, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Here it is! The Power Rangers Samurai promo!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3aFeqZ5OxA[/YOUTUBE]



That Theme just gets me going man!! The acting could be a bit better though IMO.

But hey, it's just the preview.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 25, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> That Theme just gets me going man!! The acting could be a bit better though IMO.
> 
> But hey, it's just the preview.


Well, Power Rangers is a show full of cheese and mediocre acting, so it's definitely appropriate! But yeah, the preview is all you got to judge on, and I'm sure it'll sound better in the actual episodes. 

Oh, and here are the Samurai Rangers at Macy's Thanksgiving Parade! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgM1SXwREZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 25, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, Power Rangers is a show full of cheese and mediocre acting, so it's definitely appropriate! But yeah, the preview is all you got to judge on, and I'm sure it'll sound better in the actual episodes.
> 
> Oh, and here are the Samurai Rangers at Macy's Thanksgiving Parade!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgM1SXwREZk[/YOUTUBE]



i just hope they dont turn ShinkenGold into another RPM Black 


i noticed in the one promo that the yellow ranger chick was playing a flute. 
didnt ShinkenYellow play a flute?


and thanks for posting that Youko, i never got to see it this morning T.T


----------



## The Potential (Nov 27, 2010)

This is good, because I needed some more Powerrangers action figures.

Shinken Red and Gold to be exact.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 27, 2010)

They seem to be promoting the show quite a bit.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> This is good, because I needed some more Powerrangers action figures.
> 
> Shinken Red and Gold to be exact.



I never had any as a kid 


parents never liked me watching it as a kid


----------



## Aeon (Nov 27, 2010)

Talon. said:


> I never had any as a kid
> 
> 
> parents never liked me watching it as a kid



I have a storage bin of Rangers and Zords stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 27, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I have a storage bin of Rangers and Zords stashed away somewhere.


Me too


QBnoYouko said:


> Well, Power Rangers is a show full of cheese and mediocre acting, so it's definitely appropriate! But yeah, the preview is all you got to judge on, and I'm sure it'll sound better in the actual episodes.


Yeah but i find the acting pretty meh even fore Power Rangers.
It looks a bit to much like the 1st season and i kind of hoped that we would have gotten a more timeforce/RPM kind of season.
But we will see how it turns out.
I also found this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8R8G4DPAf8o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6AhG-ZHNEcg[/YOUTUBE]



Breakdancing Kick Hopper, fan services and punching woman into space saves Go-onger yet again from being pointless fail like Goseiger.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2010)

Aeon said:


> They seem to be promoting the show quite a bit.


Saban is putting in a lot of promotional stuff for it. Unlike Disney, he actually cares.



Eunectes said:


> Me too
> 
> Yeah but i find the acting pretty meh even fore Power Rangers.
> It looks a bit to much like the 1st season and i kind of hoped that we would have gotten a more timeforce/RPM kind of season.


Yeah, that's what they're aiming for. It's only about a minute teaser so we really don't know how it'll be. Some lines could've been from longer scenes after all.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got a look at the first line of action figures PRS is coming out with. I must say, I'm rather disappointed.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not very show accurate.




*LINK:*


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Me too
> 
> Yeah but i find the acting pretty meh even fore Power Rangers.
> It looks a bit to much like the 1st season and i kind of hoped that we would have gotten a more timeforce/RPM kind of season.
> ...



lolwut 


thats just....


And Stark, when does show accuracy matter for power rangers?


----------



## The Potential (Nov 29, 2010)

Talon. said:


> And Stark, when does show accuracy matter for power rangers?



Every season got the action figures right. Why not this one?


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

mmpr had the best action figures imo

in space had the best zords


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2010)

thats debatable.


personally, i liked the Time Force toys alot better


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

i didnt like time force until the quantum ranger appeared


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 2, 2010)

Pics of the new Super Sentai team:

Apparently they can change into other rangers by putting figures of them in there belts.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome. so it is pirate themed after all


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Awesome. so it is pirate themed after all


Yes and if the rumors are correct there should be a few old sentai actors reprising there roles.( i don,t really know who will come back though.)


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome. It would be cool if they had a pirate ship that transforms into a megazord, like the spaceship in Power Rangers in Space. I just hope they don't have a bunch of replaceable limb zords.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Awesome. It would be cool if they had a pirate ship that transforms into a megazord, like the spaceship in Power Rangers in Space. I just hope they don't have a bunch of replaceable limb zords.


Rumors say that the ship/zord can turn into all the old zords which makes sense since they are also able to transform into the past rangers.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2010)

I meant a pirate ship that transforms into a new zord. I hope they have just one new zord. Is there any news on the villians?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Pics of the new Super Sentai team:
> 
> Apparently they can change into other rangers by putting figures of them in there belts.



Whoa,bring it on.

BTW,Super Sentai doesn't have a "Zord",every mecha has name(and some are freaking TALKING GODS)


----------



## The Potential (Dec 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Pics of the new Super Sentai team:
> 
> Apparently they can change into other rangers by putting figures of them in there belts.



They look awesome!!!

Whats this about they can transform into rangers of old??


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

This is like the Kamen Rider Decade version of Sentai


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I just got a look at the first line of action figures PRS is coming out with. I must say, I'm rather disappointed.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, those look ugly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 3, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> They look awesome!!!
> 
> Whats this about they can transform into rangers of old??


They use keys to change into past Sentai heroes. There is said to also be past villains as well.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 3, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Pics of the new Super Sentai team:
> 
> Apparently they can change into other rangers by putting figures of them in there belts.



*rage guy face*




SO MUCH WIN.

what the fuck is their name tho?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 3, 2010)

Talon. said:


> what the fuck is their name tho?


Goukaiger.

Goukai= Lively
Kaizoku= Pirates

Can also be a play on Gokai (Five seas).


----------



## The Potential (Dec 3, 2010)

I just really fucking love their outfits!


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2010)

YARRRRR.


I wonder if they'll make the bad guys walk the plank


----------



## The Potential (Dec 4, 2010)

Talon. said:


> YARRRRR.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll make the bad guys walk the plank



 This guy.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> This guy.



hey, i am what i am 

Im hoping it doesnt turn out like Decade with the bullshit side stories


----------



## The Potential (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, it's only been rumoured so far as to if it's going to be similar to Decade. It would be quite cool IMO.

Only because I want to see the Gekirangers again. If they do, they better use the same actors or I'll be sorely pissed!


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

yeh, but i know GekiYellow's actor is returning.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 5, 2010)

Talon. said:


> yeh, but i know GekiYellow's actor is returning.



I want my Jan, Gou and Ken!!!!

RIP Rio Sama!!!


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2010)

idk any of the actors by name, only by face. i just did process of elimination, lmao.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 7, 2010)

And we have toys from the show.

Credit to Sungel on RB for image-shacking everything.

I think MagiDragon got a little bit screwed in terms of being able to combine with the GouKaiOh, but I like PatStriker and the new GaoLion.

The Megazord doesn't look too bad, but I want a closer look at the pirate ship. Everything else has been done before, but we've never really had a pirate ship zord before, that's the drawcard for me.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 7, 2010)

*Double post*


----------



## Talon. (Dec 7, 2010)

EPIC.


altho, the goukai mecha would look waaaay cooler with the dragonzord attached to it


----------



## The Potential (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> And we have toys from the show.
> 
> Credit to Sungel on RB for image-shacking everything.
> 
> ...






Top left corner of your fourth picture. It appears the Red  Ranger's Mech is a Pirate ship.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 7, 2010)

Yo-ho, yo-ho, a Ranger's life for me! 




Talon. said:


> altho, the goukai mecha would look waaaay cooler with the dragonzord attached to it



The same can be said of _all_ mecha.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 7, 2010)

i wouldnt be surprised to see the 6th ranger have access to the ablities of past 6th or 7th or whatever rangers


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 7, 2010)

Talon. said:


> i wouldnt be surprised to see the 6th ranger have access to the ablities of past 6th or 7th or whatever rangers


Wouldn't the color have to matter though? If it doesn't, then Yellow and Blue don't have to worry about genderbending into certain past ones.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 8, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Top left corner of your fourth picture. It appears the Red  Ranger's Mech is a Pirate ship.



Absolutely. I can't wait until we get a closer look at the zords. A pirate ship zord just *owns*.

New poster!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Absolutely. I can't wait until we get a closer look at the zords. A pirate ship zord just *owns*.
> 
> New poster!



That's a lot of red warriors.

It's time for Goukaiger Sentai World(all 35 teams present).:ho


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wouldn't the color have to matter though? If it doesn't, then Yellow and Blue don't have to worry about genderbending into certain past ones.



if memory serves, theres only been one female Blue (Hurricanger) and four male Yellows (Gaorager, MagiRanger, Hurricanger, Zyuranger)


so it shouldnt be an issue. 

as for a 6th hero, it should definitely not matter. never once have i seen a uniform color for a 6th hero


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 8, 2010)

Talon. said:


> if memory serves, theres only been one female Blue (Hurricanger) and four male Yellows (Gaorager, MagiRanger, Hurricanger, Zyuranger)
> 
> 
> so it shouldnt be an issue.
> ...



Kirinranger the Yellow in Dairanger was a guy as well,


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Kirinranger the Yellow in Dairanger was a guy as well,



really?

oh. thanx for that.


totally forgot about that one, lol.


but it still shouldnt matter.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Absolutely. I can't wait until we get a closer look at the zords. A pirate ship zord just *owns*.
> 
> New poster!



Well this pretty much confirms it!!

Oh man I can't wait!!!!pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2010)

Is that. . . another Red Ranger sentai rolecall?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is that. . . another Red Ranger sentai rolecall?



sort of. 

its pirate rangers


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2010)

Fangasm.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

I VMd CBG but I'm gonna ask here, but how close are Power Rangers plot and characterwise from their original Sentai.

Also which would you guys say are the best Ranger series from a Sentai standpoint?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I VMd CBG but I'm gonna ask here, but how close are Power Rangers plot and characterwise from their original Sentai.
> 
> Also which would you guys say are the best Ranger series from a Sentai standpoint?



I've only watched Zyuranger (Mighty Morphin Season 1) Dairanger (Mighty Morphin Season 2) and Megaranger (In Space) to be honest...but

Mighty Morphin takes virtually none of the plots from Zyuranger. Bandora get heavily nerfed in her transition to Rita (Sorry Rita no causing mass extinctions for you). Though in comparison with some of the other series, most of the differences aren't that bad.

Dairanger and Mighty Morphin 2 have virtually nothing similar aside from using some of the monster suits and the zord suits. Might Morphin actually gets points for just upgrading the putty suits instead of using the evil faceless waiters that are the mooks in Dairanger. on the other hand I would have liked it if they had made the transition to the Dairanger ranger suits though. The plot lines are nothing alike at all. While MMPR 2 deals with aliens again...Dairanger is about an ancient civilization awakening and harrassing the world. 

The differences between Megaranger and In Space are astronomical to be honest. From the number of episodes (I'm up to episode 10) i've seen, none of the plot lines from Megaranger carried over and they just use the Ranger, Zord and monster suits. While In Space once again battle space aliens...Megaranger battle interdiminsional invaders.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I VMd CBG but I'm gonna ask here, but how close are Power Rangers plot and characterwise from their original Sentai.
> 
> Also which would you guys say are the best Ranger series from a Sentai standpoint?


From what I've read, Time Force became very much like Timeranger. Same with Wild Force following Gaoranger. Samurai is supposed to be close to Shinkenger as well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah been watching Linkara's vids and got that feeling from the MMPR series, was more asking about "In Space" to present.  Like what kinds of differences where made from Timeranger to Time Force (incidently my favorite Power Rangers show), etc.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Yeah been watching Linkara's vids and got that feeling from the MMPR series, was more asking about "In Space" to present.  Like what kinds of differences where made from Timeranger to Time Force (incidently my favorite Power Rangers show), etc.


I know that TimeFire died in Timeranger and they were gonna have Eric die in Time Force, even filming the last scene without him, but ended up keeping him alive. I think the storyline pretty much followed Timeranger once Alex showed up, but since I haven't actually seen it I'm not sure keen on the details.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 9, 2010)

Super Sentai>>>Power Rangers. I'll take note of one Sentai series I watched. Gekiranger vs Jungle Fury. Sentai's plot outways Powerrangers by a very high margin IMO. Characters are developed alot better in contrast to Powerrangers and the story. While Power rangers have "Better" visuals, Sentai beats that out with Plot, characters, character development and acting. 

Gekiranger was far better the Jungle fury, IMO. I even compared like episodes and Jungle Fury was just shameful.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

> Super Sentai>>>Power Rangers.


This isn't what I asked, I don't really care what people think about which is better, I know SABAN/Disney put more effort into certain seasons than others, just asking how the shows I have seen are different from what I haven't see. 

Also of course Jungle Fury sucked ass, Disney started phoning it in for the last 3-4 seasons of their ownership.

edit: for the record in case anyone was curious my main experience with Power Rangers, I saw about half of Mighty Morphin, then stopped for a while.  

Started again for the tail end of Lightspeed Rescue up until halfway through S.P.D.

I honestly don't remember Lightspeed.  I LOVED Time Force.  Wild Force and Ninja Storm were ok, not bad but alright.  I plain enjoyed Dino Thunder a lot.  Tried SPD but lost interesting in the franchise until I started watching Linkara's vids recently.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> This isn't what I asked, I don't really care what people think about which is better, I know SABAN/Disney put more effort into certain seasons than others, just asking how the shows I have seen are different from what I haven't see.



My bad bro. Just thouhgt I'd put it out there. On topic though. There are big differences from what I have seen, though I havn't watched them all.

I.... watched Powerrangers up until.... OverDrive. Kinda lost interest after that. There both good in their own right though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 9, 2010)

Stopped watching PR in February 2002 with Lightspeed Rescue as last season.

Started watching Super Sentai "again",after discovering they were the original source in May 2005(being on-screen since 3 April 1975!).

But I have been watching tokusatsu series(and unknowingly;my love for Japanese culture)) since I was 5 year.:ho

Dekaranger and Magiranger(watched all episodes) are awesome,Kakuranger+Dairanger are good seasons too(watched 10 episodes so far of both)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

> Stopped watching PR in February 2002 with Lightspeed Rescue as last season.


I really don't remember if that was any good or at least enough to drop a franchise, but the next season: Time Force was good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Stopped watching PR in February 2002 with Lightspeed Rescue as last season.
> 
> Started watching Super Sentai "again",after discovering they were the original source in May 2005(being on-screen since 3 April 1975!).
> 
> ...



You've found decent english subs for Kakuranger? the only ones i've found is for a movie...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The differences between Megaranger and In Space are astronomical to be honest. From the number of episodes (I'm up to episode 10) i've seen, none of the plot lines from Megaranger carried over and they just use the Ranger, Zord and monster suits. While In Space once again battle space aliens...Megaranger battle interdiminsional invaders.



Yeah, apparently SABAN only saw promos before writing most of the series, and the promos were ... misleading.  Still heard good things about both series


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, apparently SABAN only saw promos before writing most of the series, and the promos were ... misleading.  Still heard good things about both series



Oh most certainly In Space is among one of my favorite Power Rangers seasons...and i'm actually liking Megaranger alot more than I did Dairanger


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

was looking for Forever Red on youtube and found a clip of Gaoranger vs Super Sentai (you all know the one).  I've never seen Super Sentai before but almost literally shat a brick.

I'm continuing to watch Linkara's vids, damn sounds I completely missed out on Space that finale sounded amazing.



Also fucking god damn, I took a look at the official PR website to see any news on Samurai and I found this


> 145 Days of Power Rangers
> 
> Go! Go! Power Rangers! Relive the excitement you had when the series first launched or experience the excitement for the first time as we stream ALL 145 episodes of Mighty Morphin Power Rangers (before those mysterious Zeo Crystals transformed them into the Zeo Rangers)! A new classic episode of Power Rangers will air for 24 hours, each and every day for the next 145 days. Its our way saying thank you to our fans and to celebrate the launch of the new season of Power Rangers on Nickelodeon in early 2011!
> 
> Be sure to bookmark the Episodes page now so you don't miss any of your favorites!


Apparently almost done with S2


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, apparently SABAN only saw promos before writing most of the series, and the promos were ... misleading.  Still heard good things about both series



Wow, thanks for the link. I just finished watching it and remembering so many memories from In Space. Can't wait to watch the others.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

you know what, fuck it you've all probably seen it and its probably been posted before but I'm posting it 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI0UPMLX8eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never seen it before.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Only thing it's missing is TimeFire.  I'm glad they let Eric live in TF, he rocked in both WF team ups.

Also just finished Linkara's Lightspeed Rescue, definitely jogged my memory of the last 3rd of the series i saw.  Carter was as awesome Red Ranger, couldn't stop laughing at the stinger Linkara used for the video (Demon going "you can't shoot me the explosion would kill us both".  Followed by him shooting the demon in the face and causing a huge explosion )

Also I VMd CBG but asking here again, I know the Titanium Ranger was a US only one, but um LsR just seems weird to me without him, can someone sum up how GGV worked?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

is the major website for Super Sentai.

Also, Eric Myers is one of my favourites. He was the first Ranger who was a jerk, the one who you should despise but can't help but like and root for.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> is the major website for Super Sentai.


It's how I found out about Super Sentai in May 2005,when I saw the air date: 1975!.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

> Also, Eric Myers is one of my favourites. He was the first Ranger who was a jerk, the one who you should despise but can't help but like and root for.


True, that was a big part of his appeal in that he was separate from the Rangers not because of a curse or anything, but because he plain didn't like them.

But I really liked Eric's character development in the finale where he finally accepts Wes as a friend.


How was the original TimeRed?


----------



## The Potential (Dec 10, 2010)

Castiel said:


> you know what, fuck it you've all probably seen it and its probably been posted before but I'm posting it
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI0UPMLX8eg[/YOUTUBE]



I've never seen it!

FFFF, I love Ryu Reds Kata!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

Castiel said:


> True, that was a big part of his appeal in that he was separate from the Rangers not because of a curse or anything, but because he plain didn't like them.
> 
> But I really liked Eric's character development in the finale where he finally accepts Wes as a friend.
> 
> *How was the original TimeRed*?



In terms of differences? Wes' character was quite faithful, not that many character differences at all.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2010)

I just finished watching all the Linkara vids. I love his commentary.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2010)

can i have a link to them?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> can i have a link to them?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

So apparently Zyuranger wasn't the first Sentai to air in america

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi7DpNGZKao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6kf4SoZDKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkuJBn6In68[/YOUTUBE]

This isn't a fandub, this really aired on TV


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2010)

According to wiki, it was an English parody dub of the first 6 episodes of Dynaman. Interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

slow witted weapons expert


----------



## The Potential (Dec 14, 2010)

Linkara's reviews are *GREAT!* Oh how they bring back so many memories. I'm just geting started on *Space*. Which when I think about it, might have been the best *Power rangers* season story wise, or for that matter in general, IMO.

Anyone know where I can find Episodes of *Space*? I'd really *Love* to watch that season again.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Linkara's reviews are *GREAT!* Oh how they bring back so many memories. I'm just geting started on *Space*. Which when I think about it, might have been the best *Power rangers* season story wise, or for that matter in general, IMO.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find Episodes of *Space*? I'd really *Love* to watch that season again.


The Blair Witch Project - 4/4

I don't know any fan who hasn't seen In Space. It was one of the highest points in PR history, IMO. When you have the end to the six years worth of stories, you know it has to be something to watch. Countdown to Destruction is a great two-parter finale.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it really true that In Space basically saved PR? I heard Turbo almost killed it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Is it really true that In Space basically saved PR? I heard Turbo almost killed it.



Yeah Turbo almost killed the series right then and there. The team behind it, when they trying to adapt Carranger (a parody of Super Sentai, and a series that is actually quite hilarious) weren't sure what to do with the material. They tried to make a more serious approach, but failed ultimatly

In Space, apapted a much more serious series (Megaranger) and ran with it, and made sure if this was going to be thier last season, they were going to go out with a bang.

However the success of In Space managed to get the series renewed, and so we got Lost Galaxy a adaption of the nature themed Gingaman.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Also In Space acted as the finale for the main Saban series, bringing in every surviving villain and ended with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the death of Zordon and destruction of most of the evil in the universe.





Big question guys, where do you guys find old sentai series subbed to watch?  I'm quite curious to see how stuff like Zyuranger or Carranger was but can't find anything on demonoid (though I did find Shinkenger, I plan on watching it to mentally compare with Samurai)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Also In Space acted as the finale for the main Saban series, bringing in every surviving villain and ended with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Tv-Nihon has several series, though most of the older series arn't fully subbed. I also found Zyuranger and Carranger at this site...again neither of them are fully subbed.

superfabulous Swede

sadly I can't find any good subs for Kakuranger


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, so is there no way to see the last half of zyuranger?

still good site I like MU will probably watch some of the newer series there


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Damn, so is there no way to see the last half of zyuranger?
> 
> still good site I like MU will probably watch some of the newer series there



Not unless you want to watch raws (I actually did this with Dairanger). TV-Nihon was supposed to start subbing it...but nothing has come of that yet.

The subs for Dairanger and Megaranger are like that as well. Dairanger stops at Episode 30, while Megaranger stops at 21.

Like I said alot of the series aren't fully subbed yet.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Blair Witch Project - 4/4
> 
> I don't know any fan who hasn't seen In Space. It was one of the highest points in PR history, IMO. When you have the end to the six years worth of stories, you know it has to be something to watch. Countdown to Destruction is a great two-parter finale.



Thank you very much!



Castiel said:


> I did find Shinkenger, I plan on watching it to mentally compare with Samurai.



Could you give me the link you have for Shinkenger? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

Since I fully intend to give the first few episodes of Samurai a shot when it comes out, I decided to check out Shinkenger in the mean time. This is my first time ever watching an original Sentai episode, and I liked it.

It's different from Power Rangers and still similar in a lot of ways. Really liked the whole "paint brush" thing where they spell out their Kanji and go all Okami and draw things to life, though I had to just stare when the origami things ended up being their robots exactly.  Also liked the stagehands in black

My favorite is probably the Blue one because of how seriously over the top he takes given situations


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 17, 2010)

Did anyone see ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

heh   JYB


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

Rough translation Pl0x?

also, how do all the Shinkengers have their own super forms? I thought it was a one-at-a-time-deal


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a crossover. That's my answer.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 18, 2010)

Well it is the Goseiger vs. Shinkenger movie...


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

i can tell :|


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

They mean.

It's a movie.

Give the people a big show.

Continuity be damned.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 19, 2010)

New promo! With thanks to Linear Ranger from RB.

[YOUTUBE]p8kmt42qeks[/YOUTUBE]

It might not last up there, so enjoy.

It's getting harder not to get excited. It's the music, it's just that iconic sound.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> New promo! With thanks to Linear Ranger from RB.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I feel the opposite.
With every new promo it looks more and more MMPR campy which i am not really a fan off.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh god the voice for the monster...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

Only just started Shinkenger, but is it just me or goes the Green Samurai Ranger (haha) seem to be like a western equivalent of Shinken Green's personality?



> With every new promo it looks more and more MMPR campy which i am not really a fan off.


With PR you can never get too far away from an element of Camp, but I haven't lost faith in Saban yet given that's how Nickelodeon promotes every show on their network.  I would not be surprised if the person who makes the iCarly promos (shut up I babysit a lot) makes these .





> Oh god the voice for the monster...


Like I said there will always be an element of camp to PR, and henchmen monsters always have goofy voices.  *Always.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2010)

The opening to PR hasn't been godly for a LONG time. The last time I enjoyed one was Dino Thunder.

To hear Wasserman's theme in the promo was DAMN great.

I still remember when they tweaked it for Zeo's opening when it first came out, and I was marking the fuck out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Only just started Shinkenger, but is it just me or goes the Green Samurai Ranger (haha) seem to be like a western equivalent of Shinken Green's personality?
> 
> With PR you can never get too far away from an element of Camp, but I haven't lost faith in Saban yet given that's how Nickelodeon promotes every show on their network.  I would not be surprised if the person who makes the iCarly promos (shut up I babysit a lot) makes these .Like I said there will always be an element of camp to PR, and henchmen monsters always have goofy voices.  *Always.*



I'm not complaining about the camp...I'm complaining about how the voice for the monster is ear bleedingly awful.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> New promo! With thanks to Linear Ranger from RB.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p8kmt42qeks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



oh god, joker's right...that monster does have a terrible voice


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

Does no one remember the usual quality of PR monster voices.

I mean just off the top of my head Goldar and Rito had the stupidest voices imaginable (though I will admit I grew to love Goldar's voice)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Does no one remember the usual quality of PR monster voices.



Yes...but this one just doesn't mesh very well. other monsters while sounding stupid...weren't activly awful....most of the time.

I just hate the monster's voice, let's leave it at that. it's nothing against Power Rangers...the monster's voice is just awful is all


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

well at least its a fodder monster right?  Still not that far in Shinkenger and haven't gotten to learn much about the villains yet


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> well at least its a fodder monster right


I think he is one of the main villains....
I think i saw him on Kamen rider Decade when he crossed over with Shinkenger.
I could be wrong though.
But it looks like a monster that is not going to get killed off until the final 10 or so episodes.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I think he is one of the main villains....
> I think i saw him on Kamen rider Decade when he crossed over with Shinkenger.
> I could be wrong though.
> But it looks like a monster that is not going to get killed off until the final 10 or so episodes.



this is how PR works


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

◦Johnathan Tzachor is back, and he was the guy who analy went out of his way to make Time and Wild Force as close to the original as possible.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> ◦Johnathan Tzachor is back, and he was the guy who analy went out of his way to make Time and Wild Force as close to the original as possible.


And we already know that Samurai is gonna follow closely with Shinkenger. Just how closely we'll still have to find out but from the promos, fans are already noting connections. Luckily we have Tony Oliver working on the humor aspect of the show.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

> fans are already noting connections


Yeah I just started Shinkenger recently so it was neat seeing stuff from the first few episodes in the promo (plus it looks like the 3rd episode with Green avenging his friends is being kept, I liked that episode)


Also as I continue to watch this show, one thing I'm positive Saban is going to jump on is turning Dokoku/Xandred into this generation's Lord Zedd


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

If they do, I hope it's early Zedd. He was badass until he became joke fodder due to his marriage with Rita.

Darn parents and their complaints. . .


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> If they do, I hope it's early Zedd. He was badass until he became joke fodder due to his marriage with Rita.
> 
> Darn parents and their complaints. . .



Lulz, inorite? 


fuckin funny shit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

They actually just streamed the wedding on the PR website yesterday


----------



## Talon. (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> They actually just streamed the wedding on the PR website tomorrow



omfg really?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2010)

^Yup. It's now at "The Return of the Green Ranger" 3-parter. Season three is nearing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope they do Zeo once they finish with S3, I've never actually seen either Zeo or Turbo


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2010)

Started watching Zyuranger. Jesus Christ, it makes me realize they hit Rita/Bandora with a nerf bat so hard it's not even funny. In like the first several minutes she can casually destroy buildings and raze whole city blocks like nothing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

Zyurangers has a real catchy theme song, I'd watch it just for that.

If only the whole series was subbed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Zyurangers has a real catchy theme song, I'd watch it just for that.
> 
> If only the whole series was subbed



How many episodes are?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2010)

It's only subbed up to about 30.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It's only subbed up to about 30.



Any series that has at least been completed?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2010)

Such a awesome opening:
[YOUTUBE]09qxWzYNrtM[/YOUTUBE]
Does someone know where i can find gekirangers subbed?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 22, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Started watching Zyuranger. Jesus Christ, it makes me realize they hit Rita/Bandora with a nerf bat so hard it's not even funny. In like the first several minutes she can casually destroy buildings and raze whole city blocks like nothing.



That's nothing. In the back story Bandora was responsible for the mass extinction of the dinosaurs.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Such a awesome opening:
> [YOUTUBE]09qxWzYNrtM[/YOUTUBE]
> Does someone know where i can find gekirangers subbed?



Gekiranger, definitely a must see Sentai series.

When I watched it, which was some time ago, they had all of the subbed ep's on Veoh. Not sure if they're still there anymore though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

> Since it's 145 days of Power Rangers, that means it'll stop just before the MMAR mini-series. And hey, by then, the reruns will be airing along with Power Rangers Samurai.


Oh I know about the dates.

I'm just hoping they meant "145 days of MMPR" instead of "145 days of all the reruns we're willing to stream"

Probably not, but hey a guy can hope


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Oh I know about the dates.
> 
> I'm just hoping they meant "145 days of MMPR" instead of "145 days of all the reruns we're willing to stream"
> 
> Probably not, but hey a guy can hope



bummer that they didnt expand on MMAR tho (even tho its hilariously got nothing to do with Kakuranger )


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2010)

Kakuranger is the bomb.

Tsuruhime.pek

And Gasha Skull kick Rito ass.:ho


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

I still loved Ninjor


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Up to Genta's intro in Shinkenger

I loved the look of sheer confusion everyone had on their face when he morphed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Oh I know about the dates.
> 
> I'm just hoping they meant "145 days of MMPR" instead of "145 days of all the reruns we're willing to stream"
> 
> Probably not, but hey a guy can hope


Ah, I getcha. It is kinda weird how the site says "featured episode" but it's only always one episode that gets replaced by the following one. I hope they have some archive later.



Talon. said:


> bummer that they didnt expand on MMAR tho (even tho its hilariously got nothing to do with Kakuranger )


One thing they probably didn't wanna deal with was using a lot of the footage because of the 60s Batman sound effects stuff.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

They really should made a Dekaranger x Kakuranger season+ movies.

Do it Toei.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvYy6gO50DU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShUJl9MsYW4[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck,I have to  see Episode 28: Jiraiya vs Gali(his teacher and father's murderer).:ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's a question.

Are some of the Sentai series available on DVD in complete seasons? If so, which ones?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> Are some of the Sentai series available on DVD in complete seasons? If so, which ones?



Maskman and Goranger are the only ones i've found so far


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> Are some of the Sentai series available on DVD in complete seasons? If so, which ones?



Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently..


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone know why they didn't adapt Dairanger and Kakuranger as the follow up to MMPR season one, like they did the rest of the series?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Anyone know why they didn't adapt Dairanger and Kakuranger as the follow up to MMPR season one, like they did the rest of the series?



the viewers and production crew were already accustomed to the Zyuranger outfits, so i guess it was a "if it aint broke dont fix it" situation.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

So I guess they just adapted the zords and stole the Whiteranger.

Eh, I have no complaints.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

Dairanger suits are awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed they are, especially Kirinranger (thats yellow, right? i always forget with Dairanger) hes a master of drunken fist and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats actually the reason asked! Their sutis are kick ass!

Is it just me, or does the Kibaranger not match with the other rangers suits?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

There was an episode where they all fight,WITHOUT their suits on!


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> There was an episode where they all fight,WITHOUT their suits on!



That would have been weird, watching that little boy fight with the rest of them.

I don't like kids in my SuperSentai/Powerrangers.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

I think the Dairangers frequently kicked their enemies in the balls and was all around one of the more violent Sentais and they figured they didn't want kids doing this.

Still though, it is kind of funny how similar the Dragon Ranger and Kiba Ranger costumes were.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2010)

You are talking about the last episodes of turbo?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

The White Ranger in Dairanger was also a kid, even younger and more annoying than Justin I've heard


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

Wasn't the Goldranger in Ohranger, a kid as well?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Some teen who got frozen like the Zyurangers I think

also found this, very informative


----------



## The Potential (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not sure which Powerrangers series to rewatch, so i'll ask you guys. Which one?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I think the Dairangers frequently kicked their enemies in the balls and was all around one of the more violent Sentais and they figured they didn't want kids doing this.
> 
> Still though, it is kind of funny how similar the Dragon Ranger and Kiba Ranger costumes were.



It was very violent...I was actually surprised some of it was able to air as it was. The Red Ranger at one point, under goes a training that involves basically torturing himself...by sticking giant hooks inside his body. He's doing this to defeat his rival, who kills people to prove himself...and the character does it quite gruesomly too, as he snaps thier neck and blood just flows out thier mouth.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was very violent...I was actually surprised some of it was able to air as it was. The Red Ranger at one point, under goes a training that involves basically torturing himself...by sticking giant hooks inside his body. He's doing this to defeat his rival, who kills people to prove himself...and the character does it quite gruesomly too, as he snaps thier neck and blood just flows out thier mouth.



Holy Shit!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2010)

New PRS promo, with morphing sequences!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u01NBdwFDK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2010)

The voices need a little work (Yellow in particular) but overall it's looking okay


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2010)

I love the music in the background. You can tell there's some familiar chords from the MMPR theme in there. I don't have a problem with the morphing sequence, but the phrase "Go Go Samurai" is something I'd have to get used to. Sounds like Inspector Gadget.

The ADR stuff does sound like it needs some work. Then again, it might not be a final edit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> I love the music in the background. You can tell there's some familiar chords from the MMPR theme in there. I don't have a problem with the morphing sequence, but the phrase "Go Go Samurai" is something I'd have to get used to. Sounds like Inspector Gadget.
> 
> The ADR stuff does sound like it needs some work. Then again, it might not be a final edit.



Yeah, the music is what I liked the most about the video...and agreed "Go Go Samurai" sounds...odd for a transformation phrase.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad. They'll eventually grow into their roles and become more relaxed over time so I can forgive their voices right now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> The White Ranger in Dairanger was also a kid, even younger and more annoying than Justin I've heard



Annoying?You mean a big hentai and a twin.:ho


----------



## The Potential (Dec 24, 2010)

They kept the morph simular, I like that. Go Go Samurai though.......


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

I liked the Morphing sequence quite a bit.


Also just saw the Shinkenger movie, was a little let down when I noticed how short it was BUT I liked it legitimately felt like THE MOVIE in how epic was handled.

Instead of jamming in the plot of a whole movie into 20 minutes it was like someone skipped ahead on the DVD and went straight to the last 20 minutes.


Only real disappointment I felt was that we didn't really get to see Genta vs Juuzo


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 25, 2010)

More Goukaiger: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

2nd to last one was about Goseiger vs Shinkenger.

Neat Shitari's back, but who is the one fighting the Megazord?  Looks like Dokoku but not.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2010)

Castiel said:


> the Megazord?



I had know idea that Super Sentai has Megazords,instead of individual names.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas.
[YOUTUBE]sav12x3YeIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Merry Christmas.
> [YOUTUBE]sav12x3YeIA[/YOUTUBE]



13 February 2011?Let the fun begin


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

I grew up calling them Megazords, I'll die calling them Megazords


----------



## Aeon (Dec 25, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I grew up calling them Megazords, I'll die calling them Megazords



Aw, now I remember how I was never able to get the original Megazord.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 25, 2010)

Blueranger looked kinda like a girl in that clip. 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

What's a good time in Shinkenger to watch the Go-Ongers movie.


Also GoukaiGreen has the goofiest face


----------



## The Potential (Dec 26, 2010)

We should all get Powerranger/SuperSentai Avy's and Sigs to commemorate Saban taking on a new season and Super Sentai with it's 35th anniversary.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> What's a good time in Shinkenger to watch the Go-Ongers movie.
> 
> 
> Also GoukaiGreen has the goofiest face


I think the VS movies aren,t canon so you can just watch them whenever you want.


Stark042 said:


> We should all get Powerranger/SuperSentai Avy's and Sigs to commemorate Saban taking on a new season and Super Sentai with it's 35th anniversary.


Seems kind of pointless to already start wearing them. 
Both shows don,t start until later into the year.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

Well they both start in Feb, let's do that then


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Well they both start in Feb, let's do that then


We could make it SS/PR month or something.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 26, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> We could make it SS/PR month or something.



SS/PR month sounds morphinaminal!

How ever you spell it....


----------



## Wicked (Dec 26, 2010)

Pirates eh....


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> SS/PR month sounds morphinaminal!
> 
> How ever you spell it....


Sounds like a good idea.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 26, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Their main mecha is a ship.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad to see this discussion picking up. I'm use to it dragging at a snail's pace.

Anywho, I hate pirates....so idk about this new series. Plus I still have Gekiranger, Shinkenger, and Dekaranger to finish, and Go-Onger and Goseiger to start


----------



## The Potential (Dec 26, 2010)

My Sig & Avy are already underway..


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Glad to see this discussion picking up. I'm use to it dragging at a snail's pace.
> 
> Anywho, I hate pirates....so idk about this new series. Plus I still have Gekiranger, Shinkenger, and Dekaranger to finish, and Go-Onger and Goseiger to start



just follow it week by week then.  one episode a week shouldn'
t be too hard, also it's the 35th anniversary to cameos ahoy





Eunectes said:


> I think the VS movies aren,t canon so you can just watch them whenever you want.



It seemed pretty canon to me.  Go-Ongers multiverse traveled and went to the Shinkenger world and nothing too big occured that contradicts anything I've seen so far in Shinkengers.


still a good team up, liked the interactions and the whole final battle was


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It seemed pretty canon to me.  Go-Ongers multiverse traveled and went to the Shinkenger world and nothing too big occured that contradicts anything I've seen so far in Shinkengers.



That's only in the movies,never in the main series.:ho


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Their mech looks soo *AWSESOME!!!!*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Not sure how I feel about pirate rangers using cell phone morphers, but I know how  Ifeel about Kai and BanBan possibly making cameos, which is awesome


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2010)

Banban rules.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

*I WANT JAN!!!!*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

So when are we going to start this SS/PR month??


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 27, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> So when are we going to start this SS/PR month??


February thats when Gokaiger airs.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool! I'll have a bunch of SS/PR Sets by then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Classic MMPR.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=392EHBSu_KQ[/YOUTUBE]

I found this to be a little funny.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 2, 2011)

While I was Grade 6, I really loved Ninja Storm and Wild Force.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2011)

Power Rangers Samurai now with a premiere date of Monday, February 7, 8/7c on Nickelodeon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yw_pzOiAjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats falls on a Monday. If my spouse is visiting at the time, which she might be. I might not catch the premiere. 

We will see.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> February thats when Gokaiger airs.



also Samurai 

big month for the fandom


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2011)

Castiel said:


> also Samurai
> 
> big month for the fandom


Thats why we picked that month


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

I also made a thread in the mods only section, gonna try to make it staff theme for the month


----------



## Talon. (Jan 2, 2011)

i can't wait for samurai, any word on what they're doing with the Genta/ShinkenGold character?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

Dunno but here's the actor cast in the role



It just me or does he _kinda_ look like Genta?


----------



## Talon. (Jan 2, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Dunno but here's the actor cast in the role
> 
> 
> 
> It just me or does he _kinda_ look like Genta?


Holy shit, he totally does! 



i still cant belive that Jason's actor is in gay porn D: thats like, a LOOOOOONG shot from being the Red Ranger


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> i still cant belive that Jason's actor is in gay porn D: thats like, a LOOOOOONG shot from being the Red Ranger


*facepalm*

Austin St. John was never in any gay porn. That was just a badly spread rumor. This was already proven false at PMC. He's currently working as a paramedic in the Middle East.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 2, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Austin St. John was never in any gay porn. That was just a badly spread rumor. This was already proven false at PMC. He's currently working as a paramedic in the Middle East.






whew...i can never tell whats real or fake anymore, and i couldnt find anything on Wikipedia about it (cause i forgot his name) and whatnot...


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Dunno but here's the actor cast in the role
> 
> 
> 
> It just me or does he _kinda_ look like Genta?



He looks *Cool*. Wasn't Shinkengold pretty silly though? This guy reminds me more of a Trent from PRDT, cool and a bit mysterious.

Granted, that doesn't mean he will at all be like his Sentai counterpart. If they plan on using Sentai footage, this guy might have to be a bit..*"Fun"*.

We will see..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

it was a lookalike


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Genta is too goofy not to have.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

Up to episode 37

fight choreography for the fight where Ryuunosuke and Chiaki were chained together was great


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Up to episode 37
> 
> fight choreography for the fight where Ryuunosuke and Chiaki were chained together was great



I know right? 

im too impatient for Goukaiger. Turns out GoukaiRed's character name Is Captain Marvelous


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Talon. said:


> im too impatient for Goukaiger. Turns out GoukaiRed's character name Is Captain Marvelous



He betta be Marvelous.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> He betta be Marvelous.



agreed. 

so far, the Jetman forms and weapons have been confirmed for at least GoukaiRed.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 7, 2011)

WANT


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2011)

WHERE CAN I GET THAT?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah so, I need that shirt. Where can I buy it!?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EXTjrGepvhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2011)

I've seen the Red and Pink Ranger commercials so far.

I'm assuming they're doing this for the whole team.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, they did the same thing with Dino Thunder & SPD.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's the Pink Ranger promo, albeit a little shorter than Red's. As such, not much about Mia at all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXwAwccnbX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*GaoYellow voice* JESUS


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2011)

DAMN, how many teams can you guys spot from memory? 

also any bets on when TV Nihon just get tired of Zyuranger and stops?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> DAMN, how many teams can you guys spot from memory?
> 
> also any bets on when TV Nihon just get tired of Zyuranger and stops?


I think it is all of them.
Also i guess they will drop it around 10 episodes or something.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> DAMN, how many teams can you guys spot from memory?
> 
> also any bets on when TV Nihon just get tired of Zyuranger and stops?



I see just about all of them...the only one I can't find is JAKQ


----------



## The Potential (Jan 9, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I see just about all of them...the only one I can't find is JAKQ



I found one of them.

Far back left. You can see Big One slightly above Abare Black's head.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> I found one of one.
> 
> Far back left. You can see Big One slightly above Abare Black's head.



Oh right I can slightly see his head now, the rest of him is obscured by AbareBlack. Gingablue and Ptera Ranger from Zyuranger


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ViAPDErP_8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do want.

5 weeks to go.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Do want.
> 
> 5 weeks to go.


I can,t wait.
I think GoukaiGreen is going to be my favorite based of the preview.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

good thing I have a 1 Tib HDD.:ho


----------



## The Potential (Jan 9, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]ViAPDErP_8Q[/YOUTUBE]



I think I'll make a set out of this.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 9, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]ViAPDErP_8Q[/YOUTUBE]



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII------


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's party.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]ViAPDErP_8Q[/YOUTUBE]



*OH. MY. DAMN.*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that going to be an episode where every ranger ever comes together?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 10, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Is that going to be an episode where every ranger ever comes together?


The season is based around teaming up with the other rangers so yeah i assume they all come together.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats gonna be so.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuck,35th season of Super Sentai
-More than 150 Sentai Warriors
-Old enemies coming back?


What's Saban going to do?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What's Saban going to do?


Focus on Samurai and the success of reviving the franchise.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

And destroying Super Sentai awesome reputation?:ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> And destroying Super Sentai awesome reputation?:ho


Power Rangers is adapted and gets the source material from Super Sentai, but it and Power Rangers are two completely different franchises. How would Power Rangers be destroying the reputation?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd love to see Saban take the franchise into Goukaiger. But based on how Goukaiger is going to be..... I seriously doubt it. They most definitely wont be able to obtain all their past actors.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

> And destroying Super Sentai awesome reputation?


Goseiger did that already


----------



## Talon. (Jan 10, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Goseiger did that already



This 



there were only three cool things about Goseiger

GoseiKnight
GoseiGreat
Super Gosei suits


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



I wonder how long that took to do.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> I wonder how long that took to do.



link says three hours.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>





Stark042 said:


> I wonder how long that took to do.





Talon. said:


> link says three hours.



Lol, damn.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 13, 2011)

What do the numbers mean?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome amount of Sentai Heroes.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 14, 2011)

Talon. said:


> link says three hours.



I didn't even look at the link. But *DAMN!!!*


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

What is this!?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> What is this!?


Just a fan comic that i found.
I think Goseiknight is being arrested fore lurking/spying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2011)

Now, if only they could do that for PR. . .

It'd be a dream storyline, if they get all the original actors and actresses. . .


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now, if only they could do that for PR. . .
> 
> It'd be a dream storyline, if they get all the original actors and actresses. . .


I don,t think we will see all the original actors and actresses in Goukaiger either since the first few ranger teams must be pretty old by now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t think we will see all the original actors and actresses in Goukaiger either since the first few ranger teams must be pretty old by now.



We could probably get them back as voices though, since it's not really them inside the suits. And even then we could still get the original actors, if they immediantly transformed once things picked up. 

I wonder how good Big One's and Yuusuke Amamiya/Red Falcon's actors are looking these days, since both of them appeared in Gaoranger Vs. Super Sentai


----------



## Talon. (Jan 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> We could probably get them back as voices though, since it's not really them inside the suits. And even then we could still get the original actors, if they immediantly transformed once things picked up.
> 
> I wonder how good Big One's and Yuusuke Amamiya/Red Falcon's actors are looking these days, since both of them appeared in Gaoranger Vs. Super Sentai



Inorite?

that was like what, 10 years ago?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Inorite?
> 
> that was like what, 10 years ago?



Ten years yeah...that's why I was aking about them in particular.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ten years yeah...that's why I was aking about them in particular.



then more than likely, it could work.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

WHY


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> WHY



*DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I guess now the toys are show accurate.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

Disney?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> WHY



Are those toys?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Disney?



Sure sabans taking over for the most part, I'd like to think. But the show is still being aired on the channel thats been incharge for quite a few seasons.

These suits scream Disney, no?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Sure sabans taking over for the most part, I'd like to think. But the show is still being aired on the channel thats been incharge of the for quite a few seasons.
> 
> These suits scream Disney, no?



I'm pretty sure those are toys....


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure those are toys....



I'd love to think that as well. But right before I got on today I saw the Blue Samuai rangers promo. That same amored Blue Samurai, was in his commercial.

It worried me.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

It's airing on Nick...


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> It's airing on Nick...



Guess I haven't been paying attention......

If sabans in charge, that means he let these suits happen, or nick I guess...


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Guess I haven't been paying attention......
> 
> If sabans in charge, that means he let these suits happen, or nick I guess...


Saban makes the show.
Nick only promotes it.


Emperor Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure those are toys....


There not:
[YOUTUBE]hFGYrJ5KZGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Saban makes the show.
> Nick only promotes it.
> 
> There not:
> [YOUTUBE]hFGYrJ5KZGc[/YOUTUBE]



Ohh ok, well thats cleared up for me now. Boy did I look like an idiot.

In other news:



> When the ?Power Rangers? television show used to be on the theme changed every year, but Nickelodeon plans on keeping the new samurai theme of the show for two years from the date the show premieres on the channel in 2011.
> 
> In addition to the new theme, a number of new Power Rangers features will be rolled out to coincide with the return of the show to TV, including apps, games and steaming online content.
> 
> Are you getting ready for ?Power Rangers? to air on Nick next year?



Not sure how reliable the source is though. Or if this is already known information.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uYIkIe4-XHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 17, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]uYIkIe4-XHg[/YOUTUBE]



Shinken Red was kicking some ass!


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Awesome. But damn I'm behind on Goseiger, might as well just start with the new season, since don't new seasons usually start in Feb. anyways?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> ^ Awesome. But damn I'm behind on Goseiger, might as well just start with the new season, since don't new seasons usually start in Feb. anyways?


Yup, might as well just watch Gokaiger. I actually learned that a lot of Sentai fans don't like Goseiger for some reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

Goseigers is a crime against humanity


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Goseigers is a crime against humanity



Why is that?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

It's horrible, nothing is funny, all the characters mentally retarded, they suck at everything they do they win on sheer luck and the GoseiKnight saving their ass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yup, might as well just watch Gokaiger. I actually learned that a lot of Sentai fans don't like Goseiger for some reason.



That's because Goseiger is bloody awful.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 18, 2011)

Is Goseiger really that bad?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Is Goseiger really that bad?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_u1ygM4Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 18, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Is Goseiger really that bad?



Yes it's that bad. The team itself is a bunch retarded asswipes who need Goseiknight to come and bail them out almost every single week.

They're not even the fun kind of stupid like the Carrangers were.

They needed thier super forms to take down fodder mooks for crying out loud...and they still practically had the crap beat out of them


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously?

Glad I am waiting for Goukaiger.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 18, 2011)

Castiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_u1ygM4Ok[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_u1ygM4Ok[/YOUTUBE]



I don't even......Rainbows......




Emperor Joker said:


> Yes it's that bad. The team itself is a bunch retarded asswipes who need Goseiknight to come and bail them out almost every single week.
> 
> They're not even the fun kind of stupid like the Carrangers were.
> 
> They needed thier super forms to take down fodder mooks for crying out loud...and they still practically had the crap beat out of them



Super forms to take out fooder............


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2011)

Man Japan be goin all out with there Sentai series.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Man Japan be goin all out with there Sentai series.


Lol, well Gokaiger is totally a huge anniversary season, after all. But yeah, it's immense.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2011)

There's a new Samurai promo out. It's pretty awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paNrjX_-w8o[/YOUTUBE]

Way to go, Saban!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

agreed liked it as well. Though the look they have inside the megazord I can't stand though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 21, 2011)

Super Sentai to the max.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 21, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> There's a new Samurai promo out. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paNrjX_-w8o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Way to go, Saban!





so much win in that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Is that Ron Wasserman's theme?!*

*cries in joy*


----------



## The Potential (Jan 21, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> There's a new Samurai promo out. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paNrjX_-w8o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Way to go, Saban!



Fuckin Yes!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Is that Ron Wasserman's theme?!*
> 
> *cries in joy*


Well, they took the original theme and mixed it up. Unfortunately, Ron Wasserman is not involved in this season.

The phrase "Go, go, Power Rangers! Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers!" is now "Rangers Together, Samurai Forever!," the key phrase the new characters use when they huddle together or something like that, similar to when the original Ranger teens put their hands together and shout "Power Rangers!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

Goukaigers in all red


----------



## The Potential (Jan 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Goukaigers in all red




 Ok, this is pretty cool!

But why, why must they give Jan's suit to a girl....


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 22, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> There's a new Samurai promo out. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paNrjX_-w8o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Way to go, Saban!



That shot of the Megazord standing on the cliff with the sun behind him and the crashing surf below ... holy crap on a _stick_. I love it when this show gets epic.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Goukaigers in all red



YEEEEEEEEEES


Oh, and the Goukaigers are supposed to make a stop in Power Ranger World


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 24, 2011)

Talon. said:


> YEEEEEEEEEES
> 
> 
> *Oh, and the Goukaigers are supposed to make a stop in Power Ranger World*


That is just a rumor and probably fake.
Though OOO might show up.
Also is the writer of Kuuga really writing Goukaiger??
Because that would be epic.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 24, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> That is just a rumor and probably fake.
> Though OOO might show up.
> Also is the writer of Kuuga really writing Goukaiger??
> Because that would be epic.



Oh.....damn.

And does that OOO in your set have a Pedobear core medal or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

> Also is the writer of Kuuga really writing Goukaiger??


Yes, that's confirmed





> And does that OOO in your set have a Pedobear core medal or something?


Panda


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2011)

Images of the Goukaigers and whom they can change into:


GoukaiPink can change into Black Bison and Go-On Black, which marks the first female Black Ranger(s). Also, skirts removed from some of the past Blue Rangers and A LOT of skirts to past Yellow Ranger suits.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

Goukai pink as Geki Chopper...This should be fun!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2011)

ooh

GoukaiGreen as Kabuto Ranger and GekiViolet and GoukaiYellow as Big One


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

QBno beat ya' to it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 25, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


>



Let's get ready for action,humour,shoot-outs and drama.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

Goukaiger is going to have so much win in it, it's crazy!

Fuuckkk!! When does it premiere again!?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 25, 2011)

13-02-2011.:ho


----------



## The Potential (Jan 25, 2011)

13-02, Yes!!!:ho

Thats right around the corner. Let Supersentai/Powerrangers month comence!!!


----------



## Talon. (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


>



LMFAO female Battle Cossack


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 29, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 29, 2011)

New picture of the Megazord...

I heard you want to buy a PSP2.

I don't really like what they did to MagiDragon, but the rest of it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

I was rewatching In Space and Lost Galaxy today.

Fuck, man. Those were the days. . .


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2011)

those seasons were my favs


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKtOmruN5sI&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2011)

could be better.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

The return of


BULK


----------



## The Potential (Jan 31, 2011)

Castiel said:


> The return of
> 
> 
> BULK



Bulk, do want.

I miss Skull though. Who the hell is this new annoying as hell skinny guy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 31, 2011)

Let's found out.:ho


----------



## Talon. (Jan 31, 2011)

Castiel said:


> The return of
> 
> 
> BULK



Oh my god...that vid was totally classic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2011)

*BULK RETURNS
IN POWER RANGERS SAMURAI?!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_hSqcBdpE[/YOUTUBE]

*WITH SOMEONE WHO MAY BE RELATED TO SKULL?!

GODDAMN.*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2LZ3LTTgUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 31, 2011)

Songs reminds me of some of the One Piece themes.

They were pirates also...


----------



## The Potential (Feb 1, 2011)

Let SuperSentai/PowerRangers month.....*Begin!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *BULK RETURNS
> IN POWER RANGERS SAMURAI?!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_hSqcBdpE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Putting this at the top of the new page.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know where we will be able to watch Goukaiger, once it airs?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2011)

I think Over-Time plans on subbing it, but in any we can at least expect TV-Nihon to do it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2011)

Tv-Nihon for sure.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2011)

It goes without saying if Over-Time is subbing it I won't look twice at TVN


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 1, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *BULK RETURNS
> IN POWER RANGERS SAMURAI?!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_hSqcBdpE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



*_high-pitched squeal_*


I declare this day that come the time for Goukaiger to come to the US, RPM will be of a seperate timeline where the mistakes of one universe didn't affect the main (Considering that Bulk is alive).

Man, I love the scion of Skull.

There is no way in hell that they are bringing in the Decade Eps.




One very scary dawned on me: Skull's Son=Gold Ranger.

Bulk TRAIN HIM WELL.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 1, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> *_high-pitched squeal_*
> 
> 
> I declare this day that come the time for Goukaiger to come to the US, RPM will be of a seperate timeline where the mistakes of one universe didn't affect the main (Considering that Bulk is alive).
> ...


RPM was a separate universe. 
Saban adapting Decade would either be horrifying or hilarious  depending if they made it in the same way as Masked Rider where they introduced the Showa Riders.( name switching and bad voice acting included of course.)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2011)

> name switching


He has a giant S on his chest, he's obvious named X.  Obviously.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2011)

That was a disaster indeed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Posted this elsewhere sooooo


Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, I'll take this gorgeous son of a bitch any day over AbareKiller
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-t6laGldvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, Skull Jr.'s voice gets all of my rage


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely loving how Saban is promoting the shit out of Samurai.

Check this out. Intro to Samurai:
Link removed

And this "interview" with Paul Schrier:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlqvboei9eo][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

*BULK & SKULL

ARE

GOD.*


----------



## The Potential (Feb 1, 2011)

This is awesome man!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 2, 2011)

> Bulk and Spike have been added to the characters section of the Power Rangers Samurai part of Nick.com website. Spike is confirmed to be Skull's son, but no sign of who the mother is. Hopefully Skull will make a cameo.






Let the chaos begin.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 2, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> RPM was a separate universe.



They said they would bring it into continuity if they needed to.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:
			
		

> Eunectes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could really go either way. 

The morphin' grid exists there, one episode featured a Jungle Karma Pizza restaurant, and the scorched-Earth thing fits into Time Force's backstory.

But I'd rather it be in a separate continuity, so eh. There's where it exists for me. A PR Elseworlds, or something. 

The SPD squad car/Pirate Megazord combo...


----------



## Talon. (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> But I'd rather it be in a separate continuity, so eh. There's where it exists for me. A PR Elseworlds, or something.
> 
> The SPD squad car/Pirate Megazord combo...



FFFFFF-

wait, wasnt the SPD Blue Rangers dad the Time Force Red Ranger?
cuz really, they both died at one point...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> FFFFFF-
> 
> wait, wasnt the SPD Blue Rangers dad the Time Force Red Ranger?
> cuz really, they both died at one point...


That was just the Time Force suit, but with "SPD" on it. It's not Wes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5LtLdRd60Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onz8v3eh1Z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Feb 2, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> That was just the Time Force suit, but with "SPD" on it. It's not Wes.



Oh. 


i kinda figured it wouldve been, given that both characters died at one point. 

i mean, didnt they rip off the megaranger/in space suits (i may be getting two series confused)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> i kinda figured it wouldve been, given that both characters died at one point.
> ...


Wes and Skye died? That never happened.

The A-Squad Rangers were basically the In Space suits with Motorcross armor and gear (Black was painted Green to match SPD Green).


----------



## Talon. (Feb 2, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wes and Skye died? That never happened.
> 
> The A-Squad Rangers were basically the In Space suits with Motorcross armor and gear (Black was painted Green to match SPD Green).



no, i meant skye's dad, and Time Force Red (im guessing thats Wes, i havent watched it in forever.) they both died at one point in the respective series they were shown in.

I kinda remember the A-Squad.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> no, i meant skye's dad, and Time Force Red (im guessing thats Wes, i havent watched it in forever.) they both died at one point in the respective series they were shown in.
> 
> I kinda remember the A-Squad.


Ah, I see. Yeah, Wes never died at all. In the future, Alex reports that Wes died after winning the battle, but the other four Time Force officers went back in time to help him. Eric was the one who was supposedly gonna die (like his counterpart TimeFire did), but they kept him alive in the end. They were also in the team-up episode with Wild Force and Forever Red.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2011)

Supposedly, in a Forever Red script, Skull married Kimberly.

But who knows who's that kid's mother. . .


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

I see RPM as the "Turn A Gundam" of Power Rangers, the last series that everything ends up at


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *BULK RETURNS
> IN POWER RANGERS SAMURAI?!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_hSqcBdpE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



honestly, that's reason enough to watch the show religiously


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

The Potential said:


> We should all get Powerranger/SuperSentai Avy's and Sigs to commemorate Saban taking on a new season and Super Sentai with it's 35th anniversary.





Eunectes said:


> Seems kind of pointless to already start wearing them.
> Both shows don,t start until later into the year.





Castiel said:


> Well they both start in Feb, let's do that then





Eunectes said:


> We could make it SS/PR month or something.





The Potential said:


> SS/PR month sounds morphinaminal!
> 
> How ever you spell it....





Eunectes said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



The time has arrived.



Put um' on!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You don't have to


----------



## Aeon (Feb 3, 2011)

I had forgotten to put on my set.


----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel like I'm missing out here 

I'm really interested in getting into the SS series after watching the PR series.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I had forgotten to put on my set.



I didn't even know you knew about it.

Awesome set by the way!


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 3, 2011)

The Potential said:


> The time has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will wait until Gokaiger airs since i want a GokaiGreen set


----------



## The Potential (Feb 3, 2011)

Speaking of Goukaiger....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ltiwKXLUo[/YOUTUBE]

This series looks really fun!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I had forgotten to put on my set.



Skip KBL and Get on my set 


also I got Spy Smasher to do it too, he's Datas from Goseiger


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm the first heroic jerk of the PR franchise.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Skip KBL and Get on my set
> 
> 
> also I got Spy Smasher to do it too, he's Datas from Goseiger



Oh wow, I hadn't even seen it. I'll work on it right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd rock a SS set if I had someone to make it and good stock and stuff


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Supposedly, in a Forever Red script, Skull married Kimberly.*
> But who knows who's that kid's mother. . .



Lol seriously?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Lol seriously?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2011)

Nick has a uploaded a bunch of clips from the upcoming premiere!


"More Than a Video Game"
Link removed

"Group Hug"


"Finish Him!"


"Broccoli Colored Bum"


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 4, 2011)

GokaiSilver:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Feb 4, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Talon. (Feb 4, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nick has a uploaded a bunch of clips from the upcoming premiere!
> 
> "Finish Him!"







Eunectes said:


> GokaiSilver:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



whoa....imma admit, the mega ranger suits are growing on me.
also, gokai silver is totally predictable.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 4, 2011)

No Bull Black but Gosei Knight counts as a sixth?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> No Bull Black but Gosei Knight counts as a sixth?



WTF? 

the pic was too grainy i couldnt see shit.

but i did notice that Go-On gold and silver get the same friggin icon


----------



## The Potential (Feb 5, 2011)

So the sixth Goukai is a Silver ranger. With Armor....interesting

I wonder how it will look in the the show...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> No Bull Black but Gosei Knight counts as a sixth?



What?!

How dare they neglect BullBlack!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 5, 2011)

Every 'sixth' since Zyuranger is in barring Bull Black/Rio (if you see him like Abarekiller)


----------



## Talon. (Feb 5, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Every 'sixth' since Zyuranger is in barring Bull Black/Rio (if you see him like Abarekiller)



I think theyre not doing bullblack because he died....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I think theyre not doing bullblack because he died....



So did TimeFire and Dragon Ranger but they're in there still.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I think theyre not doing bullblack because he died....





Magna Defender said:


> What?!
> 
> How dare they neglect BullBlack!



I think they didn't include him because Toei doesn't consider bullblack a ranger.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2011)

Bull Black rules.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 5, 2011)

Secretly, I am kind of hoping for a scene where DragonRanger, KibaRanger, OhRed and AbaBlack all team-up to fight. 

Cap from the first episode, apparently...



I assume that's the current Gokai team using past morphers. GekiRed and MagiRed look... interesting


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2011)

Poster of the past Sentai teams the Gokaiger will transform into, which includes added/removed skirts for several of them! Most notable are the Yellow Rangers.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glad AbareKiller is listed as a 6th Ranger, but why not Big One too?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> I'm glad AbareKiller is listed as a 6th Ranger, but why not Big One too?


I'm guessing it's because starting from Zyuranger, the 6th ranger became a regular. I do think Abaranger is an odd case. Oh well, with all the 6th rangers GoukaiSilver can change into he's already gonna be highly powerful.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2011)

Bull Black.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 5, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Poster of the past Sentai teams the Gokaiger will transform into, which includes added/removed skirts for several of them! Most notable are the Yellow Rangers.



Oh wow. I feel sorry for the Aba-episode, there seems to only be four of them (and we know AbaKiller counts as a sixth).

Hurri/NS is the most changes. Yellow and Navy become girls, while the Blue Ranger becomes a guy. It just looks so weird! Heh. Oh, and Trini finally gets a skirt too. Man next weekend can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2011)

So I heard the Goseiger finale was the worst thing ever, with them _literally _winning by holding hands


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> So I heard the Goseiger finale was the worst thing ever, with them _literally _winning by holding hands



I'm so glad I didn't bother watching it then.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> So I heard the Goseiger finale was the worst thing ever, with them _literally _winning by holding hands



it really is

we're not exaggerating


----------



## The Potential (Feb 6, 2011)

Some of those changes look funny.

Noteable:

MagiBlue, MagiYellow, Navy, Hurricane Blue and Yellow and Geki Chopper. It just looks so off.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it really is
> 
> we're not exaggerating


And it is  not over yet...


> *Tensou Sentai Goseiger Returns!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2011)

At least that's a direct to DVD and won't preempt Gokaiger


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone with Nick will probably be seeing a ton of Samurai promos throughout the day now. Here's the latest one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzTQs5KExF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> At least that's a direct to DVD and won't preempt Gokaiger


They will get a team up movie with Gokaiger.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 6, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> And it is  not over yet...






noooooo.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna check out Power Rangers Samurai. 
It should be fun to see how Saban handles the series now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone in EST, Power Rangers Samurai should be starting right about now! Currently the sixth most trending topic on twitter!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2011)

It's on.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 7, 2011)

...And it wasn't that great. 

It felt just like a Disney Ranger series and I really didn't like how they remixed the original theme song. They've made a lot of really kick ass theme songs, don't try to ride on nostalgia.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2011)

thats my only issue. 

I friggin' LOVED IT


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2011)

Well that was definitely Power Rangers.


though I find it very odd that they started on episode 3 of Shinkenger.



Liked the stuff they kept, referring to it as the Sanzu River, keeping Dayuu as name.  The origami.  Also the entire plot of the episode was copypasta


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a feeling this wasn't the first episode of the super sentai version, a single ranger's spotlight episode is never the very first.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Well that was definitely Power Rangers.
> 
> 
> though I find it very odd that they started on episode 3 of Shinkenger.
> ...



yeah it was, but it was still pretty good.

i like Dayuu's new voice....its so....sexy. :ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2011)

My thoughts:

+ Very nice picture quality. Love HD! That nighttime footage looked splendid.
+ Nice intro, could've done without the roll call at first, but I like it now. I like the OP theme, though I prefer the original MMPR theme more.
+ Bulk's credit was the best.
+ Great BGM music. I noticed the Rita's palace-like tune as well. Dig the rock music, but it sounds a little bland.
+ Great effects and I actually like Mega Mode. 
+ I want that katana thing now

- Didn't feel like a premiere, indeed. Like just another episode of Power Rangers Samurai, 'cept it's the first and Mike-focused, so that made it kinda strange. Of course, kids would enjoy this for the action, glancing over the story. No biggie.
- I enjoyed the episode itself, though it was average and rushed. Felt things resolved quite quickly.
- Not much to go on about the villains. Although I liked the puns, Rofer said too much for my taste.
- As said, great that Bulk is back, but the placement of the scene with him and Spike was out of nowhere. Wouldn't really make sense to someone who watched PR for the first time.

Overall, weakest premiere for PR, but I enjoyed it. Looking forward to Sunday's new episode.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 8, 2011)

This didn't feel like a first episode.....I'm a bit disappointed.

The episode was well enough but it was focused on one ranger for the first episode. Thats not really a good start off for this season.

I honeslty feel like they might have did something wrong. That was definitely not the first episode...


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 8, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> ...And it wasn't that great.
> 
> It felt just like a Disney Ranger series and I really didn't like how they remixed the original theme song. They've made a lot of really kick ass theme songs, don't try to ride on nostalgia.


I didn't like it very much.
Its just MMPR mixed with Shinkenger.

Still looking forward to Gokaiger.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck did I watch?

Can't wait for Gokaiger.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2011)

Why did they gender swap in Hurri and Magi. Do not like

Also, when the original MMPR premiered down here, we didn't get episode 1 first, we got like episode 4 and then they went back to the first ep and such


----------



## The Potential (Feb 8, 2011)

Seems everyone was disappointed with Nick's premiere episode......

Well, we can't expect to much I suppose...


----------



## Talon. (Feb 8, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Seems everyone was disappointed with Nick's premiere episode......
> 
> Well, we can't expect to much I suppose...



I wasnt too much disappoint :/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 9, 2011)

The Potential said:


> This didn't feel like a first episode.....I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> The episode was well enough but it was focused on one ranger for the first episode. Thats not really a good start off for this season.
> 
> I honeslty feel like they might have did something wrong. That was definitely not the first episode...


Chronologically, it isn't the first episode. It is the first as far as production number goes. According to Paul Schrier, the origin episode will be shown later on. Speculation is that Nick will air it as a one-hour event thing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bnKN_L5Mj84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

> Why did they gender swap in Hurri and Magi. Do not like


Every team will get gender swapped in one way or another.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf0Xz36uLJY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbrSK4p72YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BwfpzoG6il4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the movie version of the ending
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD-79iYuDaA[/YOUTUBE]


How far are you so far Mein?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Episode 13 IIRC

Juuzou is a fucking beast.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

oh my god

Just wait till Takeru vs Juuzou

both times

I'm talking fucking jousting and wire work fights here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

How many eps till Genta shows up?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

Genta shows up in 17, Dai-Goyou in 28.

Both of their intros are great.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Is Timeranger subbed?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

The Blair Witch Project - 4/4

I seriously do need to see it myself one of these days


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Also about to check out Power Ranger Samurai


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Also a Toku/0-Day Dump Thread would be awesome


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

Ask abi about doing that.  But really how many major toku shows are out there right now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

That haven't been pimped besides Super Sentai

Metal Hero
VR Troopers
Giant Robo? 

etc


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

oh you confused me for a sec with "0day"


----------



## Talon. (Feb 9, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong, but didnt Jason David Frank have a role in VR troopers?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Apparently in a pilot episode of the show. And he was also in Family Matters?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 9, 2011)

Bruce Urkel episode.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but didnt Jason David Frank have a role in VR troopers?


He was going to play Ryan Steele. JDF was only gonna play Tommy until after the Green Ranger powers were lost (for the second time, I believe). Supposedly, the guy who played Ryan Steele in VR Troopers, Brad Hawkins, was gonna be the White Ranger but Tommy was a popular character so they switched around. There is a preview of VR Troopers with JDF, but that's the only one he did.


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2011)

Aye guys which Power Rangers series do you like more?

Power Rangers Time force or Power Rangers Wild force

Those are my two favorite series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Basically everything aside from Mystic Force and SPD. Anything after that I haven't seen aside from the first episode of Samurai.


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Basically everything aside from Mystic Force and SPD. Anything after that I haven't seen aside from the first episode of Samurai.



I loathe the new Power Ranger series. 

Samurai... feh


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> I loathe the new Power Ranger series.
> 
> Samurai... feh


It's only been the first episode so far, so there's potential for Samurai to get really good. Being under Saban's name again, we'd want it to succeed and continue after this.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's only been the first episode so far, so there's potential for Samurai to get really good. Being under Saban's name again, we'd want it to succeed and continue after this.



Did someone say....*Potential..*

To comment on your earlier post.

Why would they start off Power Rangers on like the 4th or 5th episode? It just doesn't seem right.

Strange move IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

Well it's based on Shinkenger episode 3, so I'm going to guess it's the 3rd episode 


Also Shinkenger is awesome, if they continue to just copy paste the plot like it seems like they're doing it should be alright.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Well it's based on Shinkenger episode 3, so I'm going to guess it's the 3rd episode
> 
> 
> Also Shinkenger is awesome, if they continue to just copy paste the plot like it seems like they're doing it should be alright.



So it's episode three.

I did notice in some commercials that the first episode would be like Shinkengers first episode.

With the whole, calling of the Rangers with arrows with notes attached. I noticed the samething with PRS.

Iv'e only got a chance to watch the first episode of SSS. And it was *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm guessing to get the most attraction to the target audience (young kids), it was a good idea to get the Ranger action and the Megazord in for the first episode. The origin story based on 1 and 2 will definitely come along later.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm imagining it, but Blue seems to imitating Ryuunosuke


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's only been the first episode so far, so there's potential for Samurai to get really good. Being under Saban's name again, we'd want it to succeed and continue after this.



I'll try and give it a chance. Hopefully, it's as much of a winner as Power Rangers Ninjas.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

One thing I'm very cautious about if how they're going to handle Juuzou.  He's DEFINITELY gonna be in, I mean he's the token badass rival character.  But he's a fairly complex character with a pretty fucking dark and twisted origin that I do not see them even attempting to deal with.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

Appealing to their target audiance.... Of course.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

For those curious


*Spoiler*: __ 



Juuzou became obsessed with murdering for pleasure to the point where he gave up his soul and became a Gedou (more or less a demon).  He even killed his own family to further his bloodlust.  He wanders the land simply killing to satisfy him.  When he meats ShinkenRed he gravitates him and attempts to mold him into his rival.  It also turned out the soul of his mother was trapped in his sword and he willingly gave up the only way to free her.  In the end his malice caused him to just split open and die in his final confrontation with ShinkenRed.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 10, 2011)

Juzo = Kaido from Faiz


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 10, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> For those curious
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I doubt they are going with that back story.
At best they are just going to say that he sucked out there souls with his sword. At worst they won,t bother to explain his back story.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> For those curious
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This Juuzou character sounds pretty hard core.

PR will never adapt a badass story like that. It's to "Evil".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 10, 2011)

The Potential said:


> This Juuzou character sounds pretty hard core.
> 
> PR will never adapt a badass story like that. It's to "Evil".



Or at least the censors and parent groups won't let them.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Or at least the censors and parent groups won't let them.



Well yeah that. Darn censorship and parents.

Atleast we still have SS for that.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 10, 2011)

2 more days left for Gokaiger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> 2 more days left for Gokaiger.



Two more days til pure unadulterated awesome hits the screen like a freight train.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll have to wear this set for maybe another week, since Gokaiger premiers in two days.

I need to use some of my other SS/PR sets I got made.

Can't wait for Gokaiger!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2011)

Let it soak into your brains
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzpUOiNcnBk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE04pxcwoao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4annr2D3o_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 12, 2011)

I just saw the Gokaiger Henshin.
It was so good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2011)

How is the episode so far?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 12, 2011)

GORANGER
SHINKENGER 
MAGIRANGER

DEKARANGER AND FIVE REDS NEXT WEEK


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dQta-fJobys[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]v7FeDn-mi3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh ok. Monday's not to long of a wait at all.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2011)

Streaming for episode 1. Its not great quality but certainly better than KEYHOLE TV's crap. Enjoy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 13, 2011)

Great episode...such a massive improvement over Goseiger. The music is great, the action is great, and by god the morphing sequence is fantastic.

Also did the Football Garbage truck special attack really appear in Goranger or is it something they made up for this show?

So next week we get ShinkenRed, Dekaranger a five red team and our first Kaijuu fight


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

So last night for whatever reason my tv was flipped to Nicktoons so I overheard and somewhat watch PR: Samurai while I was watching Kamen Rider W. 

....

...

The puns. 

They're painful. 

Rapidfiring puns for like 2 for the next 2 minutes?


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2011)

BROADSIDE THE FUCK OUT OF THOSE WARSHIPS

CAPTAIN MARVELOUS


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Great episode...such a massive improvement over Goseiger. The music is great, the action is great, and by god the morphing sequence is fantastic.
> 
> Also did the Football Garbage truck special attack really appear in Goranger or is it something they made up for this show?



It did appear,check Boukenger special in episode 4.:ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminder: Episode 2 of Samurai airs Sundays at noon, as well as all episodes following.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2011)

Episode 1 of KSG(Kaizoku Sentai Goukaiger) is awesome.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2011)

That guy needs to draw Agito, he's done Kuuga and G3 for fuck's sake already.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVEMCFjPvzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2011)

Goukaiger ep1 is so epic,watching it 2 times(RAW)is good.

Some people at Henshin Justice made fine gifs.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 13, 2011)

damn. i missed the new episode of Samurai today. (being busy sucks)
i didnt recognize the enemy from the TV Spot. what episode of Shinkenger was he in? O.o


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2011)

Gokaiger's script has been out for a bit in case anyone wants it or needs the RAW as well, from Over-Time.

Unicron


----------



## The Potential (Feb 14, 2011)

Patiently waiting on the Gokaiger Sub.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2011)

> I believe it's from Shinkenger Act 4.


it is



> Patiently waiting on the Gokaiger Sub.


look up one post


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2011)

download bitTorrent


----------



## The Potential (Feb 14, 2011)

Downloaded it, but it appears I don't have enough storage available to watch it I guess....

Seems I'll still be waiting patiently..

Thanks by the way. Your effort is appreciated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

How much file space do you have left on your PC?


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't see any complaints for the SD versions encoding for the video or audio on /m/ or their site.

Maybe your download was corrupted.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2011)

Its no big deal i found it youtube but i don't think the subs where from over-time.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 14, 2011)

Gokaiger episode 1...

The opening sequence features one of the grandest invading-alien-fleet-scenes we've ever seen. The spaceships look decidedly aquatic. Of the grunt troops, they have silver cone-heads (that appear to have escaped from a Lady Gaga video), and a smaller number of blue triangle-heads (that remind me of sharks. I suppose with the pirate theme, aquatic-theme badguys fits thematically). 

The opening battle is just pure fan-wank, and bless 'em for it. I like Power Rangers for keeping a strong continuity, but Sentai plays fast and loose with continuity, and I like that as well. DragonRanger (MMPR Green) is there, and he died about 20 years ago, heh. And it's pure awesome. The Rangers even use their specific attacks. GingaRed uses his fire powers, the Jetmen (again, didn't one of them die at the end of that season as well?) zoom in from above. The Kaku and Hurricane Rangers all fight together (using some awesome speedblitzing moves), the CarRangers and TurboRangers fight together, same with the Geki and Dai Rangers. 

I wish I spoke more Japanese than I do, but it's pretty easy to follow along with this. It was a nice scene to explain what happens to all the previous teams. I guess that's what happens when you crack open the morphin' grid and see what happens.

And the first shot of the approaching space-pirate-ship was awesome too. I like the idea of the Rangers actually living in the Red Ranger's zord, using it as a base. Makes sense. 

Green is adorable (but he'd be a lot hotter without the dye-job, oy), Blue seems angsty. But the girls seem spunky and cute. I'm onboard. I just I knew what they were saying.

The opening battle above the moon was awesome on too many levels to process. Like, seriously, if you're even the slightest fan of giant-robot-drama, then you should, no, you need to watch that battle. Taking out that alien fleet in their Megazord, I mean, this is what Power Rangers should be!

I like the idea that the population of Tokyo is shocked at their appearance. Um, Japan? Hasn't this been happening on a pretty regular basis for the last thirty-five years? Lol I mean you could set your watch by it.

The villains look interesting. One of them kept saying, "Yes boss" whenever his superior addressed him. Which was nifty. The white dude looks like he's the boss, but the red dude looks a lot more in control of them. This no subtitles is interesting.

Wow. This is actually pretty violent. The scene where the shop basically explodes while the Rangers are inside, yikes.

*LOVE* the morphing sequence. Very dramatic, but kind of nifty, particularly when the "X", "X", "X" and "V" fly past. It's an anniversary year, right? I might've missed that.

The moment where Red, Green and Blue all swap weapons in the middle of the fight, I almost wet myself.

And GokaiPink knows gun-fu.

3 past Ranger teams in the first episode? Oh, it's gonna be a good year. And with all that channeling of past heroes, GokaiGreen keeps drawing on Ziggy.

Oh wow.

That was... EPIC. That was amazing. I don't even have the words, I mean, oh my gosh. Wow. WOW. There was not a single second of screen-time where I wasn't like, "This is the most awesome thing ever." I can't get over that. The language barrier didn't even matter. It would've been nice to know about their characters, but you know what? I didn't even care.

Right. Off to watch it again.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2011)

You can watch the episode subbed here:


----------



## The Potential (Feb 14, 2011)

Now thats what I call a *Premiere!!!!*

*GOKAIGER!!!!!!*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2011)

First episode of Gokaiger was great. This will be my first time watching a sentai series.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh I found the official casting notices they used for PR Samurai, looks like Gold will be similar enough to Genta but I found a big surprise:


*Spoiler*: _Big Shinkenger/Samurai Spoilers_ 



[ PRINCESS - MEGAN ]
Any ethnicity female, 18 to early twenties to play 16 to 19 years of age. height 5'4"- 5'6". good looking, cold and aloof. She is a princess with blue blood lineage. She is very brave and maintains her courage under difficult circumstances. 


Why hello Kaoru


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

" cold and aloof "

lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah that ain't exactly right   I'm guessing they're giving her that other guy's personality aspect to compress the plot.

also

[ GOLD RANGER - WESLEY ]
Any ethnicity male, 18 - 23 to play 17-19 years. He is on the slim side - 5'7" - 5'10". He is over animated, funny and affectionate, a Jim Carrey type but with no ego. He is a guy who grew up in the streets and is self taught fighter and a self taught computer programmer. Must have great comedic body movements.


Lack of Sushi seller is sad but still it sounds like a good enough criteria


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

computer programmer? 

jesus christ even when you localize it for an American broadcast that is retarded


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

Well Genta WAS stated to be a genius at technology but that admittedly that was never a focus.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

he was a genius at knife technology


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

Electronic Mojikara


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

that's a sub-set of stab fu


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> You can watch the episode subbed here:



Hey, thanks for that. I guessed a lot of the script beforehand, but it was nice to have the translation. Marvelous is an interesting character, that's for sure. He seems to really want the pirates on Earth for whatever reason. Oh, and I *love* the princess. How adorable is she? 

Interesting that white-and-blue-head-villain is the "son" of the Emperor. Is it even worth a wager that he won't last until the very last episode, and the Emperor him-or-her-self will show up as the Ultimate Villain at some point in the future?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:
			
		

> Eunectes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worked for Go-Onger.






Some notes on the sub for Gokai 1, spoilers whited out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, now we know what happened to the other teams: they burned out every bit of their power to destroy the Empire's invasion force last time they tried to conquer Earth. The implication I got, especially since we know there will be further cameos from past teams, is that they didn't die but just burned up all their "juice", so to speak, so they can't morph anymore. I'm not sure how that works for teams who had tech-based powers like DekaRanger and TimeRanger, but whatever. A theory that got floated on /m/ last night is that throughout the season the Gokaigers will be meeting old teams and giving them their powers back via the Ranger Keys, and that the eventual finale (or movie, perhaps?) will be Zangyack Empire vs. All of Earth's Heroes, Round 2.




Which would be beyond awesome.

And if anyone else isn't sold yet, this happens in the first two minutes.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Some notes on the sub for Gokai 1, spoilers whited out:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



See it's funny, because I picked all that up without even needing the subtitles. Maybe I'm getting a little _too_ genre-savvy? But I figured they survived the ordeal, I'm sure similar things have happened in PR (although never to that scale). 

And even that idea for the grand finale, yeah, I was thinking that if I was in charge, that is *exactly* what I'd be aiming towards at the end.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Hey, thanks for that. I guessed a lot of the script beforehand, but it was nice to have the translation. Marvelous is an interesting character, that's for sure. He seems to really want the pirates on Earth for whatever reason. *Oh, and I *love* the princess. How adorable is she? *
> 
> Interesting that white-and-blue-head-villain is the "son" of the Emperor. Is it even worth a wager that he won't last until the very last episode, and the Emperor him-or-her-self will show up as the Ultimate Villain at some point in the future?





All princesses should aspire to be her as well as her gunplay.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Gokai Yellow's sword play was *Marvelous!*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Gokai Yellow's sword play was *Marvelous!*


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Yessss, Yessssss!!!!!!

The only character that didn't really peak my interest yet was Gokai Green.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Definitely going make that my next Siggy.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 15, 2011)

Marvelous .........what an odd name
Gokaiger seems nice but it still has the same immature tone that Goseiger had, I'll give it a chance


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2011)

This show is amazing.

That is all.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

Don is awesome, imagine with that OOO's easter egg in the Gokaiger phone, if Don got GataKiriBa's powers....100 Don's.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 16, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Marvelous .........what an odd name
> Gokaiger seems nice but it still has the same immature tone that Goseiger had, I'll give it a chance



What is your favorite SS series?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 16, 2011)

basch71 said:


> All princesses should aspire to be her as well as her gunplay.



She is the Graduate of Officer Ban Ban Akaza's School of Gunplay.

Valavictorian IIRC.


----------



## Fang (Feb 16, 2011)

Jefusion rumors:

Episode 3: Changing Bravery into Magic ~Maagi Magi - Go Gokai~ - 2/27
While fighting Salamandam a volcano erupts blowing off Captain Marvelous and his crew, and the team gets split up. When they land, they meet a mysterious man dressed in black. His identity is Kai Ozu (Atsushi Hashimoto), who is a magician that has lost his magic powers.
And says that he knows about the greatest treasure in the universe.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 16, 2011)

Red Magiranger is back?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 16, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Red Magiranger is back?


I think you can see him in the preview together with AkaRed.


----------



## Fang (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys are missing the key information that Marvelous gets blown up by a volcano.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 16, 2011)

Um.....how does i watch gokaiger?


Edit:nvm. found the youtube link


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 16, 2011)

You know with all the possibilites this show has i'm honestly curious if we'll be seeing Daijinryuu sometime this series.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 16, 2011)

Fang said:


> You guys are missing the key information that Marvelous gets blown up by a volcano.



And at the end of the arc, the Gokaigers will learn to utilize INFINITE COURAGE


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's something interesting I stumbled over today. History of Sentai toy sales for the last twenty years.



The best sellers were the series with the most giant robots. OhRanger and GaoRanger. Interestingly enough, the next best sellers were Aba and Zyu -- kids like dinosaurs. 

The bottom of the list is TimeRanger and MegaRanger. TimeRanger had some dodgy zords, but MegaRanger's low sales was a bit unexpected.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Here's something interesting I stumbled over today. History of Sentai toy sales for the last twenty years.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I think Megarangers didn't have as many giant robots.
Or maybe people weren't interested in the show.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 17, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I think Megarangers didn't have as many giant robots.
> Or maybe people weren't interested in the show.



Maybe it was seen as the disappointing follow up to the much more popular Carranger.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

> TimeRanger had some dodgy zords


No


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 18, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> No



Kickass.


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2011)

Dinosaurs from the future, carranger was more popular than megaranger but space was more popular than turbo


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 18, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> No



Q-Rex's inclusion was iffy at best. Combine that with a bunch of very boring space ships (a single set, at that. At least Megaranger had variety), and I stand by the original point.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2011)

Any live stream like not even WikiLeak leaked Coca-Cola's recipe?


----------



## Nate Near (Feb 19, 2011)

The Gokaiger ending is *marvelous*.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2011)

not even WikiLeak leaked Coca-Cola's recipe


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2011)

Big Bad Beetlezord


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 20, 2011)

So did anyone see the 2nd episode already???
I thought it was pretty awesome.
The fight scenes were epic and next week we will see the original Magired.
I am happy they didn't make up AR versions of the heroes like Decade.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 20, 2011)

Episode 2 was epic indeed.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

I only like Jayden so far. Everyone else to me just seems a little corny.

*I HATE SKULL'S SON. HE IS SOOO ANNOYING!!!*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2011)

I kinda like Mike as well.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to include Mike. I don't think I'll ever like Kevin. His personality is to.... sunshine & rainbows..


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 20, 2011)

Gokaiger episode 2...

AkaRed! The personification of all Red Ranger spirits (who showed up five years ago for Bouken) pops up as a mysterious Red figure here, handing over the chest (full of Ranger keys) to Captain Marvelous and saving him from the roboty-shark-types in a flashback before he could morph. I'm thinking AkaRed has a *very* large role to play as Gokaiger keeps going. You know what'd be super awesome? If there was an entire team of Akas, corresponding to each colour. That'd be cool. But that explains a little of the Gokaiger's backstory. 

Did a whole crowd of civilians just die in a hail of gunfire? Ouch. 

I'm not really sure what the boy has to do with anything (although the Rangers arrived on Earth looking for somebody dressed in black and white, ergo the nuns and spies jokes), but it does allow me the chance to see something I've always wanted - a Temp Ranger who shows up to help for an individual battle.

I love that the Gokaiger's standard tactic for a battle is morph, shoot _everything_ and then bust out the kung-fu. And aw man, if they do the mid-fight-weapon-swap every episode, that's a lot of awesome to take.

The finishing move with their standard sidearms seems to be, summon most recent team keys, and summon first team keys, then shoot. 

Wow, we keep up the changes. It was three teams last week, and this week we get ShinkenRed, the SPD team, then the Hurricangers! Then the five-Red-finishing move to kill the monster, with Geki (female costume), Gao, Gosei, and the MagiRed costume. 

So, "Fire the Sate-lasers!" is back, and we get *four* monsters on the loose. Geez it was a bad day to be in Tokyo.

I love how the river is conveniently there for the submarine!

Nice zord fight. I love the industrial setting, and death by cannonball looks interesting. The episode ends with a guy in red with the "M" MagiRanger symbol watching the pirate ship, so that sets up MagiDragon next week. A *lot* of Rangers show up in the previews, including Big One, and a whole bunch of Black and White Rangers. Should be fun. 

Edit -- and I'd be lying if I said I didn't squeal a little during the recap of Zyu!

That was good though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't know GokaiOh was a Zord!

The Galleon in the middle of the city.......floating.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 20, 2011)

Beetle disc! I have one of those!

I liked Kevin last week more, he seems a little more annoying this week. At least Bulk and Spike are actually *there*, so that's getting better at least. Jayden has a hero-complex, which is generally par-for-the-course for Red Rangers these days. And I loved that little moment where Mike hangs back to shovel in as much food as possible before he has to rush off and fight the monster. I've said how much I adore him before, right?

A *lot* of people seemed to be watching the four colour-coded teenagers running towards the monster, rather than away. I can't figure out the secret-identity protocols this year, but the premiere would've helped.

The mentor fellow -- he's a great guy, and all, but gosh *damn* his Kiwi accent is *so* overwhelming, it knocks you right out of the scene.

"I've been working on a new power..." The power to look fantastic in a pair of tight jeans while walking away from the camera, Jayden? He'd look a lot better without the Beiber hair, though. I had that thought earlier, and now I can't get rid of it.

Okay, that's like the fifteenth gratuitous ass shot of Jayden in fifteen minutes. This is getting ridiculous. I do have a soft-spot for Reds with Hero Complexes. It was a little heavy handed (particularly when Master WhatsHisName got involved), but when they toned it down a little, I think it actually worked. Bieber hair included.

Big-Ass-Sword turns into a Big-Ass-Cannon? Damn it Jayden, could you be cooler?

The stylised MMPR theme was playing right through the zord battle, which was nifty. I swear I started singing, "Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers!" in there as well.

I do like seeing orange zords, and we haven't had a beetle for a while. It was nice seeing the Megazord wipe out the grunts, but we see the failing of the auxiliary combos this year - the zord are great by themselves, but with the Megazord, turn into giant hats. I feel bad for the Sentai suit actors who would've had serious neck problems by the end of the year.

I just want 'em to stop talking during the fight scenes. It's not too much to ask Saban, c'mon.

"I'm so glad the mentor gave us another day off." What a weird line. "The mentor." Oh, editors.

Cheesy moral at the end was pure MMPR. Bless 'em.

Who was the weird dude with the beard next to Jayden on the roller coaster?


All in all, not bad. I think we've got the set standard for PRS by now. Not epic, but serviceable nonetheless. I do wish they'd tone stuff down a little, you know, they can get away with subtle in a kid's show. It worked twenty years ago, but MMPR took itself a lot less seriously than PRS.

I like Jayden, it's hard to fault him. I would've liked them to address his hero complex differently, but I like that he has it. Honestly, while I can see Leonardo, the vibe I get *most* from Jayden is the *last* Red Ranger who's name started with "Ja" and ended with "n". He gets what a big deal this is, and he's having trouble *not* being a superhero. I like that dynamic, particularly in Red, I just wish they'd tone it down just a little.

And Bulk and Spike continue to have no reason to be there. You can't win 'em all.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 21, 2011)

Gokaiger ep 2 was pretty good
I liked the all red ranger finish at the end even though I only recognized like about 3 of the series they used this episode.

The fights remain the best part of the series


----------



## The Potential (Feb 21, 2011)

Waiting for subs to come out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2011)

Another good episode, if I do say so my self, it interesting to see that anybody can use the Mobirates and Ranger Keys...also interesting that AkaRed gave Marvelous the ranger keys in the first place.



The Potential said:


> Waiting for subs to come out.



SD and HD Subs are already out from Overtime.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 21, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Another good episode, if I do say so my self, it interesting to see that anybody can use the Mobirates and Ranger Keys...also interesting that AkaRed gave Marvelous the ranger keys in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> SD and HD Subs are already out from Overtime.



I figured as much. But my computer doesn't have enough storage space to watch them.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also doesn't help that it's not exactly my computer, and I can't do what ever I want to it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryuji, I see you're an RB member too. =p

PRS episode 3...

So far the best out of the three episodes but nothing to write home about. I think what I liked about this one was that even though it focused on Jayden, they showed a lot more with the other characters as well.

+ Jayden + Ji moments were very nice. Alex's acting still needs some work, but I thought he had more good acting than bad. Actually, they all seemed to be getting a little better. Maybe I'm just used to it now.
+ Liked the training scene a lot. The fire effect was pretty damn good.
+ Bulk + Spike with cotton candy. Lovely nod.
+ Sam the Samurai Panda
+ Dreadhead was interesting. Again, Nighloks should shut up for a bit, but I did like some of the lines. "I've seen glaciers that move faster than you."
rollercoaster
+ Five-disc Beetle Cannon
+ Mega Mode outside the Megazord + Beetlezord summon. Was that combining PR footage with Sentai's there? (Mega Mode Ranger on top of zords) 
+ Dude next to Jayden on the rollercoaster. I lol'd.

- Spike's laughing and snorting is getting more annoying each episode. 
- I still find the villains totally uninteresting. Once they interact with the Rangers directly it should make them more likable.
- Sure. Hope. This. Helps! 

Can't wait for next episode. Hoping to see how Brittany does!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 22, 2011)

This was also inevitable.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> This was also inevitable.



Yes, because as soon as I heard Gokaiger's theme, I immediately thought One Piece.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 22, 2011)

Finaly saw episode 2. It was great!

Marvelous is quite an interesting character. I like him. Next person I'm interested in is Joe. I want to find out more about him.

Is it just me, or are Gokaigers fight scenes just amazing. I'm in love with thier finishers!


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2011)

im iin love with luka i love a good tsundere


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Gokaiger, amazing show if you ask me. Love the fighting scenes and the characters. Marv is just .


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

At least three of the original Dekaranger, including, Red, Yellow, and the boss ranger are coming back to Gokaiger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2011)

Fang said:


> At least three of the original Dekaranger, including, Red, Yellow, and the *boss ranger *are coming back to Gokaiger.



You mean Deka Master/Doggie Kruger?


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, Bossu.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 23, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ryuji, I see you're an RB member too. =p



Yeah, it used to be under the same name, as well, but I locked myself out of that account over the break. Long, convoluted story.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 23, 2011)

Still waiting for TV-Nihon's subs of episode two. IN any case Luka is <3.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2011)

why does anyone watch TVN if they have a choice


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 23, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Finaly saw episode 2. It was great!
> 
> Marvelous is quite an interesting character. I like him. Next person I'm interested in is Joe. I want to find out more about him.
> 
> Is it just me, or are Gokaigers fight scenes just amazing. I'm in love with thier finishers!


I forgot to comment about the finisher because the gun/saber swap thing was just so awesome. So awesome that they must do this every episode! But anyway, I thought it was cool how Marvelous used his GokaiGun AND his GokaiSaber to finish it. Talk about epic.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 23, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> why does anyone watch TVN if they have a choice



Because some people like their subs/think their subs are good. I know I'm a fan of their subs.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 23, 2011)

G.U.I.S and Over-Time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Still waiting for TV-Nihon's subs of episode two. IN any case Luka is <3.



Why wouldn't you just get the subs from Overtime? They're already out afterall.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 23, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> I forgot to comment about the finisher because the gun/saber swap thing was just so awesome. So awesome that they must do this every episode! But anyway, I thought it was cool how Marvelous used his GokaiGun AND his GokaiSaber to finish it. Talk about epic.



Yes, his use of his GokaiGun and GokaiSaber was simply *Marvelous*.

I wonder how many other cool finishers we will get to see from them.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Because some people like their subs/think their subs are good. I know I'm a fan of their subs.



You do realize part of the reason why it takes TV-Nihon forever to put out subs for Super Sentai or Kamen Rider series's episodes and what not is because they spend so much time prettying up their custom font rather than encoding their videos or even translating contexts correctly, right? 

Over-Time puts out their subs in a day or two at latest, properly encoded, and without the kisama-tachi obession for leaving prefixes added on; san, kun, chan, dono, sama, bochama, etc...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 24, 2011)

Ban,Jasmine and Doggie return in episode 5.

No Swan and Tetsu("nonsense").


----------



## Talon. (Feb 24, 2011)

I just saw Gokaiger 1 yesterday.

So much win.


Luka <3


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 24, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I wonder how many other cool finishers we will get to see from them.



Given the continuity, probably _all_ of them.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 24, 2011)

Dat Geki Finishers


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

Having watched the episodes of Power Rangers Samurai. . .

I am struck at the quality of acting. CRINGING.

And Spike, Skull's expy, annoys me to no fucking end.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 24, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:
			
		

> The Potential said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go-On Rendevouz is going to be epic.

Hell even the crossing Guard blaster is going to be sweet.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 24, 2011)

So far I'm enjoying Gokaiger. Also, new set.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So far I'm enjoying Gokaiger. Also, new set.



Aeon!!!!

Must Rep you now!!!


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

can we all agree on luka's sexiness?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> can we all agree on luka's sexiness?


We can. Loved it when she socked Doc in the nose too.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 24, 2011)

Luka..


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 25, 2011)

Any of you lovely people willing to make me a Luka set?


----------



## The Potential (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sure Aeon would love to do it..


----------



## Talon. (Feb 25, 2011)

Any word on who's gonna play GokaiSilver yet?


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2011)

I want a Luka set too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 26, 2011)

Marvelous was boss again.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 26, 2011)

Will we see Jan next episode? 

And MAGIRANGER


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick retarded question, is ep 3 out yet?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 27, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



omg, GaoWhite is hot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2011)

Really puts things into perspective when you consider how long the series has been running for. . .


----------



## Talon. (Feb 27, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> Really puts things into perspective when you consider how long the series has been running for. . .



Yeah, true.


All the people from GoRanger look decrepit

also, what the hell did MegaRed's actor do in Den-O?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2011)

Over-Time is official the best.  They just posted gokaiger 3


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 28, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2011)

It's up now.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 28, 2011)

so, does anyone else just despise that little kid from Gokaiger ep 2?

he is so not worthy of being ShinkenRed


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2011)

I liked him, he certainly had the heart of a Red.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

I had no problem with it. Hopefully Gokaiger stays where it's at, and doesn't follow the route of its Toku counterpart.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 28, 2011)

Gokaiger, episode 3. Gosh it feels like I'm cheating on "Samurai". But this is the highlight of my week (well, this and "Hawaii 5-0", as well as "The Amazing Race". They began the season by coming to Australia! Anyway). I love crossovers and every single episode looks like it's going to be a team-up movie! The fact that some of my Gokaiger merch should be showing up this week hasn't hurt things, either. Arrrrrr.

Okay, this probably would've been a good episode to wait for the subtitles, particularly since MagiRed spends a lot of time talking to Captain Marvelous when he runs into GokaiRed and GokaiGreen in the forest. And I got the phrase "Super Sentai", so there was clearly exposition there that I missed.

Yay, Black Ranger time! Female KakuBlack, and female... Dillon. 

Captain Marvelous is EPIC WIN for the way he deals with being trapped inside a ring of fire. Physically throw your companion through, then extinguish the fire through the sheer act of being awesome. And it worked! Although I don't want to be as forgiving for the giant-rock-cutlass-bounce moment.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand, we have Big One. Shit just got real.

... is it me, or is the skintight white spandex kind of sexy? I don't disapprove of this.

Mid-air monster take-down was FREAKING COOL. Damn it Marvelous, it scares me how awesome you are.

Seriously, kid, just morph. I assume his mobile was busted during the earlier battle? Hang on a minute, though -- the MagiRanger's whole storyline was about courage, right? MagiRed is just testing the kid, to see if he's brave enough to rescue Marvelous. Wow. I figured this out.

MagiRanger appearance! Although I can't have been the only viewer shouting out, "Just summon a water elemental! You have enough to choose from!" They even use all the individual Magi attacks. Aww.

We've seem to set a precedent that *all* current badguys grow large once the zord battle rolls around. It's happened twice now, the grunts have grown alongside the monster.

Interesting that the Megazord/Magidragon combined form didn't destroy the monster, the Dragon did that by itself and then recombined with the Megazord to pose.

And so next week, we have SPD and Geki. Nice.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 28, 2011)

Gokai 03 subs for those that need them: My AoX review is up on my blog...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 28, 2011)

I liked the sight gag of Emily chasing after Mike -- "OMG WILL YOU LET ME HELP YOU!?" -- and I liked Emily's little moment (where she admits to being accident prone. Poor girl) but Emily's monologue was way too overdone. I don't know whether it was the acting or the writing (maybe both), but they still need to tone it down a little bit. Kids don't need to be bashed over the head with something, they'll figure stuff out with a subtle, realistic performance as well.

I haven't said it before, but I'll say it now -- I *love* how the music changes slightly during the opening credits when the ship rises in the Sanzu River and we see the demons assembling in front of the camera. Gives a lovely little, "these are the bad guys" cue.

Mike's eyes, teeth and ass are *perfect*. What? The entire man's body looks like it's been chiselled from marble. Damn. They're still over-playing Emily's clumsiness. We only needed one scene with that, not two straight after each other.

Ooooh, monster appears through the gaps in public benches. That's kind of terrifying. Nice insults, too.

Thank *goodness* the monster attacked before Bulk and Spike finished talking about their underwear. And I'm sorry, but am I the only person who kind of likes this monster? He'd be awesome at parties, aside from the random destruction and stuff. 

Seriously, monster -- QUIT TALKING.

Nice moves from Emily where she *shreds* the guy though. You go girl.

Sorry Kev. But you *are* pretty boring. I'm just trying to be honest. And I don't know, I think Mike had a point to question Emily there. If the monster's insults didn't work, why do her self-inflicted ones work?

Main bad guy (who's name I still don't even know), if your underlings are extremely expendable, it's a good idea to *NOT* tell them.

So Serena must be Emily's sister who was originally destined for the yellow spandex? Hmm. 

"I keep trying to be stronger than Jayden..." Um, wasn't that your Sentai counterpart, since we haven't really seen that from Mike? At all? 

The morphing sequence goes on for a *long* time, but when we get to Jayden, the old MMPR theme kicks in. Niiiiiiiiiice.

The "sticks and stones" dialogue was kind of ... painful, but I *LOVED* the idea of defeating a monster (who speaks dangerous words) by shoving crap in his mouth until he can't talk.

OH C'MON. MONSTER - WHEN A THIRTY-STOREY ROBOT IS SLASHING THE CRAP OUT OF YOU WITH HIS GIANT SWORD, QUIT TALKING AND TRY TO CONCENTRATE ON *NOT DYING*.

The moral was a little bit better this ep. And that scene where Mike carried Emily on his back, that was just *cute*. These are the kinds of scenes I like, with the kids just being kids. And who doesn't love ice-cream?

Wow, that was good. Probably the best of the four. The monsters still need to stop talking (good lord almighty), and they need to stop coming on so *strong* with the character stuff and moral of the day, but there was some nice character stuff. And I like the fact we can focus on two Rangers and *their* relationship, not just one.

More importantly, what's Jayden hiding? (I'm assuming this was already answered in Shinkenger, but eh, you can't win them all)


----------



## The Potential (Feb 28, 2011)

They deleted all of the Gokaiger ep's off of youtube that I watched!!!


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2011)

We have a Super Sentai Pimping Thread.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 28, 2011)

Marvelous not giving a fuck about danger 

And they finally get to Heisei sentai in the ending theme.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 28, 2011)

Curse my preference of TVN's subs. Dx

oh well, shit happens.

Negatron from PR Samurai was a dick.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2011)

Full OP

[YOUTUBE]-gYcJqAreTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

im not digging the opening theme. its too lighthearted.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone here watching PR Samurai besides me?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

I         am


----------



## The Potential (Mar 3, 2011)

I am as well.


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 3, 2011)

So far the only characters I like are Joe and Luka since they seem to be the coolest.
Was that supposed to be Magi red this episode? That whole appearances seemed so unclear.

Next ep is supposed to be a Dekaranger episode about Joe so I'm really interested in how that would work.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh.....GokaiGreen


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Ugh.....GokaiGreen


I don,t see why people hate him so much.
In the beginning he was a coward but he has shown this episode that he would save his friends when he needs to.
Even if he is the weakest of the crew he can still fight off most of the goons and is able to switch weapons with his crew just fine.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2011)

Don is amazing, you're insane


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t see why people hate him so much.
> In the beginning he was a coward but he has shown this episode that he would save his friends when he needs to.
> Even if he is the weakest of the crew he can still fight off most of the goons and is able to switch weapons with his crew just fine.



well yeah, hes a great fightr, but his personality is just...Ugh


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> well yeah, hes a great fightr, but his personality is just...Ugh


He kind of needs to be the "good guy" since otherwise 4/5 of the team would be treasure hunting jerks and there wouldn't be much variety between the rangers. 
He and Ahim also seem to be the only crew members that don't really dislike humans.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> He kind of needs to be the "good guy" since otherwise 4/5 of the team would be treasure hunting jerks and there wouldn't be much variety between the rangers.
> He and Ahim also seem to be the only crew members that don't really dislike humans.



of course.

I think if they were all like Luka (or hell, clones of Luka) it would be some pretty epic shit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 5, 2011)

Dekaranger next week.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Dekaranger next week.



yeah but no Patstriker


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2011)

Usually the Green one is the comic relief. We need those characters. Besides, I don't think the crew could get very far without a doc. Also, his poses and body movements are fun to watch.



1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Anyone here watching PR Samurai besides me?


I think we all are, unless someone stated they outright aren't. Speaking of Samurai, new episode tomorrow noon!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 5, 2011)

Joe 5-style sword mode.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

Ohranger 1 and Kakuranger 1 just got subbed so I gave both a watch.

Ohranger is pure 
Kakuranger is pure 


Definitely gonna be following both series as they get subbed

edit: shameless plug, we have these eps (and many more [edit 2: we have all subbed sentai episodes in existence]) at the SS project. [/points at sig]


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 6, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Usually the Green one is the comic relief. We need those characters. Besides, I don't think the crew could get very far without a doc. Also, his poses and body movements are fun to watch.
> 
> I think we all are, unless someone stated they outright aren't. Speaking of Samurai, new episode tomorrow noon!


I don't watch Samurai.
I gave it a chance but it is just boring to me and i find Gokaiger to be much more exciting and fun to watch.
Speaking of Gokaiger i really liked Ahim and Joe's development this episode and the fighting as always was awesome.
Also the Luka and Ahim scenes made up fore the bromance from last weeks episode


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 6, 2011)

I think most people like Don because he said hes trying to be like Dr Who(which I haven't seen in his performance at all) hes really dumb character and most green rangers are horrible half the time.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 6, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> I think most people like Don because he said hes trying to be like Dr Who(which I haven't seen in his performance at all)* hes really dumb character *and most green rangers are horrible half the time.


Why don't you like him?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> I think most people like Don because he said hes trying to be like Dr Who(which I haven't seen in his performance at all) hes really dumb character and most green rangers are horrible half the time.



He's the comic relief (Which is usally what Green's are from what i've seen)...of course he's going act kind of stupid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Bulk isn't being used as I would have liked.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

Juuzo in this episode


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 6, 2011)

Gokaiger episode 4....

The opening sequence was pretty cool. "Well, we got a new giant robot with the MagiRanger key, let's see what the others all do?"

Holy *crap*. That apple-peeling monster was hardcore.

That sign in the shop, that's visible for half a second behind Blue and Pink -- that had references to a *whole* bunch of past Sentai series. I caught "SCRTC" (from Geki), and a couple of the others looked familiar as well.

Did the monster just slice the tops off half a dozen skyscrapers? Damn these badguys are violent. Yikes. It's amazing there's anybody left in Tokyo at this point.

Welcome to Forest Deathtrap! Here are your swords, all twenty million of them.

How the hell did you pull that giant sword out of your coat? I guess Sentai girls have hammer-space as well.

I like how the music picked up right when Blue started duel-wielding.

Oh c'mon, he was kicking the butt of your little wheel of swords thing. That's just cheating.

And we've gone Geki. Woot! Green looked like he was having a lot of fun with RJ's powers, even including the super-knee-attack.

How the hell was he even able to hold *that* many swords?

I *loved* the water-elementals finisher. We had an all-blue team of Ginga, Magi, Hurricane, Shinken, and Gosei (I hadn't even realised GoseiBlue was in that group, but he would be, wouldn't he?). And if the aliens from "Signs" ever attack, we have the team to fight them. *nods*

"Thank you!" Awwwwwwww.

The preview was nifty too. We get GoOn again (with the return of Girl Dillon), Jasmine and Ban (with even worse hair. Good lord man), Doggie and the DaiRanger team! And the SPD auxiliary zord. Woot!


----------



## Talon. (Mar 6, 2011)

> I *loved* the water-elementals finisher. We had an all-blue team of Ginga, Magi, Hurricane, Shinken, and Gosei (I hadn't even realised GoseiBlue was in that group, but he would be, wouldn't he?). And if the aliens from "Signs" ever attack, we have the team to fight them. *nods*



holy fuck bro.

thats awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 6, 2011)

Thoughts on Samurai episode 5...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The episode had a lot of good and bad, though I do think this is the weakest episode so far. I think Najee's acting has gotten better, but it felt very inconsistent and bad, such as during the fishing scenes. Those grunts, groans, and gasps... G's, c'mon... I mean, geez. The only time I felt it was good was the scene with the fisherman when he woke up. Rene's acting wasn't much better either.

Totally convenient that the Swordfish Zord they're looking for just so happens to be the cure for the monster's powers. That's great, so what's gonna happen to the civilians who were affected? I thought the fishing for the zord thing was pretty weird, but I guess it wasn't as random as Wildzord crystals suddenly popping up in the Rangers' hands.

+ Breakfast scene. I loved the looks that everyone gave Kevin that read "what the heck is he doing?" as well as their reaction to Mia's PBJ and omelet, which sounds delicious. If only she could cook. Also, liked the MMPR BGM. Reminds me of the Youth Center.
+ The morph/zord sequences were much nicely edited this time around. Really liked it.
+ Really nice original fight footage along with the unmorphed fight scene with Jayden. Liking his character more and more.
+ Ji's gold Samuraizer. Hmm, maybe he'll de-age into Wesley? Uh, yeah...
+ "That fish is off the hook!"
+ Samurai Armament. I like the sound of that. Swordfish Fencer Megazord is kinda 'meh,' but the "armed for battle" sounded cool.
+ Beach scene with Mike and the girls.
+ Ricardo Medina sounds awesome. That lion roar was a nice little touch too.

- Yaminor had a cool-sounding voice and didn't seem to talk as much as the previous Nighloks, but his lines were incredibly lame except for after getting struck by the Zord finisher. That "falling" line was the worst.
- Kevin's dad sounds like Cam's dad. Very weird.
- This seemed like it was supposed to focus on Kevin, but it didn't seem like it was that important at all. The message didn't really stand out either.
- Bulk and Spike scene was unnecessary yet again. Wasn't that funny either. Also, no follow-up from seeing the Megazord fight last episode?
- The heck? Why did Yaminor leave when he was winning?
- Fisherman was random. Would've expected a WTF expression, but I guess he didn't exactly see the Swordfish Zord. Also, Kevin's reason sure convinced the guy easily. He didn't even do anything besides save Kevin after he passed out.
- The finisher move is really strange. I feel it wouldn't be any different as a sword.
- Still don't feel anything from the villains, but Dayu may change that next episode. 




So Gokaiger 4 (oh, another Blue focus) and thought it was neat. Haven't seen it subbed yet though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 6, 2011)

Blue is shy.

Next week ep is epic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2011)

Another good episode, it will be fun to see the Dairanger tranformations next week, and the PatStriker combination will be interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2011)

Have to say I'm impressed with the new Gokaiger, in ANY other series episode 4's bad guy would have easily been a mid boss, not fodder.  Can't wait for what the _actual_ midbosses will dish out.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 7, 2011)

When does the Gekiranger movie take place? Like after what episode? I just started watching that sentai and need to know.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2011)

Don is an amazing character and fuck you if you say otherwise.

He actually makes me laugh, which is harder then you would think.

Also, his clothes are his little Doctor Who tribute. Mix between the 6th and 7th IIRC.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 7, 2011)

Gokai 04 subs: My AoX review is up on my blog...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 7, 2011)

"A Fish out of Water". I've heard this is the ep where Ricardo's character gets an entrance (at least somebody should), so this should be interesting.

Another little tweak of the original MMPR theme to start the episode. I *love* the odd look from Jayden, and the cheeky smirk from Mike. Bless.

Wow, we have an actual Samurai-mobile. With little Samurai stickers on the side. But Kevin, honey, eyes on the road.

Aaaaaaand, the monsters are still punning. Cut it out! Yeesh.

I'm still not a terrific fan of Kevin, but that backstory was interesting. He was training for years specifically to join the team at some point in the future. So the parents knew about this all along. Hmm.

... hang on, you're trying to catch a *zord* by (a) narrating everything you do, and (b) using a fishing line? HeadDESK. And it didn't work? WHAT ARE THE ODDS? I'm guessing this was straight from Shinken, 'cause oh boy, that didn't work.

Okay, seriously, that ENTIRE FIGHT SCENE, the monster DIDN'T SHUT UP. Oy.

Lethal breath is ... interesting, but doesn't the Pink Ranger have a fan? Isn't she an air elemental?

So what was the point of fishing hut scene?

They're still referring to him as "Mentor". It sounds so weird. Although massive props for Jayden getting out of bed and heading off to fight the chatty monster despite a crippling illness.

I *liked* that we get a nice solid unmorphed fight scene, and the kid was even using his sword. I've missed those. Kevin coming to the rescue was nice too, but we could've gone without, "Did someone order the fish?"

Another unexpected bonus -- they kept the torpedoes, and didn't replace them with "LAAAAAAAZERS!" Thumbs up.

A double-bladed giant samurai sword. Oh gosh, I laughed.

The sword-head-slash finishing move was another thing *straight* from Shinkenger that just looked ... dumb. Sorry guys.

So the monster died? No more puns? Thank goodness.

And Bulk and Spike -- for the fourth time in five episodes -- are completely unnecessary. Great. And Bulk gets more liquids in the face. It wasn't that funny twenty years ago guys, it's not that funny now.

The final scene with the Moral Of The Day was painful, too. *sigh*

Okay, I'm gonna be honest, I recognised Cole's voice as soon as he started monologuing there. I know he's not Cole, but I'm gonna call him Cole just because it's funnier that way (and hell, he didn't even get a proper intro either. Is that gonna be a running theme this year?).

Well.

I'm torn. In some ways, it was a step forward (with the character stuff. It feels like we're starting to get to know these people. Massive props for Jayden. That was crowning moment of awesome moment for our ridiculously-good-looking-Red-Ranger. Also, I *love* me some unmorphed throwdowns. I'll give 'em props for that too), but in other ways, it took all the worst parts of the season so far (with chatty monsters, copy-and-paste Shinkenger scripts, and unnecessary nonsense from Bulk and Spike) and crammed them together for 20 minutes. They're trying, and the overall plot is starting to move along.

But overall, I was just eh.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2011)

Joe is the fucking BAWSS


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 7, 2011)

Dairanger


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Dairanger



Kirinranger is beast. 

dat drunken fist


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 7, 2011)

Agreed, Ryuji. Ricardo Medina's character didn't even get a cool intro. He just showed up, lol.



Talon. said:


> Kirinranger is beast.
> 
> dat drunken fist


Oh, so Luka's gonna do the drunken fist then?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Agreed, Ryuji. Ricardo Medina's character didn't even get a cool intro. He just showed up, lol.
> 
> Oh, so Luka's gonna do the drunken fist then?



oh shit, yeah


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 8, 2011)

Ep 4 was cool they definitely should have not turned that bad guy into fodder like that. He could have become a cool nemesis for Joe


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Ep 4 was cool they definitely should have not turned that bad guy into fodder like that. He could have become a cool nemesis for Joe



It's a tad bit to early in the series for a reacurring worthy opponent to be honest...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait

fucking COLE from Wild Force is Juuzou

as in the god of slaughter Juuzou who bathes in the blood of enemies


I

what

edit: they renamed Juuzou Deker

I

what


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Wait
> 
> fucking COLE from Wild Force is Juuzou
> 
> ...



Juuzou....Deker?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 9, 2011)

So, some of the Sentai themes are up on iTunes for those who want a legal way to get them.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 9, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Dairanger



Agreed. The suits are gorgeous, and they're my favourite zords of all time, barring none (dinozords and Titanus a close second, obviously). 




QBnoYouko said:


> Agreed, Ryuji. Ricardo Medina's character didn't even get a cool intro. He just showed up, lol.



Well at least he fits in with everybody else.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Agreed. The suits are gorgeous, and they're my favourite zords of all time, barring none (dinozords and Titanus a close second, obviously).



Same, i prefer the Kakuranger mecha over most (my all time favorite being Shinken-Oh)


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 9, 2011)

So, anyone mind telling me when the Gekiranger movie takes place? Like after what episode?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

What episode are we on with Gokaiger? I havn't been watching lately...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

The Potential said:


> What episode are we on with Gokaiger? I havn't been watching lately...



Episode 4...it's up on Overtime now if you want to watch it. we'll be getting Episode 5 this weekend


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

The Potential said:


> What episode are we on with Gokaiger? I havn't been watching lately...



Ep 4 should be up on TVN this weekend.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Episode 4...it's up on Overtime now if you want to watch it. we'll be getting Episode 5 this weekend





Talon. said:


> Ep 4 should be up on TVN this weekend.



Ok great! I'm finishing up on episode 3 as we speak..


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Same, i prefer the Kakuranger mecha over most (my all time favorite being Shinken-Oh)



Yeah, you know, I was thinking about this the other day, and it's been 20 years, but my favourite zords are still the Thunder/Dai zords. I *adore* them. I mean, the Red Dragon and White Tiger. And the overall design of the mecha, they're so sleek and smooth and clean. Tor wasn't my favourite carrier, but it's hard to compete with Titanus, really.

The last few years, I guess the only zords I've really liked are the Dino Thunder and Overdrive fleets (I like how well they stick to the theme of giant construction vehicles and such). I don't mind the RPM Ultrazord, but the individual zords are all a little ... odd. I definitely prefer the older school of zords, I think. There hasn't been many recent series where I've gone "Wow" at the giant robots.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Talon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go Onger gave them personality.

I kinda consider them to be Giant _Cars_ Superheroes.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn, I need get back into this scene. My favorite sentai series are Magiranger, Gekiranger and Shinkengers. The other never held interest to me. Although this new series might be something different since they can call on the previous sentai powers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 10, 2011)

Dekaranger.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Dekaranger.


Oh yea! Dekaranger too! Old school, yo!


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Damn, I need get back into this scene. My favorite sentai series are Magiranger, Gekiranger and Shinkengers. The other never held interest to me. Although this new series might be something different since they can call on the previous sentai powers.



You should really start watching. It's quite good.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

What is the motif this year?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Pirates, treasure[sorta] and them transforming into the sentai heroes of old.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Yeah, you know, I was thinking about this the other day, and it's been 20 years, but my favourite zords are still the Thunder/Dai zords. I *adore* them. I mean, the Red Dragon and White Tiger. And the overall design of the mecha, they're so sleek and smooth and clean. Tor wasn't my favourite carrier, but it's hard to compete with Titanus, really.
> 
> The last few years, I guess the only zords I've really liked are the Dino Thunder and Overdrive fleets (I like how well they stick to the theme of giant construction vehicles and such).* I don't mind the RPM Ultrazord, but the individual zords are all a little *... *odd*. I definitely prefer the older school of zords, I think. There hasn't been many recent series where I've gone "Wow" at the giant robots.



That's because RPM is based off of Go-Onger a series where the cars could talk, and the series itself was light hearted. in other words RPM was essentially Turbo 2.0 where this time they actually pull off the more serious tone this time around.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Lawls @ RPM /skip that and Go-Onger.

Shinkenger 
Gekiranger
Magiranger
Dekaranger 

= win


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Lawls @ RPM /skip that and Go-Onger.
> 
> Shinkenger
> *Gekiranger*
> ...



Yes!!!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Yes!!!



Pirate Motif = meh

Kenpo Martial Arts Jūken and Jūgenkyō motif = win


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

It's honeslty not as pirate like as you would think. You should give the first episode a try.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Ill queue it on my list of things to watch then. Ill give it a try.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Pirate Motif = meh
> 
> Kenpo Martial Arts Jūken and Jūgenkyō motif = win



dat GekiChopper


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> dat GekiChopper



Yah, so true, dunno where the F he came from or where they got the idea for him. Ugh. He was hardly in the show anyways.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> dat GekiChopper



Dat GekiViolet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Dat GekiViolet.


Dat Rin Ju Chameleon-Ken Mele


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Dat Rin Ju Chameleon-Ken Mele



Dat Rin Ju Lion-Ken, Rio.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Dat Master Xia Fu


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Dat Rinshis...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

GekiFire


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Dat Genju Gryphon-Ken Rio.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got finish watching Gokaiger 4 last night.......

Five sword style!!!

I knew he was gonna' be badass.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Just got finish watching Gokaiger 4 last night.......
> 
> Five sword style!!!
> 
> I knew he was gonna' be badass.



Got a youtube link for that part?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Got a youtube link for that part?



Actually...

this.

I do. It's the whole episode.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

What min does that scene happen?

NVM got it. Hmm 5 sword style.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

> Pirate Motif = meh



Gokaiger is   The casting for the whole team is great, this guy could become my favorite red ever.  Also since it's an anniversary series we're getting old characters from time to time.  We just had Kai from Magi and next episode...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

That was the best *Final Wave* yet. Oh, and after watching episode three, ive got a liking for Doc now. He's alright


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

So Toei is dusting off the old costumes and weapons?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

Very much so

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkWHud5fM0I[/YOUTUBE]


They've also learned their lesson from Decade 

They've brought in the head writer of Kamen Rider Kuuga, Abaranger and Dekaranger to head up this show.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Very much so


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

They ARE bringing back a bunch of mecha though.  In the episode Kai from Magi came back he gave them the MagiDragon and it became part of their megazord (fuck you I'm using Megazord )

also in the preview I posted they merge with a Dekaranger zord as well.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

oh shit! damnit, you all bout to make me start watching this year's series. Wonder what kinda budget they have this year since it is their anniversary.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

You better start watching it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

DAmnit you got me to start watching YJ, now you gonna get me to addicted to this year's sentai damnit. I need to stay away from you.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope  Goukaiger  and OOO will be aired.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> DAmnit you got me to start watching YJ, now you gonna get me to addicted to this year's sentai damnit. I need to stay away from you.



Damn Skippy!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

So another episode airs 2night ya?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> So another episode airs 2night ya?



Tomarrow, but with the earthquake I doubt it will air.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

errrrr, ya i meant tomorrow.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> So another episode airs 2night ya?





> Bad news guys. Most of you might know that there was an earthquake in Japan, this affects Kamen Rider OOO and Gokaiger as well. It just says "Broadcast is on pause, the website will still update." There's no date on when it's continuing.
> __________________


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah I hope their gonna' be alright..


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2011)

The cast of Gokaiger is confirmed to be alright


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I meant everyone in Japan..


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah Gokaiger is definitely on indefinite hold right now. 
I heard the cast of Gokaiger and OOO's are alright but then some people are saying Don is in the hospital for whatever reason.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

does anyone know where to find some decent Maskman subs?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2011)

just the cscentral subs


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> just the cscentral subs



link pl0x?
I just wanna watch a pre-zyuranger series, and Maskman really interests me.
unless theres a better one...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 12, 2011)

The plants are going rampage


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> link pl0x?
> I just wanna watch a pre-zyuranger series, and Maskman really interests me.
> unless theres a better one...



pimping project link in sig  (no one is requesting and we've put a lot of effort, so )

edit: also fyi only fully subbed pre-Zyuranger series are Battle Fever J, Maskman and Jetman.

Sun Vulcan and Liveman _are_ being actively subbed and new eps do come out at a semi regular pace.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> pimping project link in sig  (no one is requesting and we've put a lot of effort, so )
> 
> edit: also fyi only fully subbed pre-Zyuranger series are Battle Fever J, Maskman and Jetman.
> 
> Sun Vulcan and Liveman _are_ being actively subbed and new eps do come out at a semi regular pace.



It said im not allowed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> It said im not allowed



Your probably not a member of the OTP then, so you need to join to view it


----------



## Talon. (Mar 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Your probably not a member of the OTP then, so you need to join to view it



I have no idea how to do that


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

In your user CP go to group memberships on the left hand side.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In your user CP go to group memberships on the left hand side.



thanks for that

Hmm....TVN doesnt ave Gokaiger Ep 4....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

Talon. said:


> thanks for that
> 
> Hmm....TVN doesnt ave Gokaiger Ep 4....



Just get it from Overtime...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

"There Go The Brides:"

Now things are getting interesting. One of the main villains finally gets fleshed out a bit, Deker makes his big debut, and Bulk and Spike finally get a super-brief interaction with the Rangers.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought i read Bulk & Skull.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

ok as OTP mod I let you in talon.

but seriously just go for Over-Time subs, they're fucking prompt as hell and the subs are high quality in you know, _translations_



also Lee Min, Skull's actor is now a college professor so in Samurai they gave Bulk (original actor) a new sidekick, Spike, who they say is Skull's son.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

This episode of Samurai was quite alright.

The acting wasn't so bad.

The villains plan was pretty good, but the rangers plan was better. I was like oh shit another ranger in the cake, nice.

Deker is pretty cool so far. Right now the Red ranger would be no match for him though considering how Deker handled their, Fire Samsher Bettle Blast.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Skull's actor is now a college professor.


Say what???


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

It's why Skull wasn't in Lost Galaxy, he just started attending college


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2011)

IIRC,he wanted indeed to spend time in college.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Is he thinner?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, and now he has his doctorate


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

oh shit, you have a pic or link of him now?

Damn i saw a preview of episode 3 and I thought I saw the red dragon thunderzord from season 2 of MMPR or some shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> oh shit, you have a pic or link of him now?
> 
> Damn i saw a preview of episode 3 and I thought I saw the red dragon thunderzord from season 2 of MMPR or some shit.



If you mean Gokaiger that's Magidragon from Magiranger.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea, It looked familar, but the head reminded me of 

I didnt get to see the whole body of the dragon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea, It looked familar, but the head reminded me of
> 
> I didnt get to see the whole body of the dragon.



Yeah it's not Ryuuseioh, just Magidragon...the episode itself was Magiranger themed and it also featured Kai/Magired


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 13, 2011)

Best episode of Samurai so far! I thought this was gonna be a typical filler episode, but it was very much enjoyable and we learned a little bit about Dayu and Deker, too. Great way to open up the episode. Bulk and Spike's scenes were okay, but gradually got better by the end. 

Dayu's plan to kidnap the brides was pretty unique, and I'm getting used to her, now that she's done something more. The Rangers had a good plan to save all the brides and their backup plan was genius. I had thought it was strange how they hid the bride yet was captured, but then it was revealed that Emily was the one they kidnapped and I was all "Oh, snap!"

The overall performance was great. There are still some line delivery that needs work, but the actors did a fine job.


*Spoiler*: __ 



+ Mia looked beautiful in a wedding dress
+ Emily looked gorgeous in her yellow dress AND wedding dress
+ "So many weddings lately..." Hilarious.
+ That dynamite scene caught me off-guard, but it was amazing. Also, "We've been played!"
+ Samurai Rangers know how to use Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, eh? Pretty cool, but if they have that they might as well use it every time unless there are repercussions.
+ "I'm not the only Samurai Ranger that's been kidnapped today" followed by Emily's slicing and dicing. Badass.
+ The scene with Dayu surrounded by the Rangers and their "Samurai Ranger, ready" line was badass. 
+ "Dearly beloved, we are gathered here for one thing - Rangers together, Samurai forever!" Gotta say, some great lines in this episode.
+ Awesome music during the Dayu/Mooger fights.
+ Blue and Pink double team Spin Sword attack looked very nice.
+ "FINISH HER!" Jayden would've gotten a Fatality win if it wasn't for Deker.
+ Bulk and Spike meet the guys face-to-face!

- I did say there were some great lines in this episode, but there were bad ones too. The Rangers' dialogue during the Mooger fights sounded out of place.
- "This." "Should." "Change." "Your." "Tune!" Bah, I have a feeling they're gonna do that more often. Well, surprisingly it wasn't that cringy, but maybe it's because I've gotten used to it. 
- Spike is still pretty annoying.
- That "Oh look, a bakery" was pretty flat delivery.

Extra comments:

 Did Mia hide her Samuraizer under the dress? In any case, seems a little too silly to think you could morph in that situation.
 So the brides can't escape from a cake but the Samuraizer can get signal.
 I noticed the Moogers escaped between bricks? Those don't seem large enough to be crevice openings, but whatever.
 Hmm, so Xandred and the rest are in the "Netherworld"?
 Sounds like Dayu and Deker have a shared history in the past, judging by Dayu's responses to him.
I was expecting Bulk to get hit in the face with cake or something, but thankfully he didn't!

Splendid episode. 5/5 

Things can only get better from here on out... or worse, but hoping for the better. =)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

If they keep basically adapting Shinkenger, we'll be getting the Gold Ranger in less than 10 eps


----------



## The Potential (Mar 13, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Best episode of Samurai so far! I thought this was gonna be a typical filler episode, but it was very much enjoyable and we learned a little bit about Dayu and Deker, too. Great way to open up the episode. Bulk and Spike's scenes were okay, but gradually got better by the end.
> 
> Dayu's plan to kidnap the brides was pretty unique, and I'm getting used to her, now that she's done something more. The Rangers had a good plan to save all the brides and their backup plan was genius. I had thought it was strange how they hid the bride yet was captured, but then it was revealed that Emily was the one they kidnapped and I was all "Oh, snap!"
> 
> ...



Complety agree. This was by far the best episode. Things seems to be taking shape now.. Hopefully it only gets better.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

I shouldn't be too surprised they didn't have Kevin be the one to dress up like a bride like Ryuunosuke


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so I saw the first 3 episodes. Not too bad. A couple of things to note:


LOL @ the explosion in the curry shop, didn't expect that.

WTF, like seriously WTF is up with Gokai Green. GTFO. Gay ass battle pose, retarded ass...well everything. He needs to leave. He kinda kills the show for me.

LOL @ that one lady in the first ep who they saved with the kids who said that they were the "35th sentai group". For some reason that had me lol'ing

I like Gokai Pink pulling a spiderman with her rope attached to nothing in the air. 

Ill take Gokai yellow over the pink one anyday. Pink is the princess type. A little less ditsy that Shinken Yellow, Kotoha.

I love the weapon swaps they do, pretty fun stuff.

Umm..I know it was a promo from the original series and such...nvm Ill leave the garbage truck alone.

NICE @ Shikenkid

Nice sex change when they went all red even the females....oh wait, nvm they had skirts.

But even with all the red, I can still tell who Gokai green is, and that is NOT good.

There you go Gokai Yellow elbow the crap out of Gokai green and knock some sense into him. 

When I thought he said unlock Grand Power, I thought he was talking about the power up suits that each sentai set gets. So the Grand Magi Ranger power up. Oh well.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> ok as OTP mod I let you in talon.
> 
> but seriously just go for Over-Time subs, they're fucking prompt as hell and the subs are high quality in you know, _translations_
> 
> ...



thanks for that.

I honestly tried OverTime once, just as a comparison, and im gonna make the switch (at least for Gokaiger) later today.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 14, 2011)

Overtime and G.U.I.S are


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 14, 2011)

Apparently their already casting people for a Goseiger adaption. I wonder how that would turn out.
Power Rangers Arcade?
Power Rangers in heaven?
Power Rangers Neo?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Apparently their already casting people for a Goseiger adaption. I wonder how that would turn out.
> Power Rangers Arcade?
> Power Rangers in heaven?
> Power Rangers Neo?



It seems a little too soon...I thought they were doing a two year run on Samurai?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard something like that too. But, I am kinda glad they are sticking with the same for more than a year.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I heard something like that too. But, I am kinda glad they are sticking with the same for more than a year.



I dont want a full adaptation of Goseiger.
It'd be awful 


Especially if they keep Datas


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

I was actually surprised when i watched Shinkenger back in the day, I was trying to figure out how they would do a power ranger adaptation with all the japanese characters and idioms and such but meh, they are pulling it off somewhat, I guess.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I was actually surprised when i watched Shinkenger back in the day, I was trying to figure out how they would do a power ranger adaptation with all the japanese characters and idioms and such but meh, they are pulling it off somewhat, I guess.



I was shocked that they pulled it off too.

but its nearly impossible with Goseiger.

Unless they can find a really wimpy red ranger


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2011)

Don is awesome, you're all demented


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh, I would even take just 4 Gokairangers if green was gone.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 14, 2011)

I really don't understand the hate for Don. Yes he's odd, but he's the comic relief ranger that's to be expected


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, well if he is the comic relief, he has yet to make me smile. Everytime I see him, I just shake my head. (not in a good way either)


----------



## The Potential (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahhh, no love for The Don? Iv'e grown to like him..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

I just watched ep 1 of PRS, and what is up with the suits inside the Zords? lol

Also I am lol'ing thinking about an adaptation of Gokairangers in the US. Some of those Gokai Changes will make ppl be like WTF is this shit, since the US started with Zyuranger. Like in the first ep with the garbage truck attack thing. The US will be like WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I just watched ep 1 of PRS, and what is up with the suits inside the Zords? lol
> 
> Also I am lol'ing thinking about an adaptation of Gokairangers in the US. Some of those Gokai Changes will make ppl be like WTF is this shit, since the US started with Zyuranger. Like in the first ep with the garbage truck attack thing. The US will be like WTF IS THIS SHIT?



If they decide to adapt Gokaiger they'll probably go with the explanation that there were other ranger teams before the first Mighty Morphin that nobody knew about...that's about the only explanation I can think of, other than every other team being aliens.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny thing is, these eps that are focused on a certain sentai series like episode 3 with red magiranger, does that mean they are gonna have to at least bring back 1 of the 5 actors from the corresponding series to do cameos? Good luck with that, now that Saban has the series again.

On a side note, Pizza Supreme Doritos are nasty.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Funny thing is, these eps that are focused on a certain sentai series like episode 3 with red magiranger, does that mean they are gonna have to at least bring back 1 of the 5 actors from the corresponding series to do cameos? Good luck with that, now that Saban has the series again.
> 
> On a side note, Pizza Supreme Doritos are nasty.



Saban now has the rights to the entirety of the franchise...or at least I think they do. 

It shouldn't be that difficult to get the red ranger from Mystic Force back.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Saban now has the rights to the entirety of the franchise...or at least I think they do.
> 
> It shouldn't be that difficult to get the red ranger from Mystic Force back.



Better hope they dont have any Pre-Zyuranger focused episode with cameos from any of them.
I can almost guarantee that they are going to bring back Tommy, some how, some way.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Better hope they dont have any Pre-Zyuranger focused episode with cameos from any of them.
> I can almost guarantee that they are going to bring back Tommy, some how, some way.



Like I said if they do adapt Gokaiger they'll more than likely find an explanation for the previous teams...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-veaDZ23iMA[/YOUTUBE]
This is our Tommy now..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 15, 2011)

In lighter news...



4 down, three (PatStriker, the morpher, and the first key set) to go.

I like the Megazord, and I do like the MagiDragon (because I have such a soft-spot for dragon-themed zords), but I do think the line is bordering on being too gimmicky for its own good. The core are big and bulky (because they're hollow). A few years ago, someone made the criticism of the GoOn zords as being "Tonka truck zords", and that could apply here as well. Pirate ship aside, they're a bit bland (and even he has problems, given the mast tends to be quite loose, and flap whenever the panel folds down. But I think that's just a weakness of the gimmick, can't be helped).

As for the MagiDragon, I *loved* the original (I thought it was really novel and cool). This guy is scaled down, and he's passable. But with all the mecha, there are so many clips and springs and tabs and things, if anything else they seem a little fragile. I do like the gimmick (of each main zord being a treasure chest that pops open, and other cool stuff comes out), but I think the focus on the gimmick weakens the zords themselves, you know, they're designed purely for that rather than being cool by themselves. But I do like the little dragon.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 15, 2011)

And finally, "There Go The Brides". Weddings are always fun, and it can't be any worse than last week, right? Right? *crickets chirp*

See "Samurai"? This is how you do a cold opening. I loved that scene in the church, including mentor Mentor. Mia did look beautiful in that wedding dress, and the boys looked so handsome (Mike in a tux is scrumptious). Interestingly enough, the minister starts reciting a Bible verse there. "Love is patient, love is kind..." I'm sure that's a famous passage from the new Testament. Corinthians, maybe? It doesn't bother me either way, it's just interesting how the show spends so much time skirting ultra-political-correctness, and then sometimes doesn't.

Wow, Spike *does* have an obnoxiously annoying voice, doesn't he? I only just noticed. At least they have something to do today.

They even have a direct credit for the Japanese writers. Gosh that's depressing. I only just noticed.

Main demon badguy is still getting toasted on his ... medicine? Bless 'em.

It's weird seeing the Deker guy, and hearing Cole's voice. I think his voice acting is fine, but he's cool and subdued. The badguys seem to remember him. I don't even mind that they kept the name of his sword straight from Shinkenger. A little copy-and-paste is okay.

What was going on with the Cinderella reference? That could've been a nice character moment, and Mia's acting just feels ... wrong. They *look* like they're acting, and as Rose said to Dax back in OO, the point of acting should be that you *don't* look like you're acting. 

So the Rangers personally intervene in the wedding? Secret identities this year, yes or no? I can't figure this out. Also, why didn't the friends and family at the wedding recognise that the bride and groom *weren't* who they were supposed to be?

I gotta say, though, Jayden was kind of bad-ass in executing the plan, setting up the wedding and staying in control, even as the monsters attacked. And he looks *great* in a suit.

Awww. It didn't work anyway. Never mind.

"Sure are a lot of weddings lately." Okay, I laughed. That was actually kind of good.

Evil chick would be a little more frightening if I couldn't see the suit zipper on her wrist.

Okay. Wow. I genuinely didn't see the double bride trap there. That was genius! And Emily slicing her way out of the cobweb trap was gorgeous. Oh wow. I'm *impressed*, I totally didn't see that coming at all. That was awesome! 

(also, the Ranger doubles spell is ... all kinds of interesting, but anyway. Two Jaydens... sorry, what?)

The scene where they all close in Evil Chick was kind of badass, but it lasted a while, didn't it?

There were still way too many puns in the big brawl, but it was less than last week, so that's something. In fact, Mia and Kevin versus Evil Chick was exactly how it should be done -- crank up the action, crank up the kickin' background music, and everybody fights. Perfect. Loved the next throwdown between Evil Chick and Jayden, as well.

Sorry, but the sword-in-the-hat is the most ridiculous finishing move we've ever had, and that's saying something.

Aw, that was a lovely scene at the end as well. Hey, Bulk and Spike actually met the Rangers. That's something.

Heheheh. Tell me I'm not the only person who caught the "Blue Ranger Gone Bad" reference in the promo for next week.

You know, that was actually surprisingly good. The story genuinely surprised me -- the two brides thing was really cool -- Bulk and Spike (albeit still useless) were actually funny, and there were some neat character moments. I liked that.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 15, 2011)

How do sentai heroes celebrate the Shinken/Gosei teamup?

DANCE!




Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> So the Rangers personally intervene in the wedding? Secret identities this year, yes or no? I can't figure this out. Also, why didn't the friends and family at the wedding recognise that the bride and groom *weren't* who they were supposed to be?



I'm pretty sure there were a few people turning around in confusion.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate that song more than anything else I've ever heard


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 16, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> I'm pretty sure there were a few people turning around in confusion.



Or they'd all gotten stuck into the booze at the open bar before the wedding started. Heck, the person who performs the ceremony is usually on first-name basis (or at least has met them previously) with the couple before the day.

It's the secret-identity thing that most perplexes me. The Rangers seem rather unworried about doing a lot of Rangering unmorphed, and Mike practically admitted it to his two friends in the premiere-that-wasn't. But if their identities were public knowledge, you'd think -- given his obsessive tendencies -- that Bulk and/or Spike would know, yet the Rangers ran into them at the bakery and nothing happened. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Or they'd all gotten stuck into the booze at the open bar before the wedding started. Heck, the person who performs the ceremony is usually on first-name basis (or at least has met them previously) with the couple before the day.
> 
> It's the secret-identity thing that most perplexes me. The Rangers seem rather unworried about doing a lot of Rangering unmorphed, and Mike practically admitted it to his two friends in the premiere-that-wasn't. But if their identities were public knowledge, you'd think -- given his obsessive tendencies -- that Bulk and/or Spike would know, yet the Rangers ran into them at the bakery and nothing happened. I can't figure it out.



Imma guess that its one of the situations where the populace already knows.

Also, I had a thought about Gokaiger. If the main team are the last 5 survivors of their planet, then where does GokaiSilver fit into this?  Is he just someone from Earth?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Ever heard of Superman? How everyone said that he was the last person from Krypton but then Supergirl came? Or in Dragonball Z where Vegeta, Nappa or Raditz thought they were the only Saiyans left? Then Goku showed up?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ever heard of Superman? How everyone said that he was the last person from Krypton but then Supergirl came? Or in Dragonball Z where Vegeta, Nappa or Raditz thought they were the only Saiyans left? Then Goku showed up?



I forgot about DBZ and Supes.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2011)

Still standing.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2011)

That is pretty GAR.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Still standing.



This is uh, kinda' epic..:amazed


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Still standing.



 you just cant kill a Kamen Rider.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 19, 2011)

A Goseiger adaption would amuse me to see how they pull it off.  Angels and Heaven seem like a no-no here in America.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 19, 2011)

USA conservatives going to cry.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 19, 2011)

I also think Gokaiger would be hard due to all the gun action, but I guess they could photoshop laser effects over it rather than have them fire like pistols.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> A Goseiger adaption would amuse me to see how they pull it off.  Angels and Heaven seem like a no-no here in America.



Yep that about sums it up. Although since they said that Samurai is gonna last for 2 seasons here in the US. So they might skip Goseiger and go straight to Gokai?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 19, 2011)

Too early to be talking about future adaptations. Samurai needs to do well to continue.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2011)

how are your numbers colored and how do you not have the Earthquake relief banners

in any case Krueger was amazing, Dekaranger is definitely gonna be the next Sentai I watch/I want to rewatch SPD now.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 20, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> how are your numbers colored and how do you not have the Earthquake relief banners
> 
> in any case Krueger was amazing, Dekaranger is definitely gonna be the next Sentai I watch/I want to rewatch SPD now.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RyVTi4WeDG8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZmCayIvl5Ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 20, 2011)

Watching Pirates now but may I ask a question?

Whats so wrong about Celestial Armament Sentai Goseiger? Never seen or heard of it just wondering with all the "NOPE" is about.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2011)

Gah, I'm in love with Captain Marvelous... pek

It's the coat! I can't help it! I just love pirate coats!


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 20, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Watching Pirates now but may I ask a question?
> 
> Whats so wrong about Celestial Armament Sentai Goseiger? Never seen or heard of it just wondering with all the "NOPE" is about.


Most people hate it because it was too campy and the story moved at a very slow pace.
There are also stupid moments like when GoseiPink almost sacrifices one of the mechs fore some monster of week.
The show does have a decent final villain and the 6th ranger is pretty badass.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wdPjunmLcck[/YOUTUBE]



I think just putting NOPE there is a little bit too harsh since GoseiKnight does deserve a mention.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 20, 2011)

Next week:Yellow Gokaiger in maid outfit.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Luka love next week_ 




Moe moe... kyun!




Loved this episode, and not just because I love Dekaranger! 


*Spoiler*: _Episode 5_ 




Great to see Jasmine and Doggie again.
The fight scene in the police station was amazing (Go Marvelous!). The music, the choreography, the camera angles... definitely felt like something from PR. It gets me thinking when and how they'll be doing a Zyuranger episode.
Gokai Change to Go-Onger was cool but Gokai Change to Dairanger was damn awesome, especially Luka's Drunken Fist. 
Dekaranger henshin! You know, if they do this with teams that aren't the original five colors it's gonna look pretty weird.
Tokusou Sentai Dekaranger! Felt like singing along there.
DekaGokaiOh was neat. Less obnoxious than MagiDragon.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Watching Pirates now but may I ask a question?
> 
> Whats so wrong about Celestial Armament Sentai Goseiger? Never seen or heard of it just wondering with all the "NOPE" is about.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_u1ygM4Ok[/YOUTUBE]


Lyra said:


> Gah, I'm in love with Captain Marvelous... pek
> 
> It's the coat! I can't help it! I just love pirate coats!





also I liked how Doggie didn't get punked and refused to compromise his principles until he was convinced Marvelous was an ok dude.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 20, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Whats so wrong about Celestial Armament Sentai Goseiger? Never seen or heard of it just wondering with all the "NOPE" is about.



Because it's just awful.


Also, I would put the GoseiKnight episodes in the project, but that might trick people into thinking the series is good and go looking for more episodes, scarring themselves for life.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 20, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_u1ygM4Ok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the dead gods what I don't even...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Because it's just awful.
> 
> 
> Also, I would put the GoseiKnight episodes in the project, but that might trick people into thinking the series is good and go looking for more episodes, scarring themselves for life.



that is just all kinds of wrong.

seriously, thats a fate worse than death


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Samurai ep. 7_ 



Not a bad episode, but also nothing special. Thought there'd be a lot more to the brainwashing thing to make it extend to another episode, but everything seemed so easily resolved. This was a bad follow-up to last week's better episode. So we've had at least three red lions. Now we have a third white tiger...

+ Amusing that Ji and the Rangers weren't on the same page. Jayden's been training for years and yet the Rangers find Kevin more interesting there. So, guys, is he still boring to you?
+ The dead possum maneuver was pretty funny. "Even possums aren't that ugly!"
+ Liked that the MOTD didn't make as many stupid puns.
+ Like Deker's human look. Doesn't remind me of Cole at all. I can't wait to hear him when he's fighting and not just putting out soliloquies every time. "Ah, Uramasa, my trusty sword..."
+ Wait, "Booniface Av"? How'd I miss that...
+ Awesome insta-morph at the construction zone.
+ I'd love to be greeted with a concerned Emily when I wake up. Hey, I'm just saying.
+ Four Element Strike was awesome. Spongebob not.
+ Board game with Folding Zords. The final scene itself was overall nice. Also, I think this was the first time I've seen a pyramid-shaped die.

- Mike, duck when you are told. It's funny, I was expecting Mike to say that if it weren't for Kevin moving him outta the way, HE'D be the one under enemy control. Then again, Kevin was only blocking and not actually ducking.
- I still stick by my not wanting Jayden to make puns.
- Okay, so is it "Samurai Artillery" or "Samurai Armament"? Stick to one!
- Xandred doesn't seem like he's running the show at all. All he does is mope around and drink his medicine and doesn't give a damn what everyone else does. I don't think he's ever complained about his Nighloks getting destroyed one by one.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Hidden Wall of Text! Time to read.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Samurai ep. 7_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emily > Mako by a long shot. Srsly, shes adorable. :33


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Soo what cameo's or sentai heroes did they have this episode?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ok so I saw the first 3 episodes. Not too bad. A couple of things to note:
> 
> 
> LOL @ the explosion in the curry shop, didn't expect that.
> ...


Don is amazing. 



> Pink is the princess type.


Maybe because she *is* a princess.  



> But even with all the red, I can still tell who Gokai green is, and that is NOT good.


Yes it is. Uniqueness in a character is a good thing.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Soo what cameo's or sentai heroes did they have this episode?


DekaRed, DekaYellow and DekaMaster.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Don is amazing.
> 
> Maybe because she *is* a princess.
> 
> ...



Oh, damn, I missed that. didn't know that they said she was an actual princess.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Samurai was fare today. I liked Deker's human form. Kinda' reminded me of AbareKiller.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2011)

like everything in Samurai it's a copy paste of Shinkenger


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> like everything in Samurai it's a copy paste of Shinkenger



Shinkenger didnt have the different armor suits that they use in the american zords.....I wonder why they added those.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shinkenger didnt have the different armor suits that they use in the american zords.....I wonder why they added those.



There was more than one instance where the Shinkengers piloted a zord unmorphed


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shinkenger didnt have the different armor suits that they use in the american zords.....I wonder why they added those.



They wanted more toys for the kiddies...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

How far in are they gonna do the Gold Ranger?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> If they keep basically adapting Shinkenger, we'll be getting the Gold Ranger in less than 10 eps



...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh....right. 

within the first 20 eps of the show? yeah, i can wait that long 


Also, i just started watching GekiRanger. GekiYellow :33


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Oh....right.
> 
> within the first 20 eps of the show? yeah, i can wait that long
> 
> ...



Gekirangers, Shinken and Magi was amazing.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gekirangers, Shinken and Magi was amazing.



I have yet to see any of MagiRanger. But i did watch PR Mystic Force, and i found that to be somewhat enjoyable. Altho, i hated the Yellow Ranger guy SO MUCH.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 22, 2011)

katerbai said:


> some times ago i liked power ranger but now as per the time change we have some new options as compare to like that.



What?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 22, 2011)

Gokai Episode 5, bring it on.

I love how there's an actual space newspaper, with "Space Sports" on the back pages.

I liked the slow reveal as well. We see Jasmine's gloved hand, then we see the SPD on her jacket, then we see her. Nice.

That was a brilliant fight scene in the police station. 24 meets Power Rangers? Although I felt really bad for the poor police officers, they were just doing their job. If you were any less marvelous, Marvelous, I'd hold it against you. I have to confess, I do like the idea of Rangers being able to outclass local law enforcement, so thank goodness they're on our side.

DOGGIE! Oh, shit just got real... Marvelous, I think you should've been nicer to those officers before.

I think Marvelous was lucky to survive that fight as long as he did. I also loved the little subversion of the "I'll use his sword to break my handcuffs" scene, which *didn't* happen 'cause Doggie was genry savvy enough not to fall for it.

RPM! Squee! DAIRANGER! DOUBLE SQUEE! And just when I was thinking, "Didn't the Yellow Dai Ranger have a drunken-monkey style of fighting?", there we go.

Oh, that fight scene in the warehouse between Marvelous and the grunts was epic.

I think we're gonna get a new zord... wait, did that car just drive up the side of the building?

I can't even begin to imagine the collateral damage from that zord fight, but it was pretty friggin' cool.

Ban! ... what did you do to your hair?

Wow, that was unreal. Definite thumbs up. I love how we're slowly but surely dipping our toes into older Sentai series. It was great seeing the DaiRangers. And Zyu cannot be far away.

Next week looks *epic*. From the preview alone, I counted JAKQ, GoGoV Yellow, CarRanger Yellow, Bouken Yellow, the one with the scarf (I'm not even sure who that is), and Gokai Yellow in a french maid outfit. Lord have mercy.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2011)

You know how if you counted up all main rangers it doesn't add up to 200 right, well meet the rest



GokaiSilver is #200


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 22, 2011)

Boo-yeah.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 22, 2011)

Luka in a maid outfit... 

There is a God, and he is awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> Luka in a maid outfit...
> 
> There is a God, and he is awesome.



His name is Ishinomori


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 22, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> You know how if you counted up all main rangers it doesn't add up to 200 right, well meet the rest
> 
> 
> 
> GokaiSilver is #200



Bullblack and Dekaswan rocks.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2011)

> Edit:nevermind, i found something on the OT page.


CCCP


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> CCCP



yeah, thats what i ended up using.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing how one small program fixes so much.

I say witchcraft

edit: except .rmvbs


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Amazing how one small program fixes so much.
> 
> I say witchcraft
> 
> edit: except .rmvbs



I dont even know what that is 

so im good.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 22, 2011)

You win Kiligram. Your Set wins...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Im eager to see the Ranger Key for OOO, and gokaisilver (more than likely, IMO) being the badass loner i expect him to be.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolzard Fire and Dekamaster were expected, but Rio?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2011)

Bull freaking Black.

Now, if only PR can do something like this in the near-future. . . with the original actors and actresses. . .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 22, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Bull freaking Black.
> 
> *Now, if only PR can do something like this in the near-future. . . with the original actors and actresses*. . .



some of the actors won't want to come back...there's a few from the original team for example who aren't on good terms with the series from what i've heard


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2011)

also you know, the certain actors who've died.

Plus a lot of them said even if they would come back, they won't as long as filming is in New Zealand.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Indeed. Of course, some Rangers won't be seen in costume but I hope that those who the higher-ups initially want, the actors and the actresses won't have a problem.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea, that whole New Zealand prob since half of them are over there -_-. Or maybe they could go over there for a while.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 23, 2011)

It wouldn't kill them to do some production in the States for an episode or two. I think we're even lucky JDF and JYB came back for those seasons.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

JYB is always up for some PR filming. They need to bring back Zack from the originals.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 23, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> You know how if you counted up all main rangers it doesn't add up to 200 right, well meet the rest
> 
> 
> 
> GokaiSilver is #200



ShinkenRed Shiba Kaoru?  

What am I looking at?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2011)

The 35th Anniversary Super Sentai movie promises to have 199 warriors and introduce the 200th (GokaiSilver, the Gokaiger's Sixth Ranger)

But if you do the math of all main team members the amount is off by a bit, so AkaRanger went for more backup


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 23, 2011)

200?  Bananas.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah i saw something at the end of Gokai Ep 5 called battle of the 199 Sentai or something like that....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you imagine how long the roll call would take?


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 23, 2011)

The more I watch Gokaiger, the more I think an American adaption would fail.  I mean, a lot of previous actors are on bad terms, the violence and overall concept just won't work.  We haven't had half the teams that show up in it.  I have no idea how they'll do it unless they just crap everything besides the base Gokaiger suits and make it all about that, but all the footage wouldn't mash up... maybe they'll skip it and go right to the next one after Goseiger? At least with Goseiger they can say they're just aliens or some mystical race rather than Angels.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 23, 2011)

I loved episode 5. Deka is just about tied with Magi for my favorite Sentai, and it was great seeing Jigoku no Banken kick some ass again, unmorphed even. One thing though, good lord Ban's hair is even longer and girlier than it was in Magi vs. Deka. I know the actor just doesn't want to cut his hair, but it does *not* fit the character.

Edit: Oh, and Ryuji, the Yellow with the scarf is from Sun Vulcan:



I'm a fan of these costumes, actually. I dig the scarfs, they need to make a comeback.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> You know how if you counted up all main rangers it doesn't add up to 200 right, well meet the rest
> 
> 
> 
> GokaiSilver is #200



I still don't quite see how some of those guys even count as Rangers (Zuban? BullBlack? The Blue Centurian/SignalMan?) -- but that picture is so damn cool I don't even care. Getting DekaMaster plus DekaSwan plus MagiMother would be worth it.

You're right about Zyu, too. I don't want to get my hopes up (because, let's be honest, Gokaiger is about celebrating Sentai, not any American offshoots), but it would be a *thousand* levels of awesome of they did something special with Zyu. On the toy packages, there are *ten* Red Rangers highlighted. Deka and Shinken and Magi were featured, but so was Zyu. That's what I'm looking forward to, I'd be lying if I said otherwise. 

I haven't even got around to watching Samurai 7 yet, I'll watch it tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> The more I watch Gokaiger, the more I think an American adaption would fail.  I mean, a lot of previous actors are on bad terms, the violence and overall concept just won't work.  We haven't had half the teams that show up in it.  I have no idea how they'll do it unless they just crap everything besides the base Gokaiger suits and make it all about that, but all the footage wouldn't mash up... maybe they'll skip it and go right to the next one after Goseiger? At least with Goseiger they can say they're just aliens or some mystical race rather than Angels.


I dunno, the concept behind Goseiger was really cool, and ten to one, theyre gonna have a field day with the marketing. 
Its probably gonna end up being better than Goseiger, IF they adapt it. Just like how PR:LG and LIS were better than Gingaman and Megaranger.


Bolt Crank said:


> I loved episode 5. Deka is just about tied with Magi for my favorite Sentai, and it was great seeing Jigoku no Banken kick some ass again, unmorphed even. One thing though, good lord Ban's hair is even longer and girlier than it was in Magi vs. Deka. I know the actor just doesn't want to cut his hair, but it does *not* fit the character.



I just wanna see Geki arleady.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess that if GoseiKnight, a non-morphing non-human ally with no "unmorphed" form counts as a ranger, then all those other ones do too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2011)

Also I'm guessing AkaRed


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 23, 2011)

It's kind of a shame, because there were a lot of rumors that the missing 12 warriors would turn out to be the 12 Heisei Kamen Riders. But I suppose that'd just be too much win.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYuCZAMWwVw[/YOUTUBE]

Sick. Shinkenger 4ever.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2011)

Watched episode 5 last night and still loving the series. That Marvelous is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2011)

Never pegged you as a Sentai fan


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 24, 2011)

Saw this, reminded me of this thread. Posting here for people's amusement (if it hasnt been posted already)


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Watched episode 5 last night and still loving the series. That Marvelous is awesome.


Sucks that DBKAI is ending the series at the cell saga


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sucks that DBKAI is ending the series at the cell saga



Buu saga was overdoing it


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Never pegged you as a Sentai fan



Actually I wasn't since this will be the first Sentai series that I watch.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Actually I wasn't since this will be the first Sentai series that I watch.



ORLY? now go back and watch Shinkenger, Magiranger and Gekiranger.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ORLY? now go back and watch Shinkenger, Magiranger and Gekiranger.



Lol, where can I watch them?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Lol, where can I watch them?



Check out the pimping project in the Trading Post...also I'd reccomend Dekaranger as well


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya, what EJ said for the most part. If you need links hit my VM or PM and I can find you some.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Shiiiii. Just saw Gokai 5, was some good shit. I miss dekaranger too...Night time battle was sick. Everything was perfect until Gokai green's role call. Ugh.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Just thought I'd come by and let everyone know The History of Power Rangers was updated today with Ninja Storm's turn.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Wut you talking bout?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shiiiii. Just saw Gokai 5, was some good shit. I miss dekaranger too...Night time battle was sick. *Everything was perfect until Gokai green's role call. Ugh.*



Yeah, i hate his role call. hes probably more flamboyant than the Luna Dopant from KRW


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wut you talking bout?



Linkara's  vids.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Lol, where can I watch them?



Click my sig, it's above where your name is 


Aeon said:


> Just thought I'd come by and let everyone know The History of Power Rangers was updated today with Ninja Storm's turn.



That's been up for a while on Linkara's site, but they just recently added it to the main TGWTG site


----------



## The Potential (Mar 24, 2011)

A while??? No F*&%# way! I just went on there a few weeks ago and it wasn't up...



Thanks for the heads up Aeon.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Linkara's  vids.



LOL I saw his stuff before


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Click my sig, it's above where your name is
> 
> That's been up for a while on Linkara's site, but they just recently added it to the main TGWTG site



Yeah, I went to the thread last night, and I didn't know it had been up for a while already.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 24, 2011)

Man your sig looks so clean Aeon..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2011)

The Potential said:


> A while??? No F*&%# way! I just went on there a few weeks ago and it wasn't up...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Aeon.



It came out like last week I think


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

I just watched Samurai's newest epidsode...I gotta say, this one had the most annoying Nylock EVER. Altho, the mega ranger suits are beginning to grow on me.  this episode made me think about some stuff:

Deker=Badass
Yellow=HAWT
Tigerzord is severely overpowered.
and i wanna know how i can get a boardgame like the one at the end of the episode


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy shit the guy with the glasses thing is f'ing amazing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit the guy with the glasses thing is f'ing amazing.



You've not seen any of the Nostalgia Critic's stuff before?...or any of the people on his site?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 25, 2011)

Going to watch his latest review now..

*@Joker:* Lee Min Jung is fresh to our parts of this forum. He probably hasn't seen them at all...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Seen all of the shows throughout the years, but never knew about this little miniseries from this guy. Pretty damn good, yo. Watching em back to back.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Seen all of the shows throughout the years, but never knew about this little miniseries from this guy. Pretty damn good, yo. Watching em back to back.



yeah it is pretty awesome


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 25, 2011)

When Deker demorphed and it was Cole with a goatee, I just started laughing. I'm not likely to take this guy seriously in a hurry.

Other than that, the ep was pretty forgettable. Ricardo sounds medicated, Mia's delivery is so monotone and subdued that I suspect she and Ricardo are sneaking bottles out of Xandred's stash.

But the little walking zord board-game at the end was the most brilliant thing in 7 episodes. *nods*


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> When Deker demorphed and it was Cole with a goatee, I just started laughing. I'm not likely to take this guy seriously in a hurry.
> 
> Other than that, the ep was pretty forgettable. Ricardo sounds medicated, Mia's delivery is so monotone and subdued that I suspect she and Ricardo are sneaking bottles out of Xandred's stash.
> 
> But the little walking zord board-game at the end was the most brilliant thing in 7 episodes. *nods*



Thats the one thing I cannot stand about Mia and Emily. Their voices are really annoying and flat. altho, Emily is adorable.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Screw you guys, seriously. I hate you guys, making me watch all of these videos in a row. Like 12 hours of this. F you guys.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Screw you guys, seriously. I hate you guys, making me watch all of these videos in a row. Like 12 hours of this. F you guys.



lol should have paced yourself a bit man.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw the first 4 last night, now watched another 4. Rest 2night.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I saw the first 4 last night, now watched another 4. Rest 2night.



WOOOOOOOW. thats overkill, lol.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2011)

Guess who's next on the guest star train?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 25, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Guess who's next on the guest star train?


Episode 7 is going to be awesome with Jan and Shafu


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Man, I wonder how they are gonna do ShinkenGold in the US, with his goofy attitude from the sentai series because Shinkenger was a pretty series series for the most part, but when Shinkengold came in...-_- (damnit Genta). Well, I could understand them throwing in some comedy, but it is gonna look a little strange in the US version if they have that lantern thing with Shikengold. I couldn't take that thing seriously when it came in. Actually that kinda reinforces my theory as Spike being shikengold for some more comedic moments to fill in Genta's spot.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Man, I wonder how they are gonna do ShinkenGold in the US, with his goofy attitude from the sentai series because Shinkenger was a pretty series series for the most part, but when Shinkengold came in...-_- (damnit Genta). Well, I could understand them throwing in some comedy, but it is gonna look a little strange in the US version if they have that lantern thing with Shikengold. I couldn't take that thing seriously when it came in. Actually that kinda reinforces my theory as Spike being shikengold for some more comedic moments to fill in Genta's spot.



So, let me get this straight.

You dislike Genta, the best character in Shinkenger? And Don as well?

Both amazing characters.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Lawls I knew you would retort with that. But I didn't say that I hated him, but I thought that the lanturn weapon / robot / w/e that thing was, was MEH. I think that it will look hella silly in the US adaptation, if they are including that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't say that I hated Genta. Although, the kind of comedy that I guess I would like, or a good amount of humor is in many of the US adaptations. Maybe something like the US version of Gekiranger. Their team dynamic was pretty good, nothing overly goofy, they could try to be funny sometimes, which isn't that bad. But nothing extreme like Don and his flamboyant self.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2011)

It is a pity we're not getting any new zords out of it, but apparently there is a new one coming soon. 



Talon. said:


> Thats the one thing I cannot stand about Mia and Emily. Their voices are really annoying and flat. altho, Emily is adorable.



Agreed that Emily is adorable, but yeah. I *loved* that sexy deep voice she had when she helped the brides all escape last episode, that was cool. But that didn't seem to last long, sad face.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It is a pity we're not getting any new zords out of it, but apparently there is a new one coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed that Emily is adorable, but yeah. I *loved* that sexy deep voice she had when she helped the brides all escape last episode, that was cool. But that didn't seem to last long, sad face.



I thought it was sexy as well  doesnt top Dayuu though


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2011)

> It is a pity we're not getting any new zords out of it, but apparently there is a new one coming soon.


Tiger is the last one you get until the Gold Ranger comes along, he has his own megazord and a support zord.

Then laike 2/3 of the way through the series you get the Ox Megazord


----------



## The Potential (Mar 26, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Guess who's next on the guest star train?



Jan & Shafu..


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Doggie! 

I loved seeing him again.  Him and Marvelous fighting was awesome.  Won't lie.. Marvelous looked really hot all beaten up like that


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2011)

That's it, I've gotta start watching Gokaiger, it looks awesome. Still, could someone explain to me what's up with all the past rangers? I looked at a few vidoes on youtube and even saw (If it wasn't fake anyway) rangers transforming into other season rangers. It also looked like some past rangers were fighting other rangers and I dunno...my head is spinning.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> That's it, I've gotta start watching Gokaiger, it looks awesome. Still, could someone explain to me what's up with all the past rangers? I looked at a few vidoes on youtube and even saw (If it wasn't fake anyway) rangers transforming into other season rangers. It also looked like some past rangers were fighting other rangers and I dunno...my head is spinning.



Yeah the Gokaigers can turn into all the other rangers, that's the theme this year along with them being Pirates.

Also past rangers will appear throughout the series. So Far we've gotten Kai from Magiranger, AkaRed and Doggie, Ban and Jasmine from Dekaranger.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 27, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Tiger is the last one you get until the Gold Ranger comes along, he has his own megazord and a support zord.
> 
> Then laike 2/3 of the way through the series you get the Ox Megazord



I meant for the Geki appearance, since MagiRed gave us the MagiDragon and Doggie/Jasmine/Ban gave us PatStriker.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

I just watched Gokaigers cameo in Goseiger... Makes no sense..


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 27, 2011)

"Forest For The Trees:" Don't you love it when they do episodes focused on the characters who can act? And Bulk and Spike nearly found their way into the plot, too!

Also, I want a brofist plant.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2011)

I like mike..


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> "Forest For The Trees:" Don't you love it when they do episodes focused on the characters who can act?



Wow Bolt, you're like the most diplomatic person I know. Ouch!



> Also, I want a brofist plant.



My internet quota is running low, so I won't get to watch this (or yesterday's Gokaiger ep, which I'm way more bummed about) until Friday. But "brofist plant"? That sounds terrifying.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 28, 2011)

I watch this when I was a kid. I lost interest after _Power Rangers:Time Force _ because I felt the other seasons didn't come close to that season, plus it's a bit repetitive.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 28, 2011)

Gokaiger 6 was awesome. Luka was very delish in the maid outfit. The JAKQ fight was pretty neat too.



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> My internet quota is running low, so I won't get to watch this (or yesterday's Gokaiger ep, which I'm way more bummed about) until Friday. But "brofist plant"? That sounds terrifying.


Nah, it's awesome.

It was a good episode, but not exactly engaging as I wanted to be. Maybe I just need to see it again. Nice Ji and Mike focus, though I feel it was a little too rash just because Mike wanted to try out the disc. It's not like he unintentionally injured anyone. The best part about this episode is the scene at the arcade. Finally, Bulk and Spike are getting a little more involved. 

According to a tweet from Paul Schrier, there's an episode that's 80% Bulk and Spike. I'm guessing that may be a season 2 episode. Anyway, no new Samurai next week, but it'll continue the week after.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Gokai 6 on OT yet?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Is Gokai 6 on OT yet?



Not yet, it will probably be up within the next day or so though


----------



## Talon. (Mar 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not yet, it will probably be up within the next day or so though



K thanks, Im planning on watching OOO 27 tomorrow as well.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2011)

1OOO looks like a fun episode, if interpreted the "Next time" correctly


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mook/Sendou (whatever subs you'll go with) gathers a small army of every henchman the riders have defeated and are swarming OOO


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> 1OOO looks like a fun episode, if interpreted the "Next time" correctly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



L*OOO*L

thatll be interesting.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Mar 30, 2011)

How do people get casted for the roles? (power rangers/super sentai)

I wanna be one 

Anyway saw Gokaiger up to the recent episode and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 30, 2011)

Some of the movie guests


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Some of the movie guests




404 error.


anywho, im just now watching Gokai 6...and i love Luka even more now.

Her little fight in the maid outfit? MIND=BLOWN


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2011)

Gokai 6 was......................

Meido Luka got legs.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> 404 error.




*Spoiler*: __ 



BoukenRed/Go-on Yellow/Shinken Gold+Green in the Gokaiger movie
Ryu Ranger and Denji Blue

Maybe full Shinkenger/Go-onger teams


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2011)

Fantastic episode, Luka is fast becoming my favorite character...must admit she does have some nice legs to boot. 

So next episode it's Ahim centric, and we get Gekiranger as well


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Shirō Kazami said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooo.....Denjiman.


Emperor Joker said:


> Fantastic episode, Luka is fast becoming my favorite character...must admit she does have some nice legs to boot.
> 
> So next episode it's Ahim centric, and we get Gekiranger as well



I love how its gonna have that cat guy in it. ( i just recently started watching Geki, so i dont know all the names yet.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 31, 2011)

Found on RB.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Found on RB.


Haha, nice one.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Found on RB.



LOL thats great


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Found on RB.



She should've listened to her own advice from the Turbo movie.

"*RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNN!!!*"


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> She should've listened to her own advice from the Turbo movie.
> 
> "*RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNN!!!*"



I almost forgot about that movie.

ahh, the memories.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

When I grow up I wanna be just like Tommy.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like Tommy.



Me too, but without that crappy hairdo. LOL.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

which hairdo he had so many?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 31, 2011)

The one in ZEO?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> which hairdo he had so many?



his most recent do. his Faux-hawk that hes been rockin' in thre MMA rings.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

I want his long hair, hair-do.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I want his long hair, hair-do.



im already rockin that shit 

Amy Jo Johnson was in a crappy SyFy channel movie a few years back.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh? that is what she is doing nowadays?


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh? that is what she is doing nowadays?



yep. She should just go to porn. shes got the body for it. (even after nearly 20 years, holy shit.)


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

waiiiiiit link me a of good pic of her nowadays, i gotta check her out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 1, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh? that is what she is doing nowadays?


She's a regular on the Canadian police drama TV series Flashpoint. If you're in the US, you can catch it on CBS. You can also watch the series online.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2011)

ahahaha wow I totally spaced and forgot to grant the lot of you access to the OTP

rectified that now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 1, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> ahahaha wow I totally spaced and forgot to grant the lot of you access to the OTP
> 
> rectified that now


Ah, should I put in a reason on the join request page or you give access just like that?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 1, 2011)

I've waited a week for this, so bring it on. At least it's a Mike episode. *nods*

Dialogue says "battle wing", weird Japanese book says "beetle wing". *sigh* You know that scene would've been even better had Mike just busted out some kung-fu, flattened all four Rangers and mentor Mentor, grabbed the discs and was like, "Later bitches."

Oooh, just noticed, Ricardo's in the credits as "Rick". He's still Cole, heheh.

Wow Mike's bendy. Sorry, mind wandering... but look. At least the guy can act. I cringe when Kevin and Mia have lines. Remember when Rose told Dax back in OO that acting is when you're supposed to look like you're *not* acting? When Kevin or Mia talk, all I can see are reasonably good-looking young people awkwardly reciting words that they've been told to learn.

Not to mention, this episode seems predicated on Mike having a character-flaw that he has not shown to have, but that his Sentai-counterpart *did* have. Not good, guys, not good.

So we've had Insult Monster, today it's Depression Monster? But twenty minutes left to go in the episode, and I'm already dreading the weather puns, 'cause I can feel them coming. 

... honestly, I was kind of on Mike's side during the confrontation at Samurai Ops. Mentor Mentor, you've been pretty useless (aside from orgasming over how awesome Jayden is every five minutes), it seems like a real dick move to throw a tantrum over somebody else wanting to prove themselves at this point.

"I don't get why Mike was acting so childish." Probably terrible direction and awful writing. Too easy? It was a nice scene, but the Rangers' delivery is so subdued, they barely sound interested in their own dialogue. Having those three Rangers trying to carry a dramatic scene together just doesn't work.

Jayden playing with the little lion zord -- awww.

Mike's favourite game was "Ninja Versus Grizzly Bear". I love him.

Ooooh, Spike overheard "samuraiser"? I almost missed it too, because I had the scene on "mute" while I was playing Freecell in another window. Gotta stop doing that.

... a giant stop sign in the middle of a pedestrian pavement? Somebody get me whatever Xandred's having, this may make more sense.

"Don't make jokes you can't pull off"? Between this and the "childish" line, they're doing this deliberately, aren't they?

Jayden made a horse with his symbol power? ... what? WHEN? Is that maybe proof that the premiere was supposed to come first, and something went seriously wrong for them to shuttle it back?

The make-a-fist scene was quite lovely, actually. Mike was really cool. Hector's a good actor, and you can really comfortably say he's probably the best they've got, he did the scene really well.

You know, I'm ashamed it took me 14 minutes to realise, a flying monster in an episode where a bird-zord is set to debut. Gosh I'm slow.

Honestly, they really should've dropped the "leaf storm" attack, and just had Mike pole-vault up there and take the monster out with a flying kick. It would've looked so much more awesome. Tell me I'm lyin'.

This zord sequence feels *so* drawn out. I jumped ahead about three times, and they were still going. Covering gaps in the Japanese script never seemed so obvious before.

I'm glad Mike wound up with an auxiliary zord of his own, but it still kinda sucks that the only two Rangers without? The two girls.

In the American cockpit for the beetle zord, the zord's head is designed wrong, with the equal-sized claws horizontally opposite each other (not the large claw and small claw vertically opposite).

Heh. Spongebob laughs when the monster dies. Lovely aerial shots of the Battlewing cruising over the city, too.

We didn't get a preview for next week, which is interesting. Maybe we'll finally get the premiere?

Well. I guess, that was okay. It was a Mike episode, so it could've been worse, and Mike's definitely my favourite cast member (plus, his acting is the best). It fell a little flat with the other Rangers (although I maintain that Jayden's doing a good job of being a Studly Heroic Upstanding Red). There were less puns, and less fighting too, actually. Spike and Bulk get on the trail of the team (given how much super-heroing the Rangers do while unmorphed, this should not be terribly difficult). So I guess, didn't love it, but didn't hate it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2011)

mention the pimping porject if I don't know you.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 1, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> mention the pimping porject if I don't know you.



Im sure you know me I was one of the more recent attendees.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Gokaiger, how I missed you for a week. Ep 6... aka GokaiYellow in a French maid outfit. The production team knows what they're doing, don't they?

Wow, Japanese school girls are mean. This is like sex-and-the-city with superheroes. ... there's a horrifying thought, never mind.

... okay, is their house *made* of gold? Geez, in direct sunlight, that'd be a bit scary.

Good lord, GokaiYellow in the maid outfit was even *more* fan-service than I thought it'd be. Yikes. Although I do respect how Sentai writers can appeal to both a younger and older audience simultaneously. But I gotta tell you, even I'm getting a bit hot and bothered here...

Holy crap that monster is nightmare fuel.

The fight scene was cute, but the fact she was fighting while still in the maid's outfit just made it all a little bit weird. But then we got SunVulcan (they do enjoy that face-scratching move, don't they?) and BoukenYellow with the bucket scoops -- I don't think I've seen anybody so adorable while absolutely annihilating a monster before. 

I think it speaks volumes of their storytelling capability when, even without any kind of subtitles, I can still pick up the gist of what's going on between GokaiYellow and the young girl she meets. The backstory drew the parallels between them quite nicely. I also really enjoyed the midnight-chat between Blue and Yellow, showing the connection between the two.

The anchor drop scene, heralding the Gokaigers' arrival ----------- wow that was cool.

Of course. A burning building, and we get one of the Lightspeed Rescue Rangers. I'm an idiot for not realising that right away. Although I don't remember that gun she's using -- was that the thermo-blaster with the battle booster? I don't remember that at all.

The JAKQ scene was lovely as well. I love this show.

Right when I was wondering what happened to the Gold Tree, they showed it melting. Aww. Still, probably a pain of a thing to fertilise.

Ah, CarRangers meet JAKQ. Good times.

Two lovely little moments in the final scene -- she rescued the ring she wanted, and Green's cute imitation of Captain Marvelous. Awww.

That was cool. And next episode is the Geki team-up, woot!


----------



## Talon. (Apr 4, 2011)

^ you can get it right now from Over-Time.


Its freaking amazing, Jan is still his goofy ass self. Also more Sun Vulcan.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2011)

I realized from episode 5 that Don is only worth $1000 bucks compared to the rest of the Gokaigers, and this is with their total bounty being more than doubled to over $6,000,000.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished watching Gokai 6 and I must say that final wave thing, just looks soo badass when they get ready to release it.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> I realized from episode 5 that Don is only worth $1000 bucks compared to the rest of the Gokaigers, and this is with their total bounty being more than doubled to over $6,000,000.



Thats just sad


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2011)

Goseiger/Shinkenger released (in the project ).  Even though Goseigers sucks, the movie was itself pretty good as long as you ignore the Goseigers' gayseigay


----------



## DracoStorm (Apr 5, 2011)

Don cracks me up as always, and his bouty being only 1000 makes me laugh.

Next week's looks really interesting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2011)

So just watched the latest episode,. It's great to see Jan again, and it's nice to see Doc and Ahim getting some character development as well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2011)

also GUIS translating all the shit TVN didn't.  Feels good


----------



## Talon. (Apr 6, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> also GUIS translating all the shit TVN didn't.  Feels good



i could totally see ShinkenGold whispering "OP IS A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" into GoseiKnights ear.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2011)

Toei's punfu is strong

also GingaRed and GoRed are in talks to return


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Doc was actually bearable in the Gekiranger ep. Not bad  Damn, i have a crush on the yellow more than the pink this time, wtf is going on.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 11, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Doc was actually bearable in the Gekiranger ep. Not bad  Damn, i have a crush on the yellow more than the pink this time, wtf is going on.



IMO Ahim has the personality of a molded sandwich 

i've been noticing (no including Goseiger) that the Yellow is generally cuter than Pink (or in Go-On's case, Silver) since Gekiranger.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

Luka is minepek


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought the enemy in gokai 7 was gonna do some more hands on fighting with other kenpo kinda like juuken, physical shit, but enemy was shit with arms and was retarded.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice to see we finally got some insight into their pasts in episode 8, except for Doc. Makes it seem like it may be important down the line.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting Gekiranger


----------



## DracoStorm (Apr 11, 2011)

I really adore this ranger cast, probably one of my favs in recent year.  Luka is awesome, Marvelous and Joe are hawt, and Don is adorable


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Starting Gekiranger



Fuck YES! If i could rep, i would do it, right now.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2011)

I suppose I should mention I'm about 5 episodes in on Magiranger. I was completely caught off-guard by the ending.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I suppose I should mention I'm about 5 episodes in on Magiranger. I was completely caught off-guard by the ending.



Fuck yea too! Magiranger, Gekiranger and Shinkenger = win.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2011)

So I saw some episodes of Carranger


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

SHIFT INTO TURBO!!!!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> So I saw some episodes of Carranger


Is it really as great as it's made out to be, having revitalized the Super Sentai franchise and all?


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> SHIFT INTO TURBO!!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pJCB18adgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2011)

It's demented, I am 100% convinced everyone involved was on enough drugs to kill an elephant.

So yes, it's fucking amazing


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

Couldn't help myself any longer, had to make a new set.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

F ya! Magiranger!


----------



## Talon. (Apr 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pJCB18adgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I hated the blue ranger. so bad. I wanted to kill him. still do.


Kilogram said:


> It's demented, I am 100% convinced everyone involved was on enough drugs to kill an elephant.
> 
> So yes, it's fucking amazing



no wonder PRT was so fucking trippy.

Oh yeah. Gokai 8.

seriously, im totally digging the Zangyack of the week. Also, they need to be nicer to Navi. Don is a bitch 

Also, GokaiBat.
DO WANT

my laptop wont save my screenshots from my video player, it just comes up as a blank. Darn, no new set for me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I hated the blue ranger. so bad. I wanted to kill him. still do.
> 
> 
> no wonder PRT was so fucking trippy.
> ...



Trippy is an understatement for Carranger to be honest. The mentor basically had to fake his death to get the heroes to become the carrangers. By the time the Rangers do accept the villians have gotten bored (They were like a few yards away while this was happening) and moved to another part of the city to fuck around in.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2011)

Also the bad guys are all space bikers who don't actually have "plans", they just wreck shit, probably while drunk.



> no wonder PRT was so fucking trippy.


Near as I can tell PRT kept almost nothing


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Also the bad guys are all space bikers who don't actually have "plans", they just wreck shit, probably while drunk.
> 
> Near as I can tell PRT kept almost nothing



Also the leader came to earth because he wants to get in the only female member of his crew's pants.

They kept the monsters and had to keep some of the sequences (Monster of the week baking the rangers into a pizza...Tommy using a manual to figure out how his zord worked) but other than those instances they pretty much dropped anykind of story element accosiated with Carranger in favor of something far more serious.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Also the bad guys are all space bikers who don't actually have "plans", they just wreck shit, probably while drunk.
> 
> Near as I can tell PRT kept almost nothing



There were still those crazy moments like what EJ said...plus that one episode where the blue rangers dog turned into a person. not sure if it was in Carranger, but it was still pretty wierd.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 13, 2011)

Carranger was a hommage and parody to Super Sentai in general.

KSG episode 8 was OK,everyone blaming on Doc.So at the end,the 2nd Legend War has finally started.

We know nothing about Doc past yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could he be Insarn estranged/abandoned son?




Frustrating Toiles/Walz Gills: "Onore,Onore,Onore",seems like the seiyuu really having fun say this lines.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok so we know the next spotlight episode is Gaoranger, current rumors say the one after that will be Shinkenger, unknown who will be guest starring but the episode description makes it seem like Ryuunosuke is returning

also because of the movie delay, GokaiSilver's debut will be in the Timeranger two parter, so I guess assume Timeranger for somewhere in the late teens (ep. 17? 19?)


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Ok so we know the next spotlight episode is Gaoranger, current rumors say the one after that will be Shinkenger, unknown who will be guest starring but the episode description makes it seem like Ryuunosuke is returning
> 
> also because of the movie delay, GokaiSilver's debut will be in the Timeranger two parter, so I guess assume Timeranger for somewhere in the late teens (ep. 17? 19?)



 that sucks


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I gotta be honest, though -- when Bulk lays his eyes on the Pink Ranger, would it have killed the writers for him to have murmured a wondering, "Kimberly?" or something, to Mia's puzzlement? Would that have been too hard?



I was expecting Bulk to notice how Spike was obviously smitten with her, and sigh "Like father, like son."


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> I was expecting Bulk to notice how Spike was obviously smitten with her, and sigh "Like father, like son."



That would've been even better.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 13, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> I was expecting Bulk to notice how Spike was obviously smitten with her, and sigh "Like father, like son."


The thing is, Spike fell for the Pink Samurai Ranger, not Mia. He doesn't even know who Mia is. It's the reverse for Skull in MMPR. Skull never knew Kimberly was a Ranger (sans "When is a Ranger Not a Ranger?"), but he liked her. Well, Skull never had any head over heels thing, but the amount of flirtation around Kimberly spoke louder than words.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 14, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> The thing is, Spike fell for the Pink Samurai Ranger, not Mia. He doesn't even know who Mia is. It's the reverse for Skull in MMPR. Skull never knew Kimberly was a Ranger (sans "When is a Ranger Not a Ranger?"), but he liked her. Well, Skull never had any head over heels thing, but the amount of flirtation around Kimberly spoke louder than words.



Well, "Forever Red" implied Bulk and Skull knew Tommy was a Power Ranger, so it stands to reason they'd know about the others, too.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, since I'm currently at episode 24 of Magiranger and they've been announcing the movie in the credits, should I watch it at a particular point in the series or just wait until the end?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

The first movie happens bout half way in the show before Magishine comes, i think.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The first movie happens bout half way in the show before Magishine comes, i think.



Oh then I'm late since Magishine has already appeared.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, you are good to watch it. No real Canon, but entertaining, nonetheless.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 14, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Well, "Forever Red" implied Bulk and Skull knew Tommy was a Power Ranger, so it stands to reason they'd know about the others, too.


It's an oddity, but that is possible. Still, it's a fact that Skull never fell for a Power Ranger and instead the actual girl in the first place. Until Spike finds out who the Samurai Rangers are, he's only gonna be fantasizing about someone in a the pink suit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 14, 2011)

He's that horny.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> QBnoYouko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. The Space Rangers' identities were made public in "Countdown", sure, but "Forever Red" seemed to imply quite strongly that they'd followed the lineage back and knew about the rest (which wouldn't have been terribly hard to do, all up).

Besides, if you're gonna add characters purely for nostalgia sake, you might as well go all-out.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2011)

info on Samurai Gold


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> info on Samurai Gold



finally, We get a release window.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn that is pretty early, episode 11?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn that is pretty early, episode 11?



not really. 

IIRC ShinkenGold came out within the first 20 episodes of Shinkenger.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 16, 2011)

What's wrong with salmon.gundam.eu?

Weeks offline now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Talon. said:


> not really.
> 
> IIRC ShinkenGold came out within the first 20 episodes of Shinkenger.



I know that, but 11. Wouldn't surprise me if they made a US only PR around episode 30, esp if they are gonna keep this series for 2 years.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a feeling Samurai Gold would know Jayden some how..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Well there goes Spike as ShinkenGold.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well there goes *Spike as ShinkenGold.*




*THANK GOD FOR THAT!*


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Would have been perfect with the comic relief, although he has nothing to do with fish sooooo..


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2011)

> I had a feeling Samurai Gold would know Jayden some how..


Genta and Takeru were childhood friends in Shinkenger

and Samurai basically Saban running Shinkenger through google translate


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2011)

He *does* look like Megatron.



What's better is that he *does* look like someone sprayed Jason's Tyrannozord blue. Megazord mode is more Aba/DT, but the individual dinosaur mode is all Zyu/MMPR.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I liked "Jayden's Challenge." Nice to finally get to see Master Xandred fight, even if it wasn't against the Rangers. And hey, a kid who can disguise his accent!

*Spoiler*: __ 



The way the Fire Blaster sent Robtish flying before blowing him up was pretty damn cool.

I'm wondering what happened to Jayden's father now... And what Jayden and Ji are keeping from the other Rangers...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2011)

> I'm wondering what happened to Jayden's father now... And what Jayden and Ji are keeping from the other Rangers...





*Spoiler*: _Shinkenger spoilers that will explain this_ 



the previous ShinkenRed and Takeru's father both died in the last war with Doukoku of the Bloody Hand

Yes, I said both.  Takeru's dad wasn't the last ShinkenRed and Takeru is not the lord of the Shiba.  He's a decoy, the real heir to the title of ShinkenRed is being raised out of sight

that is Takeru and Jii's secret


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Genta and Takeru were childhood friends in Shinkenger
> 
> and Samurai basically Saban running Shinkenger through google translate



Oh, well it all makes sense then.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 17, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shinkenger spoilers that will explain this_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they said they had a secret, I had a feeling that was gonna' be it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 18, 2011)

Heh. Given the copy-and-pasted Shinken scripts, spoilers at this point are becoming superfluous.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 18, 2011)

For us who have watched or read about Shinkenger, yes.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2011)

I did squeal a little when we saw the floating island. 

And Don's so adorable how he hides behind Marvelous when the grunt troops show up. Awww.

Nice strategy from the Gokai team. Facing a monster with superspeed, they summon up previous Ranger powers that give them superspeed as well. And I think we haven't seen the TurboRangers before, so that was cool. And then we hear the lion roaring...

Ooh, and they pull out the Jetman morphers to fly. Yay! Nice aerial dogfight, too.

Ooh, GaoRed's easy on the eyes. Never noticed before. Anyway.

I like how Green uses falling over as a combat technique. And it seems to work, too.

Nice scene where the team rescues all the civilians. Blue busts out the duel-wielding, and all the girls rush over to him.

They had an updated morphing sequence for the Gokai-to-Gao transition, sweet. And they used the same whistle-effect for when the GaoLion runs down from the Animarium.

Don't be too sad, guys, GaoLion's due to come back for the Shinkenger episode, at least.

Great fights, a new mecha, a team-up, and a puppy. Great ep.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 20, 2011)

So was there an explanation why GaoLion is part of ShinkenGokaiOh? Why is it representing Gaoranger and Shinkenger?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2011)

So, I finished Magiranger earlier today. It was a fun ride. A little sad it had to end.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Now go watch Shinkenger or Gekiranger.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2011)

> A little sad it had to end.


As with every good toku, that means they did their job

Still sad though


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Also, now that I think about it, in episode 8 of Gokai, I like Doc. He wanted everyone to get off their asses and do something. That is a side of Doc I like. And he wasn't as annoying in ep 9 either. Although that same trend of Doc and Ahim getting screwed over while fighting as opposed to the other Trio is getting a bit Meh. But I guess it is understandable since Ahim was a princess and such. And dunno what is up with Doc.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2011)

here

Shinkenger cross will be a 2 parter, revolves around Kaoru trying to take the Shinkenger Ranger keys.

Next spotlight episode after that will be Carranger, RedRacer will be guest star and episode will be directed by one of the show directors of Carranger.

I expect this to be a lot of fun


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2011)

Only Red Racer and no Zonette?

Shame on.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> here
> 
> Shinkenger cross will be a 2 parter, revolves around Kaoru trying to take the Shinkenger Ranger keys.
> 
> ...



It be nice if we could get the surviving members of the Bowzock as well for the Carranger episode...it would add to the trippy feel that the episode would surely have.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Now go watch Shinkenger or *Gekiranger.*



I second this!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, now that I think about it, in episode 8 of Gokai, I like Doc. He wanted everyone to get off their asses and do something. That is a side of Doc I like. And he wasn't as annoying in ep 9 either. Although that same trend of Doc and Ahim getting screwed over while fighting as opposed to the other Trio is getting a bit Meh. But I guess it is understandable since Ahim was a princess and such. And dunno what is up with Doc.


The fact that Doc's backstory isn't shown at all, not even a little, is something to go by. Must be something big. Either that or in the end he'll really be just someone without a background.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems like in Gokaiger just like in OP there is a Monster Trio, especially since its loosely based on OP


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> So was there an explanation why GaoLion is part of ShinkenGokaiOh? Why is it representing Gaoranger and Shinkenger?



A conservation of red lion mecha? I know both Aba and Zyu get a look-in with the upcoming Tyrannosaurus mecha.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Jayden's Challenge... 

I will say, that opening scene of Jayden walking through the city at night was actually pretty good. The Ji bits were ... annoying, but I liked the moment with Jayden.

A massive missed opportunity in the Bulk and Spike sleepover scene.

"Tell me a story!"
"Once upon a time, in a city named Angel Grove, there were these five teenagers. Just a bunch of dweebs, at least, that's what your father and I thought..." 

Anyway. Every time Spike opens his mouth I feel a pressing, urgent to put his head through a window. If I was feeling charitable, I'd open the window first.

Cheerful Ji is terrifying Ji.

Was evil-monster-girl-villain strumming the MMPR riff on her guitar? Was I imagining that?

Props to Xandred finally actually doing something. Maybe he went to an AA meeting?

I guess parental-abandonment of young children is the theme of the year? It's nice we got a shot of Jayden's dad -- and he's not Japanese either.

Wow, paper aeroplanes are addictive. Thanks Jayden, for teaching an entire generation of children to litter.

I like the idea of Mike being second-in-command when things go wrong.

So the kid runs up to the monster to get his paper plane back? *sigh* 

While the fighting did Jayden's hair *no* favours, the unmorphed Samurai-sword throwdown was a hundred flavours of kickass. And the Rangers racked up a considerable body-count, at that. Mike's line was the best, like I said, I'd pick him as second-in-command, Sentai footage be damned.

And Kevin spontaneously turns into a middle-aged Asian man. You win some, you lose some.

It would've been a little bit more efficient, Jayden to surprise the monster *without* wasting thirty seconds putting your weapon together.

... did they just destroy a highway overpass to kill the monster?

Nice aerial dogfight. I liked that. I assume the paper-aeroplane-leading-to-flying-Megazord was a Sentai subplot, but it was still kind of brilliant. So I'll give 'em props for that.

I find Jayden quite the paradox. He should be a lot *more* annoying that he is (with the Red-Ranger-focus and the Beiber hair), but I find him quite likable and interesting. The fact he's so pretty he makes me want to cry, well, that doesn't hurt. But I like the focus on him, you know? Reds always get too much focus, but here, I don't think it's a bad thing.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm a bit curious as to the timeline here. I know it's pretty loose, but so we had another Samurai ranger team around the time of say Turbo or Zeo? Was this team in Japan or something?


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

i found this to be a good read:


----------



## Nate Near (Apr 23, 2011)

Navi's probably the best looking character in all of SS.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I will say, that opening scene of Jayden walking through the city at night was actually pretty good. The Ji bits were ... annoying, but I liked the moment with Jayden.


Definitely needs more crowd scenes. In fact, they should shoot more scenes in the streets, fight scenes, even.



> Was evil-monster-girl-villain strumming the MMPR riff on her guitar? Was I imagining that?


Thought it was just me too, but I guess she's always playing that chord.



> Props to Xandred finally actually doing something. Maybe he went to an AA meeting?


Shhh! He was merely not having a headache then!



> Wow, paper aeroplanes are addictive. Thanks Jayden, for teaching an entire generation of children to litter.


He's also creating more potential Origami Killers.



Matt-Uchiha said:


> I'm a bit curious as to the timeline here. I know it's pretty loose, but so we had another Samurai ranger team around the time of say Turbo or Zeo? Was this team in Japan or something?


The power passes down from generation to generation, going back to ancient Japan, I believe. Jayden's father's team was probably around the 90s, so that's about correct.



Legend said:


> i found this to be a good read:


Ah, indeed. Makes me kinda wanna watch Jetman now...



Nate Near said:


> Navi's probably the best looking character in all of SS.


Navi > Circuit.


----------



## Nate Near (Apr 23, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Definitely needs more crowd scenes. In fact, they should shoot more scenes in the streets, fight scenes, even.
> 
> Thought it was just me too, but I guess she's always playing that chord.
> 
> ...


Navi's better looking than every girl in Super Sentai.Luka's a hideous monster compared to Navi.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 24, 2011)

Next episode preview: 

Gingaman, Dynaman, and.... ZYURANGER. Ahhhh yeah.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahhhhh shit. Nostalgia is kicking in HARD now with Zyuranger. And holy shit, looks like some real shit is going down with Shiba Kaoru coming in.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't wait.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

zyurangerpek


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 24, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Definitely needs more crowd scenes. In fact, they should shoot more scenes in the streets, fight scenes, even.



Absolutely. It felt like an almost adult, mature moment. I greatly approve of this. 



> Thought it was just me too, but I guess she's always playing that chord.



A few people on RB picked that up as well. So I don't think it was just us.

Looking forward to today's Gokai episode. JAKQ for the win.


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2011)

Jew ranger.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Only thing missing is Zyu Green. I loved him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Only thing missing is Zyu Green. I loved him.



We'll get Dragon Ranger after Gokai Silver shows up though...so we'll get him eventually. Maybe we'll get the return of Dragon Ceasar as well.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, forgot that they needed a 6th for that.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 24, 2011)

Im seriously gonna love the next few episodes of Gokaiger. 


gonna be sick as hell to see Zyuranger again.


also, not sure if this has been posted, but this is the supposed GokaiSilver Mecha and the Hurricanger GokaiMachine



idunno, these look kinda meh


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Only thing missing is Zyu Green. I loved him.



You mean Burori right?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

What was the color of the previous sentai's 6th ranger? Cuz silver is becoming really popular now.


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2011)

Gosei Knight is totally NOT black and silver and bronzish.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

They still love their silver.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 24, 2011)

New Gokai sub is out from .



Lee Min Jung said:


> They still love their silver.


Every anniversary since Gaoranger has had a Silver. GaoSilver, BoukenSilver, and now GokaiSilver. It's a great sixth color. Of course, I wouldn't mind more Golds.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> New Gokai sub is out from .
> 
> Every anniversary since Gaoranger has had a Silver. GaoSilver, BoukenSilver, and now GokaiSilver. It's a great sixth color. Of course, I wouldn't mind more Golds.




I never noticed that lol.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2011)

the 20th anniversary (by YEAR, not series number), Ohranger had the King Ranger aka the original Gold Ranger in Power Rangers 

in any case, GokaiSilver's ultimate form is Gold Colored.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

Ultimate's forms or whatever don't change their normal color scheme when their introduced according to official Toei policy...so yeah its still a repetition of the same color theme.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 25, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> the 20th anniversary (by YEAR, not series number), Ohranger had the King Ranger aka the original Gold Ranger in Power Rangers
> 
> in any case, GokaiSilver's ultimate form is Gold Colored.


Zeo's Gold Ranger is Gold, but Ohranger's KingRanger is actually Black.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Zeo's Gold Ranger is Gold, but Ohranger's KingRanger is actually Black.



Really?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2011)

All the rumors about GokaiSilver, from the same guys who have so far been right about a lot of things, say the ultimate form has a Color change to Gold.  But we'll see


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 25, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Really?


Even I thought it was weird as a kid the first time I heard "Gold Ranger" when it was clearly a black ranger with gold armor. I had the Gold Ranger figure with the removable shield armor and it's pretty much what you'd expect. I think they went with Gold because it sounded awesome, which, yes, it did.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Even I thought it was weird as a kid the first time I heard "Gold Ranger" when it was clearly a black ranger with gold armor. I had the Gold Ranger figure with the removable shield armor and it's pretty much what you'd expect. I think they went with Gold because it sounded awesome, which, yes, it did.



Damn right it did lol.

No one was better than Jason tho


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Damn right it did lol.
> 
> No one was better than Jason tho



Umm...Tommy.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Umm...Tommy.



I meant as the Gold Ranger lol. IIRC it bounced around between a couple different people.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Ya, the Triple Treys and Jason. The People from Aquitar if I am correct. Or not. Can't remember where Trey was from.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, the Triple Treys and Jason. The People from Aquitar if I am correct. Or not. Can't remember where Trey was from.



Didnt Billy get his hands on the Gold Ranger Staff at one point?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Hm... Don't remember.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, the Triple Treys and Jason. The People from Aquitar if I am correct. Or not. Can't remember where Trey was from.


Trey of Triforia. Aquitar is the planet of the Aquitians, or Alien Rangers.



Talon. said:


> Didnt Billy get his hands on the Gold Ranger Staff at one point?


The Rangers already thought of passing the Gold Ranger powers to Billy, but his body wouldn't accept it due to the negative protons or some other shit he absorbed when the Command Center was blowing up. That's when Tommy scouted for Jason afterwards.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Rangers already thought of passing the Gold Ranger powers to Billy, but his body wouldn't accept it due to the negative protons or some other shit he absorbed when the Command Center was blowing up. That's when Tommy scouted for Jason afterwards.



Ohhh....see, i knew Billy had something to do with it.

Its too bad Saban didnt stick with the Ohranger storyline.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2011)

I suppose he is more black then gold huh..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Trey of Triforia. Aquitar is the planet of the Aquitians, or Alien Rangers.
> 
> The Rangers already thought of passing the Gold Ranger powers to Billy, but his body wouldn't accept it due to the negative protons or some other shit he absorbed when the Command Center was blowing up. That's when Tommy scouted for Jason afterwards.



Ya, guess it wasn't Aquitar. Triforia was it. Thanks. For some reason I was thinking of Aquitar cuz I remembered it had something to do with Billy during the Zeo series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, guess it wasn't Aquitar. Triforia was it. Thanks. For some reason I was thinking of Aquitar cuz I remembered it had something to do with Billy during the Zeo series.



That where he gotten taken to to fix his rapid aging.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

ooooo ya, where that pedofile looking old man took his place for a while.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ooooo ya, where that pedofile looking old man took his place for a while.



It was just another actor with a fuckton of makeup, lol. they had to hide the fact that Billy's actor left the show due to contract and money issues...so they did the again thing...and then shipped him off to Aquitar.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was just another actor with a fuckton of makeup, lol. they had to hide the fact that Billy's actor left the show due to contract and money issues...so they did the again thing...and then shipped him off to Aquitar.



Ya I remember David Yost acting up. Although....



> Yost eventually left the show toward the end of the   season. While it was originally believed that he had left the series  due to insufficient pay, Yost later revealed in an interview that he  left the series because he could no longer handle co-worker harassment  that targeted his homosexuality. He was often called a "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and the  producers would ask the other actors questions about Yost's sexuality. ,  a long time producer of the show, responded to these remarks saying  that Yost did not leave the show for this reason and issued a statement,  "[Yost] and two of the other actors were all getting a bonus on top of  their salary. When the other two left the show, production wanted to  stop giving him the bonus, and that’s ultimately what led to his  departure from the show." Pagter denied the allegations of homophobia,  saying, "I don’t know why he’s saying this, but he was the only one no  one got along with ... he was a pain in the ass."  The character's final episode, "Rangers of Two Worlds", employed  footage from previous episodes as well as vocal work from a separate,  uncredited actor, to conceal the fact that Yost was not present during  the taping. A tribute to the Blue Ranger and Billy was seen in the  of this last Billy episode.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 26, 2011)

I completely forgot that he was gay.

Oh well, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 26, 2011)

Gokaiger is cool 
It seems like this is the first sentai team I remember winning this much in the beginning.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Gokaiger is cool
> It seems like this is the first sentai team I remember winning this much in the beginning.



I also noticed they kick alot of ass. Normaly a team of rangers have to get the feel of battle, when they showed up, it was like they were already seasoned veterans.

Thats one aspect I do love about this Sentai series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I also noticed they kick alot of ass. Normaly a team of rangers have to get the feel of battle, when they showed up, it was like they were already seasoned veterans.
> 
> Thats one aspect I do love about this Sentai series.



Well apparently at least Joe, Luka and Marvelous are as they already have history with Zangyack before the start of the season.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I suppose you're right. I havn't been able to catch the latest episodes so I'm not sure how Ahim appears as a warrior. It is noticible with Don that he isn't as skilled as the rest though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 26, 2011)

Plus the fact that they can change into the past 34 teams... they have a huge advantage there. Which is why the baddies are making their trip down to Earth finally in the next episode.

----------

Clips from the upcoming new Samurai episode this Saturday.

[Update] it's confirmed

[Update] it's confirmed


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 26, 2011)

So were finally getting rid of the MOTW format for a while hopefully and adding some enduring monsters.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

It seems at though they are making a Gokaiger X Kamen Rider OOO movie with the Gokaiger's Henshining into OOO's full combos


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> So were finally getting rid of the MOTW format for a while hopefully and adding some enduring monsters.



they've done it before i think.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 27, 2011)

So they're keeping ShinkenGold goofy. I actually don't mind him as much oddly.... We shall see...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

That episode already out?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Gokaiger episode 14: Red Racer(Carranger) is back and a certain bitchy green scientist is in love.

Damn good


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

something is wrong with that link. Says server not found.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Fixed for you


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn, he has got to be old now.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 27, 2011)

I think Antonio is going to be my favorite character.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, he has got to be old now.



I know, right? That goes to show that Insarn has bad taste


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 27, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Gokaiger episode 14: Red Racer(Carranger) is back and a certain bitchy green scientist is in love.
> 
> Damn good



Oh god the Carranger episode sounds perfect. It would figure Insarn would fall for Red Racer...Oh I so hope the monster has a connection the Bowzock somehow.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2011)

So when that OOOs x Gokaiger (Kamen Rider x Super Sentai) movie comes out, infinite Gokai Green...everywhere.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh god the Carranger episode sounds perfect. It would figure Insarn would fall for Red Racer...Oh I so hope the monster has a connection the Bowzock somehow.



She's Zonette  aunt?

.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

mezool will returnpek, oh and gamel too


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> mezool will returnpek, oh and gamel too



Confusing isn't?


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

i dun like gamel


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Just watching Gokai 10, and all I have to say is...BELIEVE IN THE HEART OF THE CARDS.

On a more serious note....How the hell is PR gonna edit out all of the pre-zyuranger footage?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

Ask Saban,they have something known as Zyu2.:ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Just watching Gokai 10, and all I have to say is...BELIEVE IN THE HEART OF THE CARDS.
> 
> On a more serious note....How the hell is PR gonna edit out all of the pre-zyuranger footage?


Who's to say they're even gonna adapt Gokaiger. Let's say they are. They can do any of the following:

1) Label them as other Rangers (a la Aquitar Rangers, foreign planet)
2) Cut out the footage of pre-Zyu teams and Dairanger
3) Create entirely new footage instead of using the Japanese footage
4) A combination of any of the above

Using already made footage would cut a lot of costs, but that doesn't mean Saban has to use EVERYTHING.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Ask Saban,they have something known as Zyu2.:ho


Toei shot the Zyu2 footage, and that was for exhausting the original Zyuranger material.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Not saying they would use EVERYTHING, but still, there are episode where it will focus on pre-zyu series as well. I guess they could dish out the extra dough for new original footage.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not saying they would use EVERYTHING, but still, there are episode where it will focus on pre-zyu series as well. I guess they could dish out the extra dough for new original footage.



Well as Youko said they can handwave it by just saying they're rangers from other planets. Like how the Kakuranger suits were turned into the Aquatarian rangers


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

You get some crazy ass storms and tornados last night EJ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You get some crazy ass storms and tornados last night EJ?



That was all further up north actually. We just got alot of rain all the way down here.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I heard it did some real damage over there in 'Bama. We had some of it over here in Georgia too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I heard it did some real damage over there in 'Bama. We had some of it over here in Georgia too.



Oh yeah tons of damage (About 200 people dead from Alabama alone) but it was all located up north in Birmingham, and the towns surrounding it. I hear a few of them might have been outright leveled. People at work were saying it was an F5...though some people think it might have been a F4.

Like I said though we just got alot of rain, though some people a few miles away in Mississipi did get Tornados.

And to think Hurricane season will be starting soon.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not saying they would use EVERYTHING, but still, there are episode where it will focus on pre-zyu series as well. I guess they could dish out the extra dough for new original footage.



That isnt a half bad idea 

I do hope Saban brings Gokaiger over, cuz these youngsters today need see PR's roots


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Saying that they're rangers from other planets like the Alien rangers kinda takes away the whole feel of what Gokaiger is about.

With Gokaiger you recongnize the past sentai heores cause they were all legitimate series on their own.

But I suppose these american youngsters wouldn't really give a shit anyway.... Eh. [Shrugs]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 28, 2011)

New Samurai episodes are on Saturdays at noon now. That means this weekend, with the premiere of the Gold Ranger! 

Wanna see Gold Ranger's Mega Mode?


And here's the Gold Ranger promo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoU10Be_dyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

His Mega Mode, and transformation looks far better then the other rangers.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> His Mega Mode, and transformation looks far better then the other rangers.


The Mega Mode is better because his helmet doesn't even change. Ergo, no mouthplate. I liked the Mega Modes before but now I want those mouthplate helmets to go away.

The sequence I like, but it's so silly how he keeps taking out the sword, unsheathing and re-sheathing. This is what I see in the sequence:

*grabs flying sword*
*puts sword away*
*takes out sword*
*spins it around*
*unsheathes it*
*backflips*
*sheathes it*

And now when he appears after the sequence, his sword has already been put away.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Apr 29, 2011)

best movie EVAAAAR


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2011)

Did I just see that fish-head Infershia god in the preview? I can't remember his name, lol.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Did I just see that fish-head Infershia god in the preview? I can't remember his name, lol.



Did I hear something bout Magiranger?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Mega Mode is better because his helmet doesn't even change. Ergo, no mouthplate. I liked the Mega Modes before but now I want those mouthplate helmets to go away.
> 
> The sequence I like, but it's so silly how he keeps taking out the sword, unsheathing and re-sheathing. This is what I see in the sequence:
> 
> ...




Yes, I guess you could say they did his mega mode "right". The helmet and mouth piece changes are quite annoying.

Also, he's black and gold. You can never go wrong with black and gold.

I believe we just finished talking about this...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Did I just see that fish-head Infershia god in the preview? I can't remember his name, lol.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Did I hear something bout Magiranger?



Yes, I do believe that was, Dagon.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> New Samurai episodes are on Saturdays at noon now. That means this weekend, with the premiere of the Gold Ranger!
> 
> Wanna see Gold Ranger's Mega Mode?
> 
> ...



yeah, thats win.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 30, 2011)

> # Mighty Morphin Power Rangers debuted the extended version of its theme song in season 2 after Simon Cowell (yes, _that_ one) commissioned it for the UK.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2011)

Dekaranger cast is going to dub S.P.D. in Japanese.


----------



## Talon. (May 1, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Dekaranger cast is going to dub S.P.D. in Japanese.



LOL thatll be something.

I'd kill to see how PRS is gonna handle the ShinkenBrown episode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKHQdrzgn0[/YOUTUBE]

Also, Yellow Lost Galaxy Ranger is gonna be at my local ComicCon


----------



## The Potential (May 1, 2011)

I bet it will be Bulk.


----------



## Talon. (May 1, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I bet it will be Bulk.



LMFAO. Thatll be too damn funny.


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2011)

It had to be done. 

Also, it was interesting seeing them struggling against their opponent for the first time.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2011)

They've never faced competent opponents 

also lol Walz literally bleed blue blood


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> They've never faced competent opponents
> 
> also lol Walz literally bleed blue blood



Lol, that hadn't occurred to me. 

Also, my interest in Shinkenger was piqued a bit.


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Lol, that hadn't occurred to me.
> 
> Also, my interest in Shinkenger was piqued a bit.



Love the set Aeon 

cant wait to watch the new episode when i get home frome school (Its 5AM right now)


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

Your set just reminds me of what I'm missing Aeon..

Still wins though..


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2011)

> Lol, that hadn't occurred to me.


I think one of them casually said that during the fight 


> Also, my interest in Shinkenger was piqued a bit.


This happens in the first 3 minutes of the series


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Ya man, I remember that opening, that was the shit. Big ass sword killing the shit out of those fodder.


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya man, I remember that opening, that was the shit. Big ass sword killing the shit out of those fodder.



fuck yeah  dont fuck with giant swords


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 3, 2011)

Toiles/Walz Giles is a real pussy,compare with Barizorg.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2011)

I seriously hope he's like a 2nd son of the Emperor or the run of the litter.


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2011)

More than likely Giles will get developed to become a threat, like Rio (sorta) was in Gekiranger.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 3, 2011)

Anyone knows the awesome soundtrack when they are transforming individual and fighting at the same time?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 3, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Anyone knows the awesome soundtrack when they are transforming individual and fighting at the same time?


Gokai Zenkai Dash! from the first mini-album.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> I seriously hope he's like a 2nd son of the Emperor or the run of the litter.



I honestly get the feeling the only reason he's trying to conquer earth is because The Empire and his father needed an excuse to get rid of him and get him out from under their feat


----------



## Talon. (May 3, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I honestly get the feeling the only reason he's trying to conquer earth is because The Empire and his father needed an excuse to get rid of him and get him out from under their feat



So basically he's a Japanese Invader Zim in a rubber suit?


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I honestly get the feeling the only reason he's trying to conquer earth is because The Empire and his father needed an excuse to get rid of him and get him out from under their feat



This sounds about right. Or one of the Avatar things where to prove his worth to his father, and go through his passage to a man or emperor, he has to complete this task of conquering a couple of planets.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 4, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Gokai Zenkai Dash! from the first mini-album.



Awesome.


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2011)

I dunno why, but im already curious about the next Sentai.

 

anyone guess what the theme would be?


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

I say another "magic" based theme.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2011)

So in the anniversary Super Sentai movie, all mechas and vehicles from all 35 series will combine into one super mecha.

Of course this will be done with CG, I'm sure making that kind of suit would kill the actor 


guess they had to do something to keep up with Great Leader beingtaller than Everest in the 40th


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I say another "magic" based theme.




I always thought a steampunk theme or a music theme would be neat. Black Ranger=BLACK METAL RANGER \m/ >.< \m/



Kilogram said:


> So in the anniversary Super Sentai movie, all mechas and vehicles from all 35 series will combine into one super mecha.
> 
> Of course this will be done with CG, I'm sure making that kind of suit would kill the actor
> 
> ...



FUCK. 

That'll be AMAZING.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Please, NO MUSIC theme. Oh God no.


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Please, NO MUSIC theme. Oh God no.



Why not? :/

also do want:


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 5, 2011)

Wait ....all 35 mechas?

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Episode 11 of Gokai was amazing. Amazing to see some out of suit fighting. Amazing to see the prince and one of his main generals come out of the ship too. Nice to see some Kaoru. Sooooo Joe's friend that was in his past is Barizorg right? Holy shit Doc had some sick moves b4 he transformed. Was like Eddy in Tekken. Nice choreography when morphed too. 

Zyuranger pek

Atleast the have the stamina to get back up after getting knocked out like 3 times. Other sentai would have been done after the 2nd knock down and de morph having them to retreat. Fucking pussy prince. GTFO you piece of shit. Damn Wall Flower Ahim. Do something useful. Finally a monster that didn't get killed in 1 episode. Overall amazing episode. Keep that shit up!


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Episode 11 of Gokai was amazing. Amazing to see some out of suit fighting. Amazing to see the prince and one of his main generals come out of the ship too. Nice to see some Kaoru. Sooooo Joe's friend that was in his past is Barizorg right? Holy shit Doc had some sick moves b4 he transformed. Was like Eddy in Tekken. Nice choreography when morphed too.
> 
> Zyuranger pek
> 
> Atleast the have the stamina to get back up after getting knocked out like 3 times. Other sentai would have been done after the 2nd knock down and de morph having them to retreat. Fucking pussy prince. GTFO you piece of shit. Damn Wall Flower Ahim. Do something useful. Finally a monster that didn't get killed in 1 episode. Overall amazing episode. Keep that shit up!



Damn right it was. that episode was amazing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 7, 2011)

Ahim is nice looking,but Luka got legs and a big ass.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Luka > Ahim any day of the week.


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Ahim is nice looking,but Luka got legs and a big ass.



and a maid outfit


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2011)

Luka is mine bitches hands off


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> Luka is mine bitches hands off




whoa hey now buddy. 

theres enough sexy to go around.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2011)

Over-Time is the best time

subs out already


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

you can have ahim


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2011)

My only comment for this week's episode is that was one big-ass sword.


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> My only comment for this week's episode is that was one big-ass sword.



Indeed. Over Time has a picture of Thor wielding Rekka Daizantou for the Raws of Gokaiger 12. So much win, lol.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

I wish they combined their weapons with the Zyurangers, old school style.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wish they combined their weapons with the Zyurangers, old school style.



That will happen probably when we get to the actual Zyuranger episode and when we get the Tyranno Zord for GokaiOh


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That will happen probably when we get to the actual Zyuranger episode and when we get the *Tyranno Zord for GokaiOh*



OH SHIT.

Isnt that when Gokai Silver is supposed to appear?


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That will happen probably when we get to the actual Zyuranger episode and when we get the Tyranno Zord for GokaiOh



Oh my.....

Also, in the show, did they say they need to get the special powers from each of the 35 series right? So far all of their powers are Zords. What are they gonna do with the earlier series that don't have zords? They gonna do something else for their super power?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh my.....
> 
> Also, in the show, did they say they need to get the special powers from each of the 35 series right? So far all of their powers are Zords. What are they gonna do with the earlier series that don't have zords? They gonna do something else for their super power?


For Goranger and JAKQ, they'll use their flying vehicles as auxiliaries.


----------



## Talon. (May 10, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> For Goranger and JAKQ, they'll use their flying vehicles as auxiliaries.



I didnt know they had flying vehicles to begin with.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2011)

current rumor is that the tyranno zord, one of the mechs from Sun Vulcan and the jet from Goranger will merge with the GokaiOh to form the

SunZyuGo (sanjuugo [35] ) GokaiOh


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 10, 2011)

Let's find out.:ho


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> current rumor is that the tyranno zord, one of the mechs from Sun Vulcan and the jet from Goranger will merge with the GokaiOh to form the
> 
> SunZyuGo (sanjuugo [35] ) GokaiOh



Ahhh. clever wording with that


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 11, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Legend (May 11, 2011)

I shouldnt be showing you guys this since luka/ Mao Ichimichi is mine, but ill be nice she's releasing her 1st photobook and idol video this junepek


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> I shouldnt be showing you guys this since luka/ Mao Ichimichi is mine, but ill be nice she's releasing her 1st photobook and idol video this junepek



Oh boy, thatll be something 

Just watched the newest Gokaiger yesterday. I gotta say...that really was one big ass sword. 

I gotta feel sorry for Joe, though. Cid was his only friend when he was in Zangyack, and Walz just ruined that. I saw a rumor that Cid was gonna come back as GokaiSilver, but i highly doubt that now, seeing that hes Barizorg and all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Just now catching up with Gokaiger. Finished episode 11. 

>No Shiba Takeru

I am disappoint, mein square


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2011)

Kaoru is kinda cool though


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2011)

So i just remembered something. If Decade stopped off in Shinkenger World, and all the Sentai are the same world....OH SHIT.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2011)

Red Racer and Insarn next week.


----------



## Talon. (May 14, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Red Racer and Insarn next week.



Srsly? already?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

damn, at the end of 12, I wish I could have my arms around Luka like that.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 15, 2011)

Love episode is coming,Red Racer has again win the heart of an enemy.


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2011)

Just saw the preview for next week and Zyurangers once again.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Just saw the preview for next week and Zyurangers once again.


Orly? A Zyurangers based episode? Or just cameo?


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

nah carranger it seems


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2011)

Silly me, I should have just posted the preview.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRo6VahDDRc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 16, 2011)

Red Racer is such a stud.


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Red Racer is such a stud.



The dudes a total badass 

its no wonder that Insarn would fall for him rly


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2011)

I knew I had forgotten about something. My only thoughts on episode 13 of Gokaiger were about Marvelous' pants.


----------



## Legend (May 20, 2011)

power rangers spd is coming to japan as some of you know with most of the dekarangers doing dubs

he's the trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK9oRRonjyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (May 20, 2011)

But, why????


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

Aeon said:


>



Dammit i hate my school

Stupid web filter blocks almost everything.

can someone gimme a basic lowdown of what that was about?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Dammit i hate my school
> 
> Stupid web filter blocks almost everything.
> 
> can someone gimme a basic lowdown of what that was about?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Stunt actors in 6th ranger suits. Dragon Ranger, Mega Silver, Time Fire, AbareKiller, and MagiShine. From this image, it appears the Gokaiger will be changing into them.


----------



## Eunectes (May 20, 2011)

AbareKiller in a skirt?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

This really surprised me: Kishi Yuji(best known as Red Racer) also does Ken Masters since Streetfighter3.

Shoryuken.


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Stunt actors in 6th ranger suits. Dragon Ranger, Mega Silver, Time Fire, AbareKiller, and MagiShine. From this image, it appears the Gokaiger will be changing into them.


I saw it nao 
I was liek wtf...but then i realized...Cap. Marvelous+TimeFire=Bricks in pants.


Eunectes said:


> AbareKiller in a skirt?



yeah, it is.
sort of want

Edit: Just watched the new samurai Ep.

Antonio is really growing on me as a character, and it was good to see the Clawzord finally get some action.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 21, 2011)

So the pirates have to unlock every team's power?  Is that really where all of this is headed?


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2011)

Since like episode 3 that was apparent.

AkaRed told Marvelous to go look for "the greatest treasure in the universe", but to do that he needs to unlock the powers of all the sentais.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2011)

Also this new episode was lol, raw it during the raw stream.  Can't wait for subs


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Holy fuck,episode 14 is SUBARASHIIIIIIIII.

-Insarn in love(blushings!)
-A jealous  ex highschool crush(flashback complete with uniforms!)
-Insarn dance on Mozart:The Magic Flute twice!(in the mother ship and then with Kyosuke to avoid MOTW attacks)
-Kyosuke slapping his Red Racer silhouette away 
-The Gokaigers are flabbergasted by the triangle scene in front of them
-Red Racer almost got kissed(in a kinky way)
-Transforming in Turborangers only to realise it must be Carranger instead
-I love you in gratuitous English
-Epic Carranger pose with the music

Fun indeed.


----------



## Talon. (May 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Also this new episode was lol, raw it during the raw stream.  Can't wait for subs


Oh Shit 


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Holy fuck,episode 14 is SUBARASHIIIIIIIII.
> 
> -Insarn in love(blushings!)
> -A jealous  ex highschool crush(flashback complete with uniforms!)
> ...


isnt everything Subarahii?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Kinky Insarn ride.

Don recognize Insarn?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Estranged parent and child without knowing?


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2011)

Overall this episode was a laugh riot.


----------



## Talon. (May 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Overall this episode was a laugh riot.



lol i gotta wait a while before i can see it. Nice avy


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

Classic episode 14 of Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2011)

Oh my god This episode was perfection


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

Everybody except Kyosuke was speechless/WTF during the _I love you _scene.


E.T with uniforms




Gokaisilver Revealed 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Since the confirmation of this year's sixth warrior, even before Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger even aired, we already got a bunch of rumors regarding his identity. And finally, after months of waiting, we present to you, GOKAISILVER!


Gai Ikari is human who absolutely loves Super Sentai. One day, he saves a girl's life from a car accident, but was hurt. He then meets AbareKiller (in the form of Mikoto), DragonRanger, and TimeFire in his dream.

The three previous 6th rangers approved his heroic action and sees Gai as a worthy candidate for the new 6th ranger, they then pass GokaiCelluar and Ranger Keys to him. He gets extremely excited when he sees the Ranger Keys. He became a pirate in order to defeat Zangyack and to defend peace.


With the GokaiCellular, Gai Ikari can transform into GokaiSilver! His main weapon is the GokaiSpear which has two modes, the Gun Mode and Anchor Mode. By inserting the power up key, Gold Anchor Key, into the GokaiCellular, he can access the Gold Mode.


GokaiSilver's Robo will be called "Goujyujin" (Strong Beast God). It is a combination of GouJyuDrill and the GouJyuRex. The robo's right arm is a drill. The left arm is the Tyranno's head. The legs are the Tyranno legs. It is rumored that only arm swapping might be an option, so probably no gattai with GokaiOh.

As per previous rumors, GokaiSilver will debut either during the shows tribute to Kyouryu Sentai Zyuranger or Mirai Sentai Timeranger.




Gokaiger becoming more awesome


----------



## LMJ (May 23, 2011)

Damn that one mode he is in, with all the 6th helms looks sooo bulky, how can you move in that?


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Gokaisilver Revealed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



AMAZING 

Damn, I cant wait to see this guy in action.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2011)

Gold Mode looks garish and unwieldy as fuck...i'm hopin it looks better in action...but good lord.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 24, 2011)

I'm hoping it's only there when he needs to Gokai Change. There only seems to be a few shots of him without it though. I don't really like how his helmet is different aesthetically from the Gokaigers but he's the sixth and I do like the anchor/bandana thing.


----------



## The Potential (May 24, 2011)

Not feeling that armor mode at all.

Seems promising though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 25, 2011)

We will know soon enough.:ho


----------



## Talon. (May 26, 2011)

Man, I loved last weeks episode of Samurai.

theyre really giving Antonio alot of the spotlight. His megazord is pretty sweet too.

I dont understand the whole deal about the directions though (Claw Zord: East, West, North, South modes) I know theyre limited by the Sentai footage, but they can do better than those names.


----------



## The Potential (May 28, 2011)

That episode definaitly showcased Mike as the best actor out of the group. Next is Antonio, then Jaden.

The others still could use some work.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Damn, just watched Gokai 15. Luka DEM LEGS


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2011)

The Potential said:


> That episode definaitly showcased Mike as the best actor out of the group. Next is Antonio, then Jaden.
> 
> The others still could use some work.



I agree. 

Just watched the Carranger ep of Gokaiger.

that episode was just _absurd_. i have never laughed so hard at a sentai series since Go-Onger.


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2011)

Power Rangers Samurai spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently there are rumors going around that female Red Samurai Ranger has been cast.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

The new and improved Shiba Kaoru?

Wait, so gonna pull a Zyu2 or use GoOn stuff for next season?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I agree.
> 
> Just watched the Carranger ep of Gokaiger.
> 
> that episode was just _absurd_. i have never laughed so hard at a sentai series since Go-Onger.



Now go and watch what little of Carranger is subbed...The villians blow up planets for the lolz.


----------



## The Potential (May 31, 2011)

For the lolz? really? Thats classic!


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Power Rangers Samurai spoilers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude...sweet. Kaoru was everything i wanted for a female sentai Red. Cute, and a total badass.

Lets hope her american incarnation is just as awesome.
(Im still looking forward to a ShinkenBrown episode)



Emperor Joker said:


> Now go and watch what little of Carranger is subbed...The villians blow up planets for the lolz.



bahahahahaha. thats too damn good. Is the main bad guy as hilarious as Divatox was in Turbo?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Is the main bad guy as hilarious as Divatox was in Turbo?


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

you dont remember that? Divatox in PR:Turbo was one of the goofiest villains ever, always beating up on her Generals and whatnot, proclaiming that she was the big baddy supergenius while constantly being proven wrong by the Rangers? yeah, id say thats pretty funny. plus, she was always shouting.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

That is what made her annoying. Nothing good comes from her. Ugh /fuck Elgar.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That is what made her annoying. Nothing good comes from her. Ugh /fuck Elgar.



She was annoying to a point, but it still made me laugh. 
Especially in the Turbo movie when she kidnapped Bulk and Skull, that was hilarious.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Only thing hilarious from that is the turbo movie was because of Bulk and Skull, she added nothing to the hilarity that ensued.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Only thing hilarious from that is the turbo movie was because of Bulk and Skull, she added nothing to the hilarity that ensued.



Eh, to each their own.

I just think she was one of the funnier villains, right behind Rita and Lord Zedd in MMPR seasons 2 and 3.

I almost forgot how jealous Divatox got when she was replaced by Andromeda in PR:In Space. that got pretty funny, IIRC Andromeda was her neice.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Andromeda was a villain for sure! Ill take her over most of the villains in the series.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 2, 2011)

Astronema, guys. And yes, she was a great villainess. She wasn't related to Divatox, though. That would make her and Elgar siblings... including Andros.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2011)

the villains in carranger are actually funny is what I'll say


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Astronema, guys. And yes, she was a great villainess. She wasn't related to Divatox, though. That would make her and Elgar siblings... including Andros.



I could never remember that, i havent watched In Space since it originally aired. What i have seen of MegaRanger is totally different from In Space.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2011)

Abaranger being subbed by us (MCS).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I could never remember that, i havent watched In Space since it originally aired. What i have seen of MegaRanger is totally different from In Space.



Just wait til you get Gingaman. If you think Megaranger and In Space are completely diffenent, boy you haven't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2011)

Dino Thunder and Abaranger. 

Especially Abarekiller.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 3, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Just wait til you get Gingaman. If you think Megaranger and In Space are completely diffenent, boy you haven't seen nothing yet.



How so? i havent been able to DL any gingaman, my computer is a retard and a half.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 3, 2011)

Jesus, that Abaranger soundtrack.

Endoh, Kageyama, Kushida.

Also, Dead End Game.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 3, 2011)

Also, if you want a massive difference, try Zeo and Ohranger.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 4, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Also, if you want a massive difference, try Zeo and Ohranger.



i've watched OhRanger, there is a pretty huge difference there.

I honestly think that Disney and Saban did the PR storylines close to the Sentai for fanservice to the Sentai fans.

anywho, after reading about Gai Ikari/GokaiSilver, im pretty sure  theyre breaking the fourth wall a bit.

Am I the only one who sees this?

Edit: new episode of Samurai today, Antonio had the Black Box.

So maybe we'll see the Super Modes from Shinkenger?


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

Trailer for the summer movie


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFb25XkheGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jun 5, 2011)

I read something interesting about PR:Zeo on The Morphing Grid.

According to the page on the ZeoZords, theyre still sitting in the Zeo bunker.

that could be a really interesting plot point for a possible (but HIGHLY UNLIKELY) US version of Gokaiger.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm surprised no one else has posted lately. Anyway, based on the preview, I think I already love Gokai Silver.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, so we are going with a comic relief 6th ranger ala Shinken? That Trident looks BADASS.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

So, what is this replacing again? I started Shinkenger but haven't gotten that far along yet.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 9, 2011)

I figure thats just Samurai Red's Battlizer. You know, typical Power Rangers after Turbo.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So, what is this replacing again? I started Shinkenger but haven't gotten that far along yet.



I dont think this'll replace anything, I think its one of those extra toys they designed that isnt really in the show a la RPM.

*Spoiler*: __ 









admittingly, it wouldve been awesome to see those guys in the show


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 9, 2011)

It's the Shogun Battlized Armor so there's a chance the Battlizer will return with that. It's speculated to be in that black box, but who knows.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 10, 2011)

Anybody know anything about the Sentai version of the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers The Movie? I mean is there one like that?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2011)

> So, what is this replacing again?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> .



what...the fuck.



So i got to thinking....How the hell are groups like Over-Time and TV-N able to keep doing this? i mean, it seems as if theyve been doing it for years and no one has caught on? the fuck?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2011)

caught onto what?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 11, 2011)

Subbing,GUIS is also good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Anybody know anything about the Sentai version of the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers The Movie? I mean is there one like that?


Which one?You are talking about a lot of VS and season specific movies.

Episode 17 of KSG is awesome and funny,looks like Gentai has a new bro to match.

Next episode is going to be epic.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

Gai is a spaz but i like him


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Gai is almost TOO much like a low rent Genta.  but Genta was high quality, so even a low rent version is still very good


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

i never saw shinkenger, Gokaiger is my 1st


----------



## LMJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont think I like the guy....atleast not yet. Another Genta....I actually thought that the original 5 rangers wouldnt be able to transform into those new keys. And wtf they got 11 great powers already? Guess that is an easy way to write off the other old sentai series that didnt have mecha in the first place.

Dat Fucking Spear . You can see some real shit bout to go down in the following episodes since you see that one commander guy not liking the prince strapping bombs to the other MotW.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Gai is almost TOO much like a low rent Genta.  but Genta was high quality, so even a low rent version is still very good



Interesting. 

And unfortunately I haven't had time to watch more of Shinkenger past the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

i guess the movie has them get more powers besides goseiger's


----------



## Talon. (Jun 13, 2011)

Gai is just so goofy, he's eventually gonna grow on me. 

He was so boss with that fucking spear. Too bad theres no Sentai or KR next week :c gotta wait til the week after.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2011)

ALL 17 seasons of PR will be on netflix streaming beginning TOMORROW

this includes all of Beetleborgs and VR Troopers


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2011)

FUCK.YES!!!!!

no masked rider?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy shit, all i saw was BEETLEBORGS AND VR TROOPERS. Gonna get netflix right now.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 16, 2011)

All 17 seasons!?

I have netflix, must watch as soon as I get from school!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 16, 2011)

The Potential said:


> All 17 seasons!?
> 
> I have netflix, must watch as soon as I get from school!


Not just the 17 seasons; it also includes the 32 reversioned MMPR. 

Any more PR news from Saban at the Licensing Expo should be coming out anytime at the end of the day, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 16, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Not just the 17 seasons; it also includes the *32 reversioned MMPR. *
> 
> Any more PR news from Saban at the Licensing Expo should be coming out anytime at the end of the day, but I haven't heard anything yet.



I apologize for my ignorence, but I do not know what the bolded part means..:sweat


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 16, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I apologize for my ignorence, but I do not know what the bolded part means..:sweat


It's best that you don't. Trust me.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol, I kinda want to know what it means myself.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Lol, I kinda want to know what it means myself.



It means that it was the shitty Disney version from last year Dx


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Which one?You are talking about a lot of VS and season specific movies.
> 
> Episode 17 of KSG is awesome and funny,looks like Gentai has a new bro to match.
> 
> Next episode is going to be epic.



The one with Ivan Ooze in it?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2011)

That was the movie


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> That was the movie



that movie is still watchable to this day.

plus, Paul Freeman is so 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6HLo7ppwK4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Jun 18, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's best that you don't. Trust me.





Aeon said:


> Lol, I kinda want to know what it means myself.





Talon. said:


> It means that it was the shitty Disney version from last year Dx



I honestly shouldn't have watched it and neither should you Aeon. Trust me..


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2011)

gotta love On Demand. Im watching "The Blue and The Gold" episode of Samurai.

I really, really, really hate Kevin. 
1) hes too much like Ryuunosuke (i blame the script)
2) his actor has ABSOLUTELY NO EMOTION. 

I however, did like Ryuunosuke. the whole "imma be up Takerus ass at all times because im old shool like that" demeanor kinda worked for him. it doesnt work for Kevin at all.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel the same way about Kevin. I honestly just can't stand the way his character is portrayed.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I feel the same way about Kevin. I honestly just can't stand the way his character is portrayed.



like i said, it worked for Ryuunosuke in Shinkenger, but not for Kevin.

the only one IMO that isnt like their sentai counterpart is Emily. I can honestly see no relation to Mako.





theyre baaaaack


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome

Thought this was interesting

[YOUTUBE]IU6-JZDr3PQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 21, 2011)

Talon. said:


> like i said, it worked for Ryuunosuke in Shinkenger, but not for Kevin.
> 
> the only one IMO that isnt like their sentai counterpart is Emily. I can honestly see no relation to Mako.
> 
> ...


"Oba-san"/ex-AV is coming back?

About time


----------



## Talon. (Jun 21, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> "Oba-san"/ex-AV is coming back?
> 
> About time



yep. IMO G3 Princess is one of the few better aspects of Go-Onger, besides the Engines themselves and Go On-Wings.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's some PR Samurai news.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Here's some PR Samurai news.



it looks like Antonio is wearing a modified Akatsuki robe 


but this'll be a first for PR, I honestly dont remember there ever being any female leaders.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> it looks like Antonio is wearing a modified Akatsuki robe
> 
> 
> but this'll be a first for PR, I honestly dont remember there ever being any female leaders.


Delphine (Alien Rangers) and Charlie (SPD A-Squad).

Charlie is also the first female red in PR.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Delphine (Alien Rangers) and Charlie (SPD A-Squad).
> 
> Charlie is also the first female red in PR.



Shit, i completely forgot about them.

Yui Koike is


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> it looks like Antonio is wearing a modified Akatsuki robe
> 
> 
> but this'll be a first for PR, I honestly dont remember there ever being any female leaders.



Jen from Time Force was for all purposes was the actual leader of the team.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 22, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Jen from Time Force was for all purposes the actual leader of the team.



yeah...i guess you could say that.  IIRC the Red Ranger died, so she kinda took over.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Talon. (Jun 23, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

Fodder Hommunculous (sp?)


----------



## Talon. (Jun 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Fodder Homunculous (sp?)



i can see that much but its quite disturbing


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol is that something from the movie? I wonder how it took to take down the Amalgam Mook Monster...


----------



## The Potential (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that thing made up of every Sentai series foot soldier?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 23, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Is that thing made up of every Sentai series foot soldier?


Pretty much, yeah. It's from the 199 movie, where all the foot soldiers show up. I'm guessing they all fuse into that thing.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

> It's from the 199 movie


No, it's from the upcoming Summer movie with the Ghost Pirates


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> No, it's from the upcoming Summer movie with the Ghost Pirates


Ah, getting things mixed up. My mistake.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> No, it's from the upcoming Summer movie with the Ghost Pirates



that movie is gonna be sweet




Baseball Mask creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish i was Mao's ideal man


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2011)

Episode 18 was epic awesome.

Next episode: Bioman,all 6th/Extra senshi's and Gold mode.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> I wish i was Mao's ideal man



its kinda funny that shes a year older than me.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2011)

I am 5 years and 1 month  older.:ho

Ikari mech comes from Timeranger future!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

She's 8 months older than mepek


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess who's coming to PR Samurai. 



[YOUTUBE]ZIsVUJ3SPNw[/YOUTUBE]

Unless this was already known, since I see this vid was upped on youtube a month ago.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

awesome


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 26, 2011)

This episode was awesome 
GokaiSilver's Giant Robot GoZyuJin is awesome
My favorite parts are Gokaiger turning into Silver Rangers and Gokai Red giving the King Ranger Key instead of the Shiken Gold Key XD


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Guess who's coming to PR Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that earlier. i think it'll be pretty cool



HEATAQUA said:


> This episode was awesome
> GokaiSilver's Giant Robot GoZyuJin is awesome
> My favorite parts are Gokaiger turning into Silver Rangers and Gokai Red giving the King Ranger Key instead of the Shiken Gold Key XD



I lol'd at  that.

"No, the key is all gold and shiny!" xD

cant wait for the next episode though.

I honestly didnt expect the Drill to come from the future, I kinda figured it would come outta nowhere. Also, how exactly is the drill a reference to Time Fire?


----------



## Corran (Jun 27, 2011)

So after seeing Aeon's sets I decided to watch Gokaiger. I am now in love with Japanese sentai 
Should I get any other series?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> So after seeing Aeon's sets I decided to watch Gokaiger. I am now in love with Japanese sentai
> Should I get any other series?


Gekiranger and Abaranger.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2011)

You know what to do


----------



## Talon. (Jun 29, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Gekiranger and Abaranger.



QFT

also Go-Onger if youre looking for some chuckles.

Ugh...i hate RPM still. why couldnt they try and do a silly-ish show with that? drives me nuts when they take a goofy sentai and turn it into a serious PR show. Dx


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2011)

Talon. said:


> QFT
> 
> also Go-Onger if youre looking for some chuckles.
> 
> Ugh...i hate RPM still. why couldnt they try and do a silly-ish show with that? drives me nuts when they take a goofy sentai and turn it into a serious PR show. Dx



I actually liked RPM, it was essentially Turbo done right.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Gingaman and Boukenger tribute eps back to back


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 30, 2011)

Not really,Castiel.There is an episode between.

Hilarious in hindsight moment: Episode 38 of PR Lost Galaxy 


> Leo: Trakeena was just like her father. Bad to the bone...
> Damon: Tough as nails...
> Leo/Damon: ...And cute!!



Which resulted in romance on the set:Amy Miller and Reggie Role married after the season end.

End note:(she has 3 kids as of now).


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2011)

i agree.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 30, 2011)

She could be a a Shelinda look a like,but it was to hot for USA tv.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVlnJgV1o58[/YOUTUBE]
Fapworthy indeed.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

> Not really,Castiel.There is an episode between.


My sources say it's really back to back, one then the other.  THEN a non tribute ep, in between Boukenger and GoGoV


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 30, 2011)

Castiel said:


> My sources say it's really back to back, one then the other.  THEN a non tribute ep, in between Boukenger and GoGoV



Episode 21,22 and 24 are tributes eps indeed.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 1, 2011)

Either way, that guy from Gingaman has no place taking Gai's changer. bitch better keep his hands off it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Either way, that guy from Gingaman has no place taking Gai's changer. bitch better keep his hands off it


Huuyga is also Ninja Red.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Jul 3, 2011)

gokai silver gold mode is pretty cool.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 3, 2011)

The new episode was awesome 
Go-On Wings Fusion and Gokai Silver Gold Mode were awesome
The Monster Of The Week was cool


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 3, 2011)

Talon. said:


> you poor soul, go use
> 
> Is there always a closet gay character in sentai?



Not happening. If Kilo cant change my stubborn ways, then ye best save your energy


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 3, 2011)

G.U.I.S?


----------



## Talon. (Jul 4, 2011)

i personally have no interest in trying GUIS, is it better than OT?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2011)

Not really, but they're still a pretty good group.

oh and people


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

^sweetness.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Why the hell does Silver get a power up so damn soon? And what is going to happen to those extra keys that Basco has? Are they going to silver too? Since they are the extra ranger keys. Dunno if it would be 6th ranger keys. More like Aux ranger keys. I say Magna Defender!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the hell does Silver get a power up so damn soon? And what is going to happen to those extra keys that Basco has? Are they going to silver too? Since they are the extra ranger keys. Dunno if it would be 6th ranger keys. More like Aux ranger keys. I say Magna Defender!


Well, the GokaiCellular has the faces of the 15 sixths so naturally he'd only be able to use those. However, next episode preview, it looks like Hyuuga uses the GokaiCellular to change into KuroKishi, so maybe it doesn't actually matter what button he uses if it doesn't match the key. 

And don't worry about Gokai Silver. He gets the initial spotlight but then it gets downplayed right after.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Ya, but atleast wait until the other rangers get their super power upgrades b4 silver gets his like 2 episodes later.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 7, 2011)

I doubt it matters what button Gai hits on his GokaiCelluar, especially with the OhRanger-Shinkenger mix-up

I mean, I can easily see him taking the wrong key from Marvelous, but I'm pretty sure since he thought he had Shinkengold's key that he hit the Shinkengold button


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 12, 2011)

Hyuga is a bastard.:ho

At least he gave his ranger key to Gai(grand powers is either Bull Taurus or Lights of Ginga).


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't post in this thread

post here


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 17, 2011)

Insarn can fight?What else is she capable of?

Episode 21 was awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTt9DAQAlFg&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/YOUTUBE]
Super Sentai villains Getter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

So I keep trying to watch the Gokaiger episodes up at Over-Time, but every time I try to play them, they end up freezing or lagging to the point where they won't play at all. I can't even move or delete them from my computer. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Sin (Jul 18, 2011)

So hey guys, I haven't watched PR in a few seasons (last I saw was Mystic Force) but recently I got into watching the History of the Power Rangers series and it kicked my nostalgia into high-gear. Now I want to catch up on what I've missed (overdrive-samurai).

Problem is, I can't find the eps anywhere online. Does anyone have any guidance as to where I can get myself some PR?


----------



## Talon. (Jul 26, 2011)

Sin said:


> So hey guys, I haven't watched PR in a few seasons (last I saw was Mystic Force) but recently I got into watching the History of the Power Rangers series and it kicked my nostalgia into high-gear. Now I want to catch up on what I've missed (overdrive-samurai).
> 
> Problem is, I can't find the eps anywhere online. Does anyone have any guidance as to where I can get myself some PR?



netflix 


ive been catching up On Gokaiger. Th Flying Ghost Ship Movie looks interesting, to say the least. theyre fighting an evil version of Gokai-Oh.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 3, 2011)

Oiles is trolling again.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 4, 2011)

Im hoping this Power Rider thing is only for the Decade Eps of Shinkenger being adapted.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

they may do a spin off, like they did for masked rider and use that to start their kamen rider franchise


----------



## Talon. (Aug 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> they may do a spin off, like they did for masked rider and use that to start their kamen rider franchise



i hope not


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

if they stick to the script like they did with shinkenger i dont mind

i just dont want another masked rider

i can see a American Kamen Rider W


----------



## Talon. (Aug 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> if they stick to the script like they did with shinkenger i dont mind
> 
> i just dont want another masked rider
> 
> i can see a American Kamen Rider W



same here, make it take place in Chicago


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

Put it in LA kill the smog monster


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Im hoping this Power Rider thing is only for the Decade Eps of Shinkenger being adapted.


From what I read, the true crossover with those two franchises was on the Kamen Rider side, while Shinkenger's was just a small cameo and was really nothing.


----------



## jazz189 (Aug 8, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> From what I read, the true crossover with those two franchises was on the Kamen Rider side, while Shinkenger's was just a small cameo and was really nothing.



that was pretty much what it was, Shinkenger just had a teaser for it, but otherwise Decade didn't show up at all.

On this week's episode Jealoushitto returns, and hilarity ensues. 

Also Monster Alien/human babies 

next week pirates vs. ninjas


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't really care for this episode much, and the Gokaigers didn't seem to care much either, lol. The Gokai Changes were the only highlights, I thought. Megaranger, Timeranger, and Hurricanger!


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Aug 10, 2011)

seems like next ep, char aznable's VA will be voicing the villain


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2011)

Wasnt there an American Kame Rider adaption called Dragon Rider or something?

Also, I named my new laptop GokaiSilver


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wasnt there an American Kame Rider adaption called Dragon Rider or something?
> 
> Also, I named my new laptop GokaiSilver



Kamen Rider Dragon Knight...oddly enough while not popular in the states it's supposedly more popular in Japan than the series it's based on (Ryuki) or so I heard


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Kamen Rider Dragon Knight...oddly enough while not popular in the states it's supposedly more popular in Japan than the series it's based on (Ryuki) or so I heard



yeah, it is lol.


so this is pretty cool i guess.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought that this was pretty funny:
[YOUTUBE]V00FqjAvifI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I thought that this was pretty funny:
> [YOUTUBE]V00FqjAvifI[/YOUTUBE]



lol thats so wierd.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shark jr. only lost in the newest ep because he was not red and not in red zaku


----------



## Talon. (Aug 15, 2011)

So i havent gotten to watch the Hurricanger episode yet...but thats okay.

I just got word of SH Figuarts GoseiKnight and Fuwa Juuzo.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2011)

> Shark jr. only lost in the newest ep because he was not red and not in red zaku


I think you mean

SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArk




also in this universe Amuro called dibs on red


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2011)

so i watched the Hurricanger tribute ep....i have a question: whats the fucking deal with fuuraimaru? i thought he could only appear when the Hurricangers and the Gouraigers used their power-ball thingys in tandem or something.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> so i watched the Hurricanger tribute ep....i have a question: whats the fucking deal with fuuraimaru? i thought he could only appear when the Hurricangers and the Gouraigers used their power-ball thingys in tandem or something.


Well Fuuraimaru did get a bit of a cosmetic change, and as it's their ultimate power, the Karakuri Ball is probably unneeded.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol at Insarn bitchslappping MOTW.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i have 1 thing to say: the bird bird bird, the bird is the word


----------



## Talon. (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> i have 1 thing to say: the bird bird bird, the bird is the word



you have no clue how hard I lold when he said that.

i liked the huge group transformation, especially when HurricaneRed did his ASSANJOUUUU thing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

same here

twas awesome


----------



## Talon. (Aug 24, 2011)

indeed it was 

Gai said that they have the Go-Onger great power already, so why are they doing a GokaiMachine?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2011)

Because they still need to show off the Go-onger's great power.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 25, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I thought that this was pretty funny:
> [YOUTUBE]V00FqjAvifI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Aug 25, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Because they still need to show off the Go-onger's great power.



if thats the case, then why dont they make GokaiMachines for the rest of the Powers they got in the movie?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 25, 2011)

Talon. said:


> if thats the case, then why dont they make GokaiMachines for the rest of the Powers they got in the movie?


They're not all gonna be Machines. For instance, Gekiranger's ultimate power allows GokaiOh to release the Geki Beasts. I think having every power just be an accessory to GokaiOh would be overkill, in any case. Whatever powers they got in the 199 movie will probably be some sort of attack... or be useless like Carranger's.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 27, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> They're not all gonna be Machines. For instance, Gekiranger's ultimate power allows GokaiOh to release the Geki Beasts. I think having every power just be an accessory to GokaiOh would be overkill, in any case. Whatever powers they got in the 199 movie will probably be some sort of attack... or be useless like Carranger's.



TBH they couldve made gekirangers power work with small spring loaded gekibeasts...or something. hell, they couldve done Goranger's as a toy.



Gokai 27 was pretty solid.


Luka and Don switching bodies 


i love how Black Condor From Jetman is gonna transform in the next episode.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2011)

I finally caught up. Hadn't watched the episodes of the past two weeks. The team up with Hurricanger was awesome.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetman Gai is officially dead.
With a pimp gravestone.:ho


----------



## Talon. (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Jetman Gai is officially dead.
> With a pimp gravestone.:ho



I know  hence why he was allowed to change without the ranger key.

but it doesnt explain why Gai cant see him


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably because Earthlings can't see dead people or something to that effect.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2011)

Gai not being able to see him irked me a bit. I wish we could have gotten an explanation as to why.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 5, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Probably because Earthlings can't see dead people or something to that effect.



If thats the case then how come he coud see AbareKiller, Burai, and TimeFire in his vision oof what was essentially some kind of Sentai afterlife?



Aeon said:


> Gai not being able to see him irked me a bit. I wish we could have gotten an explanation as to why.



Same, although i have a theory. its half baked, but maybe its because Jetman didnt have a sixth? sounds silly i know but the more i thought about it the more it made sense. Everyone EXCEPT Gai could see him.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2011)

i was thinking that too


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 5, 2011)

Yuki Gai is a pimp.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> If thats the case then how come he coud see AbareKiller, Burai, and TimeFire in his vision oof what was essentially some kind of Sentai afterlife?


Ikari Gai was at the point between life and death there, so that's one theory in mind. They were part of Gai's little dream world that he sometimes has. Yuki Gai, a dead person, showed up on Earth. The Zangyack were able to see Yuki Gai as well, so I'm leaning towards the non-human thing. Also, Gai not seeing Gai could be a joke.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 7, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ikari Gai was at the point between life and death there, so that's one theory in mind. They were part of Gai's little dream world that he sometimes has. Yuki Gai, a dead person, showed up on Earth. The Zangyack were able to see Yuki Gai as well, so I'm leaning towards the non-human thing. Also, Gai not seeing Gai could be a joke.



good point.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

Btw, what do you think about this?


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah its a interesting rumor i winder the validity of it


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

> Please take these rumors with a grain of salt.




At least it is specified.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Blade said:


> Btw, what do you think about this?



I think its legit.

it makes sense, from what i notice about the way AkaRed is portrayed in Gokaiger is that he does things that seem really off but they have a positive meaning in the end.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

im guessing everyone knows the greatest treasure in the universe is the earth itself or humans


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised for the greatest treasure to turn out to be something like that, but I'd rather it not be totally cheesy.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> im guessing everyone knows the greatest treasure in the universe is the earth itself or humans



I think its the rumored "Super Gokaiger" forms.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2011)

You know i'm seriously expecting daddy dearest to ring up Walz Gill any episode now, demanding why he hasn't conquered this back water piss hole of a planet yet. It's getting to that point in the series where big bad's going to show up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Where is Marvelous' battlizer?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> You know i'm seriously expecting daddy dearest to ring up Walz Gill any episode now, demanding why he hasn't conquered this back water piss hole of a planet yet. It's getting to that point in the series where big bad's going to show up.



Me too. I think that hes gonna show up within the next ten episodes.




Legend said:


> Where is Marvelous' battlizer?



I dont think hes gonna get one. if he does it probably wont be for a while now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Where is Marvelous' battlizer?


Battlizers aren't used in Super Sentai, except that one time Toei used the SPD Battlizer in Magiranger vs. Dekaranger.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2011)

Didnt Shinkenred get a supermode or something


Gokaiger is my 1st Sentai


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Didnt Shinkenred get a supermode or something
> 
> 
> Gokaiger is my 1st Sentai


The Battlizers are exclusive to Power Rangers. Starting from In Space, we've had Battlizers and similar stuff like the Mega Battles. The only seasons not to have them are Jungle Fury and RPM. It's speculated that the Black Box in Samurai will be the Battlizer. 

The Battlizers are different from the team power-ups such as Lights of Orion, Super Dino Mode, and S.W.A.T.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahh i see, well think something like that is coming?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Ahh i see, well think something like that is coming?


I think the Gokaigers probably don't need any super mode since they have complete access to 34 previous teams. I think that's one of the reasons why the Gokaigers don't have their own individual weapons like the old Sentai do; all they have are their guns and sabers. However, they will have the Gokai Galleon Buster soon. I also think maybe the Gokaigers have access to previous team's super modes, but who knows.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> I think the Gokaigers probably don't need any super mode since they have complete access to 34 previous teams. I think that's one of the reasons why the Gokaigers don't have their own individual weapons like the old Sentai do; all they have are their guns and sabers. However, they will have the Gokai Galleon Buster soon. *I also think maybe the Gokaigers have access to previous team's super modes, but who knows.*



This may fall under that Super Gokaiger mode.


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I think its legit.
> 
> it makes sense, from what i notice about the way AkaRed is portrayed in Gokaiger is that he does things that seem really off but they have a positive meaning in the end.





*Spoiler*: __ 



About Gai, if he dies like a hero in the end, i'll not have a problem. After all, the 6th ranger path is most of the times a heroic one.







QBnoYouko said:


> The Battlizers are different from the team power-ups such as Lights of Orion, Super Dino Mode, and S.W.A.T.




Yeah, super sentai series, have various power ups like Abare mode, S.W.A.T mode, Super Geki mode, Legend Mode, etc. And almost all the times, the Red Ranger has his own final power up. Because he is badass like that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm actually expecting gai to die as well, not because he's a Sixth, but because he got his powers from the 3 most notable sixth rangers who did die.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm actually expecting gai to die as well, not because he's a Sixth, but because he got his powers from the 3 most notable sixth rangers who did die.



You have a point there.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 12, 2011)

It's Hakase real life hair.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's Hakase real life hair.



lol 403 forbidden.


Gotta love the AbarePink key. its made from duct tape 




Also, Emiri was annoying as fuck.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2011)

Super Sentai 2012 Rumor: Hyaki Sentai Hidenger




> Apparently, another Super Sentai 2012 rumor showed up! It also revolves around Japanese folklore, but this time, it will be called “Hyaki Sentai Hidenger 百奇戦隊ヒデンジャー.”
> 
> Literally translated as Hundred Stranges Task Force Mystery Ranger, “Hyaki” is a pun on “Hyakki Yakou” which means “100 Demon Night parade” from Asian folklore. The rangers are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2011)

The US version should have fun adapting this series.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2011)

of course


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Super Sentai 2012 Rumor: Hyaki Sentai Hidenger




meh...I dont think theyll do another 3-man sentai.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> meh...I dont think theyll do another 3-man sentai.


Following each anniversary season since Gaoranger, the next two Sentai start out as three-man teams. After Gaoranger was Hurricanger and Abaranger. After Boukenger was Gekiranger and Go-onger. Going by this pattern, the next one after Gokaiger will likely be an initial three-man team. Of course, it might not turn out this way for the 36th Super Sentai. We should find out soon enough.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Following each anniversary season since Gaoranger, the next two Sentai start out as three-man teams. After Gaoranger was Hurricanger and Abaranger. After Boukenger was Gekiranger and Go-onger. Going by this pattern, the next one after Gokaiger will likely be an initial three-man team. Of course, it might not turn out this way for the 36th Super Sentai. We should find out soon enough.



the designs should leak around the end of Nomber, at the earliest.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 20, 2011)

Liveman Super Robo?Awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Liveman Super Robo?Awesome.



I know right? that should be a GokaiMachine. Also, next is Engine Machalon.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Fucking 31 was pimp. Nice change at the end. Didn't expect that. Bout time they threw us a curveball.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Basco is a beast, i thought he was gonna turn into akared and really fuck with marvelous


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> Basco is a beast, i thought he was gonna turn into akared and really fuck with marvelous



that wouldve been a mindfuck on a whole new level.


so much for him being the rumored 7th gokaiger.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Tokumei Sentai Gobuster: Super Sentai 2012 Confirmed!*



> After lots of rumors circulating the internet, we finally got the confirmed title for the 2012 and 36th Super Sentai series. It will be entitled Tokumei Sentai Gobuster a.k.a. Special Mission Taskforce Gobuster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

Tokumei Sentai Ghostbusters?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

that would be pretty cool, Blade


----------



## Talon. (Sep 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Tokumei Sentai Gobuster: Super Sentai 2012 Confirmed!*





Blade said:


> Tokumei Sentai Ghostbusters?



Well, Tokumei is translated here as "Special Mission"

maybe it means paranormal...?


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that would be pretty cool, Blade




It would be cool and interesting, indeed. (classic theme plays) 




Talon. said:


> Well, Tokumei is translated here as "Special Mission"
> 
> maybe it means paranormal...?




Who knows. Maybe it means also Supernatural.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2011)

i guess they fight ghosts and japanese mythical animals


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Blade said:


> Who knows. Maybe it means also Supernatural.



oh, do they wind up fighting angels and demons then

real angels, not those Gayseiger ones


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh, do they wind up fighting angels and demons then
> 
> real angels, not those Gayseiger ones




Goseiger, one of the few super sentai series, that i didn't fully watched it.


Dropped it also at episode 43. So terribad, that even Inuyasha seems like a good manga.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought you would have dropped it after 41


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

Back there i was thinking that episode was an 'illusion'. Then i watched the next one.

Nothing had changed. Nothing at all.


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

GoseiKnight was the only good character from that series.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]39xDB6Kto2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Sep 30, 2011)

how did we get from a paranormal/supernatural sentai to Goseiger?


we shouldnt talk about such bullshit.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2011)

Goseiger was that bad?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 30, 2011)

Wtf man that is a taboo word. Don't say it.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf man that is a taboo word. Don't say it.



So, that forgettable series before Gokaiger was that bad?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to where I can watch Kyoryu Sentai ZyuRanger subbed episodes at?


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2011)

Im loving Aeon's set


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So, that forgettable series before Gokaiger was that bad?




So terribad. 

Except from GoseiKnight who was the only worthy character from that series. 

What other super sentai series, you have watched?


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]39xDB6Kto2g[/YOUTUBE]




GoseiKnight: The main character of that series.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 30, 2011)

Episode 31 of KSG was and


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

Blade said:


> What other super sentai series, you have watched?



I watched Magiranger back in April and started on a few episodes of Shinkenger after.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Does anyone have a link to where I can watch Kyoryu Sentai ZyuRanger subbed episodes at?



only 11 eps subbed, check the pimping project (in sig)


----------



## Talon. (Oct 4, 2011)

FUCK YEAH GALLEON BLASTER


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 5, 2011)

There is a Timeranger tribute episode followed by the  Zangyack Emperor appearing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

I cant wait


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2011)

this is why rumors suck.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 9, 2011)

"The Ultimate Duel:"



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And we're *FINALLY* getting the first two episodes next week!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 9, 2011)

The Ultimate Duel! Spoiler 1 ... he's still calling it "dool". Spoiler 2 ... not that ultimate, actually.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure what to think about that. The vast majority of the episode was just everybody dragging out the upcoming duel (when the outcome was never really in doubt) -- occupied maybe 3 minutes of screen-time?

I liked the idea of Kevin having a subplot regarding his leadership credentials if Jayden loses -- but they only explored that for half a scene, when Kevin could really use some positive characterisation.

I also liked the idea of new blood-lust Mia, but they didn't really do much with that either. The confession to Emily was a nice moment, but wouldn't it have been a better fit if Mia had been talking to Jayden? I hate the idea of giving Emily *less* screen-time, but I think it really could've been a great scene, and given the writers a chance to have a moment between Mia and Jayden.

I also liked Jayden's confession at the end, that there was a part of him that wanted to fight. Again, maybe they could've done a little bit more with that. But they just ... didn't.

I just hate that, we've got an episode where there was strong potential for some meaty, interesting character moments -- and all the opportunity went to waste.

Definitely glad for the premiere, in mid-October.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, the "ultimate duel" didn't turn out as ultimate as they made it out to be. It could have been a bit longer, but they kept cutting back and forth between the fight and the Zord fight. Though I did like how Jayden tricked Deker.

Also, I think Najee's acting actually went down on a notch for this episode. The only good non-ADR line was when Jayden appointed him as temporary leader and he took charge.



Bolt Crank said:


> And we're *FINALLY* getting the first two episodes next week!


I don't care that much about it anymore, but I'm still looking forward to it, just to finally have a proper introduction to the series.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 10, 2011)

i kinda stopped caring about Samurai.

the next one is called "Mega Force"


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2011)

PR Megaforce!!It's fucking stupid.

Dairanger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> PR Megaforce!!It's fucking stupid.
> 
> Dairanger.



It gets worse, it's based off Goseiger


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

im skipping another season it seems, also it seems the actors from RPM wont be appearing

Power Ranger: Pirate Force/ Pirate Chronicles


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> I don't care that much about it anymore, but I'm still looking forward to it, just to finally have a proper introduction to the series.



Yeah, there's a whole bunch of problems that the premiere won't fix, but it'd still be nice to have *some* kind of context for the characters.

Or know what the hell Bulk and Spike are doing there. 

Notice how there was zero Bulk and Spike for "Ultimate Dool"?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Yeah, there's a whole bunch of problems that the premiere won't fix, but it'd still be nice to have *some* kind of context for the characters.
> 
> Or know what the hell Bulk and Spike are doing there.
> 
> Notice how there was zero Bulk and Spike for "Ultimate Dool"?


That never crossed my mind, but yeah. Sometimes it's a good thing, sometimes it's a bad thing. It probably would've helped to have something interesting with them instead of padding out the episode with morphing sequences, at least. 

I was hoping they'd show "Origins" as an hour-long special, but eh. Take what you can get. Of course, since this is the beginning two episodes, expect more bad acting than usual. 



Emperor Joker said:


> It gets worse, it's based off Goseiger


Doesn't mean they'll base it off Goseiger's script. From what I can tell, it's looking to be another MMPR.


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

I really wish they did dairanger after mmpr


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 10, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> That never crossed my mind, but yeah. Sometimes it's a good thing, sometimes it's a bad thing. It probably would've helped to have something interesting with them instead of padding out the episode with morphing sequences, at least.
> 
> I was hoping they'd show "Origins" as an hour-long special, but eh. Take what you can get. Of course, since this is the beginning two episodes, expect more bad acting than usual.



Part 1 is being shown. *Cringes*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Part 1 is being shown. *Cringes*


Yeah, I mean, it's better to get it over with in one weekend then two weekends. That's why I think it should've been a one-hour special. Or, you know... actually aired these episodes first.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It gets worse, it's based off Goseiger



there is one thing Goseiger has going for it: THE CARDS.

we are talking massive marketing here, people. they market that shit right and it is a goldmine. 

and since 2013 is the 20th anniversary, next year they bring out the cards of the past rangers, and then the ranger keys. its brilliant.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

Gokai 32. I like the little establishing shot of the new additions to the Ranger Key arsenal. Zuban!

Lovely, lovely training battle between Joe and Luka. We don't need slow motion explosions to have beautiful, visually astounding action scenes.

Gee, the GokaiGalleon basement seems to have concrete walls. Which means that either they switched to a real location to film those scenes, or Don's experiments with the weapons *need* reinforced walls. I'm probably going with a little from column A, and a little from column B.

Oooh, JAKQ and Dynaman. Haven't seen them for a while. And I *love* that they realised that they needed a ninja-vanish escape, so they pulled out the KakuRanger keys to give them one. Was this the first time we've seen the entire Kaku team used? I think so. Coolios.

I liked the subplot with the poor soccer kid (even though Doc came across as a little disturbed). But that flashback halfway through, I don't remember that from any of Doc's previous focus episodes, so that would probably be from his origin story?

(seriously, team, even if Doc breaks your sidearms, you've still got _thirty-four years_ worth of weaponry to fall back on. I guess if anyone mentioned that, it would've ruined the moment)

Gee, they're blowing through teams this episode. Geki to Changeman (what's most interesting about that one is, the White Changeman's symbol is a very naked mermaid with rather prominent ... unfishlike attributes. Bet that doesn't get adapted, hah!) to Maskman.

Was Gai doing "Thriller" every time Doc tapped him on his sore arm?

Wow, that is a BFG. 

And next week, from the preview, it looks like it's DaiRanger. I think they've already received the DaiRanger powers (probably in the movie), but it'd be nice if we get to see them specifically unlocking something awesome and uniquely DaiRanger-ish.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 12, 2011)

> Saturday, Oct. 29
> 
> 12:00 p.m. – Power Rangers Samurai (Premiere) “Party Monsters” – Halloween is every Nighlok’s favorite day of the year so the creepiest creatures from the Netherworld are clamoring to get into the scariest party ever and trade war stories about their battles with the Samurai Power Rangers.



Done right, this could be a great episode. So let's see how Samurai does it instead.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Done right, this could be a great episode. So let's see how Samurai does it instead.



Lol

Oh no, Bolt, don't you stop being optimistic. My faith in PRS is stretched enough as it is...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 12, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Lol
> 
> Oh no, Bolt, don't you stop being optimistic. My faith in PRS is stretched enough as it is...



It's wearing on me, Ryuji. The extended-morph-and-Megazord bits in "The Ultimate Duel" were the first time something other than Mia's acting made me say "Are you freaking _serious?_" *out loud* while I was watching.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw some of the reactions on the origin episode of PRS and apparently it is masked rider kind of bad.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Oct 17, 2011)

heres to hoping that the RPM crossover wont suck


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> heres to hoping that the RPM crossover wont suck


It sounds like it'll just be the story from Shinkenger vs. Go-onger.

Speaking of which, Go-onger tribute next week!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Fangasm alert.:ho


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gokaiger DaiRanger episode! There's just something about DaiRanger, I don't know what it is. The suits are beautiful, and the zords are my favourite, ever. And because of the MMPRs2 stuff, we got to see so little of DaiRanger. Anyway.

"It's just expected of Gai." Yeah, 'cause he's kind of a psycho, heh.

So Gai is OCD when it comes to his team-mates, and the monster is Pudgy Pig for the 21st century? It's gonna be a comedy episode, right?

Ah, they're in the supermarket, and Gai asks for Chinese food -- DaiRanger was Chinese-themed, wasn't it? Nice.

Death by pineapple. For some reason, I find that absolutely wonderful.

Wait, Gai's morpher is the only Gokai Cellular in existence in the Universe, and it has its own answering service?

The scene where Gai meets Ryo was just hilarious. I love how all sense of personal space just vanishes in the face of Gai's enthusiasm.

And it's so great that all the ex-heroes our Rangers meet bust out the kung-fu as soon as trouble happens. It's so brilliant that everybody just jumps straight back into battle.

And the Gokaigers still know how to make an entrance. I loved that, how they casually strolled onto the scene, guns blazing, and Marvelous flips the GokaiGun in his hand. Damn.

Okay, quick question -- the food's been floating around inside an alien's stomach for two days. Does everyone really _want_ it back?

Full team of six DaiRanger fight scene! Sweet! With the Dai music, and the Dai finishers, just beautiful.

DaiRanger grand power! I wonder what it is ... oh, it was a Chi-related power. That makes sense. And given the emphasis on martial arts, of course the Hurricanger zord gets finishing duties. 

That was really good! That was an adorable scene to end on, as well. Gosh I'm loving this season.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 20, 2011)

THERE IS NO ZORD ON SUPER SENTAI,every mecha have a damn own name.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf0Xz36uLJY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O62jT3h1Vuk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Damn Saban,ask Ron Wasserman to make new epic soundtracks.

All Super Sentai season have a cd full,why not PR?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2011)

holy crap Gokaiger vs Gavan is confirmed


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 22, 2011)

"Origins Part 2:" 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Oct 24, 2011)

Sousuke, what the fuck did you do to your hair? 

And can engines have babies?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 24, 2011)

Where the hell are the G3 princesses?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> holy crap Gokaiger vs Gavan is confirmed



Fuck yes 




Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Where the hell are the G3 princesses?



Im guessing theyll show up in part two of the Go-Onger tribute.

*sigh* another more than likely bullshit rumor has surfaced.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDofpxNH1Bc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=givysLe6uV0[/YOUTUBE]


In the French language it was called X'or.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

Hardcore


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2011)

no  big enough





> In the French language it was called X'or.


the X-OR opening is one of the worst things I have ever seen


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

Gavan was one of the series(as a tokusatsu) which made me love Japan in January 1992,the other ones are of course 2 anime series(Tekkaman Blade and Samurai Pizza Cats).

Fun fact:Machalcon seiyuu is also known as a certain chivalrous pervert cook from One Piece.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2011)

These Gokaiger updates are badass


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly what i meant


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2011)

So many awesome news.

Gokaiger is almost becoming my favorite super sentai series.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2011)

im 2 weeks behind on gokaiger and fourze


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2011)

Its time to start watching then, again.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 27, 2011)

Blade said:


>



i lold at the one comment "So its Captain Gaivelous?"


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2011)

Dragonball element in Gokaiger?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 29, 2011)

Episode 36 KSG

Ackdos Gil next week?Great Wallz?

Let's party.

Seems like Wall himself like the Gokaiger company much.

Insarn whip??Do want. 

She was a sharpshooter?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought that fight between the (second) Mis-Chief of Gaiark and the Zangyack was clever. 

also Walz Gil doing that Sentai pose? i need a .gif of that.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally, Gokai 36. 

Well, there goes the other half of Tokyo. Boy I'd hate to think of the collateral damage this year.

"I can't believe someone else is trying to take over Earth." After almost four decades of this, it's that hard to believe? Although I loved the moment where Gils is less annoyed that another bunch of alien invaders want Earth, and more annoyed at the unfair treatment because he always get thwarted by the Gokaiger, so why doesn't anyone else? Gee he's a weiner.

Sousuke's tirade as the overwhelmed parent directed at Machfalcon was hilarious.

Did Gils just do his own pre-morph posing sequence?

I love villain-versus-villain throwdowns. Damn Insarn was kicking ass.

The fact that Machfalcon got a character-arc there was a bit ... weird, but okay.

Pirate Rangers show up looking angry ... everybody suddenly gets worried.

The GoOn fight scene, I imagined it was the RPM kids fighting again (until we got to Dillon in a skirt). Doc channels Ziggy normally *anyway*, so he's already halfway there.

The sight gag of the Megazord using an actual deluxe Machfalcon toy (alongside an actual Machfalcon toy engine soul), good times.

Lovely instrumental version of the Gokai theme playing as the monster dies. I wasn't so keen on the GokaiMegazord/Machfalcon combined form. We've already got a centaur-type combination with the GaoLion, and it looks a lot better. I guess we have to wait another couple of episodes for the Ultrazord?

Oooh, more extra Rangers fighting next week (Magna Defender, Zuban, DekaSwan) and we get Gils' robot. Sweet.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG i hope Mahveloos doesnt die


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 11, 2011)

Saw the Gokaiger Goseiger 199 Hero thing. Completely epic. Expect a sub really soon from the usual groups.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

It is out?

Link or something like that?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

this might help a little.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

I see thanks for the info.

I hope Goseiger to got stomped a lot in this movie.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> I see thanks for the info.
> 
> I hope Goseiger to got stomped a lot in this movie.



I saw a screencap on /m/ of GoseiBlue and Black getting their shit seriously fucked with by a pair of Sgormin. 

The pathetic part? those were the only guys they were fighting.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah!!! Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Yeah!!! Hahahahahaha.



^mfw i saw the screencap

I think Kakuranger's Great Power should either be that giant flaming death sword from the DaiShogun (whichever one looks like its made out of buildings) or Ninjaman/Samuraiman.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 14, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Saw the Gokaiger Goseiger 199 Hero thing. Completely epic. Expect a sub really soon from the usual groups.



I _suspect_ that subs are already available somewhere on the interwebs. Me, I want to own the movie. I buy all the Sentai team-up movies, and someone will have a copy on eBay sooner or later. Plus, watching it on my computer won't be the same as watching it on my TV.

I just have to find subs for the series. The guy usually doing it on Rangerboard resigned recently (which is his right to do), so I think I'll have to make do with non-subs for the time being. I still haven't watched 37, and I really want to see when Daddy Shows Up.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2011)

episode 38.....wow. just wow.

i cant believe they killed him off.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I _suspect_ that subs are already available somewhere on the interwebs. Me, I want to own the movie. I buy all the Sentai team-up movies, and someone will have a copy on eBay sooner or later. Plus, watching it on my computer won't be the same as watching it on my TV.
> 
> I just have to find subs for the series. The guy usually doing it on Rangerboard resigned recently (which is his right to do), so I think I'll have to make do with non-subs for the time being. I still haven't watched 37, and I really want to see when Daddy Shows Up.


Ah, I guess you're behind by a couple of episodes, but no rush. 

BTW, O-T released their sub.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 15, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ah, I guess you're behind by a couple of episodes, but no rush.
> 
> BTW, O-T released their sub.



im watching it right now.


Kenji Ohba just screams badass. he was in Kill Bill, after all.

and Umeko is just too cute pek


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2011)

Time to see the movie.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay, so Gokai 38 was epic, new mech and everything, but at the end there was a promo for the next Gokaiger movie: Gokaiger Vs. Space Sheriff Gavan. SPACE SHERIFF GAVAN. The very first Metal Hero. That is... totally out of left field. It's completely awesome, of course, but wow.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 15, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ah, I guess you're behind by a couple of episodes, but no rush.



I still haven't seen 37 yet, it's killing me. Although I see TV-Nihon has the subbed episodes up. But with my internet quota, I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Although I had heard the rumour about the Space Sheriff Gavan movie, apparently there's an idea that we'll get another deluxe robot out of it? That, I'm onboard with.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 15, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Okay, so Gokai 38 was epic, new mech and everything, but at the end there was a promo for the next Gokaiger movie: Gokaiger Vs. Space Sheriff Gavan. SPACE SHERIFF GAVAN. The very first Metal Hero. That is... totally out of left field. It's completely awesome, of course, but wow.



i think its because this year is the 30th for metal hero...or something.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 16, 2011)

Just saw 199 Heroes. Cripes... that is, without a doubt, the best team-up movie ever. One and a half hours of non-stop fangasm. And that final battle... oh my god. Dude, when you're staring down 20+ Megazords, just fucking go home.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2011)

Gokai 37, finally.

Merchandising opportunity, activate! Summoning the new mecha just to dispose of a couple of grunts? Hehehehe. Although, I like how Machfalcon does indeed address the elephant-zord in the room. What *is* the Gokai grand power?

He's so annoying, I'm kind of hoping they off the emperor's son this episode. Seriously.

Okay, I wasn't kidding before. Great Waruzu is the creepiest looking giant robot ever.

The final arc of the series kicks off with the flashback to AkaRed saving Marvelous. We are definitely seeing him again at some point.

I like the flashback to the Emperor himself. Cloaked in shadow with the single glowing eye. I'll give this to Toei, they know how to do final bosses.

If I wasn't convinced that AkaRed survived *before* Joe's, "AkaRed died tragically" speech, I am now.

I love how Tokyo has this entire district of abandoned, rotting, shut-down warehouses and factories that Sentai producers can just keep coming back to.

Wow! DekaSwan, Blue Centurian, Knightwolf, Magna Defender and Zuban! (I only count one of them as an actual Ranger, at that) Still, the Elite Guard look tough. I like how their very first reaction is to hit up the *big* guns.

And Luka spends the entire fight exclaiming, "Zuzu!" Oh, bless.

And damn it, that's where we cut. Damn it Gils, even when you win, you're still annoying.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> episode 38.....wow. just wow.
> 
> i cant believe they killed him off.



Personally, I felt like the rug was yanked from under my feet; I actually felt sorry for him despite how terrible of a villain he was for the majority of the series. Between that and the other death . . . mixed feelings.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

Rania - Pop Pop Pop audio



> Sat, Nov. 26
> 
> 12:00 p.m. - Power Rangers Samurai “Clash of the Red Rangers” hour-long special
> The Samurai Rangers team up with the mysterious RPM Ranger Red to defeat dual threats from Master Xandred's Mooger army and an evil robot mastermind from the RPM Ranger's dimension.



The tradition continues.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 17, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> 12:00 p.m. - Power Rangers Samurai ?Clash of the Red Rangers? hour-long special
> The Samurai Rangers team up with the mysterious RPM Ranger Red to defeat dual threats from Master Xandred's Mooger army and an evil robot mastermind from the RPM Ranger's dimension.



... I'm really not looking forward to this. The Halloween episode gave me some faith that, they can try to be halfway decent. But the Shinken versus GoOn movie was *brilliant*, it was one of the best Sentai team-ups ever. There was, indeed, a scene where ShinkenRed and GoOnRed fought (I won't go into any more details re: spoilers, but the title of this special alone indicates some kind of versus-situation). So there's probably a good chance they'll rip straight from the movie, just like they've done with Shinkenger so far.

I'm not looking forward to it, simply because, RPM was *good*. I don't want the PRS creative team going anywhere *near* the property. 

The one good thing it does do, is establish that the RPM-verse *was* in a separate dimension from the main PRU. That solves a number of continuity issues, and honestly, I'd rather RPM exist by itself, you know?




In other news...

Adam Tuominen, the actor who played Hunter - I'm friends with him on FB. Last night he voiced his criticism of the "Twilight" franchise, so I left him a note saying that Hunter could totally kick Edward's ass. I woke up this morning and saw that he'd "liked" the comment. Awesome-sauce.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 17, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I left him a note saying that Hunter could totally kick Edward's ass.



Hell, _Justin_ could totally kick Edward's ass.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet you ten to one theyll shoehorn Engine DaiShogun (even though it had nothing to do with Shinkenger IIRC) into the plot of the RPM/Samurai crossover. 

That is, if they didnt do it in RPM already...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 22, 2011)

Gokai 38. I'm hoping, nay, expecting Ultrazords.

I was just wondering how many scarves Gai generally wears, when he jumped down and screamed when Luka put her hand on his shoulder. Oh bless.

Holy crap. Did Joe just deflect Barizorg's attacks through an aura of sheer awesome? At any rate, RIP Barizorg. I liked the little internal-camera-vision switching itself off as he was destroyed.

I do hope we get an American equivalent for AkaRed. The concept is just too nifty to let go to waste. I still don't think he's dead. Well, not dead-dead, given this is Sentai.

I had to laugh at the revelation that the Gokai grand power is an Engine Soul Chip. So the Gokaiger's single greatest power is ... a clever merchandising gimmick. 

Aaaaaaaaaand the Pirate King Ultrazord. Nice.

Oh, general whatshisname dragging Gils' body out from his destroyed mecha and sending a death glare at the GokaiGalleon. This isn't going to end well for *anybody*.

Episode 39, "Please be this school's students" with a promo of Megaranger on the wall behind them. Sweet! It's the MegaRanger tribute!


----------



## Talon. (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMgAVk93sas[/YOUTUBE]

apparently, they show his inspiration for Mega Mode in PRSamurai


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

Gokaiger vs Gavan FTW.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2011)

ed hardy for kids



holy shit!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Talon. said:


> ed hardy for kids
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit!


Maybe,but maybe not.

Never noticed till now,but Insarn left hand has 4 fingers(right hand has 5).:hoShe's missing 1 finger(or it's been combine with another 1),I wonder what happened!!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone catch the "Clash of the Red Rangers" movie special? Honestly, it wasn't such a bad episode. In fact, it was pretty good. Great use of combining footage. I think it was the Shinkenger summer movie plus Shinkenger vs. Go-onger, of course. Scott was awesome throughout. 

I'd say the only weak part was the "faking" that the Reds did, because scenario-wise, it made no sense.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Blame Saban for it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Blame Saban for it.


It's small mishap, along with no Steven Skyler for some reason, but overall, it was enjoyable to watch. It paid its respect to RPM's lore and spoiled huge bits for what's to come in Super Samurai. This was definitely a good way to promote the Shark Mode and Super Mode toys that just hit the shelves.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 27, 2011)

Gokai 39. Yay Megaranger!

You really think Navi needs to find a way to make prophecies that don't involve gratuitously injuring himself? I like how Marvelous's reward has skyrocketed since they killed Gils. I'm guessing we're only a couple of episodes away from Daddy showing up.

Ex-Ranger recognises Gai, and Gai recognises ex-Ranger. You know, when this series ends, I really think it's Gai's moments of fanboy glee that I'm going to miss the most.

Awww. I feel bad for the princess. It makes sense that royalty would have their own learning institutions, but it means Ahim grew up without any kids her age, or friends, or anything like that. But I heart Ahim, I hope this is a princess-focus episode.

It actually kind of makes sense that Doc would be a mathematical and engineering genius. In fact I really like the idea of taking every character (and all six of them are very different archetypes) and just putting them in a high school environment and seeing where everybody gravitates to.

Wow. Booby-trapping a high school. That is cold, Basco. Cold.

Of course Luka gets the boys locker room, heh.

Okay, using the Timeranger's freeze finisher to literally put the bombs on ice, that was good thinking.

The joy of seeing the Space Rangers again, with the full Megaranger battle versus Sally and Basco. I don't have the words, you know? Wow. That was friggin' cool.

So ultimately the Megaranger Grand Power wasn't that much. But it still a lovely little episode, and a nice change of pace after the last couple of weeks.

And next week! The Timeranger episode! Where the Gokaigers go back in time and stumble into the Shinken/Gosei team-up movie! There's continuity threads flying all over the place. Brilliant. And I totally called it last year.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 28, 2011)

Basco is actually great in episode 39. He's just such a great villain to me and every time he shows up he manages to throw Marvelous into a hand-wringing tizzy. And any villain who you know, instills fear is a great one in my book. The Captain tends to lose his edge when Bosco steps onto the scene. Cheering for him blowing up a school seems inherently wrong, but at least he is not afraid to commit serious villainous acts. 

Forty is good:  I rather like Gai's 'cheering-up-children' spiel but also want him to hang back once in a while - but I can forgive him dominating the final battle only because Ahim's episode is next week and surprisingly, the previews were amazing and they do not look disappointing. So if you like Ahim, Ryuji, watch 41.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

I bawwed at the end of ep 40.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Domon had a son in the past, thats so touching. :33


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't Domon junior also Time-yellow ancestor??How the fuck does that even work??


wibbly wobbly timey wimey much!!!!

MFW episode 26 RAW of KSG,Insarn owned Ahim like it was nothing with 2 fucking kicks(but episode 36 with a whip is still kinky awesome).

TOEI,I want more Insarn fight scenes,damn it.pek


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 are you shitting me?!

thats like some Futurama level timestream shit.

Basco Figuarts when?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kegaleshia oba-sanpek



Don is a


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 29, 2011)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> So if you like Ahim, Ryuji, watch 41.



I do like Ahim, and I think it's a shame she hasn't gotten more focus episodes. So I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 29, 2011)

Talon said:
			
		

> Blue_Panter_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if the woman he did it with is a direct ancestor. If not, then there's no "nasty in the pasty".


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 30, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey yeah, there's some past Sentai villains in there. That's kind of cool.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 30, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you call her a grandma?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Why did you call her a grandma?



That's the nickname/berserk button she don't like.:rofl


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2011)

Tokumei Sentai Gobusters Revealed



*Spoiler*: __ 





> The confirmed appearance of the 36th Super Sentai series, Tokumei Sentai Gobusters (特命戦隊ゴーバスターズ) is finally revealed in the latest leaked toy catalogs. As you can see, the suit is close to the previously leaked art featuring RedBuster.
> 
> Similar to the previous Super Sentai series that aired after an anniversary series (Hurricaneger, Gekiranger), Gobusters will start as a three-man team made up of RedBuster, BlueBuster and YellowBuster. As rumored, they have their own partner robots: Chida Nikku, Gorisaki Banana, and Usada Letas.
> 
> ...








More Pics in Link


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 1, 2011)

They are spies.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> Tokumei Sentai Gobusters Revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the suits

theyre amazingly realistic.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

it should be interesting


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2011)

The suits look very bad. 

Their mecha's are good. 

I hope to be improved generally. It's still too early.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

People where also whining about Gokaiger.


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2011)

Blade said:


> The suits look very bad.
> 
> Their mecha's are good.
> *
> I hope to be improved generally. It's still too early.*




  .


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

Gokaiger suits are boss


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2011)

Generally Gokaiger is one of the best super sentai series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2011)

Ranger suits look okay in my opinion, though it will depend on how they look in action before i'm able to decide on them.

mechas look cool though


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, the cast of the series is revealed?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Blade said:


> Also, the cast of the series is revealed?


.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2011)

I AM JIZZING SOOO FREAKING HARD RIGHT NOW

Kamen Rider vs Super Sentai its OFFICIAL


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 41 RAW


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahim kicked so much ass in the new episode.

finally, a finisher that isnt REEED CHAAAAAARGE.

also, have a Marv .gif


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Ahim kicked so much ass in the new episode.
> 
> finally, a finisher that isnt REEED CHAAAAAARGE.


One of the best Gokaiger episodes by far. Ahim at her best. She's not afraid to shoot at someone point-blank. It's almost amazing to know how far she's gone from when she first started out as a pirate. Could barely lift a sword or handle the recoil of the gun.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> One of the best Gokaiger episodes by far. Ahim at her best. She's not afraid to shoot at someone point-blank. It's almost amazing to know how far she's gone from when she first started out as a pirate. Could barely lift a sword or handle the recoil of the gun.



i thought those scenes were strangely adorable o.o

Alright. recent episode. Wow. Ackdos is creeping into Mumm-Ra territory here with his character, in that he poses a real threat when hes NOT on the battlefield, which makes him even scarier if/when he is fighting.

Damaras was so OP its not even funny. i am so stoked to see Ninjaman and the rest of the Kakurangers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't expecting this at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ninjawhite actress is married to 1 of Toei big execs.







 I am........not ready.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I didn't expecting this at all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Im geeked as hell. 

Oh yeah, new Gobuster pics.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2011)

Go-Busters should be interesting


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuranger


 episode is on 8 January,3 days after my birthday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_pkfpDqE1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 2, 2012)

Just watched the Power Rangers Samurai and RPM teamup
on Netflix. They can't even get the Red Ranger from last 
season, how the heck are they going to do Gokaiger?

Are there any past Rangers (Other than Johnny Yong Bosch) that people 
would actually _want _ to see that would say yes to future guest star roles?

By now I'd imagine even Jason David Frank would tell Saban "I'm getting too old
for this guys."


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2012)

Robert Haydn said:


> Just watched the Power Rangers Samurai and RPM teamup
> on Netflix. They can't even get the Red Ranger from last
> season, how the heck are they going to do Gokaiger?
> 
> ...


Eka Darville still voiced Scott. He didn't show up for contractual reasons, I believe. 

Anyway, it's hard to say what they will do with Gokaiger at all. I think JDF would do it if it was an episode or two, but not if it's in NZ. It wouldn't be right to have a blowout season like that to not have him, though. 

To be honest, I'd want to see the original MMPR cast guest star just because it's really freaking hard to get them to come back at all, especially AJJ and David Yost.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 2, 2012)

QBnoYouko said:


> Eka Darville still voiced Scott. He didn't show up for contractual reasons, I believe.


No, while he did an amazing job imitating Scott's voice, the 
credits say RPM Red Ranger was voiced by a Tobias Reiss. 
And they're not the same person. 

I know David Yost's story but what's Austin's beef with Power Rangers?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya, get Thuy Trang to come back too. I'll be more impressed with that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 2, 2012)

QBnoYouko said:


> Eka Darville still voiced Scott. He didn't show up for contractual reasons, I believe.
> 
> Anyway, it's hard to say what they will do with Gokaiger at all. I think JDF would do it if it was an episode or two, but not if it's in NZ. It wouldn't be right to have a blowout season like that to not have him, though.
> 
> To be honest, I'd want to see the original MMPR cast guest star just because it's really freaking hard to get them to come back at all, especially AJJ and David Yost.



That's going to be damn near impossible since Amy Jo Johnson wants nothing to do with Power Rangers anymore, and I really doubt Yost will ever come back...secondly Trini's actress is dead...so yeah


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 2, 2012)

Jeez Kimberly too? That sucks, than again they really only need 1 Mighty Morphin 
Ranger. While JDF would be the most likely of the original surviving team to say 
yes, if they could just get Jason/Austin, that would be enough. He probably 
wouldn't even need to fight. One episode, they should be able to manage that.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's going to be damn near impossible since Amy Jo Johnson wants nothing to do with Power Rangers anymore, and I really doubt Yost will ever come back...secondly Trini's actress is dead...so yeah



Damn, thought you would have spotted my troll. Or maybe you counter-trolled me.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2012)

Robert Haydn said:


> No, while he did an amazing job imitating Scott's voice, the
> credits say RPM Red Ranger was voiced by a Tobias Reiss.
> And they're not the same person.
> 
> I know David Yost's story but what's Austin's beef with Power Rangers?


I assumed it was an alias to avoid legal stuff, though. I wouldn't exactly know about that. Was it actually confirmed it wasn't Eka? 

Well Austin is a paramedic right now, so I dunno if he'll be willing to do anything. He definitely doesn't have a beef with it, otherwise he would not have shown up at the first Power Morphicon. I think it has to do with JDF because of this supposed issue between the two. AJJ... I don't think it was outright said she wanted nothing to do with it. She's working on Flashpoint too, so that's another no.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, thought you would have spotted my troll. Or maybe you counter-trolled me.



I actually didn't even see your post until after I had posted mine to be honest


----------



## LMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Now i think bout it Walter Jones has been at conventions a few years ago eh? They could prob get him to come back.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Now i think bout it Walter Jones has been at conventions a few years ago eh? They could prob get him to come back.


I think Walter Jones is part of SAG so he can't be on-screen if the show is non-union.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I am really going to miss this year's Sentai.  Damnit, the new series doesn't look like it will be as nearly up to snuff as Gokai. It has a Go-On feel to it. I don't even care for the new Kamen Rider this season. I want to go back to the Kabuto/Kiva style. Ahhh how I miss Shinkenger as well.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 23, 2012)

I just watched clash of the red rangers....ugh......i wanna kill myself.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Da Hell Man, YOU DONT MISS JASON?


----------



## Talon. (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da Hell Man, YOU DONT MISS JASON?



I have no idea what you're talking about. 

I was watching that RPM/Samurai crossover thingy.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh....thought you were talking bout the Forever Red episode. Back in Lost Galaxy with all the Red Rangers.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

That was wildforce


----------



## LMJ (Jan 23, 2012)

My Bad, you are right, it was wildforce.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 24, 2012)

I was watching that too, its still awesome after all these years.

I just had a horrifying thought: What if Sentai got the Shin Kamen Rider treatment?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2012)

All I can say is Basco


----------



## Talon. (Jan 25, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> All I can say is Basco



Basco really amped up the badass in this episode.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q7BnyPt6FFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait so the greatest treasure in the Universe is a cheap replica of the Triforce?


----------



## Talon. (Jan 29, 2012)

HOLY FUCK.

That fight between Marv and Basco was _brutal_.

like, holy shit.

It's almost time for Buster, guise. my body is ready.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q7BnyPt6FFs[/YOUTUBE]



Insarn fucking all 6 Gokaigers hand-to-hand +with mecha,combat scientist FTW.

I am not ready yet.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2012)

Basco vs Marvelous, that fight was Marvelous. The episode itself was great. And yeah I lol'd when I saw the greatest treasure in the universe is a Triforce.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q7BnyPt6FFs[/YOUTUBE]



Ahhh, Aeon I knew you would get a couple of good GIFs out of that episode.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Basco vs Marvelous, that fight was Marvelous. The episode itself was great. And yeah I lol'd when I saw the greatest treasure in the universe is a Triforce.



Maybe Ackdos Gil will turn into a giant pig demon thing


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2012)

ITS MORPHIN TIME


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Ahhh, Aeon I knew you would get a couple of good GIFs out of that episode.



Lol yeah, decided to make Marvelous set.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat feel when Joe threw the Gokai Red key into Marvelous's Mobirates....

Epic.

Also, looks like Mammoth Ranger and Akaranger will be appearing in Gokaiger. At least, all Super Sentai alumni across all series are accounted for.


Finally, Power Rangers Super Samurai staring on Feb 18! Here's the trailer:


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

I was gonna link that Super Samurai trailer but I completely forgot. I have no idea how the guy who has to wear the Shogun Ranger mode suit can move in that thing.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 10, 2012)

Well Gokaigers got their treasure, now they're faced with a problem using the Tri force replica, also the whole Zangyack fleet on them.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh god great episode this week...i'm sad that next week is the last one


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'll miss this team. This show was a great ride but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gokaiger finale thoughts_ 



Awesome finale. As expected, Toei kept quite a good number of surprises. The helmetless rollcall was great. I knew they were gonna spam Gokai Changes, but to use each of the 34 Super Sentai like that was very neat, especially the first part of the change where Gai becomes the latest sixth and the five become the first five Super Sentai. And then Super Modes! I was hoping to see Super Modes since the beginning and had a stupid smile on my face when they were used, and on such an occasion. Not just a stupid smile, but my eyes started to water from so much joy.

I kinda felt Ackdos went down pretty soon, but then again, there was a lot going on between the Gigant Horse and then on the ground, where the Emperor took so many blasts and beatings. Not to mention those spiffy new Final Waves. Gokai Galleon Buster is indeed a powerful weapon.

Good thing they didn't forget AkaRed. A little sad he wasn't touched upon more, but oh well. The cameos at the end were great. Didn't expect a few of them (e.g. Doggie and Signalman). The ending reminded of C2D (again), or rather, how PRiS ended with the Astro Megaship flying at full speed through space.

Oh, and the "passing the torch" part at the end was cool. I''ll always enjoy Marvelous's style. Overall, a very satisfying series and memorable. Farewell, Space Pirates.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2012)

hey guys


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm...dunno what to think bout this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 21, 2012)

Great finale liked that scene with Marvelous and the new red, a passing of the torch scene(Akudosu Gil's death did'nt seem as big as Damaras's death but it still took a lot to beat him so I'm fine with it).Not really sure what to make of those costumes in the link.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, that goes to show you that Damaras' title as Strongest Man in the Universe stays true. Still, yeah, Ackdos took a ton of hits before he went down.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 21, 2012)

Have to  watch all last 4 Gokaiger episodes in a row


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

Farewell, Space Pirates.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

BOUT TIME. Can't wait to see what this can do, and what kind of budget they are running. Too bad they can't do the same thing with Pokemon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2012)

Castiel said:


> hey guys


Guys, thisi s all of Dairanger subbed

as in the whole series


Aeon said:


> See Ya Space Pirates.



fixed

also

BANG


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Akibaranger Cast.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

As an adult, this speaks to me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been waiting for something like this. 



> Red：A boy. Very shy personality. *Probably DT*
> Blue：A young lady with long black hair. Flat chest
> Yellow：Brown hair. Huge breasts
> Professor： Sexy older sister type. Loves pranks and wears glasses.



Means he is a virgin. Lol, I like how they state that in his synopsis.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 23, 2012)

Never finished Gokaiger due to lack of time but I'l definitely be following the newer series as much as possible.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

The adult series or the new super sentai kids one?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 23, 2012)

Both if I can stand the adult one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to give Akibaranger two or three episodes max to give me a reason to follow the series....so far everything i've heard just annoys me.

Go-Busters is something i'll follow regardless


----------



## Aeon (Feb 23, 2012)

Castiel said:


> fixed
> 
> also
> 
> BANG





[YOUTUBE]BsSw7taPPq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2012)

Avengers_vs_X-Men_Program_001


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Avengers_vs_X-Men_Program_001



It's morphin time.


----------



## CM PunK (Feb 27, 2012)

>Megazord
>morpin time
>mfw


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 27, 2012)

"IT'S MORPHIN TIME"
 at Megazord 

I admit, I was worried this would not live upto Gokaiger, thankfully the first ep was good and the Red Ranger/Hiromu is badass. The effects are not bad but it will take me some getting used to over the new sentai costumes.

Also like that machine voice, not as hot blooded as the one in Gokaigers but it will do.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 28, 2012)

Go-Busters have a lot of promise. Love the real-time morphs and the giant battles actually looking more "large-scaled." The PR references are a nice touch, but the voice phrases on the devices are nicer.

Also, Fujiwara Keiji ftw.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2012)

> _TOEI Filming Power Rangers Legend War!
> 
> TOEI Filming Power Rangers Legend War!
> RRR's Otoku had posted an interview from this year's February issue of Hyper Hobby magazine with TOEI executive Takeyuki Suzuki regarding the filming of the Legend War for the upcoming Power Rangers 20th anniversary series!
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy mother fucking shit. A wholeeeeeeeeeeeeee lotta shit gotta be edited out this season.

INC Johnny Yong Bosch, Jason David Frank and Walter Jones cameos. OH YOU KNOW JYB GONNA BE IN IT.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 14, 2012)

Gobusters is shaping up to be promising, the minion Enter speaks fluent french. Also seems they're going to do the Power rangers version of Gokaiger, honestly they could have just said those teams before Zyu were previous rangers,I recall some mention of rangers existing before the original group.


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah Zordon mentioned it


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2012)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]BsSw7taPPq8[/YOUTUBE]



nice, they added Gobusters.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy mother fucking shit. A wholeeeeeeeeeeeeee lotta shit gotta be edited out this season.
> 
> INC Johnny Yong Bosch, Jason David Frank and Walter Jones cameos. OH YOU KNOW JYB GONNA BE IN IT.



JDF is like the PR version of Kenji Ohba, they'll make it work.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2012)

I hear there's gonna be a more mature version of Super Sentai soon? Will there be blood and stuff? : O

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d395VOxtIXA[/YOUTUBE]

Perhaps I've posted this before, but why is it difficult to beat a single monster when White Ranger just took out 4 so easily...?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 18, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> I hear there's gonna be a more mature version of Super Sentai soon? Will there be blood and stuff? : O


Akibaranger? It's not aimed for kids, but that doesn't mean it's gonna be mature. If anything, it'll have ecchi elements.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> I hear there's gonna be a more mature version of Super Sentai soon? Will there be blood and stuff? : O
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d395VOxtIXA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Perhaps I've posted this before, but why is it difficult to beat a single monster when White Ranger just took out 4 so easily...?



continuity can be a bitch sometimes, amirite?



QBnoYouko said:


> Akibaranger? It's not aimed for kids, but that doesn't mean it's gonna be mature. If anything, it'll have ecchi elements.



Im backing this up by saying yeah, Ecchi is as far as itll most likely get. They tried a porno parody once, it just didnt work AT ALL.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 24, 2012)

Ecchi elements and silly otaku humor.

I'll be watching it.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 3, 2012)

also, Gobuster-Oh reminds me of GaoGaiGar's combination sequence with the big swirling green vortex thing.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

